# February 2018 - Valentines Babies!



## Hopeful.89

Hi all, I didn't see a thread yet for February 2018 Babies, so I thought I would start one! 

My due date is currently January 31st but I was 11 days late with my son, so I know I will be closer to February than January! 

This is my 3rd pregnancy, I have one DS he was born Feb 2016, 1 Miscarriage and now pregnant and praying this little bean sticks!



* End of January*
Lynnikins

*February 1st*
Hopeful.89 :blue:
Stormynights 
Buttons_01 :angel:

*February 2nd*
Swampmaiden
Linkerland
WackyMumof2
Jcliff
chrissylynn

*February 3rd*
Bittersweet :blue:

*February 4th*
Hopfl4bbynbr4

*February 5th*
Mummy to be x

*February 7th*
Curlymikes :angel:

*February 8th*
Feronia :yellow:

*February 9th*
Cewsbaby

*February 10th*
musicjunkiee

*February 11th*
Babybrain :angel:
RebeccaLouise
MrsLux :pink:

*February 12th*
dirufangirl
jaan613

*February 13th*
aidensxmomma :angel:
TTC1at31
citrusfruit
nordicpixie83 :yellow:

*February 14th*
Krissie328
Maddie_Sue
MindUtopia
StayCutee
AmyKai

*February 15th*
SkyyLove

*February 16th*


*February 18th*
Zephram
v2007
Buddysmum89 :Blue:

*February 19th*
lian_83

*February 20th*
Babylights :angel:
3chords :pink:
adastra

*February 22nd*


*February 23rd*
Shilo
xkristyx

*February 24th*
Gemini19156
Laeyla

*February 25th*
Shannonogins
KailaB24

*February 27th*
akinsmom2 - New date in March!

*February 28th*
Luci & Bump

*March 1st*
DaisyQ :angel:

*March 2nd*
trumpetbeth

​


----------



## Feronia

Hey! I'm due February 8 and this will be our third (and last) baby and third home birth. My wife and I are super excited!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Feronia to you and your wife!

How have you been feeling so far? Any symptoms? 

I have just had crazy vivid dreams the last two-ish weeks, and one bad migraine!

I see in your signature that your a student midwife! That is amazing! I would love to have a home birth but we live about an hour away from any hospital so if something were to go wrong we wouldn't have much time. With my son I had him in a birthing center that is attached to one of our smaller hospitals, we did a water birth! I am hoping to try and do the same with this baby!


----------



## Feronia

Hey! Maybe we should mention this group in the TTC or testing threads so people know where to find it? Last time around the February thread I was in when I was pregnant with my son was really active!

Yes! I'm going into 3rd year so it's going to be sooo busy. Midwives here do home and hospital births, and I wish there were more birth centres around! 2 in Ontario, 1 in Winnipeg, a bunch in Quebec, but aside from that I don't think there are many (or any). 

I've had symptoms since 3 dpo, which makes no sense, but I've had bad nausea, migraines, lower back pain, and exhaustion. My hCG was only 13 though when I had it tested at 10 dpo, but it more than tripled up to 55, so I'm becoming less worried about that.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great that your numbers tripled!! I haven't had any testing done yet other than POS, our doctors here think it is a waste of time to run the tests before 6-8 weeks. That's what my last doctor told me, he was annoyed that I went in for tests before 8 weeks. 

I have been having some tightness and sometimes sharp pain on my right side occasionally, which has me a bit worried. 

I live in Saskatchewan! The birth center that I went to is the only one that I know of in Saskatchewan and it is federally funded not provincially, like most of the hospitals, etc. We have such a midwife shortage here!

I will post in the 1st Trimester Page!


----------



## Feronia

Ahh, I've heard about the midwife shortage in Saskatchewan. :( I'm in Ontario where it's been around the longest so thankfully it's well integrated. I will probably practice here or in BC.

I do sort of wish I didn't do the hCG tests this time, but I have had two losses before and both times the hCG levels let me know what was going to happen. They went up nicely with my two kiddos, but honestly, the stress of waiting for those numbers probably was not worth it!


----------



## Stormynights

:wave: Hi! I'm due the 1st-2nd of Feb. I'll probably go in January though. >.<


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi there,

I just had my very faint :bfp: this morning.....Ive taken 4 tests! Lol

I really thought I was out again this month as my lp has been so short every month. I started spotting on 10dpo, had -ve tests then and next day. Spotting had almost stopped this morning 12dpo, so I tested again and there it was! Faint but there! Cant believe it. Baby #3!!

Soooooo Im being cautious. Terrified its a chemical. Im waiting to see if line is darker tomorrow then I will telll my OH. He knows about the bfn on tuesday but hasnt asked anything since. 

I had a mc in June 4 years ago....on my birthday....so its on my mind and Im a bit scared. 

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you lovely ladies! :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Our Midwife situation is definitely getting better, but it far from where it could be! 
The hcg tests can cause a lot of worry, but the reassurance when you see those numbers rise does help!

Welcome Stormynights & BabyBrain!

Babybrain - Fingers crossed that this little bean sticks! Congrats on #3!!

I had a miscarriage earlier this year, so I am very cautiously pregnant too, although this time around seems similar to when I was pregnant with my son, so far! 

I was able to get out and golf nine last night! It was a great sunny evening here followed by a great Thunderstorm! 

Have any of you told anyone??
I told DH last Friday after I got the test done. I laid out a Newborn Outfit, a "Big Bro" t-shirt for DS and a pack of cigars for my husband on our hotel room bed. My DH and DS were in a wedding party this past weekend. We didn't want to tell anyone but DH had a few drinks and told the groom & best man, the best man then proceeded to pretty much announce it at the rehearsal party. So safe to say it is already knowledge in our group of friends. We told his parents last night and are telling my parents tomorrow! With it being wedding season it is so hard to keep it a secret!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Stormynights

We went to the doctor today, just for a pee test to confirm the pregnancy. 

I tested last thursday, I told my mom and dad that night. Invited them over, mom knew we had been trying, and I couldn't keep it in... my dad I just told because he came with my mom... I told DH that friday on our wedding anniversary. :cloud9: 

DH's parents live out of state, so we will tell them when we see them next. Going to tell DD shortly before that. :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

What a special anniversary gift!!

How exciting for your DD, my DS is still too young to really understand. He already loves babies though! Hopefully he loves his little sibling and there will be minimal jealousy!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi, made it over from the other Feb group. Im due end of January but as my first baby was late, this one may be late too. Im betting Feb 2 lol

Edit: we haven't really told anyone yet except a few close friends, my dad, and my husbands aunt. Everyone else will have to wait until 2nd tri &#128514;


----------



## Stormynights

Hopeful.89 said:


> What a special anniversary gift!!
> 
> How exciting for your DD, my DS is still too young to really understand. He already loves babies though! Hopefully he loves his little sibling and there will be minimal jealousy!

It was so sweet, we were NTNP with the intention of trying this month. I told him in the card I got for him. He had written in my card that hopefully we would be adding to our family soon... I was thinking, you have no idea how soon!! :haha: 

Baby is due a week after DD's 6th birthday... She's very clingy and a momma's girl, but we've been talking about adding a baby into the family for a few months, so she'll be excited.

Today the pharmacist asked her if she wanted a baby brother or a baby sister... and she said two would be nice. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Feronia

I told my wife right away, but she didn't see the super faint line and thought I was losing it for over a day until it got darker. I even made her pee on a test, too, just so I could pick mine out over hers when she mixed them up over and over again.

Then, interestingly enough, our 4.5 year old asked why we kept staring at these tests so my wife told her we're expecting a baby. She is sooooo excited! I don't think the 2 year old gets it too much


----------



## Stormynights

How precious!! <3

I'm over here daydreaming about Christmas maternity photos! :xmas16:


----------



## Bittersweet

I'm coming to join please :) this is mine and my PhD first pregnancy totgether I had several losses when younger which is making me super nervous! 

I'm due on or around Feb 3rd. 

Symptom wise I'm super tired these last few days, my boobs are quite sore and I've some nausea and diahorria (that's a new one for me!).


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi everybody,

I'm feeling a bit nervous, I started off with a very faint positive on Thursday but it's really not much darker, if it is it's only a fraction. I've read things either way so guess I just need to wait a bit longer. Currently 15dpo/cd29. Nothing you can do to make these little beans stick so will just cross my fingers and maybe buy a better test (been using ic's since they were no problem last pregnancies) or just calm down and relax! Lol

Anyone else sneezing like mad with a REALLY itchy nose? Been on & off since last Sunday, figured it was hay fever but wondered if it was a symptom. Can't take my usual antihistamines.


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats to all the new BFPs! &#128512;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hey ladies can I join? 

By my lmp I would be 7 weeks but I have long cycles and know when I ovulated so going by ovulation, I'm 5 weeks today. My edd is Feb 4th. We have told my immediate family and dh mom because they all knew we were ttc for the past 9 months. I had a miscarriage 18 months ago so I'm hoping this one sticks. As far as symptoms go, at first I was starving and eating everything in sight. Now I can't hardly force myself to eat anything. I'm starving but literally nothing sounds interesting enough to eat lol I'm tired all the time but have insomnia some nights and can't sleep. I'm moody and bitchy and can cry at the drop of a hat which isn't like me all lol I'm hoping my hormones level out soon so I can get back to being my happy go lucky self but if it takes me being a crazy person the whole pregnancy to have a healthy baby then I'm OK with that. I just hope dh can keep up lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies can I join? :flower:

Yesterday I took a test and got a very faint bfp. I took another FRER this morning along with a digi (because I have no self control :haha: ) and I got a good line on my FRER and the digi said pregnant! :happydance: I believe I am 12dpo today (so 3+5 weeks) and due February 13, 2018.

This will be #5 for me and #2 for DH. My older kids are 9 and 7 years old, my angel daughter would be 5 years old, and DH and I have a 9 month old son together. I'm super nervous - I had a chemical in April and 2 early losses while TTC DS2, so I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a sticky bean this time. I emailed my doctor's office to see if I could get a blood tests done to check if my HCG levels are going up okay. I'm hoping to hear back tomorrow and go in Tuesday.


----------



## lynnikins

Hi ladies offically I'm due in Jan but as my babies arrive late pretty consistently then I'm more likely to pop around the end of the first week of Feb


----------



## Curlymikes

Hi! Im due feb 7th! So very excited yet so anxious and filled with worry. I have my third beta today. The first was 64 then 148. Hoping for a really good one today!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Stormy - my neice keeps telling us she wants us to have twins! I wanted twins my first pregnancy but now with a busy toddler I don't think I could do twins!

Bittersweet - Welcome, fingers crossed that this little bean sticks!

Babybrain - I have also heard both sides of faint BFP's whether it comes down to how much hcg or how sensitive the test is. You are doing everything that you can to keep this pregnancy!

Hop - Welcome!! Your symptoms sound very close to mine! Especially the insomnia and irritable. I never sleep well on Sundays and last night it took me over 4 hours to fall asleep. 

Aidensmomma - Welcome!! I hope you have good luck that this little bean sticks and your numbers rise!

Welcome lynn & Curly!

Congrats to all the new bfp's! This week I will update the first page with due dates! 

I generally don't log on over the weekend, because our weekends are so busy! I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Hopeful :)

I told my mum this afternoon. Her response was "Are you sure you want another?"
Jeeeez, thanks Mum....

At the moment my due date is 11th Feb, but thats only with the online calculators, it will no doubt change a little.

Xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Lol! - Sometimes mom's reaction can be unexpected. I imagine if we had another after this baby we would get the same response from my parents. If my In-laws had it their way they would have hundreds of grandchildren!

I am sure they will place my due date around January 31st based on LMP, but I measured ahead with my son, they moved my due date from January 28 to the 25th and he didn't come until February 5th! So I am sure this little bean will be late as well!

I am hoping to have some quiet time in office today so I can call both my family doctor as well as my midwife! We have such a shortage here that I may not be able to get on with her. Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Bittersweet

How Is everyone feeling? I have the worst trapped wind ever :(


----------



## SpartyMom05

Hi ladies! Just got my blood test confirmation of my BFP today!! My due date is Feb 13 (although will likely need a scheduled c section this time 1 week prior). 

Here's to wonderful 9 months to everyone!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bittersweet - I have the same problem! 

I feel pretty good, just exhausted, I wish I could sleep better! Just found out my DH will be going back to school for 3 months (January/Feb/Mar) so he will be 2.5hrs away when baby is born! Yikes! Could be worse though. We decided it is better for him to finish his schooling now instead of putting it off. My mom and dad will help lots as will his parents. 

Welcome TTC1at31 - How have you been feeling? I still haven't gotten my blood tests done, I am thinking end of this week I will go.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you hopeful! I'm having the hardest time sleeping but I'm soooo tired! I don't have trapped wind but I am getting heartburn. Already?!?! I've never had heartburn with either of my previous pregnancies so this is new to me. And OMG I'm so super emotional! I feel pretty good so far other than the heartburn, loss of sleep and crying at the drop of a hat lol 

By the way. Since both our names have hopeful or hopfl then everyone can call me Kim if you all want so no one confuses the two of us? 

I hope everyone is feeling well. 

Oh! I got a 3+ on a digi today! I live in the US so they are very hard if not impossible to come by so a friend (Happycupcake) from the UK sent me one! I'm so excited!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:wave: could I join please? :) Found out we're expecting our third on Saturday! It's still sinking in, but we're over the moon. :cloud9: I'll be due around 11th Feb I think, based on my dates. :) No symptoms as of yet, apart from exhaustion! :coffee: how's everyone feeling? When are you all planning on announcing? X


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! I'm so excited to be here. 

Aidens! Congrats hun. 

I'm due February 14th. I cannot believe I'm pregnant with a Valentine's baby. 

I am pretty nervous. We've been trying 2.5 years with 2 losses. So I'm just really praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## Curlymikes

I dont know how much longer i will be here. I know some of you have read about it in another thread, but my hcg didnt double and actually doubling slowed way down.


----------



## krissie328

Curlymikes said:


> I dont know how much longer i will be here. I know some of you have read about it in another thread, but my hcg didnt double and actually doubling slowed way down.

:hugs:


----------



## SpartyMom05

Sending you best wishes and hugs Curly!!

AFM, my symptoms are very similar to a cold: very sore throat (especially at night), congestion, and even when my throat is not hurting I have dry mouth pretty bad so I have to sip on water all day.

All of those things have been true for about 4 days now. I do also have some elevated hunger, needing to eat every 2 hours or so.

And I generally just kind of feel like something is "goin on" in my belly lol. I don't know how to describe that. Its different than gas or bloating yet, just feels like organs are at work down there ;)


----------



## musicjunkiee

Can I join please? I haven't seen a doctor or anything yet but based on my LMP, I'll be due with baby number two on tenth Feb!


----------



## Bittersweet

So sorry curly 

I'm holding off taking a digital until sat I got my 1-2 almost 3 weeks ago so I'm hopefully il get 3+ now. 

So far all good except these awful stomach cramps coupled with constipation :( sand sore boobs but I'm glad I'm getting symptoms :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thinking of you Curlymikes :hug:

We have told our parents, SIL and I told a couple of my closest friends (those 2 were the only ones who knew we were ttc). Its nice to be able to talk about it and also they are there for support in good and bad times....I learnt this when ttc wasnt going easily and also when I had my mc.

I had been worried about my lines being so faint on ics so went out and bought a clear blue and supermarket own as that was all they had. Im quite happy now, looks much better!

As far as I know they dont do blood samples etc here. In my previous experiences I phoned for an apointment with midwife and she sees you at 8weeks for booking. They dont want to know you before then lol. So I will wait and phone them next week.


----------



## Stormynights

So sorry Curly :(


I've started getting nauseous this weekend... but I'm not entirely sure it's pg related... I just started eating meat and dairy again after refraining for 4 months. 

I've also just been so dang tired. I cannot get enough sleep, and my boobies hurt so bad.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Krissie! So excited to see you here! Congrats hun!

Curly - :hugs: Thinking of you :hugs:

Welcome and congrats to those that just joined! :flower:

AFM - I went to get betas done today and am really impatiently waiting for results. 2 days ago I got a positive on a digi but this morning my digi was negative :nope: But my ICs were a little darker today than yesterday, so I'm very confused. And anxious.


----------



## krissie328

Ftx it's just a faulty test aidens. :hugs:

I went in for a blood test at 2 pm yesterday. It's now 4 pm and still nothing. I'm super annoyed.


----------



## swampmaiden

Ive got my first appt June 15th, ill be *just* shy of 8 weeks then. Im going to ask for an u/s too and i think they'll give me one based on my history... but knock on wood i feel pretty good about this one! 


Krissie, where did you get that awesome pg ticker of a water bear?! I want one! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi all, please could I join? I'm pregnant with baby #2 and due 1st of Feb but will likely be having him/her in January as I was induced 2 weeks early with my son due to OC. My son is turning 3 next month and I've had 2 early losses in October 2016 and March 2017. Praying this little bean wants to stick with me and join my family. Going to my local children's centre today to book in to see a midwife at 8 weeks!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

swampmaiden said:


> Krissie, where did you get that awesome pg ticker of a water bear?! I want one! &#128514;&#128514;

https://babysizer.com/ticker

They have 4 options for size. I picked geeky.


----------



## MrsLux

Hello &#128075; 
I'm due Feb 11th with baby #2 Our little boy is 11 months old, going to be busy in our house!!! &#128514;


----------



## dirufangirl

Hi Everyone.

I decided to jump over to this thread from the other one. I am due February 12. I found out on May 31st. I had a huge drop in my temperature at 10 dpo and the next day it went up so I took a test and it was positive. Recently I was diagnosed with a UTI, I was prescribed Macrobid. The doctor said it was safe, but I am still worried about it. I had a M/C at 6 weeks in July last year, so I am worried about that as well.


----------



## lynnikins

Well I'm in the "hungover morning sickness" phase I hate it , not desire for food, solid mild headache, sensitive to all smells ( not a good thing when you have toddlers in nappies) and tired as heck averaging 5.5 hrs sleep a nite atm and need double that


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ok Kim!! :) I didn't know that the digitals with weeks indicator are hard to find in the US! They are easy to find here but expensive! $30.00 for one test! Even a regular ClearBlue with 2 Tests is $24.00 - On Sale. I have yet to find tests at the dollar store but people keep telling me they are there!

Welcome Rebecca!! I feel you on the exhaustion!

Welcome Krissie - Congrats on your BFP - fingers crossed for a sticky bean! Hopefully your blood test results come back soon!


Sending positive vibes your way curly!! 

TTC1at31 - I also have the dry mouth! I didn't really think of it as a symptom until you mentioned it! It is definitely not something I am used to!

Welcome Musicjunkiee!

Babybrain - Our doctors/mw are much the same - they hardly acknowledge the pregnancy until is past 8 weeks! I still haven't seen a doctor or midwife, hoping to go next week around 7 weeks!

Stormy - I hope your transition back to Dairy and Meat goes easy on you!! Baby steps!

Aidensmomma - Hopefully it was just a faulty digi! 

Welcome Buttons, MrsLux & Dirufangirl - Praying for a sticky bean for you both!

Oh Lynn - I am starting to feel the same - I hope you get some sleep soon and the hungover phase doesn't last too long and doesn't intensify!

AFM - I am slowly getting everyone's due dates updated on the first page! Please double check and let me know if I made any mistakes with your due date. I feel the nausea right away in the morning if I don't eat or if I get hungry throughout the day. 
I will also add the sex of the babies once we find those out! If you are planning on not finding out let me know I will change your name to yellow!


----------



## krissie328

I checked for the weeks estimator today in the US and they are gone. I wonder what happened. Not even a spot on the shelf anymore. I bought a regular cb digi. It came back pregnant of course but I was so bummed by my blood draw results I needed the confirmation. Nurse called and said they were negative, which I'd barely got a positive hpt that morning so I'm sure they were just under 25 which is considered positive by my hospital. 

She said to call back in a week if I have another positive hpt. But I just scheduled by ob appointment instead. So 4 weeks until that. :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Got the results from my blood work yesterday. Hcg was 10, progesterone was 1.5. Pretty sure I'm miscarrying again. Devastated is an understatement. :cry:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so so sorry aidensxmomma :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

aidensxmomma said:


> Got the results from my blood work yesterday. Hcg was 10, progesterone was 1.5. Pretty sure I'm miscarrying again. Devastated is an understatement. :cry:

Oh hun I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Maddie_Sue

Hi mamas!! Just found this thread and I'd love to join the group :) We got our BFP last Friday, we don't have our appt until next Wednesday, but according to my LMP I am due on Valentine's Day!!! <3 so excited to be on this journey with you all :)


----------



## Maddie_Sue

krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so excited to be here.
> 
> Aidens! Congrats hun.
> 
> I'm due February 14th. I cannot believe I'm pregnant with a Valentine's baby.
> 
> I am pretty nervous. We've been trying 2.5 years with 2 losses. So I'm just really praying for a sticky bean.

I am due on February 14th toooo!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all can I join please? Lovely that it is so super busy here but so sad to hear some ladies are getting bad news already :(

By online calculator my due date is Feb 13th or so! 

Only 4 weeks pregnant and feeling absolutely exhausted.


----------



## dirufangirl

@aidensxmomma- I'm soo sorry :hugs:


----------



## MindUtopia

Cautiously stepping in here. Found out today that I'm pregnant again. I have a 4 year old daughter and got pregnant in February but has a mc just before Easter, so trying to feel cautiously optimistic this time around. We got pregnant while away on holiday (first cycle after the mc, which is supposed to be a good thing) and my due date would be the 14th of Feb. My daughter's birthday is on the 8th, so looking to have two February babies now! I swore we were having a summer baby next time around as I dread the winter birthday parties, but really just grateful to be pregnant! I go early though, so likely to be around the beginning of February or even late January. Congrats to you all! Hope you all are feeling well enough.

I feel like I was just pregnant (which I was), so this all feels strangely familiar to me. I started to feel really nauseous with headaches and just really tired last week from 6 dpo. I was certain I was pregnant, but then I took a test at 10 dpo and it was as negative as could be. So I had completely given up hope and just figured my body was playing a cruel joke on me. I felt awful all day yesterday at work though and nearly cried on the train on the way home! It made me think maybe I should test again. So I did, and BFP!! I continue to feel tired, headaches, nausea, but no sore boobs at all, which is strange for me (usually it's one of the first signs). Nothing too exciting other than that to report. I'll give it a couple weeks probably and then call the midwives. I feel like I just finished with them a few weeks ago because of my previous pregnancy, so in no rush to be calling them up again so soon. They'll come out at 9 weeks, so I feel like I have ages yet to go before then. Just going to relax and enjoy the first few weeks. 

I posted this in the other thread, but just thought I'd copy it in here too instead of re-writing it all.


----------



## rebeccalouise

So sorry to those getting bad news. :hugs: I'm currently bleeding on and off, went to a&e yesterday, they took some bloods and did a scan. Nothing could be seen on the scan, but then my blood level came back as 257. So I'm not concerned, it was just too early to see anything. I've got to go back for more bloods tomorrow, crossing my fingers that they've doubled! &#129310;&#127995; Xx


----------



## staycutee

Hi! Can I join? I don't have a due date yet as I only found out a couple of days ago and am not sure on dates, but I know mid February sometime. So exciting! Seems a lifetime away though xx


----------



## krissie328

Maddie_Sue said:


> I am due on February 14th toooo!!! :) :happydance:

Yay! A due date buddy. 

Congrats to all the new ladies. 

:hugs: to the ladies with bad news or bleeding. Frost tri is so so worrisome.

I'm so tired! I have been since about 7 dpo. I can't wait for ds to go to bed just so I can too. I'm also super hungry, I hope that doesn't stick around or I'll gain way too much.


----------



## Feronia

aidensxmomma, how far along are you? My hCG was only 13 the first time, but then it went up to 55, 199. and 937 every 48 hours. Fingers crossed it's the same for you.

MindUtopia! I remember you from ages ago. Nice to be in the same due date group, congrats! :)


----------



## dirufangirl

@rebeccalouise- I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Feronia said:


> aidensxmomma, how far along are you? My hCG was only 13 the first time, but then it went up to 55, 199. and 937 every 48 hours. Fingers crossed it's the same for you.
> 
> MindUtopia! I remember you from ages ago. Nice to be in the same due date group, congrats! :)

I was exactly 4 weeks when I got the blood test done. I go in for a recheck today, but I started bleeding yesterday so I'm not expecting good news.


----------



## Feronia

I'm so sorry to hear... :(


----------



## SpartyMom05

aidensxmomma so so sorry, no words for you as I know it can be devastating.


----------



## SpartyMom05

AFM, my next round of bloodwork showed a strong rise, so I'll do another round tomorrow morning and then they said they'll schedule me for an ultrasound :) Its really really hard to be patient for the first time hearing that fetal heartbeat!!

No new symptoms here. The dry mouth is only bad at night now, I still have some Cold-like symptoms that I notice more at night and when I first wake up.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Maddie_Sue, MindUtopia, Staycuteee & citrusfruit! 

Aidensxmomma - I am so sorry that your numbers are low, praying for you!

TTC1 - I am glad the dry mouth is not as bad.

I am calling my midwife today to hopefully get schedule for my first appointment then hopefully an ultrasound soon after that!


----------



## citrusfruit

I feel a bit less tired today, which is good but then of course the worrying starts about whether I should be feeling things! This tri is never ending!


----------



## SpartyMom05

I just saw the actual beta numbers from my blood draw yesterday (all they told me this morning was that the rise was strong). The rise sure was strong! I went from 78 to 252 in 48 hours. That seems way above normal...and I'm now one of those people who wonders if hcg doubling rates have anything to do with multiples :shrug:

I had an increased risk of multiples last cycle because I took menopur and ovidrel shots, but now I'm anxious about it becoming reality!

thoughts ladies??


----------



## Bittersweet

So I had the worst cramps and ended up in EPU yesterday due to my history. Here's my little bean measuring 4+5 but my dates are 6 days in front I'm pretty sure my dates are right. Will be going back to make sure baby is still well as currently using medication to control my health issues. 
I've edited out my name date of birth and place where the scan was taken (because it has my town on it!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5483.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful scan bittersweet! <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you. I think the white bit is the fetal pole. She said it was progressing which is good I just so hope we see a HB at the next one


----------



## krissie328

Yea, hb should definitely be there by then. Six weeks I think my due date chart said is when it starts.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah il be 7+5 their dates or 8+3 my dates by then


----------



## Stormynights

Keeping my fingers crossed for those of you with worrying news. 



MindUtopia said:


> my due date would be the 14th of Feb. My daughter's birthday is on the 8th, so looking to have two February babies now! I swore we were having a summer baby next time around as I dread the winter birthday parties, but really just grateful to be pregnant! I go early though, so likely to be around the beginning of February or even late January.

My due date is one week after my DD's birthday! I was due Feb 12th 2012 with her, but was induced 3 weeks early. I also wanted a summer baby because of birthday parties, and being so close to Christmas and DD's birthday. 

My blood pressure was super high at my first (just confirmation) appointment, but I had just ran across the building... I was induced with DD because of high blood pressure :(

No blood results for me, they just had me pee in a cup and sent me on my way with prenatals. 



We told DD yesterday and she is over the moon!!


----------



## krissie328

My son is a July birthday. I have loved the timing. I'm a bit nervous about a late winter baby but it will all turn out fine. 

I told my mom yesterday. She's just over the moon. She really wants a granddaughter and won't shut up now. :haha: I know she will be excited to have another boy but I think she will definitely be disappointed. 

So just curious what number this is for everyone? This will be my second. I have a little boy that will be 3 in July.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Those are great numbers TTC1at31!

Great scan Bittersweet!

This will be my second as well Krissie, my son just turned 16months. 

I booked my initial midwife appointment for June 22nd and my GP scheduled my first ultrasound for nuchal translucency for July 19th! I can't wait to see the little bub


----------



## SpartyMom05

My second as well, my daughter will be 16 months in 4 days. My due date is 1 day after her 2nd bday ;)


----------



## Stormynights

Also my 2nd! DD will be 6 one week and one day before due date.


----------



## citrusfruit

2nd baby here too. DS is 2 so I'm praying nothing goes wrong as I'm really happy with this age gap. 

Bittersweet lovely scan and I hope the dates align better next time.


----------



## BabyBrain80

This will be our 3rd baby. We have two boys they recently turned 6yrs & 3yrs. We would all be happy with either another boy or a girl, no preference at all. 
We found out the sex with the 1st, 2nd was a surprise, not sure what we will do this time! Xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Feronia said:


> aidensxmomma, how far along are you? My hCG was only 13 the first time, but then it went up to 55, 199. and 937 every 48 hours. Fingers crossed it's the same for you.
> 
> MindUtopia! I remember you from ages ago. Nice to be in the same due date group, congrats! :)

Hi! Yeah, my daughter is 4 years, 4 months, so we must have been due around the same time last time as well.

Also, my 2nd baby like many of you, though we'll have a 5 year age gap. My daughter starts reception in September, so seems crazy to be going back to the baby years again even if it was a very carefully planned age gap.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is exciting it sounds like many of us are having their second or third child! 

My due date this time around is 2 days after DS due date. If I carry this baby the same term I carried DS then this babe will be born on my DH's birthday. February is a very expensive month for me!


----------



## swampmaiden

Ttc1... if you were taking fertility drugs, then its entirely possible you may have multiples! I was reading that the older we are also causes us to release multiple eggs sometimes too so if you're over 35 and taking fertility drugs then you got a pretty good chance of multiples but your doctor may not want to say anything yet because of the possibility of a Vanishing twin or other things so hold tight until your three month scan!


----------



## krissie328

Mini anxiety rant post...

I got my progesterone back from 13 dpo (now 16 dpo). It was 1.6. I'm just a nervous wreck. I'm on 200 mg a day of progesterone, but then I started getting brown spotting today and it just sent me into overdrive with worry. 

I can't even get a recheck until next Wednesday. :cry: I wish my doctor's nurse was a bit more compassionate as I've already had two losses, which were likely progesterone issues.


----------



## Curlymikes

I still am here with a little hope. My hcg went up to 647 which is a doubling time of 32 hours. The bad this is progesterone is down to 10. They did a scan because of the fluctuating hcg level and they found a sac and yolk sac at 5w1d! Im praying with all my heart that this baby hangs on!


----------



## swampmaiden

Sorry to hear about the progesterone issues! Praying all these babies hang on, too!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh curly and Krissie hoping for you both!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fingers crossed curly and krissie


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fingers crossed Curly & Krissie, thinking of you both , please keep us up to date xx


I had a terrible dream last night that I had started bleeding, took me back to 4 years ago (it was this month on my Birthday). Just feeling awful today with worry.


----------



## Feronia

When I was pregnant with my son, my progesterone was only 7. I asked for progesterone supplements at a few different walk-in clinics and nobody would give it, so I took vitex until 10 weeks to help my body make progesterone. Anyway, he hung on just fine despite the fact that I bled every day from 6-8 weeks (subchorionic hematoma). So low progesterone can be okay. I know personally, my progesterone takes a while to go up naturally -- my temp shift is always slow to rise and I don't get creamy cm (caused by high progesterone) until a few weeks into pregnancy. Juuust starting to get it now at 5 weeks.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bittersweet

Got my 3+ on the clear blue. That was reassuring to see. Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry I havent been posting. The ms is awful and it's a busy time of year for me. 5 days ago was ds1 birthday then today is dd birthday so I've been busy. This is baby number four and hopefully baby number last lol I have a 15 yr old dd 14 yr old ds and 9 yr old ds. We're hoping this one is a girl. 

Hopeful, yes the clear blue week estimator is completely pulled off the shelves here. So it's impossible to find one even online! I'm so grateful for Happycupcake for sending me one! 

Curly and Krissie I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is fine and you both have sticky beans in there!


----------



## citrusfruit

Baby brain I had a similar dream a few nights ago! It's horrible isn't it! I really want to enjoy it as I loved being pregnant last time but I keep wishing it away :-(

Anyone else considering paying for an early scan, even though there's no real reason to?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. In all honesty I think everything is fine. I was just having a bad day. The brown stopped soon after I posted. I think it would most likely be implantation based on the low amount. 

Today is a much better day. I've been pretty dizzy today and the nausea is in full swing. I definitely feel pregnant.


----------



## MrsLux

Mindutopia I'm sure I remember you from TTC threads? Congrats &#128522;
Still don't feel all that pregnant yet other than ridiculously constipated...!!!
My GP doesn't want to see me until 8 weeks, Im sure I saw them earlier with DS?


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks, MrsLux! Personally I've never seen the GP while pregnant. Like here we just self refer to the midwives, so I've never even called the surgery once about pregnancy. Surely if they have to refer you, 8 weeks is a little late as you should usually have a midwife appointment around 9 weeks. 

As for a early scan, I think listen to your gut. We had a private scan at 8 weeks with my last pregnancy (which ended in mc), but didn't even think of it with my first. I am so thankful we did. I was really good to know what was happening so we could prepare. I travel part of the week for work and it would have been awful to be stuck far from home or on a train and going through that. So it was a blessing to know earlier. We'll do the same this time as I just can't relax until I make it past that point again. It was only £60, which I think is well worth it. I rationalise I must be saving at least that by not drinking wine in first tri alone!


----------



## Linkerland

Hi girls! Congratulations to everyone here! I wanted to join you guys. I am 16 dpo and have been getting positive test since 9dpo. 9 dpo was light but they have consistently been getting darker. This is number 2 for me. My dd just turned one March 15th. I have pics and tried 5 years for her. After many treatments and a surgery to drill holes in my ovaries I was blessed with her. This time it was my first month of tracking ovulation and really trying and it happened on our own without any treatments. I was shocked. I'm so happy and nervous at the same time. A while back before the weeks estimators were taking out of stores here in the us I bought a pack of three on sale. I took one at 11 dpo and it was 1-2. That same day my bloods came back at 26. I'm trying to hold off on taking another weeks estimator since I can't get ahold of more. I have a ton of wondfos and have been taking those and they are getting darker so that's re assuring. I am getting random pain in my left ovary area every now and then right but mainly left. That worries me a little but I'm guessing it's a cyst. My first ultrasound is scheduled for the 27th. I'm hoping my dr will let me do one more blood test in the mean time to see if my numbers are doubling properly. I didn't ovulate till cycle day 29. So based on that I think my due date would be Feb 16th. Based on my last period it would be Feb 2nd. Guess I'll have to wait till the ultrasound to get a more for sure due date. Can't wait to go through this journey with you ladies.


----------



## MrsLux

MindUtopia said:


> Thanks, MrsLux! Personally I've never seen the GP while pregnant. Like here we just self refer to the midwives, so I've never even called the surgery once about pregnancy. Surely if they have to refer you, 8 weeks is a little late as you should usually have a midwife appointment around 9 weeks.
> 
> As for a early scan, I think listen to your gut. We had a private scan at 8 weeks with my last pregnancy (which ended in mc), but didn't even think of it with my first. I am so thankful we did. I was really good to know what was happening so we could prepare. I travel part of the week for work and it would have been awful to be stuck far from home or on a train and going through that. So it was a blessing to know earlier. We'll do the same this time as I just can't relax until I make it past that point again. It was only £60, which I think is well worth it. I rationalise I must be saving at least that by not drinking wine in first tri alone!

I thought that was normal protocol, but with my GP it's something for ridiculous like who gets the funding from 
requesting my scan. I may just ring the midwife directly in a week or so and see if I can cut out the middle man!


----------



## Bittersweet

We also self refer I just called Gp surgery and I'm booked in the see midwife this week (a bit early I think but apparently that's fine?) in terms of scan I called GP and they got me to self refer to my local EPU which I did. 
I would definately say listen to your gut. I'm glad we went and got ours done and that we go back in a few weeks when il be around 8 weeks for extra reassurance


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone, just had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had a ton of very sharp pains right after eating dinner and then started bleeding bright red so I went to the ER. They took my hCG, which had risen since my last test on Monday (though slowed down since it's in the 3,000s now). They wanted me to come back this morning for an ultrasound but I cancelled it. I'm only 5+3 so they wouldn't be able to see much and no FHR, so I'm going to reschedule for when I'm closer to 7 weeks. The bleeding and cramps stopped and now I just have a very small amount of brown spotting so I'm hopeful that it'll just be like with my son. I bled from 6-8 weeks with him from a subchorionic hematoma. I'm going to go back tomorrow to get my hCG checked again though.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh no Ferona that's scary! I hope all is well with your little bean!


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies, I really hope it's not premature of me to join you all as I just got a faint bfp this morning at 12dpo with an EDD of Feb 20. I had a cp in March so I'm pretty terrified of the line not getting darker but decided I'm going to enjoy being pregnant today. I was also nervous after remembering that I'd had an hcg trigger shot this month with my first round of Clomid but based on the half-life it should have been fully out of my body a few days ago. I never realized that ttc would make you do math lol! I have an appointment on Tuesday when I'll be 4w exactly so I hope I'm positive on their test and they'll let me do a beta. 

Excited to be here, hoping for a h&h 9 months to all and so so sorry to those who have had bad news &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dirufangirl

Hey everybody, sorry I'm not on here much. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for those that need it, and hoping everything goes well for everybody else. 

I have my own bad news of sorts, it doesn't directly involve my pregnancy, but it is a huge source of stress. I was supposed to move this week ( I already had everything ready, packing, truck, etc.) I had to postpone it until next week. I had someone I was going to stay with, but they messaged me last night, and said they changed their mind and they didn't want me to stay there anymore. I asked the only two other people I know and they both said no as well. I have to move next week and I don't have anywhere to go, so I will be homeless. I have no idea how my pregnancy is progressing, because I can't get insurance where I live now, and I will be unable to get any once I move, so I have no idea what to do. I am sorry for the long depressing post, but I don't really have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Linkerland & Babylights!

Linkerland I put your due date on the front page based on LMP, but we can update it after you have a scan.

dirufangirl - I am really sorry that you are having to deal with this right now, I hope that you can find somewhere to live soon. Thinking of you.

AFM - I am super nauseous the last couple days, which seems so early compared to when I was pregnant with DS. I hope this Nausea doesn't last long, I am ok after I eat but that only lasts about 15 minutes.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome babylights! I hope everything goes well for you. 

Durifan, are you in the US? You can apply for Medicaid, and emergency housing. I hope you find somewhere to go! I'm sorry you're going through that. It's tough. 

Hopeful, I hope the nausea eases up for you soon. I don't seem to be as nauseous today. I'm still very exhausted but not so much sick. I'm so excited and nervous because tomorrow is my first OB appointment! They're supposed to do a scan but IDK if they will tomorrow or make me wait til next appointment when I'll be 10 weeks. I'm really hoping I get a scan tomorrow so I can know everything is OK!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That would be exciting if they did a scan hopfl4bb! I definitely get the exhaustion, I feel like I haven't slept in weeks!


----------



## BabyBrain80

dirufangirl thats awful, I hope you get somewhere sorted, thinking of you xx

Hope you get a scan hopfl x

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is doing ok. I'm feeling ok, bloated and tired but alright :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Ive been very moody and nauseous lately and have been avoiding my phone lest i say or post something i regret later &#128566;... my husband has been on my last nerve these last few days too and its been hard to cope since i cant drink or soak in the hot tub...

Anyways, got my appt this week on thursday, FX everything is good


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Swamp, I've been super moody too but it's eased up a bit the last 2 days. Thankfully lol I was beginning to wonder how my husband was going to put up with me for the next 8 months lol 
I hope your mood eases up some for you soon. It's exhausting being moody all the time (for me anyway) good luck on your appointment. Will you have a scan done? I'm really hoping to have a scan tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Zephram

Hi everyone! I got a bfp for baby number 3 two days ago on the day I was supposed to get my period but it was a no show. I'm currently 4 weeks and 2 days and I'm due 18 February!

It's such early days and I'm feeling pretty anxious but I thought I'd make it news anyway.

I've been on this board for years now and it's nice to see a few familiar names on the list of February due dates. :) Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! :hi: 

I can't believe I'm back here already, eeek!! I thought what I was having was irregular periods until I experienced some pregnancy symptoms and took a test and it was a big fat positive!!

I had an early scan yesterday due to the bleeding but baby was ok, and a little tiny beating heart measuring about six weeks!

Excited to share this journey with you all!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> I can't believe I'm back here already, eeek!! I thought what I was having was irregular periods until I experienced some pregnancy symptoms and took a test and it was a big fat positive!!
> 
> I had an early scan yesterday due to the bleeding but baby was ok, and a little tiny beating heart measuring about six weeks!
> 
> Excited to share this journey with you all!

Wow, how lovely! Congratulations. :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've got my re-scan tomorrow, due to the spotting I had. Really hoping we'll see a sac at least! My HCG levels were at 459 on Friday morning, so praying they've gone up enough to see something. :) 

Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you Rebecca! I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the scan looks good!


----------



## lian_83

Hi, can I join? I just found out I'm pregnant, very, very early stage.
I also had a 13week loss last time, so I'm driving myself nuts about everything that could go wrong.

So excited to be part of a Feb group. Hoping for an Aquarius bub to complete our family.


----------



## dirufangirl

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!


----------



## Feronia

My bleeding ended up being normal! Saw a tiny embryo, yolk sac, and a heartbeat, and my hCG is rising just fine. Ugh, bleeding in pregnancy is scary! I'm feeling hopeful though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations on the new BFPs!! :)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all the new gals!

Feronia- I feel ya hun. I've had pink spotting on and off for two days and some red yesterday. It's driving me mad. But I'm trying to remind myself it's normal. I had much worse bleeding with ds too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm there with you ladies! I had bright red blood like a heavy period but everything is ok. It's so scary but it's good to know it's not uncommon!


----------



## MrsLux

Congrats a few welcome to all the new BFP's x


----------



## babylights

I've had my second chemical but wish everyone a very happy & healthy 9 months. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swampmaiden

Aw sorry to hear that babylights

Welcome all new BFPs!

Hopeful, yes glad someone can relate to the moodiness! Its not so bad today, thankfully for hubs lol

Had my first puke today after smelling the garbage this morning while making breakfast for my 2yo... luckily i made it to sink in time.. feeling better now and impatiently waiting for my appt on Thursday... i don't think they plan an u/s but I'm going to insist on hearing the HB... im hoping they let me with my mc history as i don't have nor plan to get a doppler


----------



## krissie328

So sorry babylights. :hugs:

Swamp- can they even hear the hb with a Doppler this early? I thought it was closer to 9 weeks. 

Afm, I have a beta tomorrow. I'm so nervous, I just can't shake this bad feeling. I'm sure it's just the anxiety from previous losses. 

Anyone else crazy cranky? I swear I'm snapping at everyone. Been this way for at least a week.


----------



## swampmaiden

Krissie, honestly i don't know, i just assumed since the heart starts beating around 6 weeks then they'll be able to find it. 
I had an U/S with my first at around 7 weeks and got a heartbeat. Perhaps Ill ask for a u/s again then if a doppler can't pick it up yet

And yeah, i can understand the anxiety! My appt is Thursday and im sweatin it a bit too... hope all is good for you tomorrow, keep us posted!


----------



## Zephram

So sorry babylights. :(

My midwife with my first told me it was still 50:50 whether they could find a heartbeat with the Doppler at 10 weeks as tiny babies are really good at hiding.


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry babylights :hugs:

I phoned the midwife yesterday and my booking appointment is on 28th June, I will be around 7 & 1/2 weeks by then. In Scotland they don't really do early scans or blood tests unless there is a problem as far as I know, so I have to wait! It's going to be a loooong 2 weeks!
Back in 2013 I had early scans at the EPU with DS2 as I had an early MC before him, they let me have a couple of scans, 7 & 9 weeks I think it was, just for reassurance. 

I hope everyone is ok and enjoy seeing your little beans on those scans. Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah babylights I'm sorry lovely xx



I booked my first midwife appointment yesterday too! So exciting! 

How is everyone feeling? Anyone experiencing sickness yet?


----------



## Bittersweet

I had my first booking appointment today :) I'm Scotland but because of my losses previously
I got bloods done and scan 28th which was pre arranged anyway :). I've been put on middle pathway but she presumes il go red in due course. She seemed happy enough with my diet and my medications so hopefully fingers crossed!!

Babylifhfs im so sorry x


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I had my first OB appointment yesterday. I had an ultrasound and baby's Hb is 114bpm I'm measuring 2 days behind but she said baby should catch up by the next appointment in 4 weeks. She said baby and I are both healthy so all is well &#10084; I hope you all get to see or hear your baby's hbs soon


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah I love how you guys get to here baby's heartbeat so early, here in the UK the earliest we could listen would be 16 weeks but just recently they're trying To stop doing it as early as 16 weeks! 

I once got to here my sons heartbeat at 9 weeks but I booked a private ultrasound for that.


----------



## krissie328

I got my beta back today. It's gone up to 246 with a doubling time of 42.5 hours. Now I have my first ultrasound and prenatal appointment July 5th at exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## AmyKai

Hi all, I'm due (I think!) February 14th. Going off my calculations I am. I hope I am, it's a pretty good due date I think ;) 

This is my fifth pregnancy and will be third baby, I have two DDs who are 5 and 2.


----------



## Feronia

We don't use the doppler until people are at their 12 week appointment, and even then it's hit or miss, maybe 50/50. Sometimes we try at 8-9 weeks but it's rare to find it then.


----------



## krissie328

AmyKai said:


> Hi all, I'm due (I think!) February 14th. Going off my calculations I am. I hope I am, it's a pretty good due date I think ;)
> 
> This is my fifth pregnancy and will be third baby, I have two DDs who are 5 and 2.

That's my due date based on o day.

I seriously am starving all the time. With ds I hardly ate until third tri so this is quite different.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yeah I'm happy to be able to get an early scan but it's only a reassurance scan because of the previous miscarriage. I would have to book a private scan if I had to wait til 12, 14 and 16 weeks! Whoa that's a while to wait.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Thought I was Jan 30 but EDD was confirmed as Feb 2!! But I always seem to go at 38+1 so this baby will most likely be Jan 21 - my baby sister's 27th birthday. None of my kids have their own birthdays. :/ 

Also, how the heck do you get those darn tickers to work?! I just get HTML code. :/


----------



## MindUtopia

Sorry to everyone how is having a rough time at the moment and welcome to all the new ladies. 

Feeling especially nauseous today. With my pregnancy that ended in mc, I hardly got nauseous at all after the first week or so, and on Monday and Tuesday this week I felt pretty good (which made me worry), so happy that the nausea is back and hoping it's a good sign. 

I booked my private scan yesterday, it's for the 30th of this month, so I'll be 7+2 by then. I'm looking forward to just getting it out of the way. My private scan with my last pregnancy at 8 weeks was when we found out I'd had a mmc, so I know I will feel better knowing either way this time. The week after is a super busy, stressful week at work, so I'm hoping it puts my mind at ease so I can focus and not be preoccupied with whatever my body is doing. At the moment I feel so distracted with every weird twinge.

For those of you who had reassurance scans on the NHS, how did you get one? Did you just ask when you made your booking appt? I haven't called the midwives yet, but I'll have the same midwife I had last time (so she knows I had a mc recently). I'm with the home birth team (had a home birth with my daughter) and she's the midwife for my area as she just lives the next village over. I'm wondering if she might offer one? I would cancel my private scan then if it was a similar time. Just wondering if I should call and ask.

Wackymumof2 - To get your ticker working, you need the other code, not the html code. It's the one that starts with url. I forget what it's called, but it's the one that isn't html. I'm not sure why, but that one works.


----------



## Mummy to be x

MindUtopia - I had a loss before having my son and my midwife was really lovely she booked me in for a scan earlier than twelve weeks just to put my mind at ease, it will help a lot if you've got the same midwife because she will know your history etc. 

I had an early scan at six weeks this time around but that was due to a heavy bleed.


----------



## Feronia

MindUtopia, in my experience midwives have been pretty good about giving scans for past histories early on. By 7-8 weeks it can count as your dating scan (the CRL has to be at least 10mm to count, and the earlier ones that are at least 10mm are the most accurate) so it you spun it as "I'm not entirely sure of my dates and I need some reassurance" I'm sure it can be done. Fingers crossed for you. :) I'm usually against extra interventions, but I get super paranoid in the first trimester after having two losses myself -- so when I had bleeding the scan really helped reassure me.


----------



## Curlymikes

I wanted to check in. Im still pregnant and waiting for a scan on monday. Since we still arent sure if this baby is healthy its hard to come on here, like i dont belong orsomething. This limbo is hard. Im 6+1 yesterday i had the worst ms yet. I try to tell myself everything is ok because i have been getting nausea and dizziness and that wouldnt happen if i wasnt processing. Also i have little stretching cramp like things on my sides. Im just worried because of hcg levels, my ultrasound looked great. Just prayng for a hb on monday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Curlymikes said:


> I wanted to check in. Im still pregnant and waiting for a scan on monday. Since we still arent sure if this baby is healthy its hard to come on here, like i dont belong orsomething. This limbo is hard. Im 6+1 yesterday i had the worst ms yet. I try to tell myself everything is ok because i have been getting nausea and dizziness and that wouldnt happen if i wasnt processing. Also i have little stretching cramp like things on my sides. Im just worried because of hcg levels, my ultrasound looked great. Just prayng for a hb on monday!

Praying for you. Don't lose hope yet x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Zephram, Mummy to be x, lian_83, AmyKai!

Mummy to be X & Lian_83 what would you like me to put as your EDD.

Babylights I am so sorry about your chemical, I hope you can conceive and get a sticky bean soon!

Curlymikes - I think the stress of HCG numbers is one big reason why where I am from they don't tell you those numbers and you just have them checked once to confirm pregnancy. I hope that your sickness, etc are good signs of a healthy pregnacy.


I was in safety courses the last two days so I was away from my computer, but I got to enjoy a night in a hotel room relaxing in the Mineral Spa Pool which was so nice and much needed. I couldn't stay in long because of the higher temperature but it felt divine while I was in there. Sitting through a safety course when your nauseous is awful! It was so hard to be distracted from the thought of vomiting! 
My ms seems to be a bit better today, I am hoping it goes away, but I know that it will be back with a vengeance.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you put mine as 5th Feb &#55357;&#56842; I'll update any changes after my dating scan.


----------



## Hopeful.89

All done Mummy to be x!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hopeful.89 said:


> All done Mummy to be x!

Thank you!


----------



## SpartyMom05

My first scan is tomorrow, which will be 5 +3. Yes early, but that's the benefit of being closely monitored by an RE. I know we wont register a FHR yet, but hoping to feel better about confirming the stage of pregnancy and seeing the gestational sac.

My symptoms have disappeared altogether the past few days, which is worrisome to me. Hope everything is ok in there :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

TTC1at31 said:


> My first scan is tomorrow, which will be 5 +3. Yes early, but that's the benefit of being closely monitored by an RE. I know we wont register a FHR yet, but hoping to feel better about confirming the stage of pregnancy and seeing the gestational sac.
> 
> My symptoms have disappeared altogether the past few days, which is worrisome to me. Hope everything is ok in there :shrug:

Good luck! Praying everything is going smoothly in there. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good luck TTC1at31! I hope you get to see that little flicker of a heartbeat! 

I am so anxious for my scan but it is still 5 weeks away!! We will be telling my aunties and grandma on my moms side this Sunday and then telling my dad's side next week sometime. I guess around the 8 week mark, I am nervous about telling them before we see a heartbeat but if something goes wrong at least they know what is going on with us and not asking when the "next one" is coming. 

We won't announce on social media until at least 12 weeks.


----------



## SpartyMom05

Well as soon as I said I was worried I had no symptoms, an insane appetite has developed this afternoon and also something I never experienced so early on before - chest tightness. It hurts, but it isnt preventing my ability to breathe at all. It just feels like my chest needs to be stretched out, its pretty uncomfortable. 

Internet has several theories...and of course later in pregnancy its more common as our ribcage is stretched...but I wonder why it happens this early on.


----------



## krissie328

TTC1at31 said:


> Well as soon as I said I was worried I had no symptoms, an insane appetite has developed this afternoon and also something I never experienced so early on before - chest tightness. It hurts, but it isnt preventing my ability to breathe at all. It just feels like my chest needs to be stretched out, its pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Internet has several theories...and of course later in pregnancy its more common as our ribcage is stretched...but I wonder why it happens this early on.

I wonder if it's not some sort of memory from a previous pregnancy. I'm having bad rib pains like I had with ds. But realistically that's too early.


----------



## AmyKai

Good luck everyone at upcoming scans! I have my fingers crossed for healthy beans growing perfectly!! <3 x


----------



## Jcliff

Can I join? I found out my due date today was Feb 2nd. I thought it was January so I have been bouncing from group to group! Saw our baby today, measuring right on schedule 7weeks, heart rate 150!


----------



## swampmaiden

Jcliff, wonderful news!

I had my first scan today, they found a heartbeat! :happydance:

Most my symptoms didn't even start until about 5 n half, 6 weeks so for those of you still in that timeframe, don't worry too much if you don't have any yet, they'll be coming very soon. 

And welcome all new BFPs :)


----------



## Feronia

I'm thinking about heading to a walk in clinic to ask for Diclectin. This nausea is something else. I had it bad with my first two, but I can't take this anymore. I'm taking dimenhydrinate at night and B6 in the day but that isn't really cutting it anymore. 

For anyone who has been on Diclectin/ Diclegis, how drowsy does it make you? Is it comparable to dimenhydrinate (Gravol/ Dramamine)?


----------



## SpartyMom05

krissie328 said:


> TTC1at31 said:
> 
> 
> Well as soon as I said I was worried I had no symptoms, an insane appetite has developed this afternoon and also something I never experienced so early on before - chest tightness. It hurts, but it isnt preventing my ability to breathe at all. It just feels like my chest needs to be stretched out, its pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Internet has several theories...and of course later in pregnancy its more common as our ribcage is stretched...but I wonder why it happens this early on.
> 
> I wonder if it's not some sort of memory from a previous pregnancy. I'm having bad rib pains like I had with ds. But realistically that's too early.Click to expand...

Yep Krissie maybe that's it. It's still bothering me hours later, but didn't get worse. I called my Dr which was silly because as soon as they hear "chest pain" they automatically tell you to go to the ER, and I'm pretty convinced it's not necessary. Hope I can sleep ok :)


----------



## Stormynights

Officially 7 weeks (as of midnight) and I have succeeded in vomiting. :( 
I was soooo sick with DD... I couldn't even keep down water... today I've eaten 5ish saltines, half a small bottle of orange juice, a sip of gingerale, two bites of a honey bun, and three baby carrots. 

I've gotten sick twice now... I was hoping somehow I'd skip all that this time :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah sorry to all you guys feeling sick, I've escaped so far but I know it's on it's way I suffered with my other two pregnancys, usually around 9 weeks is the worst for me!


----------



## MindUtopia

Symptoms have definitely ramped up the past two days, naturally just when I am really busy with work and have so much to do and am really struggling to stay focused! I was up working til 10 last night after I put my daughter to bed and will be doing the same tonight just to get things moved off my desk because everything is taking me soooo long. 

But I did make my booking appt this morning, which will be for the 5th of July, bang on 8 weeks. I'll have the same midwife I had for my last pregnancy, which I'm really happy about.


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great Mindutopia that you will have the same midwife, it is nice to know what to expect. 

Welcome JCliff I will add you to the front page!

I have also had rib pain, but just here and there not constant. 

The exhaustion and sickness is keeping me from focusing at work, I wish there is some magic trick to make the sickness stop. It is so hard to focus when I am just trying to not puke.


----------



## SpartyMom05

Scan went well today :) Just 1 babe in there, so my husband is less stressed now. Measuring spot on at 5w3d. I go back on the 29th and should get a heartbeat then. 

The chest pain was gone when I woke up this morning, but miraculously my bra no longer fit - so I'm reassured it was just my ribcage expanding and boobs gettin bigger just a bit earlier than I expected. I'm wearing my nursing bra now, ha. Didn't have to do that until much later with DD. 

No other symptoms yet, but still early.


----------



## Shilo

I'll have to catch up but just thought I'd come join. I'm due February 23rd with baby #2. Which also happens to be our 8 year dating anniversary. We're getting married in September. Our son just turned 2 last month. We tried for years to have him and finally did with the help of Femara. I had a miscarriage before him as well also conceived with Femara. This baby is also a Femara baby :)


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone :)

Saying hello from the Philippines!

EDD is Feb 12 :) This is my third pregnancy. I have had a previous miscarriage, and a son who's just about to turn 2. 

With a lot of love and prayers, we have conceived again through IUI. Excited for this journey!


----------



## swampmaiden

Welcome jaan, congrats on another successful IUI!


----------



## Buttons_01

Hiya ladies.. just thought I would let you know that I have sadly miscarried for the 3rd time today. Passed a fully formed baby with yolk sac attached and I just sobbed my heart out! I don't know what I'm doing so wrong but I definetly plan on asking for tests to be done. I have no problem getting pregnant, it just seems to be keeping hold of them&#128557;


----------



## Mummy to be x

Buttons_01 said:


> Hiya ladies.. just thought I would let you know that I have sadly miscarried for the 3rd time today. Passed a fully formed baby with yolk sac attached and I just sobbed my heart out! I don't know what I'm doing so wrong but I definetly plan on asking for tests to be done. I have no problem getting pregnant, it just seems to be keeping hold of them&#128557;

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm so sorry Buttons :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss! X


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Shilo & Jaan613! How have you ladies been feeling?

Buttons_01 I am so sorry about your miscarriage, definitely ask your doctor for additional testing! Hopefully it is a simple fix and that you can conceive and carry a full term baby soon! Definitely up the self care this week angel momma!


----------



## Gemini19156

Hi ladies! I'm not technically due until the end of Feb, mind if I join anyway? We just found out this weekend, and while we're both over the moon excited it also doesn't quite feel real yet.

Except....anyone else feeling like they are constantly under a heat lamp? I've been flushed and hot pretty much constantly since last week. I'm naturally a pretty cool person (pre-O temps are around 97.0), and lately my midday temps are almost 99...


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome to the new ladies and a huge congratulations to you all :)

I think we are still freaking out a bit here! How are we going to fit us all in this house/car?... we need another loo!....we need a new pram!.... arrrrgh Ive gotten rid of nearly all the baby stuff!!!! :dohh:

We did plan this little one but up until January I felt done.....then the niggles started and I realised I may regret not trying for another in the future. Im 37 this year so it was now or never.....so here we are.....freakibg out:haha:

PS prams are so much more expensive than 6 years ago!!! Or has my taste got more expensive? Lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hi, Im due Feb 9th! If this one is a girl we are done as one of each is enough for me. If its another boy we might try for one more. Fingers crossed its a girl.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Cews & Gemini! 

Babybrain - They are so expensive!! I am being a bit picky with my next one, hoping to get a City Select - Double. Brand new is a bit out of my price range, but I am hoping to find one used but in good condition.


I can't seem to find an ounce of energy, at work I just want to lay my head down on my desk and nap, at home I find I am falling asleep on the couch while DS plays. I have been going to bed at 8:30 right after DS goes down to bed. The nausea is still here, I am not sure if it is going away or if my tolerance is improving.


----------



## Bittersweet

So sorry buttons x


----------



## krissie328

Buttons- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies. 

I'm also very tired these days. I find myself easily tired just doing routine things. I've also been napping nearly every day and still going to bed right after ds.


----------



## Curlymikes

Well im still pregnant ladies! 
Today we had an ultrasound and there was a baby measuring 6w3d and a heartbeat of 112. Dr said all looked perfect with the baby. I do have a sch which the dr wants to watch. Also i noticed in the report my gestational sac was measuring small. It is 6 days behind the baby. I dont get it, although the sac looked small (like there wasnt much open space) it only looked like the baby took up 50% of the space not like 75% as the numbers would make you believe. Im just hoping it was a bad measurement. Neither my ob nor the radiologist said anything. Im just sooo happy there is a baby!!!!! More hoping and praying! We arent out of the woods yet.


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh here is the blurry pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## swampmaiden

Buttons, my heart goes out for you. I've had many mcs too, and its very heartbreaking. Keep trying hun, hopefully the next one will stick. 

Curly, that's fantastic news! Don't worry too much about measurements... the tech hand measure and if they are off by even a cm itll throw off the dates. Things get much clearer as the pregnancy progresses. 

AFM, not quite as exhausted anymore but still pretty darn queasy allllll daaaay... And this heat wave here in California is not helping... it hit 104 yesterday and will be hot like that all week. Thank goodness for AC, Im currently laying on couch in just my bra & undies with the fan on in front of AC to blast it right on me


----------



## Shannonogins

Hello February ladies! Wow, I have creeped on so many forums on this website and I'm so excited to finally be able to join a pregnancy group! We just found out this weekend that we're growing a little one haha my estimated due date is February 25th, but I guess we'll see if that changes once I get to see the doctor. Hope everyone is doing alright, my heart goes out to you Buttons <3


----------



## MrsLux

Does anyone else just not 'feel' pregnant? Even though it wasnt long ago, I really can't remember how I felt last time other than insanely sore boobs which I don't have this time? &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome & Congrats Shannonogins!

MrsLux with DS I had almost no symptoms at all until after 8 weeks, this time around its nausea at 6 weeks, I am hoping it doesn't last long!

I need to find some energy somewhere, haha. I have none at all, I have to do better at taking my prenatal earlier in the day, hoping that will help. I packed more snacks in my lunch with the hopes that eating more frequently throughout the day will help with all of the nausea.


----------



## krissie328

Well last night my symptoms really kicked it up. My boobs are on fire and I have no appetite with lots of nausea. These were the same ones I had with ds. 

I'm less tired than I was with him though. Maybe because I'm on break so I can nap when he does.


----------



## BabyBrain80

That's awesome news Curly! :)


As for symptoms, boobs are a bit bigger and nipples are sore. I feel a bit yucky if I haven't eaten for a couple of hours and it often gets worse in the evening. I'm drinking gallons of milk, loving fruit, pasta and crisps....but my appetite has really gone and I think my sense of taste is a bit weird.

Previous pregnancy foody loves include milk and cold apples with ds1 and Mexican chicken sandwhich from Greggs with ds2. 

Maybe a bit early for cravings but these are the only things I want to eat lol


----------



## Shannonogins

My only symptoms at first were that I felt like I had a cold and I was extremely exhausted. It was actually the lack of symptoms that made me wonder. I usually get crampy, spotty, and have really sore breasts right before AF, but not this time! A little while in my boobs starting hurting, I feel STARVING after only a couple hours, and I feel gross and shaky if I go too long without eating or if I eat too much... How dumb is that? haha but so worth it! Sometimes I feel like my sense of smell and taste are heightened but I can't tell if it's only coincidence or in my head maybe.


----------



## Gemini19156

MrsLux said:


> Does anyone else just not 'feel' pregnant? Even though it wasnt long ago, I really can't remember how I felt last time other than insanely sore boobs which I don't have this time? &#65533;&#65533;

Me! Not feeling very pregnant. Mostly feeling like I either have a cold or a bit of a hangover.

Just exhausted all the time, stuffy nose in the morning and at night. Boobs are a bit sore, couldn't sleep on my stomach like usual last night because they were hurting too much. But other than that - it could really be any other month! Hoping I can maybe skate by the worst of the first tri symptoms but it's still early...

I should probably also add emotional - I don't _feel_ like I'm super emotional. But DF and I got into an argument last night because I felt like he was judging me for having too many rugs in the house...so that's definitely not normal lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not feeling so pregnant either, apart from been tired all the time, I feel pretty much ok! My boobs are sore and some foods I've gone off but other than that I feel kinda ok!! Still time though I suppose :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I did I mention I look like 6months pregnant due to bloat??!!! My trousers are all too tight, its difficult to hide! This has happened with every pregnancy, early on my stomach gets very uncomfortable and Im at this point already....I feel pregnant. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

BabyBrain - I'm with you on that one!! I'm so uncomfortable right now.


----------



## Jcliff

All the 4-5 weekers with no symptoms, give it time! :) 6-7 weeks is usually when the hormones sky rocket. Or you will be a lucky one with an easy pregnancy! :)


----------



## krissie328

Jcliff said:


> All the 4-5 weekers with no symptoms, give it time! :) 6-7 weeks is usually when the hormones sky rocket. Or you will be a lucky one with an easy pregnancy! :)

This! All my symptoms went into overdrive last night at 5+5.


----------



## Bittersweet

Symptom wise I've still got incredibly sore boobs and I get nausea if I don't eat like first thing in am until I eat breakfast I get so sick! Tiredness ha started to subside though which is fab! 

Only 1 week 1 day until I see baby again. Excited and nervous just hope all is okay. First trimester is definately the scariest,well for me anyway :(


----------



## lian_83

No sore boobs for me as well. I have mild symptoms compared to my previous pregnancies. I'm trying to stay positive, Well, the last time I was pregnant, my symptoms were so strong, I have to be on medication for morning sickness. And it ended up with MC.


----------



## MrsLux

My lack of symptoms is making me toy with the idea of a early reassurance scan. We really could do with putting £99 into savings but I think it's worth it to reassure. We had one last time as I have previously had what turned out to be a very early mc. I didn't actually believe I was pregnant until I saw that little bean on the screen!


----------



## Mummy to be x

We have a reassurance scan booked for 1st July. It's costing us £55 or £45 for one during the week so can't say no to that really!


----------



## Hopeful.89

You all are so lucky you can pay for early scans! We only have one place to go for private scans and from what I have heard the cost is high! I still have 4 weeks to wait to see my little babe, but I feel nauseous a lot and tired all the time, same as with my son. Now that I have hit 8 weeks, I am hoping my symptoms don't fly into overdrive. I had some cramping last night, but I believe it was stress related. It seems to be gone this morning. 

Does anyone feel like they have fallen so behind on work or house chores?? I can't seem to find the energy or ambition to do dishes, wash the floors, or do laundry. At work I am sluggish, which is out of the normal for me.

Also my dreams have been wild, last night I had a dream I was kidnapped and hung... I woke up at 4am and was so shaken by it, it took me over an hour to fall back asleep and I finally fell asleep in time to wake up for work. :( Anyone else having wild dreams that you don't forget!


----------



## xkirstyx

Can I join please? Just found this! 

I just got my bfp 3days ago. This is baby #4! 
I had a early miscarriage back in Jan at 5 weeks so I will be very glad once I'm past next week! 

My due date is the 22nd. 

Right I better go a catch up in this thread!! 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Kristy! I have added your name to the first page with the other due dates, praying for a sticky bean for you.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you. I'm trying to stay positive but also not get too attached but that's so hard! 
Symptoms are very nauseous, really bad trapped wind in middle of night every night for the last week, exhausted all I've wanted to do is sleep today! We leave for Disneyland on Sunday so really really hope this is a sitcky bean!


----------



## MrsLux

Mummy to be x said:


> We have a reassurance scan booked for 1st July. It's costing us £55 or £45 for one during the week so can't say no to that really!

That's a great price, where abouts is it? I see your are in W Yorkshire? Got lots of family there, might be worth a trip up!!! &#128514;


----------



## swampmaiden

Hopeful, i had a vivid dream last night too... dreamt that I was in this underground Grotto by the ocean and I was trying to surf with some people that were Surfers and I've never surfed before and the water was as still as glass and they kept telling me that if I was a good surfer and not such a noob then I'd be able to make the waves appear and ride the wave to the end but the cave was so small there was only like 30 feet worth of water to even surf on it ... was a very strange dream and I felt bad because I couldn't make the waves appear and I was just sitting and swimming in the still water with the surfboard while everyone else was waiting their turn as I was taking so long


----------



## xkirstyx

lol I've had loads a really vivid dreams!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol swampmaiden - aren't dreams strange, sometimes I google their meanings, but usually the meanings don't make sense to me. 
xkristyx - I actually enjoy being able to recall my dreams, but most of them are steamy dreams haha not ones this terrifying!


----------



## Feronia

The nausea and vomiting... it's so bad. Every week it's getting worse and worse. I just got back from a 4-day conference and I could hardly function. There are very few things I can eat. Diclectin isn't cutting it, I've upped my dose to 4x a day. Anyone else?


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no I just get very bad all day nausea but I can cope with it. I've never been properly sick and fingers crossed I won't be this time!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Feronia, I haven't been vomiting sick yet, just mild all day nausea. I hope that eases up for you soon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Whooo 12 week scan date is here! Makes it more exciting for me now! My pregnancy symptoms have calmed down annoyingly just small waves of nausea. More hungry though but that's it. And still achy boobs. But nothing new or no actual lengthy nausea or sickness


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies baby brain invited me over , I'm due Feb 27th but Will have an elective at 38 wks . So baby on Feb 13th . :cloud9:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

So far my symptoms are easing up. I still have the extremely sore boob's but the nausea isn't as bad anymore. Now I get headaches and I can finally eat but still only certain things appease me. I had a lot of cramping today that scared me but it's just about gone now so I'm putting it up to my stretching uterus. I hope those with nausea feel better soon


----------



## Stormynights

Vivid dreams.... ugh! I had a dream/nightmare the other night that I let my mom in through my back door, but she was a demon. I woke up shaking and woke DH up. I finally have an appointment Monday, but it's just paperwork.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Nordic so happy to see you here :hugs:

Im getting REALLY weird dreams too, last night it was the skin on my thumb fell off and I kept trying to bandage it up! Whats that all about??!

I'm soooooooo tired :sleep: 

Hope everyone is feeling ok and your nausea eases up soon xx


----------



## Gemini19156

Question, ladies - the caffeine thing...I've read in some places that you should avoid caffeine completely because of the risk for miscarriage and in other places that less than 200mg/day is safe. What do you guys think/have been told my your DRs?

I had planned to just cut out caffeine all together (I'm not a big coffee drinker anyways, and have never drunk soda) - but twice this week I've just been so exhausted that I felt like I couldn't get through the work day without something, and had a blended coffee drink with about 90mg of caffeine in it :confused: I feel so guilty, but I don't know if I'm worrying over nothing...


----------



## krissie328

My friend drank one cup of coffee every day of her 3 pregnancies. Her doctor said it was fine and her 3 kids are fine. 

I drink one tall glass of tea every once in awhile. No idea how much caffeine it is. 

I think like most things it's about moderation.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome nordic! I will add you to the front page under your C-section date. :)

Thankfully the night before last I slept amazing and woke up almost symptom free, it was a nice break from the nausea and I am hoping I get a bit more of a break before it gets bad again. I have also had a lot of the stretching feeling, I have gained 20lbs in 8 weeks!!! I am not sure what that is about but I hope it levels off a bit and doesn't continue to pack on like this. With DS I actually lost weight through my pregnancy, but only because TTC for 15 months piled on the weight with a lot of stress eating, so after we conceived the stress of that was gone and I lost weight. I was also probably eating much healthier throughout the pregnancy, DS was 8lbs 4 oz so definitely no harm to him there.


----------



## Feronia

I did a research paper on caffeine in pregnancy for midwifery school. Long story short, up to 300 mg is safe per day and not associated with any adverse effects.

Too bad my sickness is so bad that I can't stomach almost anything, let alone anything with caffeine. :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ive never cut it out completely in previous pregnancies, I remember that 200mg/day guide though. I do switch to decaf tea but always end up with a normal cup at work, maybe have a can of coke. Thats about it, I never drink coffee yuk!!

Im preferring milk over everything else at the mo, just like with my boys!


----------



## Gemini19156

Thanks for all the advice! It definitely helps getting perspective from y'all who have had previous pregnancies since this is my first.

Deciding to not feel guilty about it - pretty sure losing my job over not getting my work done would be waaaaay worse for baby than a little coffee. :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

What is everyone's go to food just now! My nausea is so bad I don't want to get anything. All I'm having is crackers, toast and soup! I've lost 3lbs since Monday!


----------



## Gemini19156

Sorry to hear that, kirsty! Hope you feel better soon! I've been eating a lot of dried fruit, can't get enough dried mango specifically.

Also craving cheese like crazy! But I'm slightly lactose intolerant so trying to be moderate with that one lol


----------



## xkirstyx

Dried fruit sounds good! I'll need to give that a try!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm trying to cut caffeine all together. I'm not a coffee drinker so it's just fizzy drinks im cutting my down x


----------



## AmyKai

I've not been eating much. I haven't cooked for myself in days, I'm eaten so much toast and fruit. That was my dinner last night. 

I didn't cut caffeine out completely when I was pregnant with my girls and they're fine. I just drank less, but I'm not a huge coffee drinker anyway so it wasn't too hard for me luckily!


----------



## Feronia

I can sometimes eat crackers, but otherwise I'm only eating tacos with beans, oatmeal for breakfast, and smoothies. Sometimes I can eat samosas with cous cous. I wish I could eat more or just shake this constant feeling that I'm going to throw up (which I do sometimes). First midwife appointment on Tuesday!


----------



## nordicpixie83

I had to stop at a store on the way home today and buy a box of strawberries!!!! I almost ate the entire box !!!! Fresh fruit is my usual early pregnancy craving :cloud9: . I'm usually a veggie fan and avoid fruit .xx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Which number baby are you having and how old are you mamas?!

I have a 15yo boy , 10yo girl , 4yo girl . I'm currently 33yo , 34 in November .


----------



## kitty_el

I am due Feb 15th. This will be my 3rd baby, I already have a 4 year old and a 2 year old. The baby wasn't planned so it was a shock but we are still really excited &#128522;


----------



## Hopeful.89

This is baby number 2 for us, DS is 16.5 months, I am 28.


----------



## Jcliff

#3 for me. I have a 4 year old and a 2 year old. I'm 32 :)


----------



## krissie328

Number 2 for us. We have an almost 3 year old son. I'm 31 years old.


----------



## Feronia

I have a 4.5 year old and a 2 year old and I turn 30 this summer. This is our last baby for sure!


----------



## swampmaiden

I gave up coffee but still will have iced tea... i agree about everything in moderation. 

Lately, I've been eating bagels with hummus... my nausea isn't so bad in afternoon so sometimes ill add some sliced onion, cheese and turkey. Its cherry season too, and I've been eating a lot of those too

My junk food has been burritos,,, i need to lay off them before i start gaining any weight, my goal this pregnancy is to stay under 40lbs.. easier said than done!


----------



## xkirstyx

Baby #4 ds1 is 7 dd is 6 ds2 is 2 I'm 27


----------



## MrsLux

This is baby #2 DS is 1 in 3 weeks so the age gap will be around 19 months. I'm 28 &#128522;


----------



## Bittersweet

I've not got any live children so it's baby number 1 for us both and I'm 24


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im 37 TODAY!!! 

This is baby #3 for us, we have 2 boys who recently turned 6yrs and 3yrs. 

4 years ago today I had a scan that confirmed I had miscarried so my birthday doesnt hold such happy memories BUT 4 years on it is much easier even though I feel a wee bitty sad too.

Im loving fruit too, not much of a strawberry fan but been getting right stuck into them when I make the boys a snack! Strawberries, pears, grapes. Milk, pasta and takeaways......really fancy a spicy chicken pizza right now. Lol. Nausea is very little a the mo, just when Im tired. Xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Leaving for Disneyland Paris in the morning. Driving there from Scotland! Dreading it. Hope the drive doesn't make my nausea worse! On the plus side I took another test today and got a very strong positive so I'm a lot more relaxed about this pregnancy!


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Im 37 TODAY!!!
> 
> This is baby #3 for us, we have 2 boys who recently turned 6yrs and 3yrs.
> 
> 4 years ago today I had a scan that confirmed I had miscarried so my birthday doesnt hold such happy memories BUT 4 years on it is much easier even though I feel a wee bitty sad too.
> 
> Im loving fruit too, not much of a strawberry fan but been getting right stuck into them when I make the boys a snack! Strawberries, pears, grapes. Milk, pasta and takeaways......really fancy a spicy chicken pizza right now. Lol. Nausea is very little a the mo, just when Im tired. Xx

Happy birthday !!!!! :kiss::hugs: 

I had spicy wings today with extra hot sauce on the side !!!! Yummy xxxx


----------



## Curlymikes

This is baby #3 and im 32. I have 27 month old twins. Im still praying hard this for this baby. Its been quite a nerve wracking and anxious pregnancy so far! I think i will relax a lot more if my scan on july 3rd is good. 
I dont drink any caffeine when im pregnant, but i suppose i get some from the chocolate i eat!


----------



## Jcliff

Ordered some preggie drops and they came today. Ate one so far


----------



## Zephram

Happy birthday BabyBrain80!

Today is my 34th birthday (yay, June birthdays :) ). I have a four year old, an almost 2 year old and this pregnancy is baby number 3. :)

We have two boys already and OH really wants this one to be a girl - I'm too scared to tell him I already think it's another boy!! :lol:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Zephram said:


> Happy birthday BabyBrain80!
> 
> Today is my 34th birthday (yay, June birthdays :) ). I have a four year old, an almost 2 year old and this pregnancy is baby number 3. :)
> 
> We have two boys already and OH really wants this one to be a girl - I'm too scared to tell him I already think it's another boy!! :lol:

We just done the Chinese gender chart for fun. It's been right for my previous three. Apparently it's a boy I'm cooking !!! I'll take that with a pinch of salt :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Mine says girl we shall see :)


----------



## krissie328

Yep, mine also says girl.


----------



## Jcliff

Found baby on Doppler last night for a few seconds. Was really exciting :)


----------



## Stormynights

My Chinese gender chart says boy this time. But it also said boy last time with my DD. Lol. 

Also my preggie pop drops make me more nauseous :(


----------



## nordicpixie83

Jcliff said:


> Found baby on Doppler last night for a few seconds. Was really exciting :)

That's amazing , which make of Doppler is it you've got ?xx


----------



## Jcliff

I have a sonoline B Doppler.


----------



## xkirstyx

Chinese gender predicts girl for me


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I forgot about the Chinese gender calendar! I'll look at it in a minute. 

I keep eating salads and cheez-its and sun-dried tomato triscuits with cheese. That's pretty much all I want to eat right now. 

This is baby number four for us and our kids are Dd 15 Ds1 14 and Ds2 is 9. I'm 32 and dh is 33.

Edited to add: The Chinese gender predictor says it's a girl! I hope it's true but we'll be equally happy with a boy too &#10084;


----------



## lian_83

This link looks accurate for my 2 pregnancies. All other sites are opposite or just got one correct. It converts your age and month of conception to the lunar calendar. Well, let's see if this is accurate for my 3rd. Says boy for me.

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php#predict


----------



## Gemini19156

Chinese gender chart says boy for me! Which would make DF very happy


----------



## Curlymikes

Says boy for me! That is what i think too! Im 7w5 days and i started having some cramping yesterday. It died down at night and now today its a very little bit but more just like sore feeling. The cramps seem more on my sides. It makes me worry, but i have no bleeding so i just try to think that its good news that everything is stretching and growing!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That gender chart showed accurate for my DS, but other ones I had tried all said girl before.

This one is saying girl! Part of me wants a boy, because we would like to use DS's clothes, but a girl would be great too!


----------



## Feronia

Those charts were wrong with my first two, but honestly we don't care the genitals of this kiddo. :) 

I know this is going to sound strange but we do not plan to reveal the sex of the baby after birth and will let them discover their own gender identity (probably a few years down the road -- my daughter was 3 when she went from deciding she wasn't "a boy or a girl" to deciding that she is a girl). We invented a neutral name this time around.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Lol it was wrong for both my boys! So if I work in reverse its another boy! Lol. I dont mind either way.

Is anyone keeping it a surprise?
We found out for ds1 but ds2 was a surprise. Made it different and my OH told me sex when baba popped out! It was very special. We might find out this time though xx


----------



## Gemini19156

BabyBrain80 - I love the idea of keeping it a surprise! But DF and I already agreed that we just don't have to personalities to wait, so we will definitely be finding out ASAP


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats interesting Feronia, didnt see your post when I did mine. 

On a similar idea, I hate all the gender specific toys and even if its the same toy there is a girls version made in shades of pink. Drives me mad!!


----------



## krissie328

We will definitely find out the gender. I'm far too impatient. 

I agree the boy/girl toys thing annoys me. If we have a girl she'll have all her brother's toys and it won't make any difference.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I was an only child and had a few hand me down toys from male cousins, plus my dad bought me tons of lego. So I had a baby doll, cars, farm yard toys, lego, soft toys, my little ponies.....loved playing shops best! 
My boys have lots of boys toys but even though I started out relatively neutral we went with what ds1 chose....ds2 just follows him. So its all lego batman in here but i do have an ikea kitchen with the wooden play food!


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Lol it was wrong for both my boys! So if I work in reverse its another boy! Lol. I dont mind either way.
> 
> Is anyone keeping it a surprise?
> We found out for ds1 but ds2 was a surprise. Made it different and my OH told me sex when baba popped out! It was very special. We might find out this time though xx

We're team yellow !!!! My mum is already impatient :haha:

We hate gender role toys too. Islay my youngest has everything from dolls to dinosaurs , from tea sets to tractors . She's a frilly tomboy :haha:


----------



## akinsmom2

Hello ladies can I join you all? As of now due date is Feb 27 . My first appointment is July 14 so im sure my due date will change when I see him.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

At first I wanted it to be a surprise but now I'm so impatient and just want to know. I already have a girl and 2 boys so we will be happy with whatever we have but would love another girl to even things out. 

Curly, I had a lot of cramping last week too but I think it was more of my uterus growing than anything else (hopefully) I'm sure everything is good in there and baby is fine. Oh and I forgot to mention that your babies Hb was 2 beats less than mine so that's great! I'm so happy that everything is progressing like it should! When is your next appointment? Mine is July 11th and I'm hoping for another scan to see the baby again


----------



## Jcliff

I have dr apt tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## MrsLux

We will Def find out. Both super inpatient! 
Pros and cons of both! A boy will mean we won't have to buy loads of new clothes and it will be nice as they are close in age. A girl would be nice to have ' one of each'
Still haven't managed to get hold of my midwife and it's still a week and a half until my GP appointment í ½í¸


----------



## nordicpixie83

I I have my booking in appointment with the Dr today . Then after that I will see my midwife. I'll be consultant led this pregnancy as had two previous csecs with haemorrhage on both occasions. (Not too major 800ml and 1l ) . We were toying with private consultant appointments . I'm also wanting to be sterilised this time whilst they're in there anyway !! This is very defiantly the LAST baby !!! :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

Yay managed to get an appointment with the midwife next week! So happy it's the same one as last time and she remembered me. Now the icing on the cake would be the same midwife when I am in labour but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome akinsmom2 and congratulations!

I've got my first appointment tomorrow at noon, the booking appointment with midwife. When I phoned they asked who I'd had past 2 times......jeez baby brain is right! Could I remember her name?! No! Anyway She may have left as the person they said covered my doctors clinic was not a name I recognised. Last one wasn't that great to be honest anyway. 

I'm quite nervous actually!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome akinsmom2!

I will add genders to the front page as people find out, if you are planning to stay team Yellow let me know, I will update that as well.

Feronia - That is great that you are so open to allowing your children to find their own identities within their chosen gender. We are going to find out what we are having and base their gender on their genitalia, however if they choose at any point that they aren't themselves identifying with that gender then we will support them in whoever they choose to be. 

Mrs.Lux we are in the same boat, a boy would be nice so we can use DS clothes, but a girl would be great too!

AFM - Bad migraine today and I haven't been sleeping well, DS was up a lot last night. I felt some flutters yesterday which seemed extremely strange considering I am only 9 weeks, thought maybe it was gas but it was so low. I am chalking it up to phantom flutters from my last pregnancy. 

Has anyone had a super painful sneeze yet? Holy crap, I sneezed yesterday and felt like my uterus was going to explode, maybe that's a little dramatic, haha, but it hurt!


----------



## Bittersweet

Hopeful me! Oh it hurts like hell! Goes away after a few minutes but oh god!


----------



## akinsmom2

Thanks ladies, congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you all. We have a boy and a girl already, I'd love another boy but I'll be happy either way chinese gender chart was accurate with both my children and is time ts telling me girl.... we shall see I feel like my first appointment is so far way.


----------



## Jcliff

Went today baby measuring 9w1d heart rate 186. Going back next week for the gender blood work next week ðªð»


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Welcome akinsmom2!
> 
> I will add genders to the front page as people find out, if you are planning to stay team Yellow let me know, I will update that as well.
> 
> Feronia - That is great that you are so open to allowing your children to find their own identities within their chosen gender. We are going to find out what we are having and base their gender on their genitalia, however if they choose at any point that they aren't themselves identifying with that gender then we will support them in whoever they choose to be.
> 
> Mrs.Lux we are in the same boat, a boy would be nice so we can use DS clothes, but a girl would be great too!
> 
> AFM - Bad migraine today and I haven't been sleeping well, DS was up a lot last night. I felt some flutters yesterday which seemed extremely strange considering I am only 9 weeks, thought maybe it was gas but it was so low. I am chalking it up to phantom flutters from my last pregnancy.
> 
> Has anyone had a super painful sneeze yet? Holy crap, I sneezed yesterday and felt like my uterus was going to explode, maybe that's a little dramatic, haha, but it hurt!

Team yellow :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Welcome akinsmom2 and congratulations!
> 
> I've got my first appointment tomorrow at noon, the booking appointment with midwife. When I phoned they asked who I'd had past 2 times......jeez baby brain is right! Could I remember her name?! No! Anyway She may have left as the person they said covered my doctors clinic was not a name I recognised. Last one wasn't that great to be honest anyway.
> 
> I'm quite nervous actually!

Let us know how you get on. I had my Dr appt yesterday so I'm referred to the hospital and will be consultant led . I'll meet my consultant at 10 weeks and They'll book my section then as well. Exciting :wohoo::cloud9:


----------



## Feronia

nordicpixie83 said:


> I I have my booking in appointment with the Dr today . Then after that I will see my midwife. I'll be consultant led this pregnancy as had two previous csecs with haemorrhage on both occasions. (Not too major 800ml and 1l ) . We were toying with private consultant appointments . I'm also wanting to be sterilised this time whilst they're in there anyway !! This is very defiantly the LAST baby !!! :haha:

Strange that they classified your first as a PPH! Over 1,000 counts as a PPH for c-sections. For vaginal births 500ml+ is a PPH. Good luck this time! This is my last baby, too. It's nice to feel doooone!

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. I already knew her since I did my first placement at that clinic and picked her specifically because I really like her. She's super queer friendly and queer herself, and her cat is named the same thing as my son, lol. 

We are meeting our family doctor today to talk about my wife inducing lactation so we can co-nurse. I will be going right back to school afterwards to finish 3rd year so I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Well that appointment felt a bit of a waste of time! 

My new midwife wasnt even there, had a meeting or something. So just had a quick chat with someone else, filled in a form, weight & height. She gave me some vitamins and urine sample pots and sent me on my way.

They will post out another appointment soon. 

My mum came along with ds2 today, they went to the cafe but just as I met back up with them my son threw up all over the table!! It went everywhere!!! He's been ok since so hoping just a 1 off but he did it in style :sick:


----------



## akinsmom2

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Bittersweet

Had a scan today and seen a heartbeat so relieved! Due date is the 4th Feb not 3rd but that's ok itl be 100% confirmed at 12 week scan. 

My oh made me a lovely steak noodle tea tonight. Couldn't eat it as felt so sick so he's gone to get my cereal instead :/


----------



## krissie328

akinsmom2 said:


> How's everyone feeling?

I feel remarkably good. The type of good that is making me nervous. 

My energy has come back (I do tire a bit more easily). I'm still pretty hungry but trying to keep it in check. I'm not nauseous anymore either.


----------



## akinsmom2

I feel awful, exhausted is an understatement, nausea was horrible last night had to pull over on the side of the highway to get sick ,and i super hungry and wanted sweet and salty stuff. Same craving I had with my daughter. Glad your appointment went well. Mine is 16days a ways driving me bat shit crazy lol


----------



## Stormynights

I have my first midwife appointment scheduled July 11th. No ultrasound booked yet... I'm hoping they'll try the Doppler at that appointment. I'll be 10 and a half weeks. Not sure if that's too early. We shall see.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I got a phone call from midwife apologising that she wasn't there and has booked me in for next fri 7th. Scan won't be till around 12weeks and I just can't wait!!

I'm feeling not too bad. Quite tired and bouts of nausea but it's not awful and usually in the evenings. If I feel dodgy I eat something........OMG so wanting another spicy chicken pizza!!

1st day of the school holidays and it's chucking it down! Got to love Scottish summertime...


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm feeling good just have constant slight nausea that drives me crazy!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hopeful, I keep sneezing so much and it hurts so bad! I thought it was just me ð I almost called my Dr because I've never had this in any of my other pregnancies. It's so strange, it's like my allergies are getting so bad and I usually don't have allergies! 

I'm feeling nervously well too. I still go to bed early and still can only eat certain things and boobs still sore but other than that I literally feel great. The sneezing has slowed down a bit so I'm happy about that. Oh my uterus feels sore here and there but I think it's from all the sneezing I did at the beginning of the week. Still right at 2 weeks til my next appointment and I'm nervous about being able to hear the Hb on the Doppler or hand held ultrasound thing the Dr has. I hope everyone is doing well and getting as much rest as possible. 

Ohhh I'm so sorry I dont remember names much yet but whoever is going to get their wife started on lactating so she can help, that's amazing! That's such an awesome experience for both of you to be able to feed the baby while you finish up school. â¤


----------



## Gemini19156

Just had to reschedule my first appointment from July 19th to the 24th :( I know it's only a few days, but I'm so anxious to see the doctor and confirm that everything looks good! Especially since I haven't really been having many symptoms...just tired and a bit stuffy, occasionally hot flash. Bbs are definitely bigger but not sore anymore, and still not even a spot of nausea...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Jcliff - I want to get the gender bloodwork done as well, but where I am it is $500.00, that's half of the stroller I want, so I am waiting for the ultrasound.

Feronia - Co-nursing sounds amazing, I wish I could induce lactation with my husband. If this baby is anything like DS I will be nursing around the clock! I have heard good things about adoptive parents inducing lactation, so I hope it works well for your wife.

hopfl4bby - Hopefully the allergy symptoms disappear soon, I developed a dog allergy with my first pregnancy, I am hoping and praying that this pregnancy reverses it, because I love dogs!

I had to take yesterday off work with a terrible migraine, I laid in bed the entire day only getting up for water and food. Thankfully today I feel a bit better, but I can feel it coming back. The migraines with my son were awful, I am hoping to find some relief soon.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Gemini - Fingers crossed everything is well for you, my symptoms didn't start until 7-8 weeks with DS and around 6 weeks with this babe.


----------



## MrsLux

Feronia, the co-lactation amazes me. I read up a lot on it when I was a student midwife. I wish I could have a breastfeeding side kick!


----------



## Feronia

MrsLux said:


> Feronia, the co-lactation amazes me. I read up a lot on it when I was a student midwife. I wish I could have a breastfeeding side kick!

Oh cool, are you a midwife now? I wrote a paper on induced lactation in my second year and we're so stoked to see of it works. She took the first pills today to start!


----------



## MrsLux

Feronia said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> Feronia, the co-lactation amazes me. I read up a lot on it when I was a student midwife. I wish I could have a breastfeeding side kick!
> 
> Oh cool, are you a midwife now? I wrote a paper on induced lactation in my second year and we're so stoked to see of it works. She took the first pills today to start!Click to expand...

No, I went back to nursing. In the UK you can do an 18month degree level conversion programme if you are a nurse with 3yrs + experience. I got about half way through and just decided nursing was my vocation. I'm glad I gave it a go and got some great knowledge and a few deliveries. I work in Gastro now which I love (weirdly!)
I assume it's the same at the UK, progesterone mini pill then domperidone?


----------



## nordicpixie83

akinsmom2 said:


> How's everyone feeling?

I'm pretty sore , lots of achey , sharp twinges, my lower pelvis between my csec scar and pubic bone is a full stretchy feeling . Makes me feel squirmy . Tiredness isn't too bad .I'm sleeping at night which is fab as I'm usually a terrible sleeper! :thumbup: . Waves of nausea , have gone off coffee and enjoying tea instead.:coffee:


----------



## akinsmom2

I feel a little better today myslef, even though I didnt have much of a choice.I'm trying to get off the soda I drink to much soda. Been trying to drink more water and juice.I hate the waiting game for my first appointment . July 14th feels like a century away lol.


----------



## Zephram

I feel a bit crampy today... Hope it's just my uterus stretching and nothing else!


----------



## krissie328

Zephram said:


> I feel a bit crampy today... Hope it's just my uterus stretching and nothing else!

Same here, especially when Iay down and rest.


----------



## MindUtopia

Sorry, I haven't really been keeping up on things in here as I've just been so sick and tired the past week or so. I travel long hours for work (6 hours total per day, 3 hours up to my office and 3 hours back) 3 days a week and then the other days I work from home. And then my husband has also been really busy (we run a family business), so the days when I haven't spent 6 hours on a train from the crack of dawn, he's been working til 10pm. So just no time to ever get caught up on life and I've been so drained! I hope you all are doing well. 

I'm 7+2 today and I have my private scan this morning. I'd found out I'd had a mmc at 5 weeks in my last pregnancy at this scan, so it was very emotional. Even just going back into the same building, I literally wanted to turn around and run out the door! But I have always felt very differently about this pregnancy. I_ feel _pregnant, with even more symptoms I think than with my daughter (which was 5 years ago, so maybe I just don't remember but anyway). I didn't really feel like this with my mc. So I was pretty sure everything would be fine, but still very overwhelming to have the scan. But all went well. Baby is measuring 7+3 (1 day ahead of my dates by LMP, but who knows how that will change by my actual dating scan), but it's still one day closer to my daughter's birthday! Her birthday is the 8th of Feb and baby is due 13th of Feb by that measurement. I went early with her though, so I'll gladly take the extra day if that's how it turns out! We saw the heart just beating away (at 140) which was amazing. When we had the scan with my mc, there was just nothing really there that looked like much of anything. But here was a little baby shaped blob and I could see his/her heart really easily. It was amazing. Here's a photo, though obviously not a whole lot to see at this point still. 

Still feeling very emotional about it all. It feels like it's starting to really set in now after feeling like we were in limbo for so long. The baby clothes and the new car seat I bought before my miscarriage and then put away because I didn't want to look at them, I feel like I can get them out again. So it's making the fact I feel like absolute rubbish and sick 24 hours a day without any relief seem worth it. I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday as well. I need to clean the house this weekend before she comes because it's a tip!
 



Attached Files:







19686436_10158944697190301_1632133944_o.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xkirstyx

Ouch new symptom for me! My boobs have been killing since last night!


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear everything is going well MindUtopia. My scan is next Wed. I've been so worried it's a mmc . I have no good reason other than my gut. I hate first tri.


----------



## BabyBrain80

MindUtopia that's fantastic! I do hope you start to feel better very soon. Xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

Mind if I join you lovely lot in here? EDD of February 16th but that might move when I have my first scan and stuff :)..7+1 today :)


----------



## Feronia

MrsLux said:


> No, I went back to nursing. In the UK you can do an 18month degree level conversion programme if you are a nurse with 3yrs + experience. I got about half way through and just decided nursing was my vocation. I'm glad I gave it a go and got some great knowledge and a few deliveries. I work in Gastro now which I love (weirdly!)
> I assume it's the same at the UK, progesterone mini pill then domperidone?

We have something similar here in Canada. If you are a RN, you can become a midwife in 2 years, and vice versa. 

She's doing the Newman Goldfarb technique, and I know progesterone can be used also, but she's taking oral contraceptives continuously along with domperidone (and slowly upping the does). At the end of December she will abruptly cut the contraceptives, add more galactogogues, and start pumping daily. I hope it works!

I'm so glad your scan went well, MindUtopia! What a relief!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Buddysmum 89 and congratulations :)

Feronia that sounds really interesting, I hope it works out for you both, it would be wonderful x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ooops double post!


----------



## lian_83

Hi MU. Congrats on the scan. Would like to give birth on 13th Feb, if I could choose a date. It holds a special place in my memory. 
Anyway, that's an awful long time to commute. Last time I was working, I was driving 80 minutes 1 way, and I'm absolutely exhausted. I quit that job after 5 months. I can't imagine 3 hours :whew:
--

Nausea is full on throughout the day and night. Sometimes, I get so lightheaded, I can't keep my balance. Sometimes, I blackout and have to feel my way around the house. I hate this stage of pregnancy, but with my loss, I feel guilty complaining, which in turn makes me hate the pregnancy symptoms more.


----------



## Curlymikes

I have a follow-up ultrasound on monday! Im excited and anxious and scared all at the same time! Its so hard to wait! Hoping for a baby measuring right on target with a strong hb. 

It seems like i havent quite been so nauseous lately. I still have these stretchy pinching pains on my sides which makes me hopeful that everything is growing. Pregnancy after mcs is so hard.


----------



## Bittersweet

Welcome newbies :). Curly I know what you mean I've not really been "sick" just more waves of it which makes me so anxious but had a scan last week and seen heart beat and a healthy baby so far so I'm trying to hold onto that part


----------



## chrissylynn

I'm due February 2nd but will probably go in January , I have had 3 c-sections in the past so I am sure this will be another one, they usually schedule them a week before your due date. 

I currently have 3 boys, my SO had 5 boys (2 being with me). This is our last and really hoping for a girl


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! I hope you are all feeling Ok ? Has anyone got any cravings for food they usually avoid ? Or even aversions to their favourites ?! I usually live for my morning coffee , but have been really off It and only wanting tea . Appetite day to day is either I can't eat anything or I'm a hungry horse. :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello! Been away on vacation last few days and I've just been exhausted... traveling in first trimester is rough. 

I gotta agree about gender role enforcing toys, and honestly i think its worse for boys... girls playing with boy toys or wearing boy clothing is usually indulged whereas if boys want to copy mama and wear lipstick or dresses, its much more frowned on. Ill always remember another mom friend of mine whos rough and tumble boy ran around with brightly colored polished toenails... so awesome not just of her but also the father for not even sweating it! I think its great to let children decide their own gender identity because to be honest, even kids as young as kindergarten are already exploring their sexuality... the best we can do as parents is to not judge and provide a safe space for them to explore.

Anyways, AFM the Chinese gender predictor says another girl... i think it may be a boy but really its still all uncertain until my anatomy scan in another few months. I plan to find out sex as i am much to curious (nosy!) to wait for birth. ð

Nausea abated for a few days but its back again ugh and I'm still hitting a wall of exhaustion in afternoon... I've been taking 2 hour naps with my toddler almost everyday! ð


----------



## trumpetbeth

I'm due March 2 but my last baby was a week early can I join y'all?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome Trumpet 

The nausea is gone but I can still only eat certain things. It doesn't really matter what as long as its something that sounds good at the time and if I don't have it and can't get it I don't want to eat at all. I'm now getting to where when I sit down it's getting uncomfortable with jeans on even though I haven't gained any weight yet. I think it's still just bloat though and not the start of an actual bump yet but it could be so we'll see. Is anyone else starting to get a bump yet?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yes I have quite an obvious bloat bump!! But underneath my squishy mummy tummy I can feel its hardening up and Im uncomfortable too. With my 2nd I was into matermity trousers at work by about now just for comfort. They just had those wee stretchy bits at the sides and it was such a relief when sitting.

I just want to eat take away spicy chicken pizza, chips, crisps, popadoms, chicken pakora and fruit lol nothing else satisfies! X


----------



## Buddysmum89

I wish I had an appetite at the moment :( I haven't been hungry once! But still have to force myself to eat...id understand if I have nausea or something but I don't even get much of that :/ before I got pregnant I loved my food and now I could quite happily not eat a thing :/ Its so annoying!

I have my first driving lesson tomorrow which I'm absolutely terrified for :lol:..just think my brain won't be able to process much haha! Or hang onto the really useful info!

Just over 2 weeks until my first midwife appointment..god it's dragging so bad!! :/


----------



## Laeyla

Hi everyone! Due with baby number 3 on Feb 24!


----------



## lian_83

Just had my scan earlier. Bub is measuring 7 weeks spot on from LMP. HB is at 131 bpm. I asked if there are any cause of concern and the tech said that she could see a tiny SCH, but wouldn't worry about it (for now). She said she sees this size in around 35% of pregnancies, but given my recent mc, it would be best get seen if there is any spotting.

Also, I'm scheduled for a 12 week Down Syndrome scan and testing.Last miscarriage, I was scheduled to come at 13w2d, but sadly lost the baby at 13w. I can rest easy if only I can make it to my next scan.


----------



## WackyMumof2

I'm due Feb 2nd although I have a feeling I will go into labour last half of Jan if my history is anything to go by. I'm pregnant with our forth and last baby. Fingers crossed for a girl this time. Lol.


----------



## Curlymikes

Waiting for my ultrasound. Ahhh! Im so nervous and anxious i feel like in going to throw up! Also i have to pee soooo bad i dont know how im going to make it through her pushing on my bladder


----------



## Curlymikes

Baby has no hb. Measured 7w2d im 8w5d.


----------



## krissie328

Curlymikes said:


> Baby has no hb. Measured 7w2d im 8w5d.

I'm so sorry to hear that curly. :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

Sorry to hear that Curly, that's terrible news :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Curly, Im so very sorry :hugs: just awful news xxx


----------



## akinsmom2

Sorry curly, that's awful news


----------



## nordicpixie83

Oh no curly .... I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

So sorry curly xxxx


I woke up this morning passing clots and very light spotting. Epu booked me in for a scan on Thursday and the nurse told me it sounds like nothing to worry about but with my loss in Jan i am so nervous!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats & Welcome Buddysmum89, chrissylynn, laeyla and trumpetbeth!! It is always great to have more mommas in the group. 

nordicpixie - I don't necessarily have many cravings, although I do seem to want Poutine a lot. I am the same either not hungry at all or wanting to eat everything in sight!

swampmaiden - I wish I was at home to nap with my DS, he naps 2.5-3hrs at daycare while I am at work, I get so tired by early afternoon that I need a good nap!

Hopfl4nbr4 - I am 9w6d and I look double that! My bump is big and obvious, my sister in law thinks it might be twins. 

Curlymike I am so sorry that your angel baby didn't have a heartbeat, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Happy Canada Day on the weekend for any other Canadians in this group, and Happy 4th of July today for any American friends!

We went camping this weekend and walked a ton, it actually really helped with my exhausted feelings and nausea, today however I wish I was still in bed.
My nausea has definitely improved, or I am just used to it, haha. But either way I am enjoying the relief. My Scan is still so far away July 19th can't come soon enough! My next midwife appointment will be the 21st, which is great because I took that Friday off and it will lead into my week of holidays!


----------



## MrsLux

GP appointment tomorrow and midwife on Thursday, can't wait to see those scan dates in the diary!


----------



## Bittersweet

So sorry curly:( Kirsty I hope Thursday brings good news


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you. I've had no bleeding since this morning so trying my best to stay as positive as I can x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Kirsty, hope everything is ok, glad the bleeding has stopped. Keep us updated xx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Just a quick check in ladies ! Had awful nausea the last few days! I was feeling awfully smug thinking I'd escaped early symptoms . Tummy definitely is starting to feel pregnant rather than gassy . Obviously nowhere near showing but there's a definite change in how I feel. Kirsty I hope all goes well. We currently have a litter of 8 pointer puppies . They've been bottle fed since day 10 and it is catching up with me . Thankfully we've just started weaning them. They'll go outside this weekend as well. Only another 6.5 weeks of summer holiday left xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you! I am so so so nervous for my scan tomorrow!!!! No more bleeding though so that's good. Also very nauseous and my belly feels huge today!


----------



## krissie328

I had my scan today and saw one baby with a heartbeat. <3


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab news krissie!!! X


----------



## akinsmom2

Gr8t news krissie.
Also been nauseated off and on and its so much worse if I'm in a car, got my appointment moved up a few days I go on the 12 instead of the 14th. My belly is defiantly bloated I've seen a few family members looking at my belly over the past week. Eel aren't making any kind of an announcement til I go to the dr. Not sure when we will do it packing all week to move this weekend and next week full of Dr appointment and work running a busniess is gonna be very challenging til nausea and fatigue settles down . Hope all of you are doing well..


----------



## BabyBrain80

Great news Krissie :) x

My nausea isn't too bad but appetite is poor but once I actually start eating I'm ok....it's just finding what I fancy that's the problem! My nipples are sooooooo itchy. And I think I have thrush too. I had it the last 3 months of my last pregnancy, it was awful and I couldn't get rid of it. The only thing that works for me is the oral capsule which I can't take! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Stormynights

Sorry for your loss Curly :(


I have my first midwife appointment the 11th. Still no ultrasound booked. I'm hoping she will try to use the doppler... I'm so anxious to hear a heartbeat. I'm terrified of getting my hopes up. This pregnancy has been so different from my last one. :/ I hope I'm just overthinking things.


----------



## krissie328

Stormy- this one has been very different from my son's too. The only thing they share is the exhaustion. Outside of that it's pretty different. I saw a heartbeat today so I'm just leaving it to differences in pregnancies.


----------



## Jcliff

Going for my harmony test on Tuesday. Hopefully we'll find out sex soon after! Xo


----------



## akinsmom2

Decided to pay for private early scan to ease my mind til my appointment next week. Well when I was there they techsaw two sac one of the sacs was much smaller than the other anyone have any input on this ? Next week I will have another ultra sound one at the drs which will be vaginal and then the private scan i go back next Friday . Please share with me any info you may have thanks


----------



## lian_83

So sorry for your loss Curly, it's never easy losing a baby no matter what stage.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Kirsty good luck with your scan today, thinking about you x


----------



## xkirstyx

Saw baby and heartbeat!!!! I am measuring a week behind though but baby looks good!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fantastic news Kirsty! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you! From that scan due date would be 1st march but I'm not changing anything till 12 weeks scan hopefully baby catches back up!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ive heard that at this early stage if they are even a fraction out with their measurements it can make a big difference. Im very happy for you, good news :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, can I join? Got a faint bfp on June 21 which got darker over the next 5 days. Did blood work last week and my betas were 51 and 98. A little nervous because they seem low to me for when I thought I ovulated, but maybe I ovulated later than I thought or implanted late. I also had a chemical in March, so that, plus being 39, makes me extra nervous. My scan isn't for another 2 weeks and I'm on pins and needles. I think I'm 6 weeks today but maybe more like 5+ 4. Not sure. I think I'm due in early March (March 1-4) but will probably have a c section at 38-39 weeks, putting me somewhere in late Feb. I have two sons, 4 and 2.

Eek. I'm so nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome daisy x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome Daisy! What would you like me to put your EDD as for now on the front page? I can always change it after a scan :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Ahh Kirsty fantastic news!!!! My first scan I measured 4+5 when I should have been around5+4 at 8 week scan caught up so probably your date will change again! Welcome daisy x


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all the ladies getting good scans. 

Welcome Daisy. 

Afm, I'm feeling very bloated these days. Lots of pelvic pressure. I don't remember switching to maternity pants until 14 weeks last time but I'm pretty uncomfortable already.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm going to need to get maternity jeans soon! None of mine fit comfortably now!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful.89 said:


> Welcome Daisy! What would you like me to put your EDD as for now on the front page? I can always change it after a scan :)

I'm guessing March 1, but won't be supposed if it gets pushed later by a few days. Expect c section will be scheduled around 2/22.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I already bought some leggings since they were cheap but I can still fit in my jeans but they are getting uncomfortable. I still haven't gained any weight yet but I'm sure that will change soon. I'm so bloated still especially after I eat. My next appointment is on Tuesday. I hope everything is OK in there. I'm getting bigger but other than the bloat and still sore boobs, I have no symptoms anymore. I am cramping but hoping it's from my stretching uterus and organs moving out of the way. I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## akinsmom2

Im feeling very bloated. Certain jeans and things i found already snug or uncomfortable. Lots of nausea again today, cant wait for my scan wed so we know for sure if were having twins&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Jcliff

I've been wearing maternity since week 8 &#128514;This is my 3rd


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Daisy, I will put you as March 1st until you get your c-section scheduled.

I was in maternity at about 6 weeks, jeans and shorts because the bloat was bad, but I plan to live in maxi dresses this summer!

I hope everyone has a great weekend, and all who have been feeling sick get some relief, I am finally just feeling on and off nauseous instead of all day. 

We are going to a family reunion this weekend, and one of my cousins just had their second failed IVF attempt, I just wish that they could experience this, they have been trying for so long. We feel very guilty this time around as we found out we were pregnant the same weekend they found out their baby had no Heartbeat, my heart breaks for them. It doesn't help that all of their siblings are very fertile and have 3 children each. Infertility sucks!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Akins - Do you suspect twins???


----------



## akinsmom2

Hopeful.89 said:


> Akins - Do you suspect twins???

When i had my private scan on wed it was abdominal scan but there is definately two sacs there. Just one of the sac is a little but smaller than the other . Thisis our thirdbaby as well and lots of bloat i felt crazy for considering goin ahead and getting some maturnity shorts and pants lol.


----------



## Hopeful.89

akinsmom2 said:


> Hopeful.89 said:
> 
> 
> Akins - Do you suspect twins???
> 
> When i had my private scan on wed it was abdominal scan but there is definately two sacs there. Just one of the sac is a little but smaller than the other . Thisis our thirdbaby as well and lots of bloat i felt crazy for considering goin ahead and getting some maturnity shorts and pants lol.Click to expand...

Right! I am sorry I do remember reading that in your previous post! Twins would be exciting.
Maternity clothes are so much more comfortable anyway! My favourite jeans are maternity jeans, I wore them for a year post partum until I ripped the thigh and they couldn't be repaired, now I need to find the same ones.


----------



## akinsmom2

Hopeful.89 said:


> akinsmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful.89 said:
> 
> 
> Akins - Do you suspect twins???
> 
> When i had my private scan on wed it was abdominal scan but there is definately two sacs there. Just one of the sac is a little but smaller than the other . Thisis our thirdbaby as well and lots of bloat i felt crazy for considering goin ahead and getting some maturnity shorts and pants lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Right! I am sorry I do remember reading that in your previous post! Twins would be exciting.
> Maternity clothes are so much more comfortable anyway! My favourite jeans are maternity jeans, I wore them for a year post partum until I ripped the thigh and they couldn't be repaired, now I need to find the same ones.Click to expand...

I passed all ky maternity clothes down i have to start over by finding some that i like


----------



## krissie328

I went through all my maternity clothes yesterday. Most of them are dresses since my son was born in July. So a few I can wear with leggings but I'm gonna need something different to stay warm in the last tri. I travel for my job between sites so it's gonna be cold.


----------



## Zephram

Does anyone know if there are any theories as to morning sickness being worse in subsequent pregnancies? 

Third time around I am so sick! With my first it was very mild, my second a bit worse but manageable, but this time around it's been horrendous. It started as night time sickness and now it's all day exhaustion and nausea. I haven't ever puked from morning sickness, but I like to say I have a stomach of steel and I will go years and years without vomiting, even when really ill. Yet today I came close a number of times and I can barely eat, I just feel so sick and horrible.

Does it get worse the more pregnancies you have? My first were boys - is there any gender link? Or am I just older and more tired now and that's why it's worse?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## xkirstyx

I think my nausea has been getting worse with each pregnancy x


----------



## Stormynights

My nausea is way better this pregnancy. That's part of why I'm so nervous about a MMC... 

First pregnancy I threw up every day at least once a day until about 16 weeks. I was pregnant with a girl.

This pregnancy I've thrown up a total of 3 times. Twice around 7 weeks and once just the other day because I caught a whiff of something smelly. Other than that I've just been extremely tired. 
Of course everyone who knows I'm pregnant is telling me it's probably a boy and that's why my symptoms are different... I'm just hoping this means this will be my easy baby :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I keep thinking there's still time for it to really kick in, don't want to say I'm ok and then it it hits hard! Lol.
But I haven't been that bad, I do have a very slight yucky feeling constantly, not that strong through. And waves of nausea now n then, mostly in the evenings and if I haven't eaten lately tend to be the times. It's definitely much better than with DS1 and 2, I wouldn't say it was awful but DS1 was the worst.

This pregnancy it's finding something I want to eat that's the big problem. 

Trousers are getting tighter and I don't have any maternity clothes anymore as I was sure I was done....until February lol! Struggle to find things I like that aren't really expensive.


----------



## Feronia

I had another scare on Thursday night with a lot of dark brown blood, and since I've had bleeding bouts twice before this pregnancy (at 5.5 and 6.5 weeks) I paged my midwife wanting some reassurance. I was prepared for the worst, but baby is there measuring 8+6 with a FHR of 153! :flower:

I have another subchorionic hematoma, so that explains the bleeding. I had one with my son as well and it was stressful so I'm in that boat again on pelvic rest and low activity.

Like a lot of you, my nausea is AWFUL! I'm on Diclectin x4 a day (I think I might go up to 5x a day) and still vomiting 2-3 x a day. I can't eat anything past about 4:30 pm and in the day my food options are very limited. My diet is so crappy right now. :( Right now I'm eating plain toast and half an energy drink, and I can also eat ice cream, smoothies, and sometimes something like pizza or veggie sushi for lunch. I try to eat a big lunch because I can't eat anything after the late afternoon. I hope this nausea ends for all of us soon, because this is the worst of any of my pregnancies!
 



Attached Files:







us no name.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Feronia- what a lovely scan. I'm glad everything turned out fine. I hope you feel better soon. 

Its very strange to me having virtually no symptoms. If I hadn't had a scan Wed I'd be really worried. With ds I had constant nausea, food adversions, and debilitating fatigue.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm very anxious, waiting for my scan. 12 days to go.


----------



## adastra

Hi everyone, I've just found this thread and I'd love to join. According to my lmp I'm due 23rd Feb, but I know I ovulated late, so I'm thinking it'll be moved to a bit later than that.

My symptoms so far are tiredness, sore boobs, waaay increased sense of smell, bit of dizziness and the nausea has kicked in a lot over the last 5 days or so. The other night I woke up at 1.30am, retching, but luckily I'd left a snack beside my bed, which settled it again. I'm having to eat so frequently! If I get hungry, I feel so much worse. I haven't been sick yet, but I am dreading going back to work on Monday morning. I'm a teacher so it's hard to just dash to the toilet, or stuff a cracker in my mouth when I need to :wacko:

I've had brown spotting since 4 weeks (I'm now just about 7 weeks). I had a scan just over a week ago, and there was a baby with a heartbeat (apparently... she pointed it out the heartbeat on the screen, but OH and I couldn't make it out!). At that point I was measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. It was reassuring, but still feeling cautious, especially when I get cramps as well. Just praying the nausea doesn't get worse.... I am very vomit-phobic :nope:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ive had some light brown on wiping this morning with a tiny tiny dark red clot. Memories just came flooding back and Im worried sick.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh baby brain i hope you are ok


----------



## xkirstyx

Have you had sex at all hun? I've been having the same since I had my scan. Try not to worry about brown blood but keep an eye on any fresh red and give epu a phone if you're worried, it's what they are there for xxxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Ive had some light brown on wiping this morning with a tiny tiny dark red clot. Memories just came flooding back and Im worried sick.

Oh Oh baby , try not to worry I know it's so scary. Go to a&e if you have any other pain or bleeding :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

:sick: :sad2: :sick: :sleep: :sick: 


^^^^^ that about covers how I've been feeling the last 5 days or so ! My boobs are agony , like milk coming in level of agony !! I've gone up almost two cup sizes :blush: . Waking up through the night and being sick , Don't want to eat anything. Bleuurrgghh.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope you're ok babybrain????


----------



## xkirstyx

Think I'm getting proper morning sickness for the first time and not just nausea! I was sick this morning right after I had my crackers then again when I was out for lunch! I feel sorry blah!!! My sore boobs are not too bad anymore thankfully they were only really sore for about a week.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi guys the brown discharge seems to have stopped and all ok now hopefully. It stayed very pale and got less & less with no more clots or any blood. 

Kirsty you may be right, we did have a (extreamly) quickie yesterday morning, we fooled around a lot then penetration was only seconds lol as kids were awake in next room! I never thought about it since it wasnt a proper session ::haha: but maybe that was the cause.

I was really freaked out this morning, took me back to 4 years ago and I was so frightened to go through a mc again. 

Anyway, thank you ladies xxxxxx
Sorry you guys are being sick, hopefully it will ease up soon xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Sounds like it's more than likely from that! You cm will prob be very very pale brown/pink but you will be fine! Glad it's calmed down for you! I know how you felt this morning though I was the same on Tuesday when I lost the big clots!


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi guys the brown discharge seems to have stopped and all ok now hopefully. It stayed very pale and got less & less with no more clots or any blood.
> 
> Kirsty you may be right, we did have a (extreamly) quickie yesterday morning, we fooled around a lot then penetration was only seconds lol as kids were awake in next room! I never thought about it since it wasnt a proper session ::haha: but maybe that was the cause.
> 
> I was really freaked out this morning, took me back to 4 years ago and I was so frightened to go through a mc again.
> 
> Anyway, thank you ladies xxxxxx
> Sorry you guys are being sick, hopefully it will ease up soon xxx

Ugh sex ..... I think I'd get motion sickness and end up barfing :dohh::haha::sick:


----------



## Zephram

nordicpixie83 said:


> BabyBrain80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys the brown discharge seems to have stopped and all ok now hopefully. It stayed very pale and got less & less with no more clots or any blood.
> 
> Kirsty you may be right, we did have a (extreamly) quickie yesterday morning, we fooled around a lot then penetration was only seconds lol as kids were awake in next room! I never thought about it since it wasnt a proper session ::haha: but maybe that was the cause.
> 
> I was really freaked out this morning, took me back to 4 years ago and I was so frightened to go through a mc again.
> 
> Anyway, thank you ladies xxxxxx
> Sorry you guys are being sick, hopefully it will ease up soon xxx
> 
> Ugh sex ..... I think I'd get motion sickness and end up barfing :dohh::haha::sick:Click to expand...

Bahaha, I had this same thought on the weekend when OH was in the mood. No way in hell I'm going there at the moment with my nausea, I don't think he'd find it too hot to get puked on. :haha:

I had spotting in my second pregnancy after sex - it was brown and went on for 4 days. I freaked out about it at the time, but my midwife was adamant it was just from sex, which can irritate your cervix. I had no problems with that pregnancy, so try not to worry. :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats and Welcome Adastra!

Babybrain, I am glad that it is hopefully just from sex. 

My sex-drive has been much higher, but I am so exhausted that I almost don't ever want to do it. 

I can't seem to get enough sleep lately, I am late for work constantly because I cannot get out of bed.


----------



## Gemini19156

Glad to hear it's all ok, Babybrain!

AFM - haven't checked in for a while because of the holiday last week. I can't believe a few weeks ago I was jealous of people with morning sickness!!! I've been nauseous on and off all day since Thursday, and also getting nagging headaches. I guess I definitely feel pregnant now? Lol. And bbs are enormous and veiny - yuck.

Excited to go tour the birthing center we want to use tomorrow, and then less than two weeks til our first ultrasound and we can see this little thing! :D


----------



## xkirstyx

Exciting times ahead gemini!!!!!


----------



## KailaB24

Gemini19156 said:


> Glad to hear it's all ok, Babybrain!
> 
> AFM - haven't checked in for a while because of the holiday last week. I can't believe a few weeks ago I was jealous of people with morning sickness!!! I've been nauseous on and off all day since Thursday, and also getting nagging headaches. I guess I definitely feel pregnant now? Lol. And bbs are enormous and veiny - yuck.
> 
> Excited to go tour the birthing center we want to use tomorrow, and then less than two weeks til our first ultrasound and we can see this little thing! :D


I believe we are due around the same time, how many weeks are you? I am in the same boat as far as symptoms go and am 7 weeks 1 day today! I was feeling the same about nausea and thinking I was in the clear but it arrived in full force last week! :nope: No throwing up yet though fortunately. 
How far along will you be with your first ultrasound? My first prenatal appt. is in 2 days and they said it will be mostly informational, and first ultrasound is not until 12 weeks. Wish I could at least see or hear the heartbeat before then!


----------



## Bittersweet

My symptoms are disappearing!:( this makes me panic!:(


----------



## xkirstyx

10 weeks is when placenta starts to take over. Try not to worry too much hunny! Would epu give you a scan if you asked after having your losses to reassure you? Xxxx


----------



## Feronia

10 weeks is an absolutely normal time for symptoms to start to disappear! The placenta starts taking over around 8-9 weeks, I've heard 9 weeks is peak and hCG levels stop to drop from there as the placenta takes over hormone production. It will fully take over by week 12.


----------



## akinsmom2

Getting so anxious for my appointment wed morning..... holy few short nausea spells today. Been very tired today and no energy. Very sore boobs still.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies I hope you are Ok ? I had a little scare with a lot of intense , continuous pain on one side paired with light pink discharge. So i was in the ED for five hours last night . Then referred to EPPC (early pregnancy problems clinic) for a scan this morning. Straight away up popped a happy little bumplet with a good heart rate . I measured a few days behind , which I suspected as I ovulate on day 16/17 on a 28 day cycle. Anyway , all looks good for now. :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







received_285863278552735.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad everything is ok hun x


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad all is okay Hun

Kirsty I've already had 2 because of the losses before so I don't think I'd get another. It's 2 weeks today until my 12 week one so I guess just need to hold out til then :/


----------



## xkirstyx

At least it's only two weeks away but if you start getting really worried about it I would give them a phone. My hosp was fab with me and they said if I'm even the slightest bit worried I've to phone them even if it's the middle the middle of the night. 

I've been having loads of really light brown/pink cm even since my scan. It's really bugging me but it's also very normal for me. I've had loads of bleeding through all my pregnancys. I'll never get used to it though. I have my booking in on Monday so I'll need to remember to say to the midwife about it then.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh its a nightmare Bittersweet, a constant worry about everything. 
Ive had a bit more pale brown discharge, a bit yesterday morning then again this morning. Then this afternoon while at the cinema it was very pale pink. But it goes away again and its only on wiping mixed with cm. I am worried but just monitoring it and if it does get worse will call epu. But trying not to stress as I know its not unusual and its only a teeny amount.

Nordic, glad all ok with you xxxx love your wee scan pic xxx

Ive got a date in for my scan, 31st July....will be 12weeks & 1 day. So just under 3 weeks to go......fingers crossed we get there....


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah Kirsty the epu were lovely with me. I've a slight bump now. Thought it was bloat but my midwife said you can start showing around this time although it isn't common. It's definately bump as when I breathe or/lie down it is still the same shape and is slightly harder than my tummy. 

I hope the bleeding stops for you both! We got a baby countdown sign which is great so can put the days on it until baby is here. I also bought my cat a harness for going outside-going soft wth this pregnancy felt bad she was inside lol


----------



## xkirstyx

This is my bump/bloat left is 5 weeks right is 7 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1589.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Stormynights

Had my appointment today. I met my midwife... She's really sweet. They couldn't find baby's heartbeat on the Doppler so we are booked for an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon... I'm worried to death. :(


----------



## akinsmom2

Hope all is well for everyone. Its very hard to pick up hb on doppler before 9weeks. It can be heard on ultra sound. I had a rescan at my private ultrasound today confirmed theres only one baby not having twin saw the hb. Tomorrow is my app with ob he will do vaginal ultrasound so im looking forward to being able to hear the hb on the the ultrasound. My bloat is real too went and got some yoga capri today and a few maternity shirts to have on hand i dont think with in 5 weeks i will be able to button any of my bottoms


----------



## SkyyLove

Hello ladies. I am due Feb 15! How are you mommas feeling?


----------



## Gemini19156

KailaB24 said:


> Gemini19156 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it's all ok, Babybrain!
> 
> AFM - haven't checked in for a while because of the holiday last week. I can't believe a few weeks ago I was jealous of people with morning sickness!!! I've been nauseous on and off all day since Thursday, and also getting nagging headaches. I guess I definitely feel pregnant now? Lol. And bbs are enormous and veiny - yuck.
> 
> Excited to go tour the birthing center we want to use tomorrow, and then less than two weeks til our first ultrasound and we can see this little thing! :D
> 
> 
> I believe we are due around the same time, how many weeks are you? I am in the same boat as far as symptoms go and am 7 weeks 1 day today! I was feeling the same about nausea and thinking I was in the clear but it arrived in full force last week! :nope: No throwing up yet though fortunately.
> How far along will you be with your first ultrasound? My first prenatal appt. is in 2 days and they said it will be mostly informational, and first ultrasound is not until 12 weeks. Wish I could at least see or hear the heartbeat before then!Click to expand...

Hi Kaila! Yes, I'm currently 7 weeks and 4 days (my little ticker thing in my signature is off from what I actually count based on LMP). I haven't thrown up yet either, although a few times I've wished that I would because I think I'd actually feel better :wacko: I have my first appointment on the 24th, so I'll be 9 weeks and 2 days. I think that's maybe early for a first ultrasound? But they said that's standard for their office.

GL, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Gemini19156

Fx'd stormynights, but I'm sure it's all ok!

kirsty - Omg, my bloat is ridiculous. Except I don't feel bloated? I know it's wayyy too early to show, especially since this is my first pregnancy, but I feel like my belly is already starting to fill out. DF keeps saying "Twins run in my family" and I keep reminding him it doesn't work like that lol...

Welcome, skyylove!


----------



## Feronia

Please don't worry if you or your care provider doesn't find the heart beat at this point! As a student midwife in clinic we only start checking at 12 weeks, and even then it is hit or miss. I'd say 50/50. Sometimes I can find it easily and other times I can't and we always tell people not to worry if we don't ahead of time. It is sooo hard to find at that point though.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Girls .... heartbroken , I'm bleeding quite a bit . Just waiting on hubby then we are going up to the hospital . :cry: :cry:


----------



## Hopeful.89

keep us posted nordic, hoping there is nothing wrong with Babe. Take it easy today. We are thinking of you.


----------



## xkirstyx

:hugs: I hope everything is ok! Keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Welcome SkyyLove, I am still having all day nausea which is worse when I am tired, which seems to be all the darn time!

I am having sharp pains on my lower right side, hoping it is just round ligament pain, yesterday it was almost intense enough to go to the hospital but it went away once I got home and laid in bed. I am sure it is just growing pains as my bump is really starting to show!


----------



## Stormynights

She told me not to worry, but I'm worried anyway. I'm just glad we will know today for sure. I've been terrified of a mmc or blighted ovum this entire pregnancy. 

Crossing my fingers everything is okay for you Nordic.


----------



## Gemini19156

Sending all the positive thoughts and energy your way, nordic! Keep us posted!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Nordic! I hope everything is ok for you xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hope all is ok Nordic! I had first tri bleeding twice with me eldest son, and once with my younger. The first bleed was quite significant and I passed a huge egg sized clot. It ended up being a sub chorionic hematoma and everything was ok. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gemini19156

More experienced mamas, please help!

So I mentioned earlier that I feel like I'm showing already...guys, I'm only 7 weeks and 4 days with baby #1 and I just took this picture. Haven't eaten in at least 5.5 hours, and not feeling bloated. Could it be bloat without feeling like bloat? This seems ridiculous! 

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/lriggs1/IMG_5194_zps8ny7dpvm.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

Twins? ;-)


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm showing too but it's baby #3 and I'm still carrying quite a bit of weight around the middle from the last two.


----------



## Gemini19156

DaisyQ - not that we wouldn't love them, but Lord I hope this is just one baby :wacko:


----------



## akinsmom2

Im on my third baby and im showing too


----------



## akinsmom2

Was suppose to have appointment with ob this am but he had a delivery so i go tomorrow now. Im anxious to see if he gets the same due date as the abdominal scan inhad


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope all okay Nordic!


----------



## krissie328

Thinking of you ladies with scans and bleeding today. :hugs:

I'm definitely uncomfy in my regular shorts. I'm thinking if I wasn't overweight I would totally be getting a bump. My tummy is a bit more round but it isn't enough to think hey she's pregnant.


----------



## SpartyMom05

Hi ladies, was absent the last couple of weeks but things are good here. Keeping fingers crossed for ladies with scary symptoms right now.

I'm at 9 +1, and not ever getting physically ill but definitely feel waves of nausea, but as long as I eat then it gets better. My biggest complaint right now is the stabby pain in my vagina, ugh I never had it this bad this early with my daughter. Already I'm having trouble walking when it flares up, I look stupid at work limping down the hall when I barely look pregnant. I started telling people at work yesterday because if I'm going to look silly I might as well have a public explanation for it!

I do have a noticeable bump, and am exclusively in maternity clothes now. I knew everything would happen earlier with the second baby, but I guess I underestimated just how early it could be ;)


----------



## SpartyMom05

ha I should clarify that i didnt tell people at work that i have stabby vagina pain, but just that I'm pregnant. lol, that would make for awkward work conversations.


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl:


----------



## nordicpixie83

TTC1at31 said:


> ha I should clarify that i didnt tell people at work that i have stabby vagina pain, but just that I'm pregnant. lol, that would make for awkward work conversations.

This gave me the giggle I so desperately needed. :hugs:

Ok so I love the on call gp here .It's a public holiday in Northern Ireland so I had to call out of hours , I explained that on Monday night I was in the ED (ER) for five hours. Then had a scan yesterday and then today I've had this big bleed and sore cramping. Said I couldn't bear a&e again so he called ahead to the hospital and I went straight to the gynae ward. Seen a consultant within 30 min , he took all my notes , then went to get a colleague . Had a slight delay , but came back to apologise and found me trying to lie on hubby's knee in waiting room . So he put me in the scan room to lie down , :cloud9: just when I thought I'd met the kindest gynae Dr EVER, his colleague came in and they both stayed to scan me and check things out. When I said I was booking in on August 8th , they were like oh that won't do we'd like to see you before then as well. So I'm booked in for another scan next week as well, They diagnosed irritable uterus , baby is hanging on in there though. I've had two pregnancies with irritable uterus just never as early, so we are still high risk but odds slightly improved with another fetal heartbeat scan. Now to rest and put myself first as I constantly run around after everyone else. :dohh: thanks for all your kind words .

Love to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Stormynights

Had my scan today. Baby's heart rate was 185 bmp. I'm measuring a few days behind, but I did that with DD as well. I do have a cyst on one of my ovaries. I think it's the corpus luteum or whatever. I'm unsure if I should be concerned about that or not... it was just a huge relief to know there actually is a baby in my womb. <3 

My only concern with the cyst is that my mom had one during her pregnancy, and they told her it would go away on it's own as well... when they took me out it was grapefruit sized, and turned out to be cancer. However, I know that (surely) is extremely rare. I see the midwife again in 4 weeks time. :) Hopefully we will be able to use the doppler then!


----------



## akinsmom2

Question ladies maybe lil tmi but what have u done for constipation during pregnancy?


----------



## Stormynights

akinsmom2 said:


> Question ladies maybe lil tmi but what have u done for constipation during pregnancy?

I've had the opposite problem :blush:

TMI-
Today I was so nervous for my scan, I woke up at 2:30 AM... didn't eat all day because I didn't want to get nervous and have the poos! :haha: Had my scan at 2:30 PM... realized I was starving to death... we drove to a restaurant and it was closed... so we drove across town to another. I had drank tons of water for my ultrasound... pulled into the parking lot and I was so hungry I started gagging... I ended up barfing in the parking lot! It was so embarrassing! :shy:


----------



## Buddysmum89

First midwife appointment next week! It really cannot come fast enough! The whole time it's been dragging and finally it's close! I just want my scan so I know everything's alright :/ since the chemical I just cannot relax at all until I get some sort of visual confirmation! I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and im still freaking out that this pregnancy is all in my head :lol:

I'm super exhausted today! Doesn't help I'm up for work at 6am! My boss knows I'm pregnant so does try and go easy on me, I'm so tempted to ask my midwife if she can get me out of working lates on Saturdays :lol: I hate that shift a lot! :/


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so glad Nordic, thats great you were looked after very well. I hope everything is ok from here on.

I had some rusty coloured discharge last night....browny with some red. Only on wiping then it went away. Nothing so far this morning. I may have over done it yesterday with a long walk with the boys. I would love to get a scan but have no one yo watch the boys, mum & dad on holiday and OH is not working locally, plus he cant leave the job as hes supervisor. So just going to take it easy....cant change anything anyway. Feet up today, tv on! Lol x


----------



## MrsLux

Got my scan dates through, 3rd Aug seems like forever away! Managed to pick up baby's hb on my doppler last night which made me happy &#65533;&#65533; 
Hubby and I briefly talked about names earlier, I could have Screamed at him when he came up with a girls name I loved in my first pregnancy (before we knew he was a he!!) that he previously said he absolutely hated!! What is wrong with men &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ended up phoning EPU as there was a bit more discharge, the girl was lovely, said it doesn't sound like it's something to worry about just now and talked through a few possibilities. I was offered a reassurance scan for tomorrow but just couldn't take it unfortunately so got one for Saturday morning when I can get babysitters. Hopefully OH can get away from work for a wee while. Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse, I'm a wreck!!


----------



## xkirstyx

That's good you're getting a scan Hun. I had the same discharge yesterday. Got a lot of it when I was out walking but thankfully it's clear so far today. I've not phoned about it also because I haven't got anyone to watch kids and hubby works an hour away and isn't off till the weekend so I'll need to wait to talk to midwife on Monday about it unless it gets heavier and redder then I will need to phone and try get a scan sorted but I hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## xkirstyx

I was also freaking out yesterday because all my symptoms went but they are back with a boom today! I feel so sick and I am really struggling to keep my eyes open! This is the worst thing being pregnant and kids are on holiday I don't get to properly rest or sleep till the kids are in bed


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Kirsty its all such a worry. I ended up sobbing down the phone to the poor woman! My first pregnancy was easy cos I didnt know as much! I hope you're ok, maybe you could see if the do weekend scans? I was surprised. OH still has to work but I really hope he can get away but like your hubby hes mot closeby at the moment.

Im just not feeling very positive but symptoms all seem to be here still. X


----------



## xkirstyx

I've had no spotting today so far so I'm feeling a lot better. I now they didn't use to do weekends unless that's changed now. I'm just keeping a really close eye on things. Xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Where in Scotland are you babybrain?


----------



## nordicpixie83

How is it now babybrain ? I know it's not much consolation but the two Dr's said to me yesterday that if discharge remains light without clots and it stays s regular period type pain then I should try to stay postive and keep my feet up and relax. So I've just started watching Jane The Virgin on Netflix . (Can highly recommend it btw girls . :haha: ) feet up on the couch and Hubby is doing EVERYTHING , bless him he's so worried. However my mum and step dad have been bloody awful towards us through the whole thing . I swear my mum sounded disappointed when I called her to say the baby still had a heartbeat. Then she just moaned on and on about her problems not once asking how i was. She made a fuss about my daughter being there so hubby drove over at 9 pm to collect her out of bed !! I think we're pretty sure that we will be moving back to Scotland very very soon. My in laws are incredible and I've missed them so much since we moved here .:cry:

Sheesh sorry for the offload I obviously needed it :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm north Lanarkshire....What about you Kirsty? Glad you've no more today x
I was surprised when she said Saturday. I'm in the loo constantly checking it's no worse. Will need to go buy more toilet roll!

My only positive is that when I MC it all happened much more quickly than this. The morning started with a pink smear, lunch time it was worse by night time it was proper blood, the next day was full on period type bleeding.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm in Clackmannanshire. lol I feel I'm never out the loo! So paranoid! 

I've just started watching Jane the virgin aswell!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Nordic that sucks, your mum is maybe just worried about you? They show things in a strange way sometimes. Hope things get better. Offload anytime!

It's still quite light I guess, only on wiping, colour varies from pale brown to a bit rusty coloured. Had a few red streaks now n then. I don't have much pain, only had a few little aches. Like I said it's defo different from before, which is helping a little. X


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Oh Nordic that sucks, your mum is maybe just worried about you? They show things in a strange way sometimes. Hope things get better. Offload anytime!
> 
> It's still quite light I guess, only on wiping, colour varies from pale brown to a bit rusty coloured. Had a few red streaks now n then. I don't have much pain, only had a few little aches. Like I said it's defo different from before, which is helping a little. X

I wish that was the case but she's also completely self obsessed , and I just can't deal with it right now. She sucks the life out of me and it's a toxic relationship. I need to step away and think of my own little family !!! :cloud9:

ANYWAAAAAAAAAY!!!

I hope it settles for you . It's all such a worry isn't It . :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeap you need to do whats right for you and your family! Sorry shes being like that :hugs:

Thanks for your support ladies, you have really helped xxx


----------



## Hopeful.89

nordic - I am so pleased to see that your scan is showing a healthy babe, rest rest rest! 

Akins - Ive been battling constipation the whole time, Ive used metamucil in the past and it work great, I used it yesterday and TMI.... I went about 12 times in 5 hours and I could barely make it to the toilet. It worked as more of a laxative than a light stool softener, not pretty.


----------



## Gemini19156

So happy to hear that those who had worrisome symptoms/bleeding have gotten reassuring news!

Afm - We visited the birth center yesterday and LOVED it! They really have an amazing community of moms and midwives there. The midwife we spoke to actually made me cry telling stories about members of their community helping each other out postpartum. But there are a lot of things that make me cry these days! Just so relieved to feel like we know where we want the birth to happen and like we have some solid support, huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Bittersweet

Baby and Kirsty (you know this Kristy lol) I'm scotland too!:)


----------



## xkirstyx

I think we are the only Scottish ones in the group? Makes a change lol I've always been the only one!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I think so too! I feel so slow Kirsty but it's only tonight I clocked I have you on Facebook lol


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> I think we are the only Scottish ones in the group? Makes a change lol I've always been the only one!

We're from Dumfries and Galloway , been in Northern Ireland since March , but moving back as it just isn't working out for us here . Hubby's family and most of mine are in Scotland , between the borders and Renfrewshire (where I'm from originally). So we're not leaving much in NI if we leave. 

I've got a flipping UTI and a horrible case of thrush . Talk about everything at once ! So I'm drinking my body weight in cranberry juice and water . Still on the couch and already bored to tears but hoping by having a quiet few days I'll be good as new in no time !!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah I think so too! I feel so slow Kirsty but it's only tonight I clocked I have you on Facebook lol

Lol!


----------



## Bittersweet

I kept thinking I'm sure someone has similar wee ones same name lol I blame baby brain


----------



## xkirstyx

Haha I'll let you off. I've had shocking baby brain. Well I'm glad I have that for an excuse again x


----------



## akinsmom2

Hopeful.89 said:


> nordic - I am so pleased to see that your scan is showing a healthy babe, rest rest rest!
> 
> Akins - Ive been battling constipation the whole time, Ive used metamucil in the past and it work great, I used it yesterday and TMI.... I went about 12 times in 5 hours and I could barely make it to the toilet. It worked as more of a laxative than a light stool softener, not pretty.

Thanks, i asked the receptionist at my drs app and she said idk this early maybe apple sauce because i forgot to ask when dr was in the room. So i go back in two weeks so i will ask him then .


----------



## Stormynights

I'm smack dab in the southern middle of the states lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Akins mom - I'm a dietitian. Applesauce is mildly binding. 

Foods that help would be pruned, prune juice, dried fruit in general, pears, pear juice, bran cereals, nuts - especially peanuts, and high fiber foods (fruit and veg) and drink plenty of water, 

Most pregos need extra help. Daily Colace can help. Start with once a day and if it's not helping you can bump up to two or three times a day. I find supplementing magnesium citrate also helps a lot. If magnesium supplements and colace isn't helping, you can use milk of magnesia if you get really backed up.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and also plenty of fat in the diet also helps keep things moving. Avodavos, peanut butter etc. 

And dried coconut and coconut water.


----------



## Jcliff

I'm still sick, instead of MS, I throw up every night from 7-midnight. It's miserable. I haven't been able to cook or eat dinner with my husband in about a month. I really hope it ends soon&#128532;


----------



## nordicpixie83

Jcliff said:


> I'm still sick, instead of MS, I throw up every night from 7-midnight. It's miserable. I haven't been able to cook or eat dinner with my husband in about a month. I really hope it ends soon&#128532;

Oh you poor soul. :hugs: I'm on basics , mostly tiger bread toasted with butter , crisps (chips) on occasion , strawberries , fruit & Veg smoothies , some chocolate but only through the day, small portions or it doesn't stay down. Today I've been heaving and retching constantly . I've discovered Pepsi max with ginger . I sip a can over the course of a day it seems to help.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Had some pain and a small bleed earlier . It went off as quick as it came on. So i just went straight to bed. Hoping all Will be settled in the morning .:wacko:


----------



## swampmaiden

DaisyQ, thanks for information! Ive been learning a lot about gut health recently, and luckily haven't personally suffered any constipation nor diarrhea but its just a matter of time before baby starts squishing things around in there. 

Eatinglots of fresh fruit & veggies help if the MS isnt too bad. Thank gawd I'm almost in second tri because first trimester totally kicked my butt! :rofl:


----------



## Zephram

My symptoms have really tailed off this week, I haven't been feeling that nauseous the last few days which is creeping me out. I'm extra anxious this time as two of my SILs have had a loss in the last year and I keep thinking it's my turn. One SIL said her symptoms disappeared before she had her mc. :(

I haven't had sore boobs this entire pregnancy either. Argh!


----------



## krissie328

My symptoms are all pretty well gone. My bbs are sore and that's it. I've even noticed I'm less fatigued than normal.


----------



## xkirstyx

My symptoms come and do now. One day I will have no nausea and feel great then next day I will be so so ill. Really freaks me out the days I feel good though lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

Morning ladies, I have my scan this morning - in 3.5hours and its really not looking good. The brown turned to red and there is a lot of it, still mostly on wiping but I could stand there for 5 mins wiping it all away. I had terrible pains yesterday, could hardly move at times. OH keeps telling me to be positive, you read all these stories about big bleeds and baby is fine. But I know this cant be ok. I nearly cried all day yesterday. Thankfully I dont work during school holidays so thats not been a worry but trying to hide it from the boys has been hard. I still have symptoms but thats not making me hopeful.....my heart is breaking...


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw hunny I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully you go in and baby is moving round and you maybe have a sch. I had soooo much bleeding when I had it with two of my pregnancies xxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I really hope so Kirsty, Im so scared. Cant believe this is happening again xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thinking of you! Hope scan went well xxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Not good news ladies. At the scan she found the sac but it measured for more like 6weeks and Im supposed to be 10weeks tmw. Couldnt make anything out in the sac clearly. So she thinks nature will catch up with me soon and I am misscarrying. 
Ive to go back on24th for another scan. If it confirms the sac is still the same then Id need some intervention to complete the mc. It could grow but we all seriously doubt it, Im quite sure about my dates so its too far off. Hopefully everything passes naturally before then.
Im so devistated.

Just want to say thanks for the support and wish everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Much love,
Jen xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no I'm so sorry hunny :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so sorry babybrain. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

:cry: I'm so sorry


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear... :( Take care of yourself.


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Not good news ladies. At the scan she found the sac but it measured for more like 6weeks and Im supposed to be 10weeks tmw. Couldnt make anything out in the sac clearly. So she thinks nature will catch up with me soon and I am misscarrying.
> Ive to go back on24th for another scan. If it confirms the sac is still the same then Id need some intervention to complete the mc. It could grow but we all seriously doubt it, Im quite sure about my dates so its too far off. Hopefully everything passes naturally before then.
> Im so devistated.
> 
> Just want to say thanks for the support and wish everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy x
> 
> Much love,
> Jen xxx

Jen :cry::hugs: I'm heart broken for you . You've been an incredible support to everyone in this group and the ttc group where I first met you. Sending Love and healing prayer your way xxx xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

I'm so sorry babybrain xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you everyone, I will miss hanging out here with you all xx

Thanks Nordic x means a lot xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Totally agree with Nordic. We will miss you a lot. Take care of yourself Hun xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone had a random pain right above your pubic bone? I was walking round the shop and I got a kind of sharp dull pain it only lasted a few min. I'm guessing it's just stretching pain. I've had a lot of stretching pains at my sides today.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like stretching. I've been having lots of those lately.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Anyone had a random pain right above your pubic bone? I was walking round the shop and I got a kind of sharp dull pain it only lasted a few min. I'm guessing it's just stretching pain. I've had a lot of stretching pains at my sides today.

Hey , sounds like those lovely stretchy pains .... I was hoping with baby four my uterus would be pretty elastic by now and everything around it for that matter :haha: but noooo !! I've got minor adhesions from my last csec so it's a bit achey anyway xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol I know! You can would think with baby #4 we wouldn't get as much stretching!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Spotting again this morning. Got booking in appointment with midwife this afternoon so I'll speak to her about it. Can't wait to be out of 1st tri!!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

BabyBrain I am so sorry. I hope that you can take the time to heal and recover from this. :hug:


----------



## Hopeful.89

xkirstyx - Sounds like stretching, I had an appendectomy 3 years ago and I find that it stretches and I feel it the most in that area.

AFM - We had a big country music festival this weekend, we only drove down for a few hours each day, yesterday was 34, it was hard to enjoy the deep fried foods and music when there is no shade! I drank about 3L of water in a 2 hour period. 

We have a scan Wed and can't wait to finally see our little babe, also my husbands brother and his girlfriend told us last night they are also expecting! Due 2 weeks after us, we weren't sure if their kids would be close in age to ours, but we are relieved they will be!


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful- my nephew is 3.5 months younger than my son and it's amazing! They are two little partners in crime. It's been so fun watching them together. 

Good luck at your scan. I can't believe this group is moving into the first tri scans. Mine is two weeks from Wed. 

I'm having a ton of pain in my left ovary area. I've had a scan that showed baby in the uterus so I'm sure this is a cyst. It's just really causing me a lot of pain. My doctor said to go to the er if it gets worse. I'm kinda surprised they wouldn't even check to make sure.


----------



## Hopeful.89

krissie - We cannot wait for the kids to grow up together, I was so close with my cousins that I hope our kids can have similar relationships!

I would go to the ER if the pain is unbearable or constant, you don't want a cyst to burst or get so big it causes damage to a tube or ovary! One of my friends had a large one and they monitored it very closely during her pregnancy, then removed it a few weeks after she had her daughter, she is pregnant again and they have returned more aggressively. I'm surprised your doctor hasn't checked the size and monitored the growth.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hopeful. I'm going to call again this morning when they open to see if they have any appointments and if not I'm gonna go in. It's been constant pain over a week and bugging me since 5.5 weeks or so. I've never had this so I'm just really frustrated. Monday's are my only day without my son so I need to be seen today while I don't have to find someone to watch him.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Keep us posted with the results! I hope they can alleviate some pain for you, as well as give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope the pains go away! 
My scan is a week tomorrow eek!

So my older cat has taken to peeing on the curtains not unwell and she's spayed how annoying!:(


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> Keep us posted with the results! I hope they can alleviate some pain for you, as well as give you some peace of mind.

Looks like my corpus luteum filled with fluid and is pretty large. They don't think it will cause any issues but will monitor at my next appointment in two weeks. They said just to take Tylenol to take the edge off the pain.

I'm thinking of paying for a private scan next week. My dad is coming to town and I'd like to tell him but I want to make sure everything is okay first. It's gonna be a massive family reunion so I don't want to back track a week later.


----------



## xkirstyx

I had a fresh red bleed last night. Cleared up now but the consultant want to see me tomorrow morning and hopefully scan me herself to see what's going on.


----------



## MrsLux

Is anyone else spending more and more time with their jeans unbuttoned 
&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm in maternity jeans now lol


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> Is anyone else spending more and more time with their jeans unbuttoned
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

I spent yesterday looking for maternity shorts. Mine are hurting now. I'll probably just switch to skirts until the weather gets cooler.


----------



## MrsLux

I need some mat shorts for my holiday in October! So annoying that I need to buy more mat clothes for what is very likely going to be my last pregnancy!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - I hope that the tylenol helps take the edge off. Will your corpus luteum drain on its own? I hope you don't have this nagging pain the whole time!

I am in maternity jeans, shorts and leggings! I was hoping to find more maxi dresses before I go camping next week, but I might just find a couple more pairs of shorts. 

Kirsty - Hoping your bleeding stops, it is always so scary!


----------



## xkirstyx

Bleeding totally cleared up by lunch time x


----------



## krissie328

xkirstyx said:


> Bleeding totally cleared up by lunch time x

Good to hear!! 

Yes, they said it will likely drain on its own. In fact I hardly have any pain today except when I am walking. But the pain has come and gone now for over a month.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thats great Kirsty and Krissie! 

My scan is tomorrow and afternoon and I am so excited, I have had this strange feeling that there is more than one babe in there. Although I am not sure I could handle twins with a busy busy toddler! We would figure it out, I know, but yikes! Just hoping to see a healthy little babe in there.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> I had a fresh red bleed last night. Cleared up now but the consultant want to see me tomorrow morning and hopefully scan me herself to see what's going on.

Hey kirsty , you poor thing it's terrifying isn't it :cry:

The last eight days have been hell . I spent 5 hrs in a&e Monday night last week, then EPPC last Tuesday , scan showed baby with HB. Wednesday a moderate bleed , another scan with HB. spotted on and off since with varying pain / cramps. Then this morning , I felt wet so quickly checked and it was red blood . Went to loo and Sat there . It dripped constantly , thought I'd better wear a pad . Sat quietly for 10 min then got up and It just kept gushing , filled pad in 10min. Went to A&E was thankfully sent to gynae after 30 min . Had a scan , amazingly there was a baby that had grown a weeks worth (so not slow or non growth ) with a heartbeat . Gestational sac was a good size . HOWEVER, I have had a significant bleed outside the gestational sac and there is blood with clots . Radiographer said it was most likely a bleed whilst the placenta was forming. It's marked as a threatened miscarriage as it means the placenta may not be attached properly (can't check at this stage!) So pregnancy may fail yet . I am very , very tender as the bleed is like a bruise in my uterus . Sooooo back to bed rest and feeling pretty depressed and hopeless . I think I might hang out in gestational complications for a bit . I don't want to keep depressing you all. 

Much love and hugs for your support so far :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- that sounds just awful! I hope bub hangs on for you. :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww Nordic how scary! I'm so glad baby is ok! I had the same problem with my daughter but everything was fine in the end. Lots of rest and no lifting xxxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Nordic, I had two subchorionic hematomas with my first child, one very large with a lot of blood/clots - and a smaller one with my second. Both resolved in time and both kids were fine. Hope everything is ok for you.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh Nordic how horrific! Get lots of rest xx


----------



## akinsmom2

Hi ladies,i hope everyone is doing well and getting lots of rest.keeping my fingers crossed for you nordic.
Not much nausea just severe constipation, sore boobs which is understatement. Very hungry and super tired all the time. I go back to dr next Tuesday 25th dr wants to do another ultrasound to get more accurate due date he thinks my due date is closer to march 3rd. Which seems weird to me


----------



## Hopeful.89

nordic - I am sorry that this is happening to you, and I hope that everything turns out ok.

akins - I hope you get some relief from the constipation, mine is finally not as intense, my stomach can finally handle veggies and that is mostly what I am craving, well, veggies and poutine. haha


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thanks for the support ladies , it's reassuring to hear others have had similar experience and a positive outcome. :flower:

Fruit and veg juices help with the constipation . Lots of fluids too :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

Nordic, I've also had a subchorionic hematoma with my last pregnancy and also this one. With my last I bled from 6-8 weeks and ended up having a healthy full term baby. With this one I had bouts of bleeding at 5, 6, and 8 weeks and so far everything is well. Most first trimester subchorionic hematomas resolve by the end of the first trimester! Did they say what size yours is?


----------



## akinsmom2

Ive been having lots of fruits and salad and apple juice. I mostly crave salad mostly and breakfast foods


----------



## xkirstyx

So here is my little monkey nut lol. Baby is doing great! Was lying by in a very awkward position so really hard to get a proper look and couldn't get real measurements but from what we could see baby is 8w4d so two days behind what I thought instead of 7 I got last time. So I'm soooo happy about that! We even got to hear the heartbeat we could see a bleed behind the baby but is just old blood now so the dr isn't worried at all and fingers crossed if I bleed again it should just be old blood now. It was the dr herself who scanned me and she's very happy with everything and wasn't worried about not getting measurements since I'll be back in about 3 weeks for my 12 week scan x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1617.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news!

My scan is tomorrow. I'm so nervous there won't be a heartbeat or something will. E wrong. Please keep me in your thoughts. 

Nordic, my last ob told me that often sunchorionic hematoma are cause during implantation (which is a bit of an ongoing process, not a discrete event), when a blood vessel is ruptured in the process. So it's a fairly common and not entirely abnormal thing to happen. It made me feel better to understand that. This is my first pregnancy with no bleeding so far which almost makes me nervous! My first ob told me that she bled with each of her successful pregnancies and miscarried the only one she didn't. That makes me nervous!


----------



## krissie328

Great news Kirsty.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow daisy xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, fully looking 4 months prego. Only 8 weeks. 3rd kid.


----------



## Gemini19156

Yay, kirsty! GL, daisy!

We have our first u/s on Monday - so excited but also nervous! We moved this weekend, from a 850sqft apartment to a 1,600sqft townhouse - which is awesome since our little family is growing, but I'm so nervous that I messed something up trying to be helpful with the move :/ DF wouldn't let me lift any of the heavier boxes but I still kind of feel like I over-did it, and I've had pains in my lower abdomen on and off since - twinges kind of like when you pull a muscle? Hoping that the two are unrelated and everything is fine! 

Haven't had any bleeding, and no cramping since the 6th week, but still have nausea on and off all day, and breaking out like crazy! That part is AWFUL! I was lucky and didn't really have acne as a teenager, so I feel like I'm getting my turn now...as soon as one goes away two more pop up! Arg!


----------



## DaisyQ

Gemini, I bet you're having a girl!

I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest and hydrate. 

Congrats on the house!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Its here!! Today is the day I finally get to see baby, I am so nervous that it will be bad news, but also hopeful that since my symptoms have been strong that everything is ok! Curious to see if there is one or two little beans in there! 

My appointment isnt until almost 3pm, so it will be a long day waiting!

Gemini - I agree you are probably having a girl!! 

The bleeding certainly keeps us on our toes, I would be terrified if I bled because my successful pregnancy I didn't bleed once, but if it is something you are used to from previous pregnancies I could see how that would make you nervous to not bleed. Our bodies are all so different, but so amazing!


----------



## xkirstyx

Gemini I feel exactly the same my nausea is so so bad and I have never had such bad break outs I even have spots between my boobs lol I feel so horrible! But I'm 95% sure this baby is another boy!


----------



## krissie328

Is breaking out a sign of a girl usually? 

Anyone have any suspensions on gender? I was thinking girl but then I had a private free cell test (debatable quality though) come back boy. So for now I'm wrapping my head around another boy.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Kirsty I'm so pleased all went well .xx

Daisy and hopeful good luck with your scans xx

Krissie I'm feeling like it may be a blue bundle , we're staying team yellow until birthday though xx


----------



## Gemini19156

Kirsty - glad I'm not alone! Yes, I actually found a pimple on my leg after the move and was just like "Seriously?!?!" My gut says this is a boy, but girl would be totally fine with me too.

Krissie - yes, there's an old wives tale that says if the baby "steals your beauty" (like with acne, etc) then it's probably a girl. But who knows!


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad all was well Kirsty 

I'm having anxiety around 12 week scan so scared that the baby will have died :( so still have sore boobs although much less still some nausea and still a tiny bump I'm trying to view these as positives


----------



## xkirstyx

The anxiety is horrible isn't it. I had a dream the other night my baby died and the last time that happened was my last pregnancy and the next day I lost the baby. I'm sooo glad I got my scan today and heard the heartbeat. I'm still in cloud 9 from hearing it! 
I'm having days where I don't have any nausea and it's been making me so worried!


----------



## DaisyQ

xkirstyx said:


> The anxiety is horrible isn't it. I had a dream the other night my baby died and the last time that happened was my last pregnancy and the next day I lost the baby. I'm sooo glad I got my scan today and heard the heartbeat. I'm still in cloud 9 from hearing it!
> I'm having days where I don't have any nausea and it's been making me so worried!


Napped this afternoon while both my boys were down for naps and I had three horrible dreams in a row. Horrible. The worst of the three was that I was riding on a bus being driven my my brother in law and I was sitting with DH up front. The boys were on the bus too. He was driving way too fast and I was freaking out asking him to slow down and pleading with DH to say something too, but DH and his brother were laughing at me. Then he wasn't paying attention and took a curve way too fast and flipped the bus. I hit my head on something, felt the pain of that and felt myself go airborne and was screaming NO! over and over again. I knew there was no way we were all going to survive it, especially my littles. Then I woke up. So vivid. Ugh.


----------



## Hopeful.89

One little babe measuring 11w6d so 1 day off from my LMP! 

Heart rate 169!! 

It's always so reassuring after you finally see baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1858.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyQ

Wonderful news!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Lovely photo , so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you Daisy & Nordic!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Daisy - The dreams are so intense sometimes!! That is a scary one.

Lately mine have been more intimate dreams, which I don't mind!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bad news for me. Empty sac. I go back in 2 weeks to confirm and then will need to induce miscarriage or have d&c unless I miscarry on my own before then. Devastated especially as DH has said he's done. He did say just now that he'll hold off on the vasectomy though and we can talk about it again in 8 months or so. I'll be 40 and a bit by hen. :cry: I'm just so sad. 

Good luck to the rest of you. :flower:


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Daisy. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Daisy, I am so sorry!


----------



## akinsmom2

So sorry daisy.


----------



## Bittersweet

So sorry daisy!:(


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry daisy xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Aww daisy I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Daisy - The dreams are so intense sometimes!! That is a scary one.
> 
> Lately mine have been more intimate dreams, which I don't mind!

I get sexy dreams , and they are very racy indeed :blush: my hubby turns into a wild sexual deviant and does very rude things :haha: I have the satisfaction of looking at him a bit differently in the morning , then he shuffles about in his Avengers pj pants scratching his butt !!! *pop goes the fantasy bubble* :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

12 week scan is on the 15th Aug. Feels like ages away!!!


----------



## lian_83

Mine is on the 7th. I'm anxious but trying to be positive. I think compared to last time, I have a real bump now starting at 9 weeks. I do not feel bloated, but could just be because I am fat naturally.


----------



## krissie328

Mine's the 2nd. I'm incredibly nervous. I have tried everything to find the heartbeat. With my son I could find it by this gestation. I'm pretty sure I've found the placenta so I'm wondering if baby isn't tucked behind it hiding.


----------



## 3chords

I'd like to cautiously join the group now. Due date is Feb 20, but will have scheduled c-section probably a week before. I've had 6 losses so even now at 9w3d I feel no confidence. I had a scan yesterday which looked great, but you never know...


----------



## krissie328

3chords said:


> I'd like to cautiously join the group now. Due date is Feb 20, but will have scheduled c-section probably a week before. I've had 6 losses so even now at 9w3d I feel no confidence. I had a scan yesterday which looked great, but you never know...

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations and welcome xxx


----------



## Stormynights

Welcome! 

Sorry to the ladies with bleeding or who have had losses :hugs: 

We are currently on vacation, but I'm 12 weeks today (LMP) so thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing. I feel huge. Like I'm 7 months pregnant. :blush: 

I was reading about a corpus luteum cyst... I have one too. It showed up at my 10.5 week scan. I'm hoping it's absorbed by now as the pain has gone.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Sorry to the ladies with bleeding or who have had losses :hugs:
> 
> We are currently on vacation, but I'm 12 weeks today (LMP) so thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing. I feel huge. Like I'm 7 months pregnant. :blush:
> 
> I was reading about a corpus luteum cyst... I have one too. It showed up at my 10.5 week scan. I'm hoping it's absorbed by now as the pain has gone.

Ooh show us your baby bump :cloud9: 

Welcome new arrival :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Just ordered a few maternity bits. U.K. Girls there's a good sale on at new look. Loads of tops for £6 worth having a look to put aside for later if you don't need it just yet x


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> I was reading about a corpus luteum cyst... I have one too. It showed up at my 10.5 week scan. I'm hoping it's absorbed by now as the pain has gone.

Seriously as soon as they figurered it out it has barely bothered me. Maybe some of it was anxiety in my head. I'm just glad it's not hurting like it was. 

I need to get a move onto looking for some maternity bits. Mostly just bottoms as many of my tops are big and flowy. I have one pair of maternity leggings.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just popping my head in to see how you are all getting on....

I'm so very sorry Daisy, sending much love your way xxxx

Kirsty, I was relieved to see your scan, I hope everything continues to go well for youxxx

Nordic, found your thread in gestational problems. (See I am stalking you lol) got everything crossed for your wee bean xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks hunny. I've been thinking of you, hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## akinsmom2

Welcome to the tread. 
I just checking in to see how everyone is doin. Finally got relief from the constipation thank goodness. Super hungry and super sore boobs still. Fatigue isnt as bad getting excited for my next scan next tue. Hope everyone is stay cool its a 100+ here today im over it all ready lol


----------



## krissie328

It's been so hot here too. I told my mom I was so excited this week was going to be low 90s.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Kirsty, I'm doing ok, have ups n downs, you know how it is. The bleeding is stopping now, Im just hoping everything has passed. I have a scan on monday to confirm, but I have to do a test on Sunday and if its negative I can cancel the scan....Ive never wanted a bfn so much in all my life! Just want this all to be over.

I really dont know what we are going to do, if we will ttc again. Its still early days though.

Happy to see some of the scan pics here :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm glad the bleeding is stopping and praying you won't need the scan! I got my negative the same day I passed everything. Xxxx


----------



## Stormynights

nordicpixie83 said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Sorry to the ladies with bleeding or who have had losses :hugs:
> 
> We are currently on vacation, but I'm 12 weeks today (LMP) so thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing. I feel huge. Like I'm 7 months pregnant. :blush:
> 
> I was reading about a corpus luteum cyst... I have one too. It showed up at my 10.5 week scan. I'm hoping it's absorbed by now as the pain has gone.
> 
> Ooh show us your baby bump :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome new arrival :hugs:Click to expand...

Not quite yet!!! I'm plus sized, so it's just like baby has pushed all my fat out further :haha: not a cute look. I have a beer belly without drinking the beer!! :haha:


We are on vacation in Missouri and I think it's hotter here than back home. &#128549; Ive been struggling in this heat!!


----------



## xkirstyx

This groups quiet today! Hope everyone's doing ok. X


----------



## MrsLux

11 weeks today. A little upset at work yesterday as a patient was horrible and threw something at me then I found out people had been gossiping about me being pregnant. Someone asked me out right and I denied it, I feel like I should be able to tell people when I want to &#55357;&#56897; it's my news not the latest gossip. The insane tiredness seems to have passed, now onto the extreme bloat! Hope you guys are all well x


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww mrs lux that's horrible it is up to you when you say. 

My ticker makes me 12 weeks yesterday 8 week scan make me 12 weeks today. Only 2 more sleeps until scan how's everyone feeling? Yesterday we had a day on the water I was siting in the bank and suddenly got very sweaty and felt very sick it went away after 2/3mins but worried it isn't normal?


----------



## krissie328

I agree mrslux. It's your choice when you tell them. 

Bittersweet- was is hot? I've had that happen when I've been out in the sun too long. I'm finding the further I get the less I can tolerate the heat. 

Afm, I just have this feeling of uhwellness. I'm not nearly as tires but just not feeling well. I'm also struggling with headaches. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Krissie no it was quite wet yesterday so maybe around 12c?


----------



## xkirstyx

lol I just seen your pics on fab and was wondering how the hell you were on that water without feeling sick!!! I wouldn't worry about it. I've had a couple of sickly funny turns like that. Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Hahaha the boat was fine it was on land I was like oh no no no


----------



## xkirstyx

Lol!


----------



## Buddysmum89

Had my first midwife appointment on 19th July! Went great until they did my bmi and it was hurrendous :/ automatically offered a glucose tolerance test at at 28 weeks! Really gutted about it as I hate needles at the best of times :( booking in bloods I had two nurses either side of me holding me down while they took my blood! I hate being that afraid of needles I get sweaty and panicky!!..so spending 2 hours in a hospital is really gonna do wonders for my ever rising anxiety (Not!!!)

Had my first scan date through for 9th August! Quite excited about that! :D

Appetite has taken leave! Still don't feel like eating :( finding something I want to eat without feeling physically sick at the thought is really hard :/ I know I need to eat but I just can't do it :( food aversions to mince and pizza :( liked both before pregnancy and now both just make me feel nauseous at the sight and smell :(

My right hip is so sore today :(


----------



## MrsLux

Buddysmum89 said:


> Had my first midwife appointment on 19th July! Went great until they did my bmi and it was hurrendous :/ automatically offered a glucose tolerance test at at 28 weeks! Really gutted about it as I hate needles at the best of times :( booking in bloods I had two nurses either side of me holding me down while they took my blood! I hate being that afraid of needles I get sweaty and panicky!!..so spending 2 hours in a hospital is really gonna do wonders for my ever rising anxiety (Not!!!)
> 
> Had my first scan date through for 9th August! Quite excited about that! :D
> 
> Appetite has taken leave! Still don't feel like eating :( finding something I want to eat without feeling physically sick at the thought is really hard :/ I know I need to eat but I just can't do it :( food aversions to mince and pizza :( liked both before pregnancy and now both just make me feel nauseous at the sight and smell :(
> 
> My right hip is so sore today :(

Two things..... 
. You are well within your rights to refuse a GTT

. Pinning someone down with a needle phobia is utterly ridiculous and not the way to help. I'm a nurse and have dealt with many patients with varying levels of needle phobia and this is certainly not the way forward! 
Sorry to he hear you had a bad time &#128577;


----------



## Stormynights

They gave me a glucose test at 10 weeks >.< I have another in late 2nd or 3rd tri too. I'm not sure if it's because of my weight, or standard practice here now... Last pregnancy I didn't have to do one so early (same place)


----------



## akinsmom2

So excited for tuesday for my scan. Anyone have any guesses what the gender of there baby will be?


----------



## Zephram

I hope everyone is doing okay!

I had a scan today. It's the first time in 3 pregnancies I've had a scan before 12 weeks, baby was so itty bitty on the screen! My lovely midwife invented a reason for me to have an early scan as I mentioned last week that I was feeling anxious due to having several people close to me experience losses recently and feeling like it was my turn. So I went for a dating scan today and baby was measuring absolutely spot on - I'm 10+1 today and baby measured exactly that. So stoked!

Felt quite emotional to hear the heartbeat and see it wiggling about. It appears to have the correct number of limbs so that's good! :lol:

OH and I both feel that it's another boy after seeing the scan - bring on 20 weeks so we can find out the sex! 3 boys will be full on!

Only two more weeks until 12 weeks scan - can't wait. :)

Good luck to everyone else having a scan soon!


----------



## lian_83

I'm be 10 weeks today. Felt some light cramping and severe dizziness. Last time I was in the GP, my Bp was so low, she wanted me to seek specialist treatment. I said, I'll just drink some gatorade and eat chips. I have also been coughing the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Gemini19156

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend!

Have my first scan at lunchtime today and am so excited and nervous! I've had plenty of symptoms but still wouldn't say that I 'feel pregnant' so I've gotten very caught up in my head thinking that the scan won't show anything :/ Fx'd that I'm wrong and everything looks good!

I'm also quite nervous as to what they're going to say about my weight...I was definitely a bit overweight when I got pregnant and (even though I've been trying to eat really well since) the lack of activity from being so tired all the time definitely has me feeling chubbier...

Also been struggling with some depression the last week or so...I'm happy to be pregnant, but feeling very overwhelmed by all of the change. Which then makes me feel guilty about not being more grateful to be pregnant. Vicious cycle. Anyone else out there having mixed feelings?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck today Gemini.

I'm feeling pretty good today so I'm gonna try to clean up my house. My dad is coming Friday so gotta get motivated. :D


----------



## krissie328

Is anyone dealing with numbness? My hands have been going numb for about 2 weeks multiple times a day and especially at night. My feet do occasionally, maybe 2-3 times.


----------



## Bittersweet

How's was scan Gemini? Krissie not me that odd though? 
Scan tomorrow. Pooping myself


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck with the scans ladies!

@Nordic.....just popping by to see how you are, hope all ok x


----------



## krissie328

Bitttersweet- it's definatley odd. I have an appt on August 2nd so I'll ask them. If they think it's not pregnancy related I'll go into my chiropractor and get adjusted and see if that helps.


----------



## Gemini19156

Krissie - I would ask your doctor about the numbness, could have to do with low blood pressure.

Here's some pics from our scan <3 Little babe is measuring a little behind schedule but has a good strong heartbeat and was moving around quite a bit! Can't believe our little person is really in there...

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/lriggs1/unnamed-2_zpsoordjq2t.jpg

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/lriggs1/unnamed_zpsqvvmyale.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Aww photobucket isn't working. :(

That's great the baby is moving around and healthy. It's so amazing to see them. 

I have an appointment on Wed and I'm really hoping to get an ultrasound to confirm all is good so I can tell my dad when he comes Friday. My official 12 week scan is a week from Wed.

I picked out some paint chips today. My mom was so not impressed with my color choices. :haha: I won't buy paint until after our 20 week ultrasound. But it's nice to think about it.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww glad scan went well
It's my big 12 week today I feel sick with anxiety and excitement


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck hunny!!!! Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks I've just thrown up and keep googling missed miscarriage I havnt been physically sick since really early on. I feel fine now though


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been stressing loads about all my sickness and stretching pains stopping. Nausea is back a little bit this morning


----------



## lian_83

Xkirsty, I am also super nauseous, after having a 2 week break from the dizzy spells. 10w1d, ages away from my 12 week scan.


----------



## Feronia

My 12 week NT scan is on Thursday and I'm excited (but also nervous). I wish they told us the NT measurements! Under 2mm is normal, I just want to know, lol.

Thinking about planning an unassisted birth. My 2nd midwife appointment was way more medicalized than my past 2 midwifery experiences in BC, and it was frustrating having to decline all this uneccesary stuff I don't need...


----------



## Bittersweet

Scan went well due date is 3rd Feb as I predicted! Bab was rolling about and waving was great!


----------



## krissie328

I've been feeling better and really enjoying it. I can't remember when I started feeling better with DS but I know it was right around the end of first tri. 

Good luck to the ladies with nt scans this week. Mine in next week. I wish I had someone to go with me. This is seriously the most stressful scan for me.


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> Scan went well due date is 3rd Feb as I predicted! Bab was rolling about and waving was great!

Yay that's fab!!! X


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Scan went well due date is 3rd Feb as I predicted! Bab was rolling about and waving was great!

Great news!


----------



## akinsmom2

Ultrasound today at 2 .. cant wait


----------



## Gemini19156

Glad everyone's scans are going well!!

GL, akinsmom2!


----------



## akinsmom2

Gemini19156 said:


> Glad everyone's scans are going well!!
> 
> GL, akinsmom2!

Thank you gemini


----------



## xkirstyx

So exciting hearing about everyone's scan. Gutted mine is 3 weeks away!!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Good luck with the scans ladies!
> 
> @Nordic.....just popping by to see how you are, hope all ok x

:hugs: hey How are you xxxxx missing you loads :hugs: . I'm Ok . I'm now at my sisters in Renfrewshire . Hubby has gone back over to Bring our household stuff. I'm In bed just now as I have been sore today . Since my big bleed I've had on/off what I can only describe as brown slimy gunk so hopefully my SCH will have healed or shrunk by my next scan . Trying to hurry up swapping my medical care from NI .:hugs: xxxx


----------



## akinsmom2

Baby looks great.
 



Attached Files:







20170725_145625.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## krissie328

akinsmom2 said:


> Baby looks great.

Beautiful! Congrats on a good scan. 

Is it too soon for cravings? I cannot get enough fish. I don't care all that much for fish.


----------



## akinsmom2

No its not to early i cant get enough of salad it make me want to cry if i cant have it


----------



## xkirstyx

I'll not moan about my nausea going away again. Sooooo ill today!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh hope you feel better soon! 
Glad scan went well akin!
I have an awful awful headache today


----------



## akinsmom2

Forgot to add my due date is in march dr changed it. But the march thread isnt as entertaining they havent updated the list i know a few people after i asked to join in they dnt update it and not as social .id love to stay with u all since according to my period my due date should be feb but its obvious to me now that i must have ovulated late .


----------



## lian_83

Can you add me at Feb 19? I wish I won't reach my dd, hopefully valentines will be good. I hated the last few days of pregnancy.


----------



## Feronia

12 weeks today and I have my NT scan. For those of you who have done it, how long did it take? I've never done it before.


----------



## krissie328

Feronia said:


> 12 weeks today and I have my NT scan. For those of you who have done it, how long did it take? I've never done it before.

I cannot remember with my son. Mine next week is schedule for half an hour followed by an appointment with my doctor.


----------



## xkirstyx

I can't remember. My appointment is to take an hour and a half because I have my midwife appointment after it


----------



## Bittersweet

Mine was same as Kirsty's Hun as had to go get bloods etx


----------



## krissie328

I had a private scan today at 11+1. Baby had a great heartbeat of 178. However, it's no wonder I cannot find him with the Doppler he's really buried in there. I'm hoping my NT scan next week gets some better pictures.
 



Attached Files:







20170727_161719-657x749.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Feronia

NT scan went well! Baby is measuring on track, my placenta is posterior (yay), and the NT measurements are good. The kids loved seeing baby bounce around on the screen. :) Relaxing now!
 



Attached Files:







us no name post.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gemini19156

Feronia - what a great scan picture!!! I can't wait until our next scan on Aug 21st, when the baby will look more baby-like and less like a blob!


----------



## Bittersweet

I hope wow Feriona is your scan is so clear


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feronia that's a lovely scan picture xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Feronia that scan pic is amazing!!! 
Gemini aw I can't wait for my next scan to see baby actually looking like a baby!!!


----------



## akinsmom2

Ladies im kinda worried evem though i was just at dr tuesday and had a scan that everything was okay. Last night i went to bathroom and when i wiped i had brown discharge with in a couple hours it turned red but no cramping or anything. Now this morning theres nothing there i do not know what to think. It freaks me out with having previous miscarriages before and of course its the weekend and cant call my dr.


----------



## nordicpixie83

akinsmom2 said:


> Ladies im kinda worried evem though i was just at dr tuesday and had a scan that everything was okay. Last night i went to bathroom and when i wiped i had brown discharge with in a couple hours it turned red but no cramping or anything. Now this morning theres nothing there i do not know what to think. It freaks me out with having previous miscarriages before and of course its the weekend and cant call my dr.

Go to the emergency dept. You're best to get checked out . Hope all is Ok :hugs:


----------



## akinsmom2

It has stopped im resting today! I dont want to go tonekerfency room because there kinda rude and dont do anything anyways besides keep ya forever.


----------



## xkirstyx

Did the find any bleeds on the scan? There was blood behind my baby and I would loose small amounts of red blood and would clear up very quickly x


----------



## v2007

X


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Akins, I hope everything is OK. Not cramping and the fact that it has stopped is a good sign. If it happens again I would go get checked for your peace of mind. 

Feronia, beautiful scan pic! 

Sorry I haven't been on lately, I've finally got some energy back so I've been trying to get my house back in order. Doing the minimum amount of cleaning for the past 3 months has made it to where I have so much to do to get everything back in order now that I actually feel like doing anything lol I ordered a Doppler last week and it arrived yesterday so dh and I finally got to hear baby's Hb &#10084;&#10084; it took about 5 minutes to find it but when we did it was amazing and I have already listened again today lol our little pebbles Hb is ranging from 170-178 bpm I love it and the kids got to hear it too. They were all excited too. 
I hope everyone is doing well and hopefully starting to get some energy back too. 

Oh and can anyone feel the baby move yet? I can feel the baby rolling around but only feel light kicks once in a while the last week and a half.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi v2007, welcome and congratulations on your little surprise


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Akins, I hope everything is OK. Not cramping and the fact that it has stopped is a good sign. If it happens again I would go get checked for your peace of mind.
> 
> Feronia, beautiful scan pic!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on lately, I've finally got some energy back so I've been trying to get my house back in order. Doing the minimum amount of cleaning for the past 3 months has made it to where I have so much to do to get everything back in order now that I actually feel like doing anything lol I ordered a Doppler last week and it arrived yesterday so dh and I finally got to hear baby's Hb &#10084;&#10084; it took about 5 minutes to find it but when we did it was amazing and I have already listened again today lol our little pebbles Hb is ranging from 170-178 bpm I love it and the kids got to hear it too. They were all excited too.
> I hope everyone is doing well and hopefully starting to get some energy back too.
> 
> Oh and can anyone feel the baby move yet? I can feel the baby rolling around but only feel light kicks once in a while the last week and a half.

I can't wait to feel those first flutters. I was just before 12 weeks with my last baby , getting really impressive ninja moves by week 20 !!! :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Nordic, I felt a little kick today while pushing down (not too hard) on the Doppler so dd and her friend could hear the Hb. Dd was holding the Doppler handle with me and the baby kicked enough to move the Doppler handle up a bit. She said OMG mom was that the baby?! I laughed and said yes. She was excited but freaked out a little lol (she's 15) that was the first time I knew for sure that was the baby actually kicking and not guessing if it was gas haha 

You don't have too much longer to wait for those first flutters &#10084; it's an amazing feeling isn't it


----------



## Feronia

Welcome! 

I've been feeling baby move for about a week now, usually when I'm resting at night. But my placenta is posterior this time so that's probably why!


----------



## xkirstyx

I felt baby last time at 11 weeks. I can't wait to feel movement. Hopefully not much longer! I think I just feel gas bubbles just now lol


----------



## Bittersweet

I don't feel anything I had like a tickle inside my tummy yesterday but that's all :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi Everyone! Sorry I was MIA last week as we were at the lake and the cell reception is poor, plus I needed to just unplug and unwind with the family. I just got caught up on all the reading!

The heat was intense and there was no rain at all, we were also under a fire ban so the evenings of relaxing around the fire didn't happen, but that also meant early nights which was nice for me.

Welcome to all the new mommas! I will update the list asap. 

I am telling work this week, I am terrified as I have only been back for 6 months.

I got the call when I was away that my 20 week scan will be Sept 14, we can't wait to find out the gender!

Krissie - I hope the headaches have eased up for you a bit, my migraines got awful, but I hope they ease up going forward.

Great scans, its exciting now all the scans that are happening! 

I have felt baby move off and on for about 2 weeks, I thought it was odd because I had an anterior placenta last time and didn't feel the baby move this early, this time it is posterior and baby surprised me with some rolling around!


----------



## Gemini19156

Happy Monday, everyone! Hope you're all doing well.

I felt really crappy all weekend - migraine on Friday afternoon, and then just nauseous and headachey on and off for two days after. I've gotten migraines for as long as I can remember, but they had dropped off in frequency the last few years. Hoping they don't get too bad during the rest of this pregnancy.

I have a question for all of you! Especially any other first time moms in here. What resources are you using to prepare for labor and childbirth? Books, podcasts, documentaries? Planning to take any classes?

I've been listening to The Birthing Hour podcast (highly recommend! just real women sharing their birthing stories, and all different types, from hospital births to home births), and reading Hypnobirthing: The Mongan Method, and DF and I are trying to decide if/what classes we might want to invest in. But I'm dying to know what others are doing!


----------



## krissie328

I had a migraine last night. They've gone down in frequency so hopefully not too many more. 

I'm not doing anything to prepare. With DS I took a birthing class through the hospital that was great. But I feel like I know what yo expect and just plan to go into with am open mind. If I get some time I'd like to look up some hypnobirthing techniques.


----------



## akinsmom2

Ive never took any kind of classes. I checked into sibling class for my daughter she will be two aug 14th but i think they recommend them to be 3 years old. Id love to do a natural water birth but with my first to pregnancy i had to be induced by body doesnt like to dilate padt 3 on its own


----------



## 3chords

I only took a class about newborn care since we knew I was having a planned c-section. I was never going to be allowed to be in labour, would have an emergency c-section if it came to that so I didn't think I needed any classes. Oh we took a breastfeeding class as well...it was interesting but not super useful before you actually have a baby and can practice that way.

Did any of you do NIPT testing? We went with Panorama and I am just dying to have my results back. They have told me it would be this week, by Thursday. We will know the sex then but more importantly I want to see the genetic screen since I am an old fart (37). I don't feel THAT old but in the land of fertility clinics they sometimes make you feel like you may as well be dead!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I plan on taking a hypnobirthing class this time around, I didn't take any classes with my son because my DH's hockey season is so busy and we live over an hour away from a city with classes. 
I had a water birth with DS, I loved it! I am hoping to do the same this time around. My labour slowed down when I got in the water, but the difference in pain for the contractions was worth it!


----------



## MrsLux

Will do pregnancy yoga with a hypnobirthing instructor like I did with my first. Found the breathing exercises really helped me to have a calm controlled labour despite being induced.


----------



## 3chords

If I was ever to have a vaginal birth, water always sounded awesome.

We got our Panorama results back - low risk for all and officially Team :pink:.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats 3chords, it's so amazing they can tell this early!


----------



## 3chords

Hopeful.89 said:


> Congrats 3chords, it's so amazing they can tell this early!

Thanks! The Panorama blood test can be done as early as 9 weeks. :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww congratulations on your girl bump!!!


----------



## akinsmom2

Ladies i just glanced at my last ultrasound and noticed something that was like below the baby cause u can see where dr was measuring baby where he began and stopped what do u think it is
 



Attached Files:







20170725_172421.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bittersweet

AkIn maybe part of the babies spine? 

3chord congratulations! Is that a text only available in US? In Scotland we don't get offered this


----------



## 3chords

akinsmom - do you mean the darker spot?

Bittersweet - I am in Canada. We have many tests that are available anytime from 9-10 weeks, pretty much as in the US. Panorama, Harmony, materniT21, etc. They are a bit pricey, I paid $800 but I am older and with a history of losses so rather than stressing about ultrasounds and screenings this basically prevents you from worrying about things like Down Syndrome, etc. But also tells you the sex as a bonus!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh that's really interesting 3chords. 

Here we get a blood test and scan for any and dating at 12wekes and then scan at 20 weeks to look at all the vital organs etc and if you're lucky and live in an area like I do you can be told the gender as well :). Long wait!


----------



## akinsmom2

Is this better idea of what i was meaning sorry kept telling me image was too large
 



Attached Files:







20170801_151051.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

That looks like the yolk sac. Update on me. Still an empty sac and still measuring about 2 weeks behind. Started spotting last night. Decided to have a d&c - hoping to get on the schedule tomorrow.


----------



## akinsmom2

Sorry to hear that daisy!!! Keep us updated how u are doing !


----------



## nordicpixie83

akinsmom2 said:


> Is this better idea of what i was meaning sorry kept telling me image was too large

It looks like yolk sac. :thumbup:

Daisy so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

akinsmom2 said:


> Is this better idea of what i was meaning sorry kept telling me image was too large

Just echoing the other ladies in that it looks like a yolk sac. 

Daisy- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Afm, 12 week scan tomorrow morning! I'm actually really excited for it. I'm still trying to decide if I want to get the bloodwork. It caused a lot of stress with my son since he came back high for an open neural tube and then wouldn't cooperate at the ultrasounds.


----------



## Feronia

So sorry to hear, DaisyQ. :( I hope it goes smoothly for you.

akinsmom2, I would also guess yolk sac, but it's so hard to tell on ultrasounds sometimes, haha.

Wow, I'm surprised people are treating 37 like advanced maternal age. Here in Canada 40+ is considered "AMA" but still not high risk, and anything below 40 is treated the same. 

I also have my anatomy scan scheduled for Sep 14th! I just also got my schedule for 3rd year midwifery school and thankfully have September and December off, the other two months I do L&D and NICU placements. But this means I'm doing placements all the way through January, February, and March. *gulp* Don't ask me how that is going to be possible, but it will have to be possible lol!


----------



## Feronia

krissie328, which blood test are you offered? They just changed it to eFTS here, which means I'll get my results back this week but they do not check for open neural tube defects like spina bifida, only for trisomy 21, 18, and 13. It is assumed people will have that thoroughly checked on their anatomy scans.


----------



## krissie328

Feronia said:


> krissie328, which blood test are you offered? They just changed it to eFTS here, which means I'll get my results back this week but they do not check for open neural tube defects like spina bifida, only for trisomy 21, 18, and 13. It is assumed people will have that thoroughly checked on their anatomy scans.

I'm not sure. I'm going to be asking at my appointment tomorrow. If it's changed since my son I'm more open into getting them. My husband wants me to so I probably will.


----------



## 3chords

Feronia - I'm in Canada and I've been with the fertility clinic for 4 years. They definitely treat us infertiles as advanced age after 35...sometimes it feels like we may as well be one foot in the grave!

akinsmom - I also think it's the yolk sac. You can tell the wand was moving when the photo was taken so it doesn't look empty inside but if she snapped the pic a second later you'd see it look like the classical shape.


----------



## akinsmom2

Omg i feel like idiot that didnt even cross my.mind lol.
You guys have any cravings? Mine is fruits and salad and chicken and newest one ice cream my husband ate the rest of my ice cream last night so i sent him to gas station little bit ago for dip n dots and choco taco


----------



## krissie328

I'm craving canned pears like crazy. I'm also enjoying bbq chips. I usually don't like them so that's different. 

I've been craving spaghetti, but I think it's cause I can't have it while pregnant more the an actual craving.

I'm finding the food adversions bad. I can barely tolerate any meat and eggs make me nearly vomit just thinking about them.


----------



## akinsmom2

I couldnt tolerate meat with my daughter or the smell of it. And i worked at taco bell WHEN i was pregnant with her


----------



## MrsLux

Feronia, 
How on earth are you going to manage that girl? Are you still on track for your partner to bf? Any chance of getting ahead on some hours in your months off? 
My boss told me a couple of weeks ago that she is fine with my using up some leave and going off before Christmas! All being well I'm Def taking her up on that offer!!


----------



## MrsLux

NT scan tomorrow, excited! Will be good to finally come clean, especially at work as I've noticed a few lingering glances at my tummy!!!! 
Took little one for his 12month jabs yesterday, found it very emotional, more so than normal but i guess 4 jabs doesn't help, poor lad!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah actually akin now it's closer up thinki it's yolk sac Hun. 
Feriona that's mental!!!!!! 

I have 8 days annual leave. The way our public hol work etc I'm hoping my lady working day is 29th Dec. Mostly because I will come off at 37 weeks. We go back on the 3rd Jan. So f I take 3 days that week and 5 the next there is my 8:) if I'm lucky might get 29th off as well as a flexi day and take 2 days annual leave meaning I actually come off Xmas eve. Though means taking 2 days from next years leave :(


----------



## Feronia

3chords said:


> Feronia - I'm in Canada and I've been with the fertility clinic for 4 years. They definitely treat us infertiles as advanced age after 35...sometimes it feels like we may as well be one foot in the grave!

Oh wow, I've had clients come from fertility clinics and they aren't treated any more different in midwifery care. Maybe fertility clinics treat you differently, but that's not based in any evidence!



MrsLux said:


> Feronia,
> How on earth are you going to manage that girl? Are you still on track for your partner to bf? Any chance of getting ahead on some hours in your months off?
> My boss told me a couple of weeks ago that she is fine with my using up some leave and going off before Christmas! All being well I'm Def taking her up on that offer!!

I don't know how I'm going to manage it, lol. My wife is still inducing lactation (fingers crossed it works) and she's going to start pumping in late December. I'm due Feb 8, and the year is over at the end of March, so I'll at least only need to get through a month and a half left of placement (hopefully with *some* time off during that). I get all of December off at least, but then I'll be back in placement January. I'm hoping that for my OB placement then I can just sit on my ass and let residents do everything, but I know planning to just be lazy isn't the best contingency plan. :haha:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Feronia - That will be very busy, but you have to do what you have to do! I hope you can get a good plan in place and that it all works out smoothly.

Cravings for me... fruit and veggies and poutine, I could eat poutine everyday!

I am hoping to work right up until my due date, however my commute to work is over 3 hours a day (1.5 each way), my hips are already very sore so I am thinking I will be off middle of January.


----------



## 3chords

Feronia said:


> Oh wow, I've had clients come from fertility clinics and they aren't treated any more different in midwifery care. Maybe fertility clinics treat you differently, but that's not based in any evidence!

Well fertility really does drop once you get to 35. I saw a really significant drop between 34 and 37 firsthand. Not critical, but enough to notice. I am not a midwife candidate, I had to have a c-section even with my first because of uterine rupture issues (I've had multiple uterine surgeries, very complex ones). But the OBs do treat you as AMA at 37. In fact when I got my Panorama test done a few weeks ago, the doctor had actually checked of AMA as the reason ordering the test on the requisition itself. With my first, I was 35 and was referred to genetic counselling in regards to the IPS testing before we had even done it as my OB said it was routinely offered to all AMAs (>35) so I always assumed everyone treated us this way.

It's ok...I don't feel like a dinosaur...most days.


----------



## Bittersweet

Is anyone looking at pregnancy old wives tales to tell the gender for fun? 
My cravings have been a mix of gravy :blue: and sweet items (Ferrari rocher chocolate hmmm) :pink:
I'm showing already :pink: 
Lack of proper morning sickness :blue:?
People say my scan looks :blue: 

4 weeks til we find out :)


----------



## 3chords

Bittersweet said:


> Is anyone looking at pregnancy old wives tales to tell the gender for fun?

With my son every single one of those (plus heartbeat rate, beta HCG number old wives tales) said girl. I had a boy. This time the pregnancy is basically the same but with worse nausea and more exhaustion and it's a girl. So I don't believe in them lol.


----------



## Bittersweet

3 chords I think they are rubbish cause my pregnancy isn't leaning towards a gender. I like to play though keeps me focussed


----------



## krissie328

I haven't looked much into old wives tales. I did the sneak peek test and it said boy. I'm thinking boy based on my ultrasound pictures today. I've had no morning sickness at all either. Just a little nausea here and there. 

My little bean does not like to cooperate for ultrasounds. Hopefully I'll get a good picture next time.


----------



## Feronia

3chords said:


> Well fertility really does drop once you get to 35. I saw a really significant drop between 34 and 37 firsthand. Not critical, but enough to notice. I am not a midwife candidate, I had to have a c-section even with my first because of uterine rupture issues (I've had multiple uterine surgeries, very complex ones). But the OBs do treat you as AMA at 37. In fact when I got my Panorama test done a few weeks ago, the doctor had actually checked of AMA as the reason ordering the test on the requisition itself. With my first, I was 35 and was referred to genetic counselling in regards to the IPS testing before we had even done it as my OB said it was routinely offered to all AMAs (>35) so I always assumed everyone treated us this way.

Interesting, more recent evidence suggests that only >40 is considered AMA, but in the last 35+ was. It's because the risk of stillbirth at 39-40 weeks for all ages is 1/1000, but the risk of stillbirth at 39-40 weeks for age &#8805; 40 doubles to 2/1000. It doesn't determine how people are treated in pregnancy until the end, where induction is recommended usually at 39 weeks (even in the absence of risk factors). I've had several people over age 40 in midwifery care, but yeah, you don't sound like you should be in midwifery care anyway with your history! There isn't a specific practice protocol, though, regarding AMA so each OB is probably different, but the midwifery clinical practice guideline does refer to being 40+.

IPS was always offered to everyone regardless of age or risk, but yeah, NIPT like the Panorama right now is offered for free here if you're 35+. Now they are switching to eFTS (which I took last week so I'm hoping to get my results back this week)! 



krissie328 said:


> I haven't looked much into old wives tales. I did the sneak peek test and it said boy. I'm thinking boy based on my ultrasound pictures today. I've had no morning sickness at all either. Just a little nausea here and there.

I heard that there were law suits involved in the sneak peek test? I also heard that XY results were more common because any contamination at all from XY people will skew the result. At least when you read amazon results there are a ton of people who were told their baby was a boy from sneak peek only to find out at their anatomy scan they were having a girl!


----------



## krissie328

Feronia said:


> I heard that there were law suits involved in the sneak peek test? I also heard that XY results were more common because any contamination at all from XY people will skew the result. At least when you read amazon results there are a ton of people who were told their baby was a boy from sneak peek only to find out at their anatomy scan they were having a girl!

Yea, I read that after I bought it. I'm a little annoyed with myself for being so impulsive. So now I'm just waiting for my anatomy scan.


----------



## krissie328

Here is my 12 week scan. <3
 



Attached Files:







20170802_133249-665x629.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bittersweet

Everyone else is so clear :(. Mine isn't because I had an overly full nodded she told me to empty it but not all the way impossible!!!! So didn't get such a clear picture :(


----------



## akinsmom2

Great scan krissie!

Im off to dr tomorrow morning! Even though i was there Last tuesday ive have to little spout since my appointment that lasted an hr or less with brownish reddish blood when going to bathroom, so to put my mind at ease going to get everything checked out to see what's going on. Instead of waiting til aug 15th til my 11 week scan. I feel fine no cramping or anything when it has happened both times.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- out of 3 ultrasounds that was the only good picture. This baby is definatley not as cooperative as my son. 

Akins- seems like a good idea to get checked. Fx it's nothing serious.


----------



## Feronia

Cute scan, krissie!


----------



## lian_83

Amazing scan Krissie. I would say :pink: So jealous. Mine is next monday. Still anxious if everythings ok. In my last miscarriage, I had bleeding at the end of week11.


----------



## Zephram

I'm 34 and no one has told me I'm almost of 'advanced maternal age'. ;) Not sure they worry about it too much in NZ.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey girls , hope you're all ok ? 

Lovely scan Krissie, Akins I hope all is Ok , let us know! Feronia that's some work load at the latter stages. I'm going back to uni to do my midwifery again . I started in 2004 , only got four months into first year and had a bad car accident , broke my back amd a few other injuries. So I'll most likely apply for 2019 , I need to do a refresher year next year ! Get used to studying again :haha: 

My situation is still the same . We're back in Scotland now , just waiting on midwives contacting me . Since my big bleed every day I've gone through 3-5 panty liners (just the light ones) of lots of brown gunky stuff . Still have horrendous morning/afternoon/evening/middleofthenight sickness!!! . No particular cravings ! Although really enjoy green smoothies !! Have had crappy junk food cravings but that's more the sicky part of me that wants it. :haha:


----------



## Feronia

nordicpixie83, how awful about your car accident! I hope you can get back into it. Maybe you wouldn't have to reapply? I know people here who took many, many years off and then just got back in without reapplying. I'm supposed to graduate in 2019 but I might take fourth year off (due to start when this baby will be not yet 3 months old) and then graduate in 2020. 

I hope your SCH reabsorbs soon! It's so scary. This is my second pregnancy with a SCH and thankfully the bleeding has stopped. Oh yeah, my cravings are for junk food. I'm vegan, but I've been just wanting to eat stuff like vegan cookies, ice cream, cupcakes, lasagna, French toast, donuts, lol... hopefully I can start to eat healthy again in the 2nd trimester (which is now, ahhhh)!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feronia said:


> nordicpixie83, how awful about your car accident! I hope you can get back into it. Maybe you wouldn't have to reapply? I know people here who took many, many years off and then just got back in without reapplying. I'm supposed to graduate in 2019 but I might take fourth year off (due to start when this baby will be not yet 3 months old) and then graduate in 2020.
> 
> I hope your SCH reabsorbs soon! It's so scary. This is my second pregnancy with a SCH and thankfully the bleeding has stopped. Oh yeah, my cravings are for junk food. I'm vegan, but I've been just wanting to eat stuff like vegan cookies, ice cream, cupcakes, lasagna, French toast, donuts, lol... hopefully I can start to eat healthy again in the 2nd trimester (which is now, ahhhh)!!

I'm really concerned about weight gain . My previous pregnancies I always started with a healthy weight and especially my last pregnancy I only gained 17lb (baby was 8lb5 and had too much water) so I actually lost body weight . I was very healthy and fit . I gained weight from illness recently and with being on rest whilst this SCH still drains I'm sure I'm piling weight on . I do try to have a few walks around the house and do light chores , short walks outdoors , but I feel like a big fat wobbly hippo already ( suffered severe body dysmorphia and eating issues most of my life) :cry:


----------



## 3chords

krissie - very nice pic. My guess is girl. :)

I also have a very small SCH (1x1.05 cm) but have not had any bleeding whatsoever from it. At this point my RE has said he thinks it is insignificant and will get reabsorbed but to stay on pelvic rest until next ultrasound where it will hopefully be gone.


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordicpixie I hope that your bleeding subsides. I've been really exhausted so I know I've gained wigh. However yoga starts again tonight and from Monday when I go back to work going to walk at least 30 mins every day so hopefully that will help. At last weigh in at 12 weeks I had gained 2lbs.


----------



## akinsmom2

Update went to dr baby is doin fine ! Saw the baby moving around in there and all!
 



Attached Files:







20170803_120936.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feronia

Glad everything is okay, akins!

Nordic, hopefully your bleeding and spotting stops soon. This and last pregnancy I found cramp bark really helpful to stop the cramping and took it whenever I was spotting, bleeding, or cramping badly. It's safe for pregnancy! I was worried about exercise as well because I was super active the last two times. Not this time, especially with the SCH. I plan to start doing prenatal yoga and swimming once my SCH is completely gone!


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear that Akins. 

I've been so exhausted and combined with the heat I've not done much exercise. I go back to work Monday so hopefully that helps. I've only gained 2 lbs so really not bad for as lazy and awful as I've felt.

My last pregnancy I gained about 30 lbs, with most of it in the last 6 weeks. I'd really like to avoid that this time.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Beautiful scan Akins!

Krissie - I definitely get the exhaustion, I am hoping soon I get the 2nd Trimester energy surge!

Thanks to whoever recommended Jane the virgin on netflix in an earlier post, I am addicted! Even my husband is into it!

Officially in the 2nd Trimester this week!


----------



## MrsLux

Scan today, all well and edd stayed the same. 
Amazing that we still can't feel them when you see how much they wriggle around in there!
 



Attached Files:







_20170803_201124.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bittersweet

Great scan!
Is 14 weeks 2nd tri? I get confused. The start or the end of 14 weeks?


----------



## krissie328

Lovely scan!

My app has week 13 as second tri. But I know for sure 14+0 is second tri. 

Personally, I always feel after the nt scan that I'm 2nd tri. For some reason the anxiety of first tri no longer applies.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Beautiful scan Akins!
> 
> Krissie - I definitely get the exhaustion, I am hoping soon I get the 2nd Trimester energy surge!
> 
> Thanks to whoever recommended Jane the virgin on netflix in an earlier post, I am addicted! Even my husband is into it!
> 
> Officially in the 2nd Trimester this week!

That was me ! I love it , had a break for a week or so and back to watching it again :cloud9:

Feronia same here. I have horses and was riding up until I found out I was expecting again. I've since sold one and just have my youngster . He'll be ready to get backed next summer , perfect timing !! So i have him to look after and that will keep me active over the winter when he's inside again. I can't wait for this SCH to clear . I'm desperate to go swimming and do some hill walking xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bittersweet said:


> Great scan!
> Is 14 weeks 2nd tri? I get confused. The start or the end of 14 weeks?

My app also says the start of 13 weeks, but I always go by the start of 14 weeks. With my date change I am 14 weeks exactly today! 

I agree, after the Nuchal and I see that little babe on the screen I always feel more like 2nd Trimester too!


----------



## Feronia

Some resources say 13 weeks, some say 14 weeks. I like going by 13+3 personally since 40/3 is around 13+3. :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah all my apps say 13 weeks but some website says 14. Il count from tomorrow lol


----------



## xkirstyx

I've always done 2nd tri at 13weeks


----------



## Bittersweet

That's good then :) pretty much 2nd tri. Found out today as well one of ohs friends is due 4th Feb so that's nice :) their 2nd


----------



## nordicpixie83

I braved the scales this morning . After almost 5 weeks of resting I've gained 4lb :dohh: I'd not even gained this much at 20wks last pregnancy. Definitely feeling upset over this as I was already 25lb overweight from illness/injury these last 18 months. So took my first walk today . Just 25 min at a good pace . Can't wait for next scan to get the all clear for swimming , more intense walking etc.


----------



## Hopeful.89

nordic - I hope you get the all clear soon! This week is the first week I have felt the energy to even think about exercising, I have already gained over 15lbs in the first trimester, however I think part of that was my thyroid issues as my weight seems to be levelling out now.


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- fx you get the clear to exercise more soon! 

I noticed I can feel my uterus now. It's so crazy how fast this pregnancy is progressing for me. I'm sure it's only going to get crazier now that I am going back to work. 

My doctor said I'd likely be induced 10 days early. By my lmp date that will be Feb 2nd. I'm so excited to have that date to look forward to.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> nordic - I hope you get the all clear soon! This week is the first week I have felt the energy to even think about exercising, I have already gained over 15lbs in the first trimester, however I think part of that was my thyroid issues as my weight seems to be levelling out now.

Thank you! I'm pleased you're feeling better. It must be tough having thyroid issues ? I have fibromyalgia so I gain weight easily and struggle to lose it :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Nordic - I have heard awful things about fibromyalgia especially while pregnant! 

Luckily my thyroid issues are pretty mild compared to what they could be, but weight gain and hair loss are my worst conditions! If only it were weight loss and hair gain...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Feb 2nd is super exciting Krissie! I have also noticed the past few days that my uterus is very hard and pronounced now! 


Telling my bosses today about the pregnancy, wish me luck!! I am terrified!


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> Feb 2nd is super exciting Krissie! I have also noticed the past few days that my uterus is very hard and pronounced now!
> 
> 
> Telling my bosses today about the pregnancy, wish me luck!! I am terrified!

Oh exciting! I plan to tell my boss on Monday. All hope you had a good summer.. I'm gonna be gone for two months mid year. I'm only one of two in my position and the other gal is new. So hopefully I can get the bulk of my load done before i have to leave.


----------



## Stormynights

Love seeing everyone's scan pictures! Beautiful babies. :cloud9: 

Sorry I've been absent, we went on our last vacation for the year... South Texas. And it was HOT HOT HOT! But a blast. :) 

Although we went to the ocean and DD and I both got stung by a jellyfish! :(

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## krissie328

That sounds like a nice vacation Stormy. 

We went for a drive in the mountains today and found a new campground. We're hoping to go camping in the best few weeks. We haven't been all year so it would be nice to get away. We've had a case of west Nile so I'm a little nervous but I figure long pants and shirts will be okay. Its not near water so that's a plus.


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone been having loads of cramps about 10/11 weeks?


----------



## krissie328

xkirstyx said:


> Anyone been having loads of cramps about 10/11 weeks?

I had a ton! I think we even had a thread in first tri. It seems very common at that gestation. Probably lots of stretching and growing going on.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah Kirsty I had them too. I still do :(. Stormy sounds like a lovely hol!


----------



## xkirstyx

Sooo glad it's not just me. I was starting to stress over it because I haven't been very crampy this pregnancy but I've been having tones of stretching pains so I'm guessing that's causing the cramping as well x


----------



## Gemini19156

kirsty - I wouldn't call them cramps, but I was getting lots of pulling type pains the past two weeks. They didn't last for very long but were pretty sharp. They seem to have gone away for the most part now.

Can't believe I'll be in 2nd tri at the end of this week!!! Definitely starting to show just a little bit, I feel like the stripes I wore today made it pretty obvious lol. Telling my boss on Thursday, FX'd that part goes smoothly for all of us!


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Anyone been having loads of cramps about 10/11 weeks?

Yeah I'm 10.5wk now and oh my goodness , the cramps and twinges i get if i stand too quickly or even roll over in bed are absolute agony . Has caused a few sweary words recently :blush::haha: Don't get me started on sneezing :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I told my boss today. He took it really well. Now I need to get a calendar organized so I can get all my testing done before I leave. I have a lot of new staff this year so I'm hoping it goes well.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Gemini19156 said:


> kirsty - I wouldn't call them cramps, but I was getting lots of pulling type pains the past two weeks. They didn't last for very long but were pretty sharp. They seem to have gone away for the most part now.
> 
> Can't believe I'll be in 2nd tri at the end of this week!!! Definitely starting to show just a little bit, I feel like the stripes I wore today made it pretty obvious lol. Telling my boss on Thursday, FX'd that part goes smoothly for all of us!

Oh my goodness Gemini that is one super cute baby bump :cloud9:


----------



## 3chords

Very cute Gemini! As this is my 2nd and I have had 2 other major uterine surgeries with the same c-section scar I look like 4.5 months pregnant already. Planning on telling my work on Friday, though I assume they all have figured it out anyway.


----------



## xkirstyx

A week today till my 12week scan. This wait is killing me!!! Time needs to hurry up. I think I might of felt baby moving last night and when I woke up so I'm hoping my little peanut is ok in there!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Kristy - Feeling movement is so exciting, I have felt here and there every once in a while but not constant.

krissie - I am glad telling your boss went well. 

I told my boss on friday, he said he saw it coming, but didn't know I was pregnant right now, I figured he would have told our other boss, but he didn't. So I told him this morning. He is much happier for us because his kids are closer in age and understands. 

I felt much better after I told them, now we are just waiting a week or two and we will announce to social media I think. We are thinking of taking a picture of DS reading an "I am a Big Brother" book. 

It was a long weekend where I live, so we enjoyed an extra day at home.


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> I felt much better after I told them, now we are just waiting a week or two and we will announce to social media I think. We are thinking of taking a picture of DS reading an "I am a Big Brother" book.

That is how we announced too. DS had a big brother book and big brother t-shirt on and we posted the picture. It kinda surprised me how many people didn't get it. :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful.89

haha, I never even thought about people not getting it!! 

This will be entertaining.


----------



## Bittersweet

We did a lightbox and scan with name and due date :) it had to getmpeoole to think a bit for some but people got it


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I had another appointment today. The Dr has a hand held ultrasound thing so I got to see the baby again. This time the Dr was amazed at how long the babies legs were. I love seeing him/her every time I go but I wish the screen was bigger and wish it had sound so I could hear the babies Hb. I asked her if we could try to see if we can tell the gender so we tried but it was too grainy on the small screen so we still don't know but I think I saw a nub so I'm leaning more towards a boy now lol dh really wants a girl but says he will still be just as happy with a boy. He will be going with me to the next appointment on September 5th so he can see the baby. He hasn't been able to get off work when I go but he's dying to know the gender so he said he's taking off for the day on my next appointment lol I'll be 18 weeks by then so I'm sure it'll be more obvious even on the small ultrasound thing. I lost 3lbs this the last 4 weeks but IDK how I've been eating like crazy but I'm guessing it's because all I want to eat are plums or salad and green apple Twizzlers that I found.(I've never seen them before but they are soooo good!) I was surprised to see that I lost 3lbs because I'm getting so big. I seriously look well into the 4th month possibly 5th. My Dr said she wants me to start drinking ensure once a day or v8 juice just to make sure I'm getting enough vitamins. 

Someone asked about cramping around 10-11 weeks (I'm sorry I don't remember who) I had a lot of cramping then and still do especially when I stand up too quickly. 

I have been feeling the baby move more during the day and not just when I'm laying down and relaxing. I haven't felt many real kicks yet only a few times but I'm sure it won't be long til I feel him/her all the time. 

I hope you're all well &#10084;


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is great hopfl!! That must be a cool handheld device he has, with the way technology is going the home dopplers will soon be video too!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Here is our announcement from last night, now that I look at it, I wish I would have had him sitting on our Brown Leather Chair, but I love this all the same! It is hard to believe the new baby will be here in under 6 months!!
 



Attached Files:







20638290_10155543720473426_1470158822974251531_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> Here is our announcement from last night, now that I look at it, I wish I would have had him sitting on our Brown Leather Chair, but I love this all the same! It is hard to believe the new baby will be here in under 6 months!!

He's adorable. What a great announcement.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you Krissie!


----------



## Bittersweet

Cute announcement. 

Today I've had slightly blood tinged cm. I can't find my leaflet to put who to phone what do I do?


----------



## xkirstyx

I'll send you pics of my leaflet on fb Hun x


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Cute announcement.
> 
> Today I've had slightly blood tinged cm. I can't find my leaflet to put who to phone what do I do?

Not sure about Canada but I imagine it's similar in that you have an EPU that you can go to anytime (usually after 12 weeks) for assessment. Keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

All fine. My cervix apparently it's really common but the softer inside cells are pushed out to the outside and these are delicate and softer so are more susectable to irritation. Had a Swab done but no further blood etc. Cramps are lessened as well. Cervix was tight and closed so no indictator of any miscarriage etc


----------



## Gemini19156

Glad all was ok, Bittersweet!

And SUCH a cute announcement, hopeful!

Telling my boss today, feeling really nervous about it. He's a really nice guy, but our company is not very 'family-friendly' in general, and it's definitely a bit of a boys club. Hope it all goes well..I think my confidence is also shaken a bit because I had to break into my maternity clothes for the first time today. I feel like it's too early for that? But while I can still get into my normal pants, they are just so uncomfortable. And I felt like every shirt I put on made it obvious that I have a little belly now. 

When did you all start with maternity clothes?


----------



## lian_83

What a relief BitterSweet. :cloud9:

Gemini, I only started maternity clothes on week 22 when I was pregnant first time. But I'm showing way earlier this time. I'm just on week 12 but finding it hard to hide my bump. Well, I'm pear-shaped so maybe people just think i have gained a lot of weight. Lets see.

Here's my scan last Monday. Bub is measuring 3 days ahead! :dohh: :wacko: This never happened before, my kids have always been on the small side. Any guess of whether boy or girl? We will prob stay team :yellow: as this will defo be our last.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- that is great news.

Gemini- I started wearing maternity at 10 weeks with my first and this time I started around 11. Good luck telling your boss. 

Lian- I would guess boy.


----------



## xkirstyx

I guess boy lian


----------



## Hopeful.89

Gemini - I have been in maternity pants and shorts since 6 weeks!! I gained so much right away but it seems to have leveled off, thankfully.

Lian - Based on the skull, I would say Boy!


----------



## Buddysmum89

Had my 12 week scan yesterday!, measuring at 12+3, so due date has shifted to 18th February :)

Really hoping were team pink this time as we already have one boy :haha: but then at the same time im just happy the baby is healthy..:) 

A lot of my friends seem to think were team pink this time but then we have a pretty mixed bag of people who think it's another boy!

But here's my scan :D

https://i64.tinypic.com/efm9uh.jpg


----------



## xkirstyx

Love all the scan pics!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww fab scan pics!

I'm in matberity wear now. So about week 12/13 for me


----------



## Stormynights

We got our Doppler in the mail today and finally got to hear the little peanuts heartbeat for the first time. It wasn't very loud, but was definitely the heartbeat. We recorded it for a few seconds before baby moved away. :cloud9:


----------



## lian_83

Buddysmum, if that white thing is the nub then it's likely a girl, as it is pointing down. My DD had a nub like that at 12.5 weeks and surely she was a girl. But yours could be the cord.

---
Thanks for the guesses ladies. It will be tough staying team :yellow: and I am might be tempted to look during the anomaly scan.


----------



## krissie328

I found baby's heartbeat today on my doppler. I've been trying for weeks now so I'm so excited. I was surprised how far up he is now.


----------



## nordicpixie83

I'm definitely feeling little pings and pops now ! Again , it's only when I'm still or lying down. Probably would go unnoticed by a first or even second time mama. I'm on baby 4 and definitely very in tune with my body though! Can't wait for another few weeks to pass and I get more definite kicks and rolls :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

I felt a little roll the other night. I'm pretty sure it was baby. Nothing since but I'm hopeful to feel him sooner this time.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm bleeding again. Really not feeling hopefully anymore! Scan on Tuesday needs to hurry up!


----------



## Feronia

I've been trying every day on my fetoscope. I know it's early, but some midwives have reported being able to hear as early as 13 weeks. I am tempted to get a doppler but I know if I'm patient and just wait a few more weeks I can just use my fetoscope...

Fingers crossed everything is okay, xkirstyx! You had a subchorionic hematoma, too, right?


----------



## krissie328

xkirstyx said:


> I'm bleeding again. Really not feeling hopefully anymore! Scan on Tuesday needs to hurry up!

:hugs: I hope everything is okay on your scan Tuesday.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope all is okay Kirsty!


----------



## xkirstyx

I didn't have a sch this pregnancy I've had it with my first two. There was a bleed behind baby at my last scan but with every pregnancy I've always had a small bleed when ever I would be due a period and I just looked and would of been due a period today so I'm hoping it's just that and not a prob with baby. No point phoning epu they don't scan at weekends so may aswell wait till Tuesday unless bleeding gets worse but it seems to be starting to clear up. I'm just resting with my feet up all day today. X


----------



## Bittersweet

Definately get resting!


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> I didn't have a sch this pregnancy I've had it with my first two. There was a bleed behind baby at my last scan but with every pregnancy I've always had a small bleed when ever I would be due a period and I just looked and would of been due a period today so I'm hoping it's just that and not a prob with baby. No point phoning epu they don't scan at weekends so may aswell wait till Tuesday unless bleeding gets worse but it seems to be starting to clear up. I'm just resting with my feet up all day today. X

What a worry for you :hugs: defo stay in bed and rest ! The SCH has me so paranoid , anytime I have s twinge or cramp or feel any discharge (sorry tmi) I instantly dread that I'm bleeding fresh blood again. Keep us updated with how you are though :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Kristy, the bleed behind the baby IS most likely a SCH! Definitely take it easy, stay hydrated, and avoid sex until you know what's going on. Take care!

There should be zero correlation with expecting a period and spotting. Some people say that, but it's just a coincidence.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh really thanks hun. Just light brown cm so far this morning x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hoping it is nothing xkirstyx, sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope you are all enjoying a relaxing weekend! I am starting to feel movement more often when I am laying in bed. :) 

Have any of you thought about what kind of stroller you will get? 
We found a used double city select stroller in excellent condition! I wish I would have just bought this one with our first! I just have to find an attachment for the car seat. It felt like Christmas morning when I finally had it home. It's funny the little things that excite us and uplift our days once we have kids.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2025.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

We will just be reusing our stroller from ds. I found I rarely used it as it was so it's not worth investing in a better one. Once he was big enough we just switched to an umbrella stroller and found that was so much easier for us. 

I do need to start putting together a short list of items to get. I don't need much, especially if it's another boy. But people are starting to ask so it would be nice to be able to say something. 

I'm feeling movements every so often. Last night little bug was really active. I probably had 4 times I could feel him. I checked with my doppler and it's the same spot I'm feeling little pokes, so I'm sure it's baby.


----------



## adastra

So I had my 12 week scan this morning. The letter said to have a moderately full bladder, so I peed when I got up then had a cup of tea and a glass of water. Went in for the scan and the lady got a bit cross and said my bladder was squashing the baby and told me to go and empty it! Then she told me the baby was lying on its head but she needed it to be horizontal. She couldn't measure it, so after lots of coughing and jumping up and down, to no avail, she told me to go for a walk and have a cup of coffee and a bar of chocolate (this was at 9am...good job my morning sickness is easing!). Went back half an hour later and baby still refusing to move. Cue more coughing, jumping around and tilting the table so my feet were above my head. Baby still not co-operating (hope this isn't a sign of things to come, lol) so she resorted to poking and shaking my belly* :haha: Eventually it straightened out enough to get a NT measurement. So what should have been a 20 minute scan according to letter turned into two hours. 

My due date has been moved forwards two days, from 23rd to 21st Feb. Since I ovulated late, I'm kinda surprised. Are dating scans very accurate? Although I did get a positive test at 9dpo, so maybe I just implanted very early....


----------



## Feronia

First trimester dating scans are very accurate, but the earliest ones where the CRL is at least 10 mm are the most accurate. Two days isn't a big deal though!

We never used a stroller for my first, used one for a little bit with my second, but I figure for my third I should probably have one. We got this one (EvenFlo Sibby) because it has a sibling stand area for them to stand, so it can accommodate two kids. I've never used an infant car seat before, we always went right to convertibles, but 3 convertibles do not fit in my Matrix, lol. I hope we like it and use it.
 



Attached Files:







dsc01860_orig.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful.89

Babies can be so stubborn adastra! Honestly the due date is a just a date, then give or take 2-3 weeks haha. With my son they moved the date back 4 days and he was 11 days late, so who knows how truly accurate it is. It all depends on your own physiology and when the baby is ready. I will update your due date on the front page. :)

It looks great Feronia! The standing bar will be awesome!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - I am in the same boat, if it is another boy then I have pretty much nothing to buy now, but if it is a girl, let the shopping begin!! ha ha.


----------



## krissie328

That standing bar is almost tempting enough to get a new stroller. :haha: 

My 12 week scan shifted my date by one day but the doctor kept my due date based on lmp. My son was the same way, his was off by two days I think.


----------



## Bittersweet

Adastra Ilmy bladder also squished baby I was told to empty it a little bit but I have no control lol


----------



## xkirstyx

Here is my very very active baby!!!! Wee monkey wouldn't stay still at all! We are even lucky we got this pic! There was no sign of were the bleeding came from. So I'm 12+4 due 23rd Feb x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1732.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gemini19156

So happy it was all ok, kirsty! And it's so exciting to see them moving around in there!

I have my next scan on the 21st and CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 3chords

Over here they do dating scans early, around 8 weeks and do not move dates at the 12 week ultrasound or later as they become less accurate.

I am struggling about what to do re: stroller. My DS will be 28 months so I do need a double as we like to go on long walks, to the zoo, etc. So most of the time I will have the baby in a single but if we are taking him as well, need a double. I am a bit of a stroller hoarder - he has a Bugaboo Cameleon 3, a Bugaboo Bee and a Mountain Buggy Nano (all for different purposes) but none of those are useful as a double. I really hate in-line double strollers, they are soooo hard to push compared to side-by-side. On the other hand I won't need a double for long. I get a headache thinking about it so I've put it out of my mind for a while.


----------



## xkirstyx

Eeeek that's me booked gender scan because our hospital don't tell us. So excited to find out!


----------



## krissie328

How wonderful everything turned out great kirsty!! 

I am waiting until my appointment on the 25th to find out when my anatomy scan will be. If it is not to long to wait (Think mid-September) I will wait to find out gender, if they push it into the end or even early October I am going to book a private scan.


----------



## KailaB24

Hello everyone! Can I please be added for a due date of February 25th? I wanted to have my first ultrasound done before jumping in on the thread. This will be my first baby/pregnancy and today I am 12+2. I am soooo excited and ready for that next appointment to hear the heartbeat again :cloud9:
I am really wishing we could find out the gender early but not sure yet because it is pretty costly here. :nope: There is a place that will do a 15 week 3D ultrasound for $100 or blood test I am able to do now but that is around $150- $200. Otherwise we will be waiting until the 20 week appt :)

Nausea and exhaustion are at an all time high this week. Neither one really kicked in for me until around late in the 10th week and they show no sign of slowing down. I really hope I can get some relief soon...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Beautiful Scan Kirsty! 

3 Chords - the city select stroller I have has the hard wheels and is so light and easy to push, plus it is effortless to take it from a single to a double. Stroller shopping is so hard!

That is a good idea Krissie! I am so anxious to find out the gender waiting until Sept 14th seems so far away!

Welcome Kaila! I hope the nausea doesn't last too long for you. I found saltine crackers were my only saving grace and lemon water. 

AFM - Last night in the shower I noticed some dry milk on my nipples, I cleaned it off and was able to effortlessly express milk, I really didn't think at 15w5d I would be lactating already! I hope I don't have to start wearing breast pads this early, but at least it is a good sign for milk to come once baby is born.


----------



## 3chords

Hopeful.89 said:


> 3 Chords - the city select stroller I have has the hard wheels and is so light and easy to push, plus it is effortless to take it from a single to a double. Stroller shopping is so hard!

Yeah they are awesome as a single but when you have 2 kids of a different age, usually you will put your oldest/heaviest in the front seat and baby closest to you. It is a REALLY hard push then. Not just the City Select but all the other strollers like that (Uppababy, etc). The weight is just distributed all wrong. It works much better for twins.

Side by sides are amazing for pushing 2 kids of different ages...but then when one grows out of it you're kind of stuck with a stroller you don't need. Ugh dilemma!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Beautiful Scan Kirsty!
> 
> 3 Chords - the city select stroller I have has the hard wheels and is so light and easy to push, plus it is effortless to take it from a single to a double. Stroller shopping is so hard!
> 
> That is a good idea Krissie! I am so anxious to find out the gender waiting until Sept 14th seems so far away!
> 
> Welcome Kaila! I hope the nausea doesn't last too long for you. I found saltine crackers were my only saving grace and lemon water.
> 
> AFM - Last night in the shower I noticed some dry milk on my nipples, I cleaned it off and was able to effortlessly express milk, I really didn't think at 15w5d I would be lactating already! I hope I don't have to start wearing breast pads this early, but at least it is a good sign for milk to come once baby is born.

Oh wow that is early . My milk has always come in about 24 hrs after birth. I usually get a little colostrum right when I'm due to pop .

I finally have a midwife appointment tomo! They've booked a scan in for august 30th. I'll be 14 week :dohh: so later than your average dating scan . Glad all was Ok with your scan Kirsty, loving everyone's scan photos !! Hi to the newbies. :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay for scan Kirsty when's the gender one? 

All so exciting it also means we are almost all in second trimester! Whooop


----------



## xkirstyx

20th sept! Gutted it's ages away but it's the only day available that OH was off x


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh the day after my 20 week one! It will fly in!


----------



## xkirstyx

Exciting!!!!


----------



## Gemini19156

Can't wait until my next scan on the 21st! Baby was pretty small/blob-like last time - should be much more human looking I hope this time! lol

I'm not sure if it's colostrum or something else, but I also had the tiniest bit of dried something in my nipples this weekend - which also seems very early to me. But the doc said it can happen any time in the 2nd trimester, so who knows? My boobs have already gone up 2 cup sizes, so there's little they could do to surprise me at this point..


----------



## MrsLux

For those of you that already have a child/children are you having another baby shower? I had one with my son and it was afternoon tea out at a nice hotel near us. Not sure whether to skip it this time, I don't want to be a financial inconvenience to people!!


----------



## Feronia

Unless you were previously lactating non-stop, it's colostrum! Your mature milk will come in 3-5 days after birth. I can't wait until I get in colostrum because my 2.5 year old is still nursing once a day and it HURTS!

I've never had a baby shower before and I won't this time either. Nothing against them, I'm just not into them!


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> For those of you that already have a child/children are you having another baby shower? I had one with my son and it was afternoon tea out at a nice hotel near us. Not sure whether to skip it this time, I don't want to be a financial inconvenience to people!!

I have no intentions have having another one. However, I suspect my job will do something. I am hoping if they do that I can do a diaper party since I don't really need much of anything else.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thats super exciting about your scan Nordic, hopefully time will fly by!!

I am glad I am not the only one Gemini, I am definitely hoping mine subsides a bit, but I had a lot of nipple tenderness the few days before I noticed the dried colostrum and it seems to have gone away yesterday and today. 

Mrs.Lux, I imagine if we have another boy we won't be having another baby shower, but if we have a girl we will have a small one. 

Sorry all I meant was that I was lactating, I know it is not milk at this point. It was bright white, but I also know if I were to pump some of it out, it would be yellow tinged in larger quantities like colostrum.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Thats super exciting about your scan Nordic, hopefully time will fly by!!
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one Gemini, I am definitely hoping mine subsides a bit, but I had a lot of nipple tenderness the few days before I noticed the dried colostrum and it seems to have gone away yesterday and today.
> 
> Mrs.Lux, I imagine if we have another boy we won't be having another baby shower, but if we have a girl we will have a small one.
> 
> Sorry all I meant was that I was lactating, I know it is not milk at this point. It was bright white, but I also know if I were to pump some of it out, it would be yellow tinged in larger quantities like colostrum.

When I had my dd1 at 32 weeks , I had to pump , Omg pumping colostrum is the WORST , I'd pump for 20 min and get like 2.5 ml of sticky syrupy stuff ... NICU staff were like " Omg liquid gold !!! Every drop is magical for a preemie!" :haha::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

P's seen midwife , she wasn't remotely concerned that I was a little overweight as I'm reasonably active , nice low BP and I'm conscious I need to control my diet/weight gain. Also she moved up my scan as didn't want me waiting and wanted baby checked out too. :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

Saw midwife yesterday. Baby's heartbeat was in the 150's. 

She said she's sending me for a level 2 ultrasound in 4 weeks for the anatomy scan. Which sounds a bit scary to me. She said it's because my last pregnancy I ended up with gestational hypertension. They also put me on baby aspirin to prevent my blood pressure getting high again. 

We have an elective ultrasound next week to see baby and find out sex. :dance:

I highly doubt we have another baby shower. Not that we don't need EVERYTHING, because we do... but I just don't have any friends :haha:


----------



## akinsmom2

Hi ladies wanted to check in and see how everyone is feeling i feel great. Havent been on much dealing with a seperation from my husband right soon to get a divorce but just found out cany get divorce while im.pregnant. cant wait for my next appointment on aug 29


----------



## xkirstyx

So exciting we are at the stage of gender scans! 34days till mine I can't wait. Hopefully will go fast. Kids are back to school next week then a week later we are off to Disneyland then just over a week after we get back it's the scan! Eeeeek. I'm convinced it's another boy!


----------



## Feronia

Baby aspirin also helps prevent problems with the placenta, so if you've had a SGA baby, pre-eclampsia, or IUGR your care provider might put you on baby aspirin for a little bit. 

My anatomy scan is September 15. My midwife was able to find a place that would not scan or report the genitals (I was a student midwife at this clinic and many a time the genitals were accidentally revealed to parents despite them not wanting to know, so I didn't want it on the report). I skipped the anatomy scan last time, but this time I feel like I want to know placental location and to check for open neural tube defects. My brother has minor spina bifida, but this time the genetic screening I did does not check for it like last time. Anyway, I'm kind of looking forward to seeing baby anyway!


----------



## Hopeful.89

That is super exciting you will get to see baby earlier than originally thought, nordic!

Stormy - If your level two ultrasounds are anything like ours, it is so much cooler because you get to see baby on a big screen. My doctor with my son had a 40" TV that we got to watch the ultrasound on.

Akins - I am sorry you are going through a separation and divorce, I didn't know you can't get a divorce while pregnant. 

Feronia - Your anatomy scan will be so exciting! It is one day after mine. I can't wait to see baby again. Although, I try to not have too many scans, if everything goes well I will only have 2 maybe 3, the entire pregnancy, with my son I had already had 3 by 16 weeks due to complications.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Does anyone have names picked out yet???

We always loved Milly or Lucy for a girl.

For a boy we are stuck! My husband loves Bryden (but we have 2 cousins named Dryden) and I am so lost on boy names


----------



## Stormynights

We have our names picked out. Boy name has been picked since we found out we were expecting... girl name we've changed quite a bit lol. 

As of right now boy name is Jasper and girl name is Autumn.


----------



## krissie328

We know if it is girl her name will be Alice Rose. For a boy we have really been struggling. For the moment we are thinking Samuel Benjamin but it is not set in stone.


----------



## xkirstyx

I've got a few girls names I like but no idea on boys!


----------



## akinsmom2

Yes i think its stupid if im paying for it why does it matter. I have my next scan booked yet. Im a lil behind u guys dr has my due date at march 5th. Just went and got me more maternity clothes today got the real bump showing. Im hoping for a boy i have a few names picked but not 100 percent on one yet just a few i like


----------



## Hopeful.89

I love all the names!! Fantastic! 

akins - That's ok that you are on the late end! Really baby can come anytime within 3 weeks before or after your due date. Sometimes even more before. We are here if you need to chat/vent.


----------



## krissie328

Akins- that is ridiculous they won't let you get divorced while pregnant. Sounds like an old law written by men who thought it was only hormones. I hope the next few months go smoothly and you get your divorce after baby. 

I have been feeling baby so much more lately. He was incredibly active last night. It is so different from my experience with my son where I didn't feel him until around 18 weeks.


----------



## xkirstyx

That's exciting you're feeling loads of movement Krissie! I get get the odd bubble pop movement been feeling that and the odd very very slight wriggle for a week or so. Can't wait for the more obvious movement!


----------



## Bittersweet

We have Finlay Jack for a boy so far and Grace Anna but these will change likely


----------



## Stormynights

I thought i was feeling movement at around 14 weeks, but I guess it was something else because it's gone now. Baby's heartbeat is strong and all that jazz, so nothing is wrong in there. Just still not feeling much :(


----------



## MrsLux

Stormynights That made me sad, Il be your friend &#55357;&#56842; I may not live near you but I'm happy to chat anytime x


----------



## MrsLux

We have our girls name picked out - Darcey/Darcy Elizabeth (undecided on the spelling) got a new boys names but nothing that I've got my mind set on so far


----------



## akinsmom2

Hopeful.89 said:


> I love all the names!! Fantastic!
> 
> akins - That's ok that you are on the late end! Really baby can come anytime within 3 weeks before or after your due date. Sometimes even more before. We are here if you need to chat/vent.

Thanks ladies i need lots of encouragement


----------



## Stormynights

MrsLux said:


> Stormynights That made me sad, Il be your friend ï¿½ï¿½ I may not live near you but I'm happy to chat anytime x

Aw, don't let it make you sad! I'm just very much an introvert and homebody lol. I have my mom and my husband and my daughter :) That's all I need! :D I do have some internet friends I chat with weekly. I just don't like hanging out with people in person. It's more of a personal choice lol. Thank you though! :) That's sweet of you. 



I'm counting down the days to Wednesday! DD's first day of school, and we find out what sex baby is! Big day for us all around!!


----------



## Buddysmum89

Is a 3 bedroom house too much to ask for :( been plaguing OH since the start of the pregnancy we need to move and were still no closer..why is he dragging his heels so much! It's driving me apeshit!! I wanted to move before baby arrives or I get too big to do anything!..looks like I'm not going to get my dream nursery after all :(


----------



## Bittersweet

aww Hun has oh said why?


----------



## nordicpixie83

akinsmom2 said:


> Hopeful.89 said:
> 
> 
> I love all the names!! Fantastic!
> 
> akins - That's ok that you are on the late end! Really baby can come anytime within 3 weeks before or after your due date. Sometimes even more before. We are here if you need to chat/vent.
> 
> Thanks ladies i need lots of encouragementClick to expand...

I went through a separation whilst pregnant . You can do it !!! We're all here to be your cyber family :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I thought i was feeling movement at around 14 weeks, but I guess it was something else because it's gone now. Baby's heartbeat is strong and all that jazz, so nothing is wrong in there. Just still not feeling much :(

My baby likes to have days where I'm convinced I have definite little pings and pops , then the little monkey hides for days ! Which in my logical brain I know is completely normal as it's still so tiny and has so much room to swim about in ! But my crazy pregnant brain kicks in and I think I've imagined movements all along and I'm going to go for my scab next week and baby will be a MMC. My logic here is that I can't feel my uterus , I don't have a bump and I just am fat and over weight . With all of my previous pregnancies I've had an awesome bump by now ..... I'm feeling like there's something wrong ..... it's very unsettling . Plus have killer migraine for over a week now and defo very tired of that !!!


----------



## Stormynights

How is everyone today?

Is anyone going to be cloth diapering? We used disposables with our first, but plan on cloth diapering this LO. I'm leaning towards flats and prefolds with covers as opposed to the all in ones. I know there's a cloth forum here (maybe just crunchy, but has cloth in it) but it isn't very active.


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone getting bad headaches? All this week I've been getting really bad migraines. They are really draining me!


----------



## krissie328

xkirstyx said:


> Anyone getting bad headaches? All this week I've been getting really bad migraines. They are really draining me!

I have been. No migraines, but definitely daily headaches. I keep trying to drink more but it doesn't help.

I have my next ob appointment on Friday. I'm thinking they'll use the doppler so I'm excited to hear baby.


----------



## Hopeful.89

nordicpixie83 said:


> My baby likes to have days where I'm convinced I have definite little pings and pops , then the little monkey hides for days ! Which in my logical brain I know is completely normal as it's still so tiny and has so much room to swim about in ! But my crazy pregnant brain kicks in and I think I've imagined movements all along and I'm going to go for my scab next week and baby will be a MMC. My logic here is that I can't feel my uterus , I don't have a bump and I just am fat and over weight . With all of my previous pregnancies I've had an awesome bump by now ..... I'm feeling like there's something wrong ..... it's very unsettling . Plus have killer migraine for over a week now and defo very tired of that !!!

I am with you on the migraines, I find the only thing that helps is drinking a coke, normally I completely avoid pop during pregnancy but it seems to the only thing that helps. I hope you feel some relief soon!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Stormynights said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> Is anyone going to be cloth diapering? We used disposables with our first, but plan on cloth diapering this LO. I'm leaning towards flats and prefolds with covers as opposed to the all in ones. I know there's a cloth forum here (maybe just crunchy, but has cloth in it) but it isn't very active.

I tried cloth diapering with my son, but I found we were away from home and on the go so much that it just didn't work. We tried to primarily use cloth at home, but when we were out and about we used disposables. We used a few different varieties of the all in ones.


----------



## Hopeful.89

krissie328 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone getting bad headaches? All this week I've been getting really bad migraines. They are really draining me!
> 
> I have been. No migraines, but definitely daily headaches. I keep trying to drink more but it doesn't help.
> 
> I have my next ob appointment on Friday. I'm thinking they'll use the doppler so I'm excited to hear baby.Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't see your post when I responded to nordic, if you can try and drink a ton of water when you feel the migraine coming on it usually helps, but honestly having even half a can of coke is the only relief I have with my migraines.


----------



## xkirstyx

I feel like I drink loads of water. Will need to give the cola a try! 
Glad it's not just me suffering!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Definitely not just you! I seem to only get them while pregnant!


----------



## Stormynights

I never ever get headaches, but lately I've been struggling with them as well. Luckily they don't last too long.


----------



## lian_83

I had my bout with migraine as well. It doesn't go away on its own, I need to take Panadol and lie down for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## krissie328

I can't drink soda when pregnant, but I can see why it would work. My usual headache meds have caffeine and usually knock them out pretty fast. 

I found baby on the Doppler today. Dh was home so he got to hear it too. It was pretty special. I was excited to find baby as yesterday he was nowhere to be found.


----------



## lian_83

So great that u find the baby via doppler. I wanted to get one for reassurance, I have requested so many scans, I think I'd like something at home. Where did u purchase yours? I tried one local chemist, they don't seem to know it.


----------



## krissie328

lian_83 said:


> So great that u find the baby via doppler. I wanted to get one for reassurance, I have requested so many scans, I think I'd like something at home. Where did u purchase yours? I tried one local chemist, they don't seem to know it.

I bought it when I was pregnant with my son. It is a sonoline b that I got off of Amazon or eBay.


----------



## nordicpixie83

lian_83 said:


> So great that u find the baby via doppler. I wanted to get one for reassurance, I have requested so many scans, I think I'd like something at home. Where did u purchase yours? I tried one local chemist, they don't seem to know it.

I used the angel sound Doppler with my last baby and found her everytime from 15weeks. Clearly too, and could here her dancing about as well !


----------



## Gemini19156

Krissie / kirsty / Hopeful - I've always gotten migraines but they are definitely more frequent since getting pregnant, and my usual migraine medication is _definitely_ not safe for pregnancy. My midwife also suggested the half a can of coke (plus tylenol and rest). It definitely doesn't get rid of the migraine but usually lightens it up enough that I can get to sleep at least.

Had my appointment yesterday - didn't end up doing a scan. Apparently my insurance won't cover another scan until 20wks and it would have been $100 out of pocket - no thanks! But the heartbeat sounded good and I had only put on 0.8lb since my last appointment!! Very excited about that last bit since I started this pregnancy overweight and really don't want to gain too much.


----------



## Buddysmum89

Finally!! After my massive rage at OH yesterday about our lack of space, he's finally come to his senses and has began decluttering the house in preparation for finding another :D he has apparently been looking at houses but so far nothing in our price range :( why is it you find the perfect house, And then look at the price and it's out of each :( I don't fancy putting in the extra hours at work because I already find my existing hours a struggle even though 18.5 to some is not much!, but the Saturday lates really do wipe you out!

But I did find a couple that were promising in our budget..so off to motivate the troops :lol:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Gemini - It is definitely not fun to have pay extra for scans, I feel very fortunate that they are free where we live. 

Buddysmum - That is exciting that he is on board with moving! Hopefully you find something soon!

AFM - The exhaustion is back full force... at 10am this morning I was ready for a nap. I am hoping that I can start drinking smoothies packed with veggies and fruit to get some energy back! They were making me nauseous but I don't think I can live without them!


----------



## krissie328

Gemini- that is a bummer you couldn't get another scan. But so lovely you got to hear baby's hb. 

Buddysmum- I hope you find something that will work for you guys. We moved when I was 38 weeks pregnant with my son. That was an adventure. 

Hopeful- Mine has been the not feeling well that has returned. All of a sudden the only things I can stomach are crackers, fruit, and simple soups. I made myself eat dinner last night but I did not enjoy it. I don't remember this happening before so I hope it doesn't stick around.


----------



## Stormynights

I got my sonaline B from Walmart for under $40USD
It's super easy to find baby now... though we try to limit it to once or twice a week for no longer than a couple minutes.


----------



## Hopeful.89

oh Krissie - I am sorry to hear that yuck feeling is back, I am hoping that it doesn't return for me!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Yuk the migraines continue ! But today I'm super happy as I can stomach salads again !!! I like a salad in the evening . It's only a few hundred calories but packs in so much good stuff !!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0474.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Stormynights

Ultrasound for the sex of the baby tomorrow. Not the anatomy yet, an elective one. I'm so scared they are going to find something wrong with baby though. It's also dd's first day of kindergarten. I'm a nervous wreck and can't sleep.


----------



## MrsLux

Booked an early private gender scan next Tuesday! I did think girl to start with and now I'm thinking boy. I couple of people gave guessed boy from the scan, the nub isn't visible so surely they are just 50/50 guesses right?


----------



## krissie328

Stormy- good luck tomorrow. It's an exciting day, I'm sure all will be good. 

MrsLux- when there's no nub I usually guess by skull theory. For people that know what they're doing (not me :haha:) it's suppose to be highly accurate.


----------



## xkirstyx

So excited to hear how everyone gets on at their gender scans! Mine is 4 weeks today so still ages to wait! I can't wait to find out x


----------



## krissie328

Dh won't let me have a private scan. :( So I'm hoping my ob will schedule mine for sooner.


----------



## xkirstyx

My hospital won't tell you the gender so I have no choice but to pay private or wait till birth but I'm far to impatient to wait lol


----------



## krissie328

xkirstyx said:


> My hospital won't tell you the gender so I have no choice but to pay private or wait till birth but I'm far to impatient to wait lol

If that was the option we'd do that too. Dh just keeps saying a month isn't that much longer to wait. Which I guess it's not considering how fast this pregnancy seems to be flying by already.


----------



## MrsLux

Can you explain the skull theory to me please, pm if you'd rather. Thanks! 



krissie328 said:


> Stormy- good luck tomorrow. It's an exciting day, I'm sure all will be good.
> 
> MrsLux- when there's no nub I usually guess by skull theory. For people that know what they're doing (not me :haha:) it's suppose to be highly accurate.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Scan today went well ! Baby was either transverse facing down towards my back or doing the Macarena ! :haha: so photos aren't fab as the little monkey wouldn't stay still ! However I love the face on picture with the wee arms and hands over the eyes :cloud9: I'm back in next week for a nuchal scan . Then October 30th for my detailed scan :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0476.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0477.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Happy scan day for everyone getting them today or this week! 

Great scan Nordic!

My anatomy scan is still so far away! 3 weeks from tomorrow, I feel like I have been waiting forever. I can't wait to find out if this little baby is a boy or girl.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab scan pics Nordic!


----------



## Bittersweet

How exciting for the scans we have a private one booked 3rd. Here we can find out via NHS but my oh can't make it so booked private 

Had my midwife today and without asking she let me hear baby's heartbeat so so pleased and I got to take a video too. My sister kept telling me about friends who's baby's died at 20 weeks so I got quite worried :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

oh, bittersweet, the chances of miscarriage go down a lot after the first trimester. Right now you are doing everything you can to remain pregnant, the rest is not in your control, and it is not worth your worry. It is wonderful that you got to hear baby's heartbeat!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah just a constant fear. Keep googling about the cord going round baby's neck and killing him or her it's so morbid and not healthy at all but keep thinking how will I know if the baby isn't okay?!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I get having the constant fear, it is always in the back of my mind too. But I have come to terms that if something happens it won't be my fault, with my son I had this lingering feeling that he wouldn't make it. It turns out my anxiety had just gotten worse with pregnancy and then even worse postpartum, I had to really come to terms with the fact that I was doing absolutely everything I could to protect my baby, and everything else was not in my hands.

But don't worry, I think most mommas go through this at some point or another.


----------



## Stormynights

Our little stubborn stinker had it's legs crossed at both the knees and ankles at our scan... The tech had me jump all around and wiggle my belly... Put the wand back on my tummy and the baby had it's hand over it's parts. I've never seen anything like it! >.< Leave it to our LO

So we ended up catching a glimpse at what looked like

Spoiler
girl parts
:happydance:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah it's very anxiety provoking! 

stormy
Congrats! What a wee monkey!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah just a constant fear. Keep googling about the cord going round baby's neck and killing him or her it's so morbid and not healthy at all but keep thinking how will I know if the baby isn't okay?!

Stay away from google it's awful :hugs: I think your sister without realising was being rather insensitive . Stay positive and listen to your own body and baby :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks Nordic. I'm trying to keep fit just now as well but come home from work with a sore head I'm meant to have yoga tonight so not sure if il go or not


----------



## lian_83

I googled nuchal cord, gosh, had no idea so many tragic stories. But is tha possible this early in the pregnancy? Most of the stories are at least 30+ weeks.


----------



## Bittersweet

Loan I read a few at 18 weeks. I hate my sister for doing this to me :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

I had to google it more intently after you guys posted about it, I found this article that might help put you at some ease. 

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/nuchal-cord-9-facts-cord-around-the-neck/


----------



## xkirstyx

My first two had cord round neck when I was pushing but the midwifes were fab didn't even make a fuss about it and unhooked it when their head was out. They were both fine. Please try not worry about it as scary as it is but it's so common and if it happens during labour they are fab dealing with it. X


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies sorry for freaking some of you out! My fear is more it happens in the womb


----------



## krissie328

I got my anatomy scan scheduled for September 25th! One month exactly. I hope it goes fast, I'm so anxious to get it done.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Has anyone had any cramping recently?
The last two days I have had sort of dull cramping, nothing unbearable, I am hoping it is just my uterus growing. I don't remember this with my son, I wish I could feel baby moving more frequently to have the reassurance.


----------



## krissie328

I've had some dull cramping and a little pulling. I'm certain it is my uterus. I've been feeling more fullness down there.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I definitely have been feeling the fullness down there too, I am hoping that is all it is. 

We have a wedding this weekend and then also a Guns N Roses Concert on Sunday, so it will be a very busy weekend!


----------



## xkirstyx

I had a load of cramping the other day then the next morning I noticed my uterus was half way to my belly button so I put it down that that stretching x


----------



## Stormynights

I got rear ended yesterday and had to go get checked out. Baby is fine, it was nice seeing her again even if not under the best circumstances. 

DD was there so she got to see baby too. The er doctor was so nice and was pointing out the baby to our daughter. She was so excited.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Aww! Stormy, I am sorry that you got into an accident, and I hope that you aren't to sore for the next couple days/weeks. Great that you and DD got to see baby again though!


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no stormy! Glad you are all ok! X


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad you're all
Ok stormy


----------



## krissie328

I hope you don't hurt too bad stormy. That's good you saw baby and all is going well.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormy , oh that's awful I hope you're ok :hugs:

Hopeful and krissie I've had like a dull aching period type cramp and just put it down to the uterus expanding out the pelvic cavity and everything starting to get pushed out of the way ! 

Bittersweet I just want to send you big hugs . Please try not to worry I know it's hard . Have you tried pregnancy meditation ? I find it really helpful . I also pray and use that too :hugs: 

So my DH and I got to hear baby on the Doppler tonight . Took a few min to find (I'm a bit chubby :blush: ) but then when I found the little peach he/she stayed still and we listened in for about 9-10secs. It's so tempting to stay and listen . What an incredibly thing to feel and hear this little person living and growing inside of me !! Truly blessed :cloud9:


----------



## Bittersweet

Awww. Eric that's amazing! I recorded the heartbeat the other day at the midwife I can't stop listening to it! Yeah I think I need to do something I don't think k this stress and worry is helping the baby


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Awww. Eric that's amazing! I recorded the heartbeat the other day at the midwife I can't stop listening to it! Yeah I think I need to do something I don't think k this stress and worry is helping the baby

You've been through an awful lot and it will play on your mind . But trust your body and this pregnancy . Definitely talk to your midwife/doctor about your concerns . I suffer with anxiety and depression. Some days I'm convinced all will go wrong, but I've learnt to take time out and just breathe. Get my rational head on and remembers that stress is bad for my baby ! I've invested in another Doppler this time around . Got it off of eBay pretty cheap too. It's giving me peace of mind . :blush:


----------



## Bittersweet

I've been thinking about a Doppler but then if I couldn't find the baby I would actually freak out lol


----------



## Stormynights

The gender scan we booked recorded baby's heartbeat and put it in a bear for us. :cloud9: it's so nice. DD loves to cuddle it. :3

We also bought a doppler... it's great for peace of mind, but when I have trouble finding her I do get a bit worried. I'm pretty overweight though so I chalk it up to that. 

My tummy seems to have popped out... :blush: hubby said yesterday "I don't think you got this big last time until about 25-30 weeks!"
Sheesh, thanks honey... :growlmad:

Thank you all for the well wishes :hugs: It was a little bump, no damage to the car. I had a sore back after it happened and yesterday, but it's better today. We were in the car line to pick up DD on the 2nd day of school. The same lady was behind me yesterday at drop off too. :nope:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> The gender scan we booked recorded baby's heartbeat and put it in a bear for us. :cloud9: it's so nice. DD loves to cuddle it. :3
> 
> We also bought a doppler... it's great for peace of mind, but when I have trouble finding her I do get a bit worried. I'm pretty overweight though so I chalk it up to that.
> 
> My tummy seems to have popped out... :blush: hubby said yesterday "I don't think you got this big last time until about 25-30 weeks!"
> Sheesh, thanks honey... :growlmad:
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes :hugs: It was a little bump, no damage to the car. I had a sore back after it happened and yesterday, but it's better today. We were in the car line to pick up DD on the 2nd day of school. The same lady was behind me yesterday at drop off too. :nope:

I just look incredibly fat :haha: I've had two csec and have the dreaded "apron" since I put weight on . In fact even when I was very fit and slim at 126lb I still had a little pooch! Ahh the joys of being a sunroof mama :haha: . Definitely can't wait for a proper bump to appear :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> I've been thinking about a Doppler but then if I couldn't find the baby I would actually freak out lol

I couldn't hear baby hb today but could hear the little monkey moving around so I settled with that ! It was interesting to hear though :cloud9:


----------



## Bittersweet

My friend has offered to lend me hers so I might ask her. I have a definately bump and I *think* I am feeling something (occasionally flutter or poping) I havnt ever gotten this far so I presume that is baby? 
A week today until we see it again :). 

Purchased bump butter my skin is stretching as my belly bar is red and sore now. Probably should take it out lol. 

I have also started getting Mozart music and placing my headphones roughly where the heartbeat was last week. Just for fun reply test out the theory on that! We also ordered a book so oh will read it to the baby :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I just felt baby kicking a few times just now and every time I pressed where I felt it the baby kicked back. Done it 3 times! Amazing feeling! I only feel the odd kick and can still go a couple of days at a time not feeling anything. Can't wait for the proper kicks and movement!


----------



## Buddysmum89

Anyone here itching to go baby shopping? :/ I'm absolutely terrible!! But I promised my mum id take her shopping when we knew babies gender!, I have another week or so to wait until I'm 16 weeks!, but probably won't book my gender scan until I'm at least 17 weeks since thats where my next payday falls! :(

I just got to know :lol: patience isn't my strongest point!

Been feeling lots of rumbles and bubbles but at the moment I'm putting it down to gas since I'm only 15 weeks :(


----------



## krissie328

I kinda want to go shopping. I have to go to the city for a fetal echo on Oct. 9th so I plan to take my mom and do a little browsing then. I will know the gender for sure so that is a good time to go. 

I am really into Christmas making mode at the moment so it is keeping me distracted. Most of the gifts I am giving this year will be handmade so I have other priorities at the moment. :haha: 

Once that is finished I want to work on getting the nursery set up. I need to paint the walls (once we know gender), clean up the crib, and organize or sell DS's clothes depending on the gender. I will also look for a few decorations when I go with my mom in October.


----------



## MrsLux

Had a little peep at our babe today, all growing well and we are officially team pink!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats mrs lux


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> Had a little peep at our babe today, all growing well and we are officially team pink!!

Congrats!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations mrslux!!!!!


----------



## Stormynights

MrsLux said:


> Had a little peep at our babe today, all growing well and we are officially team pink!!

Congrats!! :happydance:




So far we've bought 24 flat diapers, a pair of knitted booties, and today we bought a cute little onesie that's white, gray, and yellow with zebras on it. :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful.89

I want to shop shop shop, even though we don't know what we are having and if it is a boy we have everything still from DS and they will be born around the same time of the year. But if it is a girl, look out! Can't wait to shop more!

I can't wait for all the gender announcements to come rolling in! 2 Weeks from tomorrow is our anatomy scan.

I had an awful migraine for the last 3 days, absolutely nothing was helping, so I stayed in bed all day yesterday. I had to do some work from home and every time I had to be looking at a screen it just radiated through my head. Thankfully my in-laws were home and they took DS for the day. I still have the migraine today, but it is tolerable.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Lux!!


----------



## MrsLux

Has anyone thought about names yet?


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> Has anyone thought about names yet?

We have Alice Rose for a girl and we are like 95% sure on Benjamin Lawrence for a boy.


----------



## Bittersweet

So today I had homemade chilli and pasta for lunch and then I started to eat a yoghurt Are it all and was then sick only bringing up the yoghurt 

Is this normal? I googled (I know) and people spoke about the baby dying and they being sick was an indicator


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have never heard that, however in my last pregnancy there were certain things on certain days I just couldn't handle, being sick periodically throughout your pregnancy is perfectly normal. If you are experiencing cramping or bleeding along with the vomiting I would be more worried. If you are feeling unsure go to your local hospital and get checked out!


----------



## Hopeful.89

MrsLux said:


> Has anyone thought about names yet?

We are thinking either Millie or Lucy for a girl (middle name Marie for both) and possibly Emmett for a boy, not sure on the middle name yet.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> So today I had homemade chilli and pasta for lunch and then I started to eat a yoghurt Are it all and was then sick only bringing up the yoghurt
> 
> Is this normal? I googled (I know) and people spoke about the baby dying and they being sick was an indicator

I am not really sure if this is normal or not. I have had a lot of on and off nausea and certain foods make me feel ill. 

Like pp said, if it causing you a lot of stress then I would go to the doctors to get checked.


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> So today I had homemade chilli and pasta for lunch and then I started to eat a yoghurt Are it all and was then sick only bringing up the yoghurt
> 
> Is this normal? I googled (I know) and people spoke about the baby dying and they being sick was an indicator

I would think that it's more your body not agreeing with the yogurt but really I dunno, I've never heard of that being a bad sign before x


----------



## krissie328

My husband wanted me to get the panorama test done. I got my results today and everything came back low risk. I'm actually surprised how relieved I am by that.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> So today I had homemade chilli and pasta for lunch and then I started to eat a yoghurt Are it all and was then sick only bringing up the yoghurt
> 
> Is this normal? I googled (I know) and people spoke about the baby dying and they being sick was an indicator

It sounds more like your body was like "ehh no thanks" to having either the second course or just the yoghurt . I am ravenously hungry just now, but make myself wait after a normal size portion as guaranteed within ten mins I'll feel satisfied . Where as I was wolfing down a second portion and oh my gosh did I feel sick ..... your abdomen is quite full of uterus and baby now! Your tummy will be quite squished already ! You're almost half way mama ! Embrace it :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! 

So I was back in for another scan for the nuchal measurement . The sonographer after spending much time trying to get the measurements ,as the wee monkey was playing hard to get, couldn't then do test as the CRL was too big ! Baby has grown bigger than expected :haha: . Baby tends to hang out (going by scans and what I can/can't feel) transverse looking back and down ! I can always tell when he/she has shifted as I will feel more movements , I've had some good little rugby tackles when baby faces out! Otherwise I feel more internal movements and pings . So I'm back on Monday for the quad blood test for Down syndrome instead. Have my anomaly scan booked in for Friday 13th October ! I've bought a few little things . A gorgeous cuddly snowsuit and a little knitted cardigan! We're staying team yellow but tbh it doesn't limit me much in shopping as both my girls wore shades of blue and there's a lot of choice now . 

I've attached my scan pics . This baby has daddy's long legs and arms !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0642.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0643.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great scan Nordic!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies I have a scam in two days for gender so presume
Any issues il know then. Havnt been sick today feel fine today :)


----------



## krissie328

Lovely scans nordic! I've also been getting full so fast lately. The last two weeks I've really noticed my uterus growing.

Bittersweet- not long at all! I'm so excited gender scans are coming.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah that will reassure me seeing the baby :). I have a bump very big :(. I have to fit into a dress in the next few weeks tried it on it's fitting but snugly eek!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Anyone else feeling breathless ? It's usually when I first lie down then it settles .


----------



## Stormynights

I'm extremely breathless and I've also had the worst heartburn of my life.


----------



## lian_83

Ditto. Breathless, heartburn and extreme fatigue.


----------



## Bittersweet

Ane. Mostly when
Lie on back apparently from 16 weeks the baby presses on an artery which causes it I think


----------



## xkirstyx

I can't lie on my back anymore. I get very breathless! We leave for Disneyland in the morning. I'm so worried I end up over doing it there. It's not exactly a relaxing place to go and I'll be on my feet all day long. I think I'm more worried I end up making myself bleed. Thankfully the week I get back I have my midwife appointment then gender scan week after.


----------



## Bittersweet

Just make sure you keep hydrated Kirsty! Enjoy your trip. I've just got myself some fetching flight socks for when we leave haha


----------



## Feronia

We just got back from a 10-day road trip to Prince Edward Island, 5-8 hours of driving a day, the last day 13 hours of driving, hiking around beaches, etc. It was soooo much activity and some days I felt really crampy after driving for hours, but it's all good. I can't believe my anatomy scan is in less than 2 weeks. I start my 3rd year of midwifery school on Tuesday and I'll be on my feet in L&D and the NICU for the next few months. I'm not very ecstatic about that. I just want to sleeeeep.

Who still has nausea? :(


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh Feriona I can't believe how much you have to do! How was your time away?

Me I was sick the other day :(. Over a yoghurt now I can't even think about yoghurt


----------



## krissie328

I'm struggling with the breathlessness too. I've also noticed I tire so fast. 

Last night was the first night I couldn't sleep on my back because it was making me feel dizzy. 

Feronia- that sounds like a very busy but fun trip. I hope your term goes quickly and you aren't too exhausted. 

My dreams have been insane lately! They are so vivid and I am remembering them. Last night I dreamed we had a 4d ultrasound and saw we had a Boy and he looked identical to ds. It was pretty weird.


----------



## xkirstyx

My angel baby should of been due in two weeks. I'm sitting here nearly in tears thinking about it and at the same time feeling my special rainbow baby wiggling round. Such a bittersweet feeling right now. Emotions all over the place!


----------



## lian_83

Sending virtual :hug: kirsty. 
L was due last 13 Aug, lost at 13 weeks. Had a bit of a yesterday, I heard the song Aubrey, apparently one interpretation is that it is a miscarriage song. "And Aubrey was her name,
I never knew her, but I loved her just the same,
I loved her name" 

Never thought miscarriage can be this painful.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hugs to you both I know how painful anniversaries are. I still after all these years light a candle on each due date Xxxx


It's scan day today.
I've been awake since 2 am on and off. Excited to see baby. Excited to know who we created. But also scared that something is wrong


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with scan xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Baby all healthy :) measuring well good heartbeat all major organs present and we are most definately undeniably team........








:blue: 


I had a feeling so did OH. We are delighted!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats bittersweet!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies. Got a potty shot if it's a girl I'd be concerned lol clear willy and scrotum


----------



## MrsLux

Congrats bittersweet, glad all is well!


----------



## nordicpixie83

:cloud9: Yaay bittersweet I'm so pleased for you :hugs: Woo hoo for team blue for you !

Feronia I have waves of nausea that are very strong but no actual vomiting. It's usually hunger , thirst or tiredness that causes it. 

Finally , after a huge failure in the system I got booked in properly today . Over two hours going through everything . It's nice to know it's all sorted now though. Heard baby via doppler incl lots of movement and a HR of 140bpm. My uterus is just 3 cm below my belly button and I'm aware of a lot of movement now :cloud9:


----------



## Buddysmum89

16 week midwife appointment tomorrow! Slightly nervous as to what may be in store for me :/ since the last time I had one of those was over 5 years ago :lol:

But looking forward hopefully to finally hearing the heartbeat :D

And then on to book my gender scan!! Really can't wait for that!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Buddysmum89 said:


> 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow! Slightly nervous as to what may be in store for me :/ since the last time I had one of those was over 5 years ago :lol:
> 
> But looking forward hopefully to finally hearing the heartbeat :D
> 
> And then on to book my gender scan!! Really can't wait for that!

Only change I noticed was that we don't carry our notes anymore ! It does feel overwhelming doing it all again . Plus I'm exhausted this time around :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

Ugghh I need to vent. I just had a bit of a frustrating mw appointment. I felt like I was being awkward when really I just wanted to have a voice and have the right to question things (GTT, the need for a consultant appointment and 20 week GP appointment) in my first pregnancy I did as I was told, so to speak but this time I feel like I want to take ownership of my care and I felt some resistance towards that.... Frustrating


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope everyone had a great weekend, and if you have little ones starting school this week that everything goes smoothly.

Congrats Bittersweet on team blue!!


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux- I am sorry they made you feel that way. :hugs: That is not okay. 

I am surprised how fast this pregnancy is going and how so much is happening faster than with my DS. I have heard that happens with second pregnancies but it is weird to actually experience it. Just 3 more weeks before we confirm the gender of our little bug!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> Ugghh I need to vent. I just had a bit of a frustrating mw appointment. I felt like I was being awkward when really I just wanted to have a voice and have the right to question things (GTT, the need for a consultant appointment and 20 week GP appointment) in my first pregnancy I did as I was told, so to speak but this time I feel like I want to take ownership of my care and I felt some resistance towards that.... Frustrating

Are you wanting to avoid consultant led care altogether ? You can request to see a different midwife if you feel that you aren't comfortable with the one caring for you just now! It's ultimately your choice what level of care you want ! :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

How are our bumps coming along ? Anyone ready to share photos yet ? I still just look fat and podgy :cry: However I'm pleased to say I've started doing yard duties again with my horse and started swimming 3-4 times a week too! Xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

I will take a bump pic today!! 

It is definitely coming along! 19 Weeks tomorrow! 1 week tomorrow until our anatomy scan, I can't wait.

DH's family planned family pictures for Monday evening, I wish that I was more pregnant for the photos as some days I still just look fat vs. looking cute pregnant yet. ha ha. I am also sad that we couldn't wait until the spring, because there will be 2 new babies in the family that will not be in these photos, and who knows when we will do them again. 

Is anyone planning on having newborn photos done? I didn't get them with DS, because I was just so overwhelmed with having to load up a little baby into the car for photos and to get myself somewhat ready. This time around I would like to do them and have photos of DS and the baby.


----------



## Bittersweet

How's everyone doing?

Il post a bump pic maybe tomorrow. It depends what I wear some days I look covered/fat other days it's blatant baby bump lol. Il be 19 weeks Saturday so I feel positive :)


----------



## MrsLux

nordicpixie83 said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh I need to vent. I just had a bit of a frustrating mw appointment. I felt like I was being awkward when really I just wanted to have a voice and have the right to question things (GTT, the need for a consultant appointment and 20 week GP appointment) in my first pregnancy I did as I was told, so to speak but this time I feel like I want to take ownership of my care and I felt some resistance towards that.... Frustrating
> 
> Are you wanting to avoid consultant led care altogether ? You can request to see a different midwife if you feel that you aren't comfortable with the one caring for you just now! It's ultimately your choice what level of care you want ! :hugs:Click to expand...

She referred me for consultant led care last time and they passed me back to midwife led so I don't get why I need to see them this time. Plus the clinics never run on time and I can't expect my husband to just take time off all the time to either come with me or look after DS for something that isn't entirely necessary. Ugghh! Am I just being a whinge bag? Honesty allowed... Haha


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh I need to vent. I just had a bit of a frustrating mw appointment. I felt like I was being awkward when really I just wanted to have a voice and have the right to question things (GTT, the need for a consultant appointment and 20 week GP appointment) in my first pregnancy I did as I was told, so to speak but this time I feel like I want to take ownership of my care and I felt some resistance towards that.... Frustrating
> 
> Are you wanting to avoid consultant led care altogether ? You can request to see a different midwife if you feel that you aren't comfortable with the one caring for you just now! It's ultimately your choice what level of care you want ! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She referred me for consultant led care last time and they passed me back to midwife led so I don't get why I need to see them this time. Plus the clinics never run on time and I can't expect my husband to just take time off all the time to either come with me or look after DS for something that isn't entirely necessary. Ugghh! Am I just being a whinge bag? Honesty allowed... HahaClick to expand...

You're pregnant ! You're allowed to whinge :haha: I've been the opposite in this pregnancy and struggled to even get booked in never mind see a consultant and I'm pretty up there on the high risk list ! What about seeing midwives and birthing at a birthing centre so you can avoid too much medical intervention :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

When we were lying in bed the other night I was lying on my side and felt some pretty good kicks . So I got the giggles and hubby was wondering what was going on , so I told him to slide his hand between my belly and the mattress . Baby obligingly gave another good boot and he just managed to feel it :cloud9: . I doubt he'd have felt it in any other position and it just so happened babies feet were kicking that way !!!! Since then the little monkey has been very quiet . Couldn't find it on the Doppler last night but can feel slight movements so I'm not too worried .


----------



## krissie328

My kicks are starting to get stronger too. I am pretty sure if I was touching I could feel a little thump. DH has yet to feel anything but we don't seem to be together when baby wants to get his groove on in there. 

I have noticed that my stomach must be getting squished because I am getting so full after a few bites but I need to eat more frequently now.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Anyone else get achey low in their bump when sitting or lying with your knees together ? I either have to have my legs scissored or a pillow between them at the top . Bizarre !!!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I get cramps on my left side while laying down and the same cramps when standing up too quickly. It feels like a pulled muscle right above my left hip bone and moves toward the side of my belly going to my groin area. It's not a pleasant feeling lol 

I took the first bump photo yesterday. I'm 19 weeks and one day today. I accidentally deleted photo bucket off my phone though and when I tried to reinstall it my phone says that I don't have enough space anymore so I'll have to delete some things and try again. I have a bump now but the problem is though I don't know which one is getting bigger my belly or my bum lol 

At my last appointment on the 5th we tried so hard to see the gender of this baby but baby wouldn't be still long enough for us to get a clear view so I go back on the 26th for the anatomy scan so we'll try again then to see what this little baby is going to be. 

The Dr says this baby is constantly moving and I'm starting to feel him/her a lot more. Dh likes to lay his head lightly on my belly and get him/her to kick, punch, roll or whatever she/he is doing in there. It's the sweetest thing. The older kids like to "play with the baby" too. I love that they are all happy but when I'm busy cleaning or doing something I don't want to stop for them to find the baby and get a few kicks and then go about their way. Does that make me selfish? I do feel bad for getting aggravated sometimes so I'm just wondering if I'm the only one?


----------



## krissie328

I have been having the worst cramps the last 3 days!! I do not know if it is a tummy bug or things going on in there. They seem to be settling down so that is good at least. 

Hopfl4bbynbr4- I am definitely showing now too. It is hard to tell what is what at this stage. For the most part I think the bulk of mine seems to be baby. I cannot feel baby yet from the outside. That is cool that you can!! My movement still seems to be pretty deep. He's probably at a bad angle.


----------



## Buddysmum89

No movements for me at the moment :( 17+1 over here but can hear my belly rumbling like I'm hungry :lol:

With my first I didn't feel anything until 20+ weeks since my placenta was anterior! I think I'm having another anterior this time too :( and also because I'm fat it doesn't help either :lol:

So close to Wednesday I can almost taste it! Can't wait to finally know what we're having and perfect timing too! Asda have a baby and toddler event on!! And with my staff discount too! Be rude not to ;)


----------



## Stormynights

I'm finally feeling definite movement! Still no level 2 ultrasound scheduled.. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and will talk to them then...

However I got pretty exciting news this morning. I won a 3D/4D scan at a local 'fun' ultrasound place! It's scheduled for November so we can get some good pictures.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies I don't have much to report but just wanted to drop in and say hello :hugs: I still have the odd moment of nausea . Migraines are still making me feel pretty crappy. Sleeping is getting interesting as I'm a front sleeper and have a little bump now so I'm trying to find comfy positions. Other than that I feel great :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lian_83

No movements for me either. I have always been like this, having so much fats in the tummy area makes it difficult for me to feel movements even after 20 weeks. Anyway, I have the worst heartburn ever, I have had them since week 10. It's getting worse by the day. I am now on maxxed dose Gaviscon, Tums, and Zantac. My GP is of no help, just said bare with it.. I am trying to schedule an OBgyn meeting to get some script for something. This happened to all my pregnancies, but this is time it happened much earlier and it is really like hell. I am afraid for my teeth, I have so much acid reflux esp at night.


----------



## Feronia

I'm feeling lots of movements now. I've started 3rd year and just finished my intensive, so I'm exhausted and not really ready to start doing 12-hour L&D shifts. My anatomy scan is on Friday, anyone else? I'm nervous for some reason, which is weird considering I skipped this scan with my second! 

I'm also experiencing very intense round ligament pain!


----------



## MrsLux

I work 12.5 hour shifts. Make sure you have had a risk assessment done and see if you can split your breaks into smaller chunks. That's how I got through with my last pregnancy. 



Feronia said:


> I'm feeling lots of movements now. I've started 3rd year and just finished my intensive, so I'm exhausted and not really ready to start doing 12-hour L&D shifts. My anatomy scan is on Friday, anyone else? I'm nervous for some reason, which is weird considering I skipped this scan with my second!
> 
> I'm also experiencing very intense round ligament pain!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Feronia - My anatomy scan is Thursday! I am extremely excited for it!

AFM - Feeling lots of movement, in the mornings at work. Then baby is pretty quiet for the rest of the day. 
I am trying so hard to get healthy balanced meals in, but I find I am so exhausted after work that I just want to lay down. Hoping to get some protein packed lunched planned for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bittersweet

I've had some definate popping and had my mum feel really hard and she felt vibration jist slightly where I felt the pop as did oh so going that's him on the move


----------



## Stormynights

I had a surprise anatomy scan today... baby went from measuring 2 days behind to measuring 2 days ahead. 

They finally scheduled my level 2 but I have to reschedule as the time doesn't work for us. 

It was nice getting to see the baby today! Still didn't get any really great pictures. A couple straight on face shots, but no really good profile pic. She also said she *thinks* baby is a girl, but once again baby wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Buddysmum89

Had my sexing scan this morning (17+3) and can now officially say were team pink!! :pink: Little madam is a fidget bottom just like her daddy! Everything is perfect!

I did think she was going to be another boy, But sonographer said it was umbilical cord! When she did eventually move we got a look at the 3 lines which she cheerfully declared is a sure sign we have a girl on board :D

My son has guessed the baby sex correctly all the way through! Kids a genius :lol:


----------



## xkirstyx

A week today till gender scan. I'm actually really nervous for it. Dunno why! 
Feeling baby move more and more everyday now. Best feeling ever!


----------



## Feronia

MrsLux said:


> I work 12.5 hour shifts. Make sure you have had a risk assessment done and see if you can split your breaks into smaller chunks. That's how I got through with my last pregnancy.

Thanks! What's involved in a risk assessment? I'm not sure exactly what I can arrange considering I have a preceptor and have to go to 10 of her shifts.


----------



## Jcliff

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. Baby looks perfect. He's breech tho, dancing on my bladder all day eeek


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations buddy's mum :)


----------



## MrsLux

The trust/hospital group you are working in should have some occupational health paper work for pregnant workers. Most of isn't always relevant for your line of work (working with noxious substances - chemo etc, combative patients and so on) but I know here on the UK it's a compulsory requirement. Maybe ring the occupational health department? 


​


Feronia said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> I work 12.5 hour shifts. Make sure you have had a ris assessment done and see if you can split your breaks into smaller chunks. That's how I got through with my last pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks! What's involved in a risk assessment? I'm not sure exactly what I can arrange considering I have a preceptor and have to go to 10 of her shifts.Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeful.89

Its a.... BOY!!! We are overjoyed.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all those that have found out the gender and had successful anatomy scans! 10 days to go for me! I'm so excited.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations hopeful x


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations! Another one on team :blue:


----------



## Feronia

Congrats on everyone's anatomy scans! I had mine yesterday and I *think* everything is okay, but the techs are tight lipped here in Canada so I don't actually know anything. We thankfully didn't see the genitals at all! 

Mrs.lux, I'm guessing that stuff doesn't apply to me because I'm a student and not actually working for the hospital. The program I'm in doesn't have any special accommodations for pregnant students either...


----------



## Stormynights

I forgot to mention -- I had a student midwife last time I went in and she measured my uterus and said it's measuring 22 weeks... baby was measuring 19w6d and I was 19w4d. 

My regular midwife came in and said she wasn't concerned about it as it's so early... that they usually don't measure it, they just feel with their hands. 

So what could be causing my uterus to be so high? Should I be concerned that it's measuring 22 weeks but baby is right on track?


----------



## Feronia

Stormynights said:


> I forgot to mention -- I had a student midwife last time I went in and she measured my uterus and said it's measuring 22 weeks... baby was measuring 19w6d and I was 19w4d.
> 
> My regular midwife came in and said she wasn't concerned about it as it's so early... that they usually don't measure it, they just feel with their hands.
> 
> So what could be causing my uterus to be so high? Should I be concerned that it's measuring 22 weeks but baby is right on track?

As a student midwife myself, I would guess it's variability in measurements. Fundal height measurement is not an exact science, and some days I would frequently measure +/- 2cm off of my preceptor who measured just after I did! Sometimes I felt so awkward putting my fingers so low on people's pubic bones that I would end up higher than usual, haha. But things that can cause the fundal height to be a bit off would be baby's position, your bladder being a bit full and pushing it upwards, or a little extra amniotic fluid. Definitely not something to be concerned about!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I forgot to mention -- I had a student midwife last time I went in and she measured my uterus and said it's measuring 22 weeks... baby was measuring 19w6d and I was 19w4d.
> 
> My regular midwife came in and said she wasn't concerned about it as it's so early... that they usually don't measure it, they just feel with their hands.
> 
> So what could be causing my uterus to be so high? Should I be concerned that it's measuring 22 weeks but baby is right on track?

My fundal height is always way above what it should be ! I always seem to carry high and out . At my midwife check at 14+2 I was only a few fingers below belly button . Now it's at my belly button . If they get concerned you're growing a big baby they'll send you for a growth scan and depending on location you'll do a GTT . :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Just had the cutest 5min with my 4yo DD talking go our little guppy (listening on the Doppler baby is always swimming and kicking around like a little fish!). I also braved the first bump photo to show with you all !! That's me at 16+5 . Another almost four weeks until our anomaly scan! We're still staying team yellow . :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0779.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopeful.89

Adorable Bump Nordic!! 

As we have slowly been telling people the gender of the baby, we are getting a lot of "oh, are you ok" and "aww, thats too bad your not having a girl" - It doesn't really bother me because I think most people assume people want one of each. But I am 100% a boy mom, and everyone growing up always told me I would have boys and be a great boy mom. Part of me was a little sad that it wasn't a girl, but I think I would have been sad if we found out if it was a girl too. Mostly we are just overjoyed that he is healthy and growing on track and that we get to bring another baby into this world! I am so excited for my son to have a brother!

I hope everyone had a good weekend!

There are definitely so many factors that can have an affect on your fundal height, if they thought something was wrong they would investigate more. I had a friend who just always had so much extra fluid, at 32 weeks she measured 40w.


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- What a lovely bump picture!! 

Hopeful- It is so sad people do that. I know both grandparents want a girl this time but to be honest we would be so happy to have another little boy. This will be our last so we just want a happy and healthy little critter. 

One week until my gender scan!! DH is taking the day off so I am looking forward to it. I have to go back to work but we get the morning to ourselves.


----------



## 3chords

Fundal height is really not a great measure, I mean it's archaic and dating back to times where we had no technology. I routinely measured 3 weeks ahead with my son and didn't have extra fluid or anything.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - Enjoy your morning with your DH on scan date, a week seems so far but so close! 

3chords - I also always measure ahead, usually only a week. My son was 8lbs 4 oz when he was born, but he is very tall! Even now he is 98th percentile for height and weight, he is just a solid kid.

So... now that we know it is a boy, our sons name is Barrett and I would like to keep with the "tt" ending because my DH's ends in it. We are thinking "Emmett William" - But his initials will be EWH.... thoughts??


----------



## krissie328

I like Emmett William. The initials don't represent anything to me, I might be missing something?


----------



## Hopeful.89

They don't really to me either, just could sound like eww... I guess. How often people actually see peoples initials though, I don't think it would really matter. I am an overthinker... :(


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I wouldn't worry about them then. I did kind a think eww at first but it didn't really stick as a major thing. I think the over all name is great.


----------



## Bittersweet

I think the name is lovely I wouldn't worry too much about initials Hun! 

It's my anonoly scan tomorrow. I'm planning on going in and asking "if all is okay can I please get pictures and if possible be told the gender!" Even though I already know it's a boy I just want it double checked


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful.89 said:


> Krissie - Enjoy your morning with your DH on scan date, a week seems so far but so close!
> 
> 3chords - I also always measure ahead, usually only a week. My son was 8lbs 4 oz when he was born, but he is very tall! Even now he is 98th percentile for height and weight, he is just a solid kid.
> 
> So... now that we know it is a boy, our sons name is Barrett and I would like to keep with the "tt" ending because my DH's ends in it. We are thinking "Emmett William" - But his initials will be EWH.... thoughts??

Absolutely LOVE Emmett William :cloud9:


----------



## Stormynights

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o709/stormynights92/81864d2e-13d8-4666-aadb-0e499d72a096_zps81lumt5v.png

My huge 20 week bumpy. :blush:

I like the name Emmett! It's nice. The initials don't seem off to me at all.


DD2's name will be Autumn, but I'm not finding any middle names I love. I don't want anything that starts with an S at the off chance she marries someone with the last initial S... Also nothing too popular. Any suggestions? DD's middle name is May. I think it'd be cute to tie in with her mn somehow.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks for the comments on baby's name! We are 99% sure that will be his name, now to keep it quiet!

I love the bump pics! I will try and post mine from my phone in a few minutes! 

Autumn is such a beautiful name, I like Marie as a middle name, but when I was growing up it was so common! Are there any names that start with m or n, from relatives that would make a nice namesake?


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bump! 20 weeks
It looks very round and out there in this picture, but some days I have a very "B" shaped belly.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2285.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> DD2's name will be Autumn, but I'm not finding any middle names I love. I don't want anything that starts with an S at the off chance she marries someone with the last initial S... Also nothing too popular. Any suggestions? DD's middle name is May. I think it'd be cute to tie in with her mn somehow.

I just love the name Autumn Rose. It is a really close contender if we have a girl to our first pick of Alice Rose. 

Lovely bumps ladies!! Mine doesn't look as rounded today. But for the last week or so it has really popped.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely bump pics ladies! 

So anomoly scan went well baby measuring good all things present and correct and definately a boy!


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad scan went well! X


----------



## Bittersweet

Here's my bump taken at 20 weeks bang on :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6085.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bittersweet your outfit and the bump are adorable!!
Conrgrats on confiriming team :blue:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks was away on holiday so made the most :) yeah was pleased :)


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Here's my bump taken at 20 weeks bang on :)

I agree that is a beautiful dress and such an adorable bump!!


----------



## Stormynights

Great news on the scan! Adorable Bump!



My mn is Marie. I hate it lol. It's also DH's family middle name... but we didn't give it to DD because I dislike it, and I like her having individuality.


----------



## xkirstyx

Baby is doing great! Found out my placenta a bit low down but they won't worry about that till later. And we are on team :blue:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1949.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congats xkirstyx!!

Stormy, Marie is my mn too! I used to hate it, but I have come to love it. It is also my moms middle name, if we were having a girl we would have used it. I swear all of my friends and I had the same middle name growing up! haha


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team blue Kirsty!:)


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopeful , stormy & bittersweet , I'm loving your baby bumps :cloud9:

Kirsty congrats on being team blue !!:hugs:

I'm just out of a rather unexpected 48 hr stay on maternity suite . I have been feeling breathless with a chest pain and migraine. So a routine midwife check seen me sent off to MAU and then kept in for a few days . I've had ECGS , chest x rays , leg scans , ct scans , endless blood testing . All to be left feeling confused by the lack of answers . So I'm putting it down to a flare as I'm completely wiped out and have that "hit by a bus" feeling . So I'm thinking my autoimmune stuff is being naughty :dohh::haha: . 

I hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- How scary. That must be frustrating that they could not find anything either. I hope you get to feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Yikes Nordic, that sounds scary. I hope you start feeling better after some rest and relaxation!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am slowly making my list of jobs I would like complete around our house before baby comes, I am hoping that this weekend we can get our bedroom painted, before we get snow! Which could come anytime!


----------



## luci and bump

Hi everyone! I'm sneaking in here, since they changed my due date at my scan this week! I was due march 5th, but have jumped forwards to Feb 28th!! We had our first scan at what we thought was 16 weeks (actually 16+6) so they gave their opinion gender. They think we're having a girl, but we'll get it confirmed at the 20 week scan :) my DD will be disappointed, she's desperate for a brother, and she's having a baby sister on her dad's side at the end of Jan. My SD has two brothers on her mum's side (very complicated family :lol: ) so think she'll be pleased it's a girl :) I'm happy with another girl, although we had both hoped for a boy, as we already have a daughter each. My bump has all of a sudden appeared from nowhere, so it feels much more real now!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordic how scary! Hope you feel better!
Welcome Lucie :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats and Welcome Luci.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thank you ladies :hugs: . Hubby is working all weekend so I'm going to have to get up and get on with things as normal.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hi and welcome luci ! You're close to my date ! I think I'm the only other lady due at the end of Feb xx


----------



## xkirstyx

I've spent the day in hospital. Woke up this morning heavy bleeding and passing clots. Got a scan and baby is fine but placenta is very low and blood is coming from that. I have a 8mm sch. Very scary but they don't seem too worried, I've just to go straight back in if I pass more red blood but they are expecting me to have more bleeding but hopefully just old blood now. Just so glad baby is ok!


----------



## Bittersweet

I thank god he is okay! I hope you rest up!


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks. I'm taking it as easy as I can. Was so scared this morning. I was just starting to relax with this pregnancy as well now I'm back to the terrified to pee and always checking for blood stage!


----------



## krissie328

How scary Kirsty. I'm glad everything is okay with your little one.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Thanks. I'm taking it as easy as I can. Was so scared this morning. I was just starting to relax with this pregnancy as well now I'm back to the terrified to pee and always checking for blood stage!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww Kirsty how awful sending you millions of hugs :kiss:

Get your feet up and rest , rest , rest !!! Remember with a SCH drink loaaaaaaads of water and rest with your feet up , lying on your left side as much as possible .xxxxxxxx 

P's I had almost three weeks of brown gunky discharge after my sch haemorrhaged . Xxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks Nordic I'll do all that! X


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Thanks Nordic I'll do all that! X

Hey how are things today xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Everything seems ok. No more bleeding just small bits of brown gunk. Resting as much as I can but not easy when I'm at home alone with 3 kiddies!


----------



## MrsLux

Anyone else suddenly feel REALLY pregnant? Half way mark today!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Kirsty hopefully it goes soon! 

We felt a huge kick tonight! I have been feeling regularly "wiggles" and then oh out his hand there quite hard and we both felt a huge push out by the baby! Was amazing! Hopefully will keep feeling him!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Aww Kirsty hopefully it goes soon!
> 
> We felt a huge kick tonight! I have been feeling regularly "wiggles" and then oh out his hand there quite hard and we both felt a huge push out by the baby! Was amazing! Hopefully will keep feeling him!

Aww I love the first proper kicks , I can't wait to feel them :cloud9:

I went to have family time with bump and listen with the doppler, but baby had other ideas and went to hide somewhere :shrug: unsociable little monkey :haha:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh, Kirsty, I am sorry that happened over the weekend, I hope you can get some rest, and your kiddos give you a break.

The halfway mark is so exciting Mrs.Lux, this weekend my bump seemed extra bumpy!

I was home alone with DS most of the weekend as DH was working, and at one point he accidentally jumped right on my belly, I flinched pretty bad and had a bit of pain, but I was more worried. Even though he is 1.5 he is 32lbs. I think all he managed to do was wake baby up and get him moving, because he kicked a lot after that. ahhh...the fighting already begins, lol.

I was trying to catch some movement on my phone last night but it just isn't visible enough yet to see, but I love the playtime baby seems to have in the evening when I am laying in bed.


----------



## xkirstyx

Bleeding seems to be gone now just loads of clear cm. I think I over done it this morning doing school run. I had a 2hr nap and I'm still totally exhausted. Thankfully FIL was able to pick the kiddies up for me and I've been taking it easy. Glad OH is off work the next 2days. Don't know why I'm so drained!


----------



## krissie328

We had our anatomy scan today. Everything looked good. And we are officially team :pink: 

I think I was too scared to admit that it was a little girl I wanted because I started sobbing when she said girl. We're just so excited.
 



Attached Files:







20170925_104814-620x427.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad the bleeding has stopped Kirsty 

Aww Krissie congrats!


----------



## Laeyla

MrsLux said:


> Anyone else suddenly feel REALLY pregnant? Half way mark today!!

Ha! Yes! I am 18 weeks now and definitely look and feel pregnant now...although I am still not feeling any movement. :( I think I have here and there but nothing consistent. 



krissie328 said:


> We had our anatomy scan today. Everything looked good. And we are officially team :pink:
> 
> I think I was too scared to admit that it was a little girl I wanted because I started sobbing when she said girl. We're just so excited.

Congratulations!!! Mine is on October 3 but I don't think we are going to find out this one... although I'll analyze the ultrasound like crazy ha ha.


----------



## luci and bump

Glad you're doing better Kirsty, I can imagine it's a worrying time!

Bittersweet, that's exciting that your OH felt baby move! Ours is still in the "as soon as someone's hand is there, I must stay still" stage :lol: I feel big rolling and kicking movements though, usually the most active between 9 and 11pm. 
Congratulations on your baby girl Krissie!! 
We have our anatomy scan Oct 10th, I'm hoping FOB is able to get back from uni for it (he's in Aberystwyth, 2.5 hours away :cry:)they gave us an idea of the gender at our first scan, as we were already 16+6, but they'll confirm it at the anomaly scan. We'd love a boy, as we both have a daughter, but I've already bought a load of girl stuff, and crocheted a pink blanket! :lol:


----------



## krissie328

Now that I have a bit more time... 

Kirsty- So so happy the bleeding has stopped for you. Fx it stays away now. I find it frustrating how easily I over do it. Saturday I just cleaned my livingroom and kitchen and I felt miserable all of that night and Sunday. 

I am definitely feeling pregnant. My uterus just feels so big and there is so much pressure. And I believe I am getting what is round ligament pains. I am also getting some good kicks that can be felt/seen from the outside now. Her quiet days bother me a lot but I know there is still lots of space to hide in there.


----------



## Bittersweet

Krissie I was just about to come on and post about little man being really quiet today. Some very faint "bubbles" but that's it. Is it normal? I've felt him every day for the last week or so I'm worried as I have really sore back pain :( no bleeding or cramps though


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Krissie I was just about to come on and post about little man being really quiet today. Some very faint "bubbles" but that's it. Is it normal? I've felt him every day for the last week or so I'm worried as I have really sore back pain :( no bleeding or cramps though

Yes, I think it's quite normal. It also varies so much from pregnancies. When I was 27 weeks with my son I felt no movements for 36 hours and went to get checked. They treated me like I was crazy (okay maybe not that bad but I felt like it.) The doctor told me even at that gestation they can go quiet.

As far as the pain. I'm right there too! I'm constantly achy or crampy. In fact Saturday night I was miserable with cramps and pressure. My doctor suggests more water.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Krissie I was just about to come on and post about little man being really quiet today. Some very faint "bubbles" but that's it. Is it normal? I've felt him every day for the last week or so I'm worried as I have really sore back pain :( no bleeding or cramps though

These babes are little monkeys ! My baby likes to hide from the midwives doppler until she starts to get nervous , then it'll pop up from nowhere with a perfect Hb , kicking and rolling and giving It "nernernernerner! " :haha: . Try lying on your left side for an hour and drink and icy cold water . That often gets them wriggling again, :hugs:

I have my appt on Monday next week for my high risk OB , I'll be pleased to get my care plan in place and get my csec scheduled .:hugs:

Glad everyone else is well !!! :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks everyone. Making me feel quite anxious to be honest. Il try drinking ice cold water tonight and lying on my side see if that gets a good wiggly. 

I don't own a Doppler so I can't check and i think that's what is making it worse for me


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks everyone. Making me feel quite anxious to be honest. Il try drinking ice cold water tonight and lying on my side see if that gets a good wiggly.
> 
> I don't own a Doppler so I can't check and i think that's what is making it worse for me

Phone your midwife and ask her if she'll see you . Most if not all midwives will happily see you short notice . It's better than having you feel stressed and upset. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luci and bump

My maternity jeans just arrived :happydance::happydance:it feels so good to be wearing something other than leggings for the first time in nearly 3 months!!!:haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> My maternity jeans just arrived :happydance::happydance:it feels so good to be wearing something other than leggings for the first time in nearly 3 months!!!:haha:

I'm in love with a pair of the softest grey tracksuit bottoms from tesco , I only wear them in the house or rarely when I go swimming . I do love my jojo maman bebe over the bump leggings , the tummy panel is thicker so very supportive and hides lumpy bumpy bits xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks everyone. Making me feel quite anxious to be honest. Il try drinking ice cold water tonight and lying on my side see if that gets a good wiggly.
> 
> I don't own a Doppler so I can't check and i think that's what is making it worse for me

I have been feeling my boys clear movements since 16 weeks but after can go a day or two not feeling a thing normally if his back is to my belly and he's kicking me inside I can't feel it till he turns. I would try not to worry but please go get checked if you need peace of mind! Our Babies are still very little. Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Hospital just phoned to tell me I have a infection and need to go pick up antibiotics. Blah! My bladder always feels so full the last couple of days and I've been getting loads of braxton hicks so hopefully it fixes what ever is wrong. I had loads of bloods, urine and a swab done so I have no idea what kind of infection I have. I also have thrush and need to clear it. At least it's all been picked up on now because I don't actually have a midwife appointment till 26th oct and would of just been getting worse and worse!!


----------



## luci and bump

nordicpixie83 said:


> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> My maternity jeans just arrived :happydance::happydance:it feels so good to be wearing something other than leggings for the first time in nearly 3 months!!!:haha:
> 
> I'm in love with a pair of the softest grey tracksuit bottoms from tesco , I only wear them in the house or rarely when I go swimming . I do love my jojo maman bebe over the bump leggings , the tummy panel is thicker so very supportive and hides lumpy bumpy bits xxxxClick to expand...

My main issue is I'm only a size 4, so most maternity stuff swamps me! Luckily asos do a petite maternity range, and eBay have a lot of smaller stuff, it's just annoying not being able to try things on:lol:


----------



## Bittersweet

I've had lots of "pushes" and pops today so I'm reassured for now. If he continues to stop
Moving as much then I will call midwife


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Hospital just phoned to tell me I have a infection and need to go pick up antibiotics. Blah! My bladder always feels so full the last couple of days and I've been getting loads of braxton hicks so hopefully it fixes what ever is wrong. I had loads of bloods, urine and a swab done so I have no idea what kind of infection I have. I also have thrush and need to clear it. At least it's all been picked up on now because I don't actually have a midwife appointment till 26th oct and would of just been getting worse and worse!!

Glad they called and you're getting the antibiotics. Ugh isn't thrush the worst . Call your gp and ask for a prescription , saves you paying the £10 for canesten. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> I've had lots of "pushes" and pops today so I'm reassured for now. If he continues to stop
> Moving as much then I will call midwife

Mine has gone AWOL today . Going to have a piece of chocolate and cup of tea to see if he/she reappears. :haha::shrug:


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> My maternity jeans just arrived :happydance::happydance:it feels so good to be wearing something other than leggings for the first time in nearly 3 months!!!:haha:
> 
> I'm in love with a pair of the softest grey tracksuit bottoms from tesco , I only wear them in the house or rarely when I go swimming . I do love my jojo maman bebe over the bump leggings , the tummy panel is thicker so very supportive and hides lumpy bumpy bits xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My main issue is I'm only a size 4, so most maternity stuff swamps me! Luckily asos do a petite maternity range, and eBay have a lot of smaller stuff, it's just annoying not being able to try things on:lol:Click to expand...

NEXT & DOROTHY PERKINS do a petite maternity range too xxx


----------



## Feronia

There's just not anything they can do before viability, so I don't bother calling on days when I'm worried. I do have a fetoscope and have been finding baby with it, which is so reassuring since the last few days I haven't been feeling as much movement. 

Just don't rely on a fetoscope and doppler when you're feeling concerned after 24-28 weeks though! After that is when it's important to call your care provider, who can send you in for an NST if you're worried. Finding the heartbeat doesn't after that on quiet days doesn't mean all is well, so if you do the kick counts at that point and aren't getting the minimum movements, call for sure! This early... there isn't really a reason to unfortunately. :/


----------



## krissie328

LO has been moving a lot today. I'm noticing more and more consistent movements at this point. I hope they stay around it really is worrisome when they are quiet. 

I went and did a little shopping today. I'm so excited, but I forgot how expensive clothes are and they are used for such a short period. Thankfully I'm a bit more experienced and know what I'll use this time around.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm getting loads of strong movement this morning! Don't even need to press on my bump to feel him. Love feeling him get bigger and stronger everyday. 
I totally agree with feronia about movement though. When I was in triage at the weekend they didn't monitor or even try listen to his heartbeat so sadly not a lot they do if you have reduced movement at this stage!


----------



## MrsLux

Was told at my 20 week scan that I have an anterior placenta. Doesn't seem to have affected feeling movement though? In desperate need for some maternity jeans as my previous ones have had it. Only trouble is I am 6ft1 which makes it pretty hard


----------



## luci and bump

MrsLux said:


> Was told at my 20 week scan that I have an anterior placenta. Doesn't seem to have affected feeling movement though? In desperate need for some maternity jeans as my previous ones have had it. Only trouble is I am 6ft1 which makes it pretty hard

Asos do a "tall" range in their maternity range :)


----------



## MrsLux

luci and bump said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> Was told at my 20 week scan that I have an anterior placenta. Doesn't seem to have affected feeling movement though? In desperate need for some maternity jeans as my previous ones have had it. Only trouble is I am 6ft1 which makes it pretty hard
> 
> Asos do a "tall" range in their maternity range :)Click to expand...

This is where I got the pair that died. I got a black pair for this pregnancy and they are totally different from the last lot


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies , 

I just found this on another thread , thought it would be fun . Especially as a few of us now know what they're having . :cloud9:

In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...

ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY


My first baby I was 18 and he was born In May , CORRECT
My second I was 23 and she was born July , CORRECT 
My third I was 29 and she was born March , CORRECT 

I'll be delivering at aged 34 in February , ANOTHER GIRL :wacko: :haha::cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> Hey ladies ,
> 
> I just found this on another thread , thought it would be fun . Especially as a few of us now know what they're having . :cloud9:
> 
> In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...
> 
> ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> My first baby I was 18 and he was born In May , CORRECT
> My second I was 23 and she was born July , CORRECT
> My third I was 29 and she was born March , CORRECT
> 
> I'll be delivering at aged 34 in February , ANOTHER GIRL :wacko: :haha::cloud9:

It was accurate for both my son and this pregnancy. :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

Lol wrong with all 4 of mine!


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Lol wrong with all 4 of mine!

:dohh::haha:

If my DD1 hadn't been 8 weeks early then it would have been wrong :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Oh hang on a second , oh my baby brain Is in full force . When baby was conceived NOT delivered , :dohh::blush::haha:

In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...

ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY


In that case ...... 

DS1 . CORRECT (17 & Aug)
DD1 . CORRECT (23 & Nov)
DD2 . WRONG (28 & July)

THIS BABY WILL APPARENTLY BE A BOY :haha:


----------



## Hopeful.89

It was correct for both of mine!


----------



## luci and bump

If you were unhappy with your community midwife (UK ladies) who would you speak to? I have a very severe needle phobia, which I explained to the first midwife I saw at my GP. She was So, so lovely and understanding. Wrote in red in my notes that I was aware of risks, but not to bring up bloods/vaccinations at future appointments because I declined them. She was so lovely. But she was only covering for the usual midwife at my surgery, who I saw yesterday. She didn't even really look at my notes, didn't know it was my second pregnancy, and completely ignored the part about not bringing up bloods etc. Instead she said "you really should have the whooping cough and flu vaccine" and made me feel like I didn't care about my babies health, because I've declined them all. 
I really don't want to go and see her again, but who can I speak to??


----------



## Bittersweet

I was 24 and conceived in May so it's correct for me :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> If you were unhappy with your community midwife (UK ladies) who would you speak to? I have a very severe needle phobia, which I explained to the first midwife I saw at my GP. She was So, so lovely and understanding. Wrote in red in my notes that I was aware of risks, but not to bring up bloods/vaccinations at future appointments because I declined them. She was so lovely. But she was only covering for the usual midwife at my surgery, who I saw yesterday. She didn't even really look at my notes, didn't know it was my second pregnancy, and completely ignored the part about not bringing up bloods etc. Instead she said "you really should have the whooping cough and flu vaccine" and made me feel like I didn't care about my babies health, because I've declined them all.
> I really don't want to go and see her again, but who can I speak to??

You'll need to find out who the team leader is , alternatively go through your gp and explain everything you told us above :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

Bittersweet said:


> I was 24 and conceived in May so it's correct for me :)

I was also 24 and conceived in May so it's wrong for me lolol.






Also DD got to feel baby kicking tonight! The first time anyone has felt her kick besides me! :cloud9::cloud9:

Also also, we still don't have a name! :dohh:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I was 24 and conceived in May so it's correct for me :)
> 
> I was also 24 and conceived in May so it's wrong for me lolol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also DD got to feel baby kicking tonight! The first time anyone has felt her kick besides me! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Also also, we still don't have a name! :dohh:Click to expand...


I don't know what we'll do if a pink bundle appears as we don't have the tiniest idea of a girls name ! Our boy name is good to go though :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

It's tricky because the midwife has a duty of care to offer you the tests and vaccinations and it's part of her job and maintaining her professional registration to ensure you are making an informed decision. Obviously you are well within your rights to decline (I have declined a couple of things) but she needs to know you understand the risks. 



luci and bump said:


> If you were unhappy with your community midwife (UK ladies) who would you speak to? I have a very severe needle phobia, which I explained to the first midwife I saw at my GP. She was So, so lovely and understanding. Wrote in red in my notes that I was aware of risks, but not to bring up bloods/vaccinations at future appointments because I declined them. She was so lovely. But she was only covering for the usual midwife at my surgery, who I saw yesterday. She didn't even really look at my notes, didn't know it was my second pregnancy, and completely ignored the part about not bringing up bloods etc. Instead she said "you really should have the whooping cough and flu vaccine" and made me feel like I didn't care about my babies health, because I've declined them all.
> I really don't want to go and see her again, but who can I speak to??


----------



## luci and bump

MrsLux said:


> It's tricky because the midwife has a duty of care to offer you the tests and vaccinations and it's part of her job and maintaining her professional registration to ensure you are making an informed decision. Obviously you are well within your rights to decline (I have declined a couple of things) but she needs to know you understand the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> If you were unhappy with your community midwife (UK ladies) who would you speak to? I have a very severe needle phobia, which I explained to the first midwife I saw at my GP. She was So, so lovely and understanding. Wrote in red in my notes that I was aware of risks, but not to bring up bloods/vaccinations at future appointments because I declined them. She was so lovely. But she was only covering for the usual midwife at my surgery, who I saw yesterday. She didn't even really look at my notes, didn't know it was my second pregnancy, and completely ignored the part about not bringing up bloods etc. Instead she said "you really should have the whooping cough and flu vaccine" and made me feel like I didn't care about my babies health, because I've declined them all.
> I really don't want to go and see her again, but who can I speak to??Click to expand...

I wouldn't have minded if it was my first appointment, but I'd already seen her colleague 2 weeks before, and she'd documented that she'd discussed all the risks etc involved with not having the vaccines/bloods. It wasn't even really that she brought them up even though it was noted not to, it was the way she was talking to me, it was really condescending and patronising. It really got my back up tbh


----------



## krissie328

Stormy- how lovely your dd got to feel baby kicking. I can't wait for this one to be felt from the outside. 

Nordic- I'm really glad this one ended up pink cause we were struggling so much picking a boy's name. We at least knew our girl's choice long ago. 

Luci- I hope you can figure out how to sort the situation with the midwife. That would definitely be frustrating. 

Afm, baby must have moved positions. I've hardly felt her for three days and she is kicking in a different area. Such a bummer as her last location was perfect for good kicks. 

I also realized I'm half way through second tri. I cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy is going. If my doctor schedules my induction for the first week of Feb then we have less than 18 weeks to go!


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Stormy- how lovely your dd got to feel baby kicking. I can't wait for this one to be felt from the outside.
> 
> Nordic- I'm really glad this one ended up pink cause we were struggling so much picking a boy's name. We at least knew our girl's choice long ago.
> 
> Luci- I hope you can figure out how to sort the situation with the midwife. That would definitely be frustrating.
> 
> Afm, baby must have moved positions. I've hardly felt her for three days and she is kicking in a different area. Such a bummer as her last location was perfect for good kicks.
> 
> I also realized I'm half way through second tri. I cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy is going. If my doctor schedules my induction for the first week of Feb then we have less than 18 weeks to go!

Before we know it we'll be sharing birth stories!! :cloud9: On one hand it's dragging and the other it seems as if the weeks are flying by ! My little bumpling is always in an awkward position. I can feel very clear rolling and turning. But apart from the odd one of there has been no kicks or jabs for a while now :shrug:. We got our cot bed the other day , have the pram and car seat etc , moses basket and lots of blankets etc too. We even have some packets of nappies :haha: . So we just need to get a few basic baby clothes to get us through the first few weeks . :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

We have a boy name picked out too, but our bump is pink. Lol. We just cannot agree on a name for the life of us.. I even think without DH's opinion involved, I still wouldn't know what to name her.

DH got to feel her this morning for the first time! :happydance: he's been trying for weeks lol.

We haven't bought anything yet! Eep. I figure we will start shopping in December. lol.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> We have a boy name picked out too, but our bump is pink. Lol. We just cannot agree on a name for the life of us.. I even think without DH's opinion involved, I still wouldn't know what to name her.
> 
> DH got to feel her this morning for the first time! :happydance: he's been trying for weeks lol.
> 
> We haven't bought anything yet! Eep. I figure we will start shopping in December. lol.

My poor OH has been really interested in cuddling and stroking bump , but the little monkey always hides as soon as he touches me :dohh::haha: xxx


----------



## krissie328

I've got a carseat, stroller, and crib all left over from ds. So now I'm just making a list of things I need like a new crib mattress, tub, diapers, some clothes, ect.

We're painting the bedroom on Thursday. I'm very excited because then I'll be able to decorate it.


----------



## Bittersweet

We've got loads baby bath bouncer play mat clothes done 0-3,3-6 and 6-9 months as we won't have a lot of money when I got in matnernity. Some nappies but need to get more steriliser breast bump bottles Moses basket sheets and big box of wipes. I have a free stroller from my friend to use for when he's bigger. 

We still need the car seat, cot bed, mattress, changing chest of drawers and need to decorate his room. My familyu are getting the pram and Moses basket. 

My oh has 3 weeks left of holidays until he's here I have two but taking time before I go off on matbernity so he's going to decorate room one week and then put up the crib etc the next one so by December we are ready for him we think :) so we can enjoy Xmas and that I can chill do things like wash all the clothes we got second hand wipe everything down and just have some me time bliss!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> We've got loads baby bath bouncer play mat clothes done 0-3,3-6 and 6-9 months as we won't have a lot of money when I got in matnernity. Some nappies but need to get more steriliser breast bump bottles Moses basket sheets and big box of wipes. I have a free stroller from my friend to use for when he's bigger.
> 
> We still need the car seat, cot bed, mattress, changing chest of drawers and need to decorate his room. My familyu are getting the pram and Moses basket.
> 
> My oh has 3 weeks left of holidays until he's here I have two but taking time before I go off on matbernity so he's going to decorate room one week and then put up the crib etc the next one so by December we are ready for him we think :) so we can enjoy Xmas and that I can chill do things like wash all the clothes we got second hand wipe everything down and just have some me time bliss!

Our cottage is over a hundred years old so the layout is s little strange . We have two bedrooms upstairs , one at either side at top of staircase . The third bedroom is downstairs . Our girls go in one room upstairs , we're in the other . Baby will be in with us for at least six month (or until mostly sleeping through the night) . Then we'll move to the downstairs bedroom. :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

I love "old style" cottages!!!! 

Baby will be in our room but we have two spares and our room is the middle one. We are going to give him the smaller room for now just as the bigger one has furniture in it that wouldn't fit in the smaller room


----------



## Hopeful.89

We have tons from DS1, I am actually not even sure what we still need. 

DS1 is growing like a weed so I feel like each week we are buying him new clothes, hoping he starts to fit into some of the hand-me-downs he received.

How is everyone feeling, I had cramping all morning, but I am sure it is due to stress as this weekend was an emotional one, hoping to take it easy after work today and relax.

We posted my position today at work my maternity leave, hoping to get someone in here by the end of October! 4 Months until my due date! Wow - Time is flying by.


----------



## Stormynights

We have our crib from dd1 at my parents, but no mattress... and we have a glider that FIL bought us. We also have a bouncer from DD1 and we bought a couple dozen flat diapers (but no covers) 
We are paying lawyers fees right now, until early November. Then we can baby shop! And Christmas shop... and birthday shop for DD1 lol. 


I think we've agreed on Annemarie/Annmarie for her name... not 100% though. I'm also not sure which spelling I like better... Hmm...


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> How is everyone feeling, I had cramping all morning, but I am sure it is due to stress as this weekend was an emotional one, hoping to take it easy after work today and relax.
> 
> We posted my position today at work my maternity leave, hoping to get someone in here by the end of October! 4 Months until my due date! Wow - Time is flying by.

I have been having very bad pressure pains along the bottom of my bump. It feels so heavy. I am a little crampy here and there but nothing concerning. It has just mostly been that pressure/pain down low. 

My position is so difficult to fill that I have to complete all my work for the school year by the time I leave. I am hopefully going to have it done by Christmas break and then have January to catch up on any loose ends. I will be back in April and May for any last minute things before summer break so I am not terribly worried.


----------



## MrsLux

I've made a start in shopping. The main things I need to buy are the rumble seat for my Uppa baby and a new toddler bed for DS so baby can use existing nursery furniture. Have got tons of pink clothes already &#128584;


----------



## Stormynights

We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.

:hugs: I hope everything continues to look good. That is so so scary.


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> I've made a start in shopping. The main things I need to buy are the rumble seat for my Uppa baby and a new toddler bed for DS so baby can use existing nursery furniture. Have got tons of pink clothes already &#128584;

I am like fully in decorating mode.. I went to the store last night and found the exact color in a can of mismatched paint that I needed for her furniture so my mom is going to work on that this weekend. I have the prints I want picked out so just waiting to order them. 

We are going shopping Monday for some clothes and other baby items so that will be fun.


----------



## xkirstyx

Stormynights said:


> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.

Oh no that's exactly what I was like! Did they scan you? Mine was from the placenta and I've thankfully had no more bleeding since. Fingers crossed all is ok xxx


----------



## Stormynights

xkirstyx said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.
> 
> Oh no that's exactly what I was like! Did they scan you? Mine was from the placenta and I've thankfully had no more bleeding since. Fingers crossed all is ok xxxClick to expand...

No scan. They did a pelvic exam, checked my cervix and listened to her heartbeat. I have my level 2 on Monday; I'm hoping to find out more information then. I also see my regular midwife on Wednesday so hopefully we will get some more solid answers. They think it was caused by sex, but I've never had that much bleeding after DTD. It was terrifying. Luckily it has stopped now.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I haven't been able to get on here for a while. We bought a house and I've pretty much had to move us by myself over the past month (dh came after work to get the big stuff I couldn't get by myself with my dad to help him) but now we are completely moved and settled in to the new house and I love it! 
I had my anatomy scan last week. We're having a BOY! I wanted a girl the whole time but on the day of the reveal I started to really want another boy and that's what we're having so I'm happy and excited about having another lil boy &#128522; 
I have to go back on November 1st for another ultrasound because he is breech. The Dr said not to worry because they usually turn themselves so hopefully when I go back he won't be breech anymore. Although I know he is still breech right now because I still feel his kicks very low right above my pelvic bone. We also couldn't see his heart or face because of the position he was in and he was not moving very much at all no matter what we tried to get him to move. The technician said he was probably asleep because he would move a little but not move his body lol so hopefully when I go back I'll get to see his sweet face and make sure everything is OK with his heart. The Dr said she didn't see any need for concern because he looks healthy and is already above average on his weight (at 21 weeks exactly he weighed a pound. She said he is a few ounces above average which is fine) 
I also have to do the glucose test at the next appointment which I'm not looking forward to. That stuff is gross lol 

I hope all is well with everyone and I'll go back and catch up with everyone!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.

Oh no how scary :hugs:. I'm glad they said all was well . Keep us updated on the situation though :hugs: xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I haven't been able to get on here for a while. We bought a house and I've pretty much had to move us by myself over the past month (dh came after work to get the big stuff I couldn't get by myself with my dad to help him) but now we are completely moved and settled in to the new house and I love it!
> I had my anatomy scan last week. We're having a BOY! I wanted a girl the whole time but on the day of the reveal I started to really want another boy and that's what we're having so I'm happy and excited about having another lil boy &#128522;
> I have to go back on November 1st for another ultrasound because he is breech. The Dr said not to worry because they usually turn themselves so hopefully when I go back he won't be breech anymore. Although I know he is still breech right now because I still feel his kicks very low right above my pelvic bone. We also couldn't see his heart or face because of the position he was in and he was not moving very much at all no matter what we tried to get him to move. The technician said he was probably asleep because he would move a little but not move his body lol so hopefully when I go back I'll get to see his sweet face and make sure everything is OK with his heart. The Dr said she didn't see any need for concern because he looks healthy and is already above average on his weight (at 21 weeks exactly he weighed a pound. She said he is a few ounces above average which is fine)
> I also have to do the glucose test at the next appointment which I'm not looking forward to. That stuff is gross lol
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone and I'll go back and catch up with everyone!

Nice to see you back ! Glad the house went well and yay for team blue !!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Is anyone else team yellow ?:cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I haven't been able to get on here for a while. We bought a house and I've pretty much had to move us by myself over the past month (dh came after work to get the big stuff I couldn't get by myself with my dad to help him) but now we are completely moved and settled in to the new house and I love it!
> I had my anatomy scan last week. We're having a BOY! I wanted a girl the whole time but on the day of the reveal I started to really want another boy and that's what we're having so I'm happy and excited about having another lil boy &#128522;
> I have to go back on November 1st for another ultrasound because he is breech. The Dr said not to worry because they usually turn themselves so hopefully when I go back he won't be breech anymore. Although I know he is still breech right now because I still feel his kicks very low right above my pelvic bone. We also couldn't see his heart or face because of the position he was in and he was not moving very much at all no matter what we tried to get him to move. The technician said he was probably asleep because he would move a little but not move his body lol so hopefully when I go back I'll get to see his sweet face and make sure everything is OK with his heart. The Dr said she didn't see any need for concern because he looks healthy and is already above average on his weight (at 21 weeks exactly he weighed a pound. She said he is a few ounces above average which is fine)
> I also have to do the glucose test at the next appointment which I'm not looking forward to. That stuff is gross lol
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone and I'll go back and catch up with everyone!

My DS was Breech until about 2 weeks before I delivered, baby can flip around multiple times between now and then. :) Congrats on joining Team Blue and on the purchase of your new home!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I feel like we haven't been home at all this week, I have been with my cousins helping plan and prepare one of our cousins funerals, so it has been an emotionally exhausting week and trying to eat healthy and rest this week has been a challenge. Thankfully the baby is moving a ton which helps us stay positive and focused. 
Happy Thanksgiving Weekend to any of the other Canadian Moms here :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Stormynights said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.
> 
> Oh no that's exactly what I was like! Did they scan you? Mine was from the placenta and I've thankfully had no more bleeding since. Fingers crossed all is ok xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No scan. They did a pelvic exam, checked my cervix and listened to her heartbeat. I have my level 2 on Monday; I'm hoping to find out more information then. I also see my regular midwife on Wednesday so hopefully we will get some more solid answers. They think it was caused by sex, but I've never had that much bleeding after DTD. It was terrifying. Luckily it has stopped now.Click to expand...

At least everything seems ok. Take it bleeding has stopped? Most likely would of been from dtd. They wanted to examine to and check cervix but when dr came she said it was far too risky because my placenta is so low.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Nordic, and Hopeful. 
Hopeful, everyone keeps telling me that he will probably turn at the last minute. I hope so! This is our 4th baby but I've never had a breech baby and never had a C-section so it's scary to think about. My mom had 3 sections because my brother (her first born) was breech so she had to have a section with my sister and I too. All this feels so new to me because even though I have 3 children already, it's been 10 years since my youngest was born and now that I'm a little older, I feel like I appreciate it more. Not that I didn't appreciate the first 3 it's just now I'm way more aware of everything going on with myself and him. I think he turned last night because I was feeling him kick way up high by my ribs almost and I have only felt him kick really low like right above my pelvic bone. Today he's really active and kicking and rolling around right in the middle. I wish I could see in there and see what position he's in so I'll know for sure where he's at when I feel him in different positions lol I'm just so anxious to see his sweet face on the next ultrasound lol


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Stormynights

xkirstyx said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> We spent last night at the ER/L&D. I was bleeding pretty badly (not gushing, but like a period) and passed a clot. They said everything appears to be okay, but to follow up with my midwife on Wednesday and pelvic rest at least until then.
> 
> Oh no that's exactly what I was like! Did they scan you? Mine was from the placenta and I've thankfully had no more bleeding since. Fingers crossed all is ok xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No scan. They did a pelvic exam, checked my cervix and listened to her heartbeat. I have my level 2 on Monday; I'm hoping to find out more information then. I also see my regular midwife on Wednesday so hopefully we will get some more solid answers. They think it was caused by sex, but I've never had that much bleeding after DTD. It was terrifying. Luckily it has stopped now.Click to expand...
> 
> At least everything seems ok. Take it bleeding has stopped? Most likely would of been from dtd. They wanted to examine to and check cervix but when dr came she said it was far too risky because my placenta is so low.Click to expand...

They asked me if my placenta was low. I told them I didn't know if it was, but no one had mentioned it to me. I'm going to ask more at my ultrasound on Monday. 

Just some very lightly tinged cm this morning and yesterday.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Hope everyone is doing okay

Hey , doing great over here ! Had my first slightly swollen ankles yesterday , but had a lazy day . So went for a 2 mile walk in the evening . I felt so much better :hugs: How are you feeling ? Is baby getting a wiggle pattern yet ? Mine is still sporadic , but I think it's due to anterior placenta . As when I listen with doppler it's like baby is playing drums there is so much movement noise :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww nitric that's great! 

He was really kicking last night about 9pm so I hope he does it again tonight :)


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Hope everyone is doing okay

Doing okay here. Both DS and I have a cold so just relaxing. I've been cleaning out the nursery bit by bit so I'm excited to get that going. I reassembled the crib yesterday so just need to wash it up when i feel better. 

I've been feeling baby a bit this morning. She has herself in a weird spot as the thumps are pretty low. I can't wait until I get a consistent pattern for her.


----------



## Feronia

Stormynights, wow, they absolutely should not have done a vaginal exam if they were unsure whether your placenta was low! The protocol is to rule out placenta previa before ever doing a VE otherwise you risk rupturing vessels in the placenta and making it a lot worse. The two concerning things with bleeding at this point are placenta previa and placenta abruption. Placenta previa bleeding is painless, like a period, and your uterus is soft, whereas placenta abruption bleeding is usually mild to severe and your uterus is hard. 

The other potential causes are infection, possibly a late-diagnosed subchorionic hematoma, and cervical lacerations. I'm just so surprised they did a VE before ruling out placenta previa. 

And breech babies are sooooo incredibly common at 22 weeks that they shouldn't have even mentioned it or sent you for a follow up based on that alone, we wouldn't even expect them to be head down until 34 weeks.


----------



## Stormynights

Feronia said:


> Stormynights, wow, they absolutely should not have done a vaginal exam if they were unsure whether your placenta was low! The protocol is to rule out placenta previa before ever doing a VE otherwise you risk rupturing vessels in the placenta and making it a lot worse. The two concerning things with bleeding at this point are placenta previa and placenta abruption. Placenta previa bleeding is painless, like a period, and your uterus is soft, whereas placenta abruption bleeding is usually mild to severe and your uterus is hard.
> 
> The other potential causes are infection, possibly a late-diagnosed subchorionic hematoma, and cervical lacerations. I'm just so surprised they did a VE before ruling out placenta previa.
> 
> And breech babies are sooooo incredibly common at 22 weeks that they shouldn't have even mentioned it or sent you for a follow up based on that alone, we wouldn't even expect them to be head down until 34 weeks.

She said my cervix feels perfect. Whatever that means. I remember at my very first appointment (a different midwife I only saw that one time) had said something about my cervix... but I can't remember what it was. Basically that it bled easily for some reason... because I was having faint spotting then after intercourse, and her checking me made me bleed again. No bleeding since. I'm hoping to find out more answers on Monday.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Have any of you had the lower back contractions? I haven't with any of my first 3 and I've never gone into labor on my own. I've always been induced. Anyway, tonight I have been having lower back pain on the left side that comes and goes. It lasts about 15-20 minutes then stops. It's happened twice. Is this a contraction? I know I should know by now with this being my 4th baby and I feel silly by asking but this pregnancy is so different from the others so I don't know. Maybe it's just from being so busy with moving to a new house? If I keep experiencing this I'll call my Dr and see what they say but I'm wondering if this could possibly be a contraction or just my body telling me to slow down and relax a little bit.


----------



## luci and bump

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Have any of you had the lower back contractions? I haven't with any of my first 3 and I've never gone into labor on my own. I've always been induced. Anyway, tonight I have been having lower back pain on the left side that comes and goes. It lasts about 15-20 minutes then stops. It's happened twice. Is this a contraction? I know I should know by now with this being my 4th baby and I feel silly by asking but this pregnancy is so different from the others so I don't know. Maybe it's just from being so busy with moving to a new house? If I keep experiencing this I'll call my Dr and see what they say but I'm wondering if this could possibly be a contraction or just my body telling me to slow down and relax a little bit.

When I was in labour with DD I had horrendous back contractions. I didn't realise until she was in my arms that she'd been back to back. 
I've had a lovely weekend, drove up to Aberystwyth Thursday to see OH (he's in uni here) and he's coming back to Cardiff with me this morning (when I manage to drag him out of bed! Supposed to be leaving in 15 mins and he's still snoring :haha:) we're going to a nearly new baby sale, and to do some shopping :) then Tuesday we have our 20 week scan :cloud9:
Baby has been pretty active, but seems to have settled into a bit of a routine now, she's particularly active between 9-10pm. OH felt her kick for the first time this weekend, and now he won't leave my belly alone :haha: :haha: he does sometimes think he's felt a movement when I haven't felt anything, but I've just nodded and smiled :blush: :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Maybe gas Lucie your oh felt but I'd nod anyway too lol! 

Hopfl I've had this. I asked my midwife mine seems to come if I'm not feeling a lot of movement-she thinks he's probably turned around so the niggles I get are him moving. 

He's active also at 9-10pm at night. I got myself a Doppler and although it's not one with a gel so ts not great he kicked it last night the Doppler went flying off my tummy. I'm getting "tickled" when I sit so I'm presuming that's him but I go to bed early because I love to watch stuff on Netflix in my iPad so I'm lying sort of flat and he goes for it. Amazing!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Have any of you had the lower back contractions? I haven't with any of my first 3 and I've never gone into labor on my own. I've always been induced. Anyway, tonight I have been having lower back pain on the left side that comes and goes. It lasts about 15-20 minutes then stops. It's happened twice. Is this a contraction? I know I should know by now with this being my 4th baby and I feel silly by asking but this pregnancy is so different from the others so I don't know. Maybe it's just from being so busy with moving to a new house? If I keep experiencing this I'll call my Dr and see what they say but I'm wondering if this could possibly be a contraction or just my body telling me to slow down and relax a little bit.

Definitely listen to your body . Any concerns no matter how tiny call your MAU. It's always better to be safe than sorry. I'm on the sofa today as have period pain aches and my back hurts . I'm thinking it's just achey stretchy ligaments as baby is on a growth spurt now and my uterus is starting to get much heavier. I can feel baby doing a fair bit of river dancing so I'm not too worried. :hugs:

P's try some paracetamol and a heat pack on your back. Or a nice deep bath :hugs:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Nordic, I took some Tylenol and it seemed to help a little. I also soaked in a warm (not hot) bath and just relaxed for the rest of the night. It's completely stopped now and he's moving a lot today so I'm sure everything is fine now. If it happens again I'll definitely call my Dr and see what she says about it. Thank you for the advice &#128522;


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Nordic, I took some Tylenol and it seemed to help a little. I also soaked in a warm (not hot) bath and just relaxed for the rest of the night. It's completely stopped now and he's moving a lot today so I'm sure everything is fine now. If it happens again I'll definitely call my Dr and see what she says about it. Thank you for the advice &#55357;&#56842;

It's such a worry isn't it . I don't remember being on edge as much with previous pregnancies as I am with this baby. I've not bled since 11 weeks yet still find myself checking every bit of tp after going for a pee in case of blood or unusual discharge:haha: . Don't get me wrong I'm not totally stressing out but I definitely think twice about twinges etc this time around . I'll be glad when my csec day arrives , until then here's hoping for plain sailing, for All of us :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

:hugs: have a great week ladies :hugs:

P's I braved the scales this morning . 4 lb weight gain since August 21st , and I'd put on 4-5 lb since my BFP (pesky morning sickness making me graze :haha:!!!) So it's giving me a gain of 8-9 lb at the halfway mark ! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I am sitting at 9 lbs too. I'd like to try to say I'm trying but at this point I just feel terrible most of the time and I am happy to just eat something I can tolerate. 

I have my fetal echo today. They saw nothing at my 20 week scan but I'm still a touch nervous.


----------



## luci and bump

I've been piling on the weight! With my first pregnancy I could hardly eat because I had bad sickness. This time, I can't stop eating! I went to greggs for a breakfast bap this morning, and was saying how hungry I was, and the lovely lady gave me 5 sausages instead of 3 :blush: on my booking appointment 3 weeks ago I was 46kg. Today I'm 49 :blush: :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yep I've gained :/. Was 9st 8 now 10st 3lbs. Wee fatty :(


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Yep I've gained :/. Was 9st 8 now 10st 3lbs. Wee fatty :(

I feel like a heffalump :haha: . My Last baby I'd gained 4 lb by this stage plus I was very slim. I'm staying active though and not giving in to cravings . :haha: xxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> I've been piling on the weight! With my first pregnancy I could hardly eat because I had bad sickness. This time, I can't stop eating! I went to greggs for a breakfast bap this morning, and was saying how hungry I was, and the lovely lady gave me 5 sausages instead of 3 :blush: on my booking appointment 3 weeks ago I was 46kg. Today I'm 49 :blush: :haha:

You're quite petite though aren't you ? It's healthy for you to gain a little extra :hugs::hugs: . I love steak bakes from greggs :haha: xxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordic I probably weigh more each week I can't resist sweet treats right now :(


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Nordic I probably weigh more each week I can't resist sweet treats right now :(

I've not got any particular cravings , they change week to week , or even day to day . Just now it's rice crispies with very cold milk and ice cold water :haha:

Ooh I forgot to say , I could see bumplet kicking last night , it was so cool :cloud9:


----------



## luci and bump

nordicpixie83 said:


> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> I've been piling on the weight! With my first pregnancy I could hardly eat because I had bad sickness. This time, I can't stop eating! I went to greggs for a breakfast bap this morning, and was saying how hungry I was, and the lovely lady gave me 5 sausages instead of 3 :blush: on my booking appointment 3 weeks ago I was 46kg. Today I'm 49 :blush: :haha:
> 
> You're quite petite though aren't you ? It's healthy for you to gain a little extra :hugs::hugs: . I love steak bakes from greggs :haha: xxxxClick to expand...

? 

Yea I'm teeny tiny tbh, I've always had a super fast metabolism and struggle to gain weight and keep it on. I try and snack on healthy things, but I've developed an obsession with salt and black pepper crisps :blush: I'm enjoying my new boobs and my bigger bum, but I'm not so keen on my hamster cheeks and double chin :dohh: :haha: 
We have our 20 week scan tomorrow, I'm so excited. But mega nervous that they're going to say they were wrong a few weeks ago and that we're actually having a boy! I've started to get used to the thought of 2 daughters, and have bought a ton of girl stuff! It's going to be a manic morning too, DD can't go to breakfast club til 8.20, and our scan is at 8.45. The hospital is only 2 junctions along the ring road, but it's going to be rush hour! Fingers crossed we make it!!


----------



## Stormynights

I've gained so much weight so far. We are going through tough times money wise so we've been eating cheap in stead of healthy. :blush:



Had our level 2 today, baby looks perfect. Attaching scan picture. :cloud9::cloud9: Still team pink! :)

https://sm.uploads.im/t/9hRYu.jpg[/url]


----------



## krissie328

What a beautiful picture stormy!

My echo was a bust today. Little miss decided to sleep and I could not get her to move. She was in such a position her ribs were casting shadows. So they want me back in two weeks. It just sucks I gotta drive 2 hours and miss work.


----------



## lian_83

Can totally relate Stormy, we're having major financial issues, as we just had a handover for our new house, but we have no money left for finishing touches such as driveway, landscaping, curtains, and appliances. We are living in a furnished rental, so we have very few furniture, not even a single bed. We are screwed.
Been gaining so much weight as well. Already piled 7 kg. I wish I have your metabolism Luci. 

---
We had our U/S last week. Didn't get to sleep much the night before so I was kinda groggy. The tech asked whether we would like to know the sex, and I blurted out No, while hubby said "Yes". Hubby wanted to know the sex so we know whether DS or DD will have a future roommate, and who will have his/her own room. We will have a 4br home, and 1 room will be a study or office. 

The tech said, maybe decide that later, as it will be a long and detailed scan. Indeed, I have to lie on my back for a long time and after 30 minutes, I started to feel breathless. The tech instructed me to lie on my side. Helped a bit, but then he started pressing my stomach harder as the baby was moving a lot. The pressure in my bladder made me dizzy and I had the urge to go to the toilet, but I opted to just ignore it and just get the scan over with. Then, things went south from there and I just got dizzy and can't keep my eyes open. I was conscious but feeling so horrible. Anyway, long story short, we had to stay team yellow as I had to rush to the toilet the moment the tech finished.


----------



## luci and bump

Just got back from our scan :) we're 100% team pink :) SD is going to be excited, DD isn't:haha: trying to think of exciting ways to reveal it to them now


----------



## Stormynights

Krissie - Aw sorry about your echo! We had a bit of a scare with peanuts heart. I guess at my last ultrasound she didn't get any good pictures of it (They don't talk to you at that clinic after your scan) this doctor came in after this scan and told me she needed to get a better view at baby's heart again and that sometimes with overweight mom's their hearts don't develop well... and they need to know beforehand because our city isn't as equipped to deal with heart defects... I was about to cry then she said, but this baby's heart looks normal. 
Like woman, couldn't you lead with that information??? &#128552;&#128565;


Lian - sorry about your dizziness! I get dizzy at home on my back but they had me slightly inclined so I was able to sit for an hour while they scanned. She also didn't make me have a completely full bladder which was nice. 

Luci - Glad your scan went well! We told DD by making a cascarones with pink confetti and glitter inside and cracked it over her head. She loved it.


----------



## krissie328

Stormy- nobody even thinks anything is wrong with her heart it's because I have diabetes. Meh!

Lain- how scary. I hope you're feeling better. 

Luci- congrats on team pink.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I've gained so much weight so far. We are going through tough times money wise so we've been eating cheap in stead of healthy. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Had our level 2 today, baby looks perfect. Attaching scan picture. :cloud9::cloud9: Still team pink! :)
> 
> https://sm.uploads.im/t/9hRYu.jpg[/url]

Hey , oh my gosh , isn't she just the cutest little thing. The little pouty lips are adorable ! :cloud9: 

Hugs to the ladies that are feeling yuk or stressed with scans :hugs:

Luci that's fab , upload a scan pic ! Ours is on Friday , I can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## Feronia

I've had severe, deep burning pain in both of my arms. Has anyone else experienced similar? My family doctor was at a loss...

Cute u/s pic, stormy!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feronia said:


> I've had severe, deep burning pain in both of my arms. Has anyone else experienced similar? My family doctor was at a loss...
> 
> Cute u/s pic, stormy!

Never had anything like it I'm afraid . The fact that It is both arms is unusual and maybe suggests it's coming from a central nerve ..... not too sure . Maybe ask a physio/chiro for their input . :hugs:


----------



## luci and bump

nordicpixie83 said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> I've gained so much weight so far. We are going through tough times money wise so we've been eating cheap in stead of healthy. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Had our level 2 today, baby looks perfect. Attaching scan picture. :cloud9::cloud9: Still team pink! :)
> 
> https://sm.uploads.im/t/9hRYu.jpg[/url]
> 
> Hey , oh my gosh , isn't she just the cutest little thing. The little pouty lips are adorable ! :cloud9:
> 
> Hugs to the ladies that are feeling yuk or stressed with scans :hugs:
> 
> Luci that's fab , upload a scan pic ! Ours is on Friday , I can't wait :cloud9:Click to expand...

That is such a lovely picture! I'm torn about paying for a private 4d scan. I'd book it for when SD is down over Christmas, as I'd love our girls to experience seeing their baby sister :cloud9: but the practical part of me says "That's £59 You could spend on Christmas presents/practical things for the baby" 

I'll try and figure out how to upload a picture properly so you can all see. The radiographer was so lovely today, he showed us everything so in depth. She was rubbing her little nose, and apparently she had hiccups, which made it look like she was blowing bubbles :cloud9: :cloud9: I'm so in love with her already! She has no name atm, but we're leaning towards Poppy Harriet Fisher. Both DD and SD said if it was a girl we should call her Poppy, which is freaky as they haven't spoken to each other since finding out about the baby!


----------



## krissie328

I love the name Poppy. <3


----------



## Stormynights

I have some burning in my thighs occasionally. I think mine is pressure on my veins or something. Nothing in my arms. 

Ours was just the regular level 2 ultrasound, she surprised us and put the machine in 3D at the end and took a couple face pics! She said they always try to throw in a couple 3D pictures. We actually won a 3D/4D ultrasound at an elective place on instagram. It's scheduled for November. I'm so excited! She should be nice and plump then. :cloud9:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I've been checking out this thread for a couple of weeks, but we had a little scare at the anatomy scan (just went back and rechecked and everything is fine), so I was hesitant to join before we knew all was okay.

I'm pregnant with my 2nd boy, due February 11th. I have a blood clotting disorder, so I've had a bit of a bumpy ride with 2 later losses at 18 and 14 weeks. Then, last year, my double rainbow baby Liam was born August 26th and he was worth all the worry, all the wait! I am older (39) so we thought let's start trying for #2 because it might take some time, and I fell pregnant the first moment possible. Our boys will be almost exactly 1 1/2 years apart.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, xanzaba! I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly from here on out. :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome xanzaba. I hope things setting down for you now and you can enjoy it more.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I have some burning in my thighs occasionally. I think mine is pressure on my veins or something. Nothing in my arms.
> 
> Ours was just the regular level 2 ultrasound, she surprised us and put the machine in 3D at the end and took a couple face pics! She said they always try to throw in a couple 3D pictures. We actually won a 3D/4D ultrasound at an elective place on instagram. It's scheduled for November. I'm so excited! She should be nice and plump then. :cloud9:

We had a 4D done at 30 weeks with DD2 in January 2013 when she was 30 weeks . It was lovely , although the little monkey Was breech with her feet in front of her face :haha: . I'll find some pics of it xx. I imagine the technology has improved a lot since then as well xxx

Welcome xanzaba :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, ladies. I'm beginning to relax into it. Strangest thing though- I have morning sickness since 20 weeks that is much worse than 1st trimester after disappearing for many weeks! I've never actually vomited in the first trimester (just queasiness), so this is new to me. Anyone else have morning sickness now?


----------



## Bittersweet

Welcome xanaba!


----------



## Stormynights

Welcome Xanzaba. Sorry for your losses, I'm glad everything appeared to be okay in your scan! :hugs:

No more morning sickness for me. It went away at around 13 weeks this time. Last pregnancy I had it until about 17-18 weeks.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm beginning to relax into it. Strangest thing though- I have morning sickness since 20 weeks that is much worse than 1st trimester after disappearing for many weeks! I've never actually vomited in the first trimester (just queasiness), so this is new to me. Anyone else have morning sickness now?

You have my full sympathy as I had awful nausea up until 12 13weeks. Then it started again about 18 weeks . But has been worse the last few days . Ugh :haha: . Still suffering from awful migraines that are really debilitating. 

Our scan is tomorrow and it feels like forever away :haha:


----------



## krissie328

So sorry to the ladies still experiencing nausea. :hugs:

I am dealing with incredible dizziness. I know it cannot be dehydration as I have been drinking nonstop because I am sick. I think some of the dizziness is a sinus infection but I also had it before getting sick. 

Good luck tomorrow Nordic. I hope it goes quickly for you and you have a lovely scan.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> So sorry to the ladies still experiencing nausea. :hugs:
> 
> I am dealing with incredible dizziness. I know it cannot be dehydration as I have been drinking nonstop because I am sick. I think some of the dizziness is a sinus infection but I also had it before getting sick.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Nordic. I hope it goes quickly for you and you have a lovely scan.

What's your BP like ? Mine sits low side of normal so I get a dizzy head if I stand up too quickly or rush around . Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Its been running average so far. Probably even just a little on the high average side.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, Nordicpixie, that you are also dealing with nausea. A friend suggested it might be acid reflux/indigestion, so I started eating smaller dinners and finishing with a yogurt. Last night I didn't have any issues, so maybe that's the solution!

Krissie I hope you feel better. I've had that lightheadedness and it's not fun!


----------



## luci and bump

I've been so lucky with this pregnancy, with DD I was sick from 6 weeks until about 30 weeks. This time I haven't had more than 3 days of sickness, and that's usually because I've let myself get too hungry. 
Have been feeling so much movement, it's amazing :cloud9: I have a posterior placenta this time round, with DD it was anterior, so I hardly felt any movements until about 25 weeks. I've been feeling them since about 17 weeks, but they can be felt on the outside now :cloud9: :cloud9: 
Still trying to figure out how to upload pictures to show you all my beautiful baby. And my lovely little bump :) feels nice having people to chat about bellies and babies with, knowing they won't be bored :haha:


----------



## Stormynights

You can officially see my belly jump when she's kicking/moving in there. :haha:

Can't wait to see everyone's scan/bump pics! :)

We have two more scans in November. One 3D/4D elective, and a growth scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

I love watching my bump moving when baby kicks! 
Got my scan tomorrow morning. Keeping everything crossed that my placenta has moved!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Scan went really well ! Baby is measuring two days ahead (my original due date , but they won't change it now !). Placenta is anterior but right in front of cervix so need scanned again in 11 weeks . Also they'll keep an eye on growth in case of placenta failing etc (from my sch). Apart from that it was lovely to see baby . As you can see in photos it's sucking it's bottom lip , dd2 did this as well and after being born :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0965.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0966.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0967.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stormynights

Beautiful scan pics!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Scan went amazing this morning. He looks perfect and we even watched him picking his nose :haha: placenta has now moved to the side and behind him now so there's no worries about that anymore :thumbup::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2098.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Scan went amazing this morning. He looks perfect and we even watched him picking his nose :haha: placenta has now moved to the side and behind him now so there's no worries about that anymore :thumbup::cloud9:

That's fabulous news :hugs: love his wee nose and mouth :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

We opted to stay team yellow . However, baby decided to move and flash us whilst the tech was measuring the femur . I'm pretty sure of what I thought I saw :dohh: . She did move it away very quickly so it was a fleeting glimpse. Definitely not the techs fault , I feel a bit disheartened though , not at what I thought I saw but that I am going to miss that moment at birth . Not going to buy any definite gender specific clothing just in case .:haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Nordic that&#8217;s frustrating! 

We&#8217;ve ordered our pram. Will be here Christmas time. Feels real! And got a &#8220;hospital going home&#8221; outfit. 

We just need a cot bed, changing dresser, mattress and then do his room!


----------



## krissie328

So cute Kirsty!

Nordic- that's frustrating. 

I'm hoping to work on the nursery this weekend but I'm still sick so we'll see how much energy I can gather. 

Baby girl is moving a lot the last couple days. I hope it keeps up now.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Krissie I hope you feel better soon c


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Aww Krissie I hope you feel better soon c

Thanks.

Happy v-day! I can't believe we're that far along.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you! I&#8217;m so pleased to have got to here just hope I can get rough the next few months and he will be here :)


----------



## Stormynights

I'm getting so excited to meet LO. I wish we could fast forward to at least Thanksgiving (Nov 23rd) 
We will be in a better financial situation to start buying more things, then Christmas, the New Year, and DD1's birthday! I just hope I don't go into labor on her birthday lol. She's been fretting that.


----------



## lian_83

Oh, that's a bit heartbreaking. We're also team yellow, during my anomaly scan, when I got so dizzy and had to cut the scan short, I think I have seen a glimpse of something, but could just be a chord, besides was not really sure what the tech was doing at that time and I was just trying to catch my breath. Oh well, team yellow it is!



nordicpixie83 said:


> We opted to stay team yellow . However, baby decided to move and flash us whilst the tech was measuring the femur . I'm pretty sure of what I thought I saw :dohh: . She did move it away very quickly so it was a fleeting glimpse. Definitely not the techs fault , I feel a bit disheartened though , not at what I thought I saw but that I am going to miss that moment at birth . Not going to buy any definite gender specific clothing just in case .:haha:


----------



## Feronia

Just remember, everything on ultrasound looks like a penis to the untrained eye. :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

lian_83 said:


> Oh, that's a bit heartbreaking. We're also team yellow, during my anomaly scan, when I got so dizzy and had to cut the scan short, I think I have seen a glimpse of something, but could just be a chord, besides was not really sure what the tech was doing at that time and I was just trying to catch my breath. Oh well, team yellow it is!
> 
> 
> 
> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> We opted to stay team yellow . However, baby decided to move and flash us whilst the tech was measuring the femur . I'm pretty sure of what I thought I saw :dohh: . She did move it away very quickly so it was a fleeting glimpse. Definitely not the techs fault , I feel a bit disheartened though , not at what I thought I saw but that I am going to miss that moment at birth . Not going to buy any definite gender specific clothing just in case .:haha:Click to expand...

I don't mind what we have , Hubby isn't fussed either (although I think deep down he'd like a boy to even the score as it's a house full of girls , me and the two girlie's , three female dogs , the horse is a boy so he has that :haha:!!!)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's v day! Sooo happy to have made it this far &#10084; I can't wait to finally be able to get to hold him and see his sweet face. 

Does anyone else live in the states in the south? I live in south Alabama and it's HOT! I can't wait for the cooler weather.


----------



## krissie328

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> It's v day! Sooo happy to have made it this far &#10084; I can't wait to finally be able to get to hold him and see his sweet face.
> 
> Does anyone else live in the states in the south? I live in south Alabama and it's HOT! I can't wait for the cooler weather.

Congrats on vday!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Congrats to the ladies that have reached V - day :hugs: 

My bump is pretty decent size for my gestation , fourth baby I guess , but is anyone else on at least baby three , and feel like their uterus is massive :haha: . All of a sudden I feel very pregnant . Baby's kicks rarely go unnoticed now and I can feel him/her rolling around , it makes me feel a little queasy :haha: :sick:


----------



## krissie328

I'm only on baby 2 and I feel gigantic in comparison. I think it doesn't help that I am very achy and uncomfortable.


----------



## xanzaba

So nice to see all the beautiful baby pics. Sorry Nordic that your baby flashed you but I would take it with a grain of salt, it's hard to see anything. 

Hopfl4bbynbr4- I live in Florida, so I know what you mean. I would give anything for a cold blast. I'm currently in California for work and... it's hot here! Yesterday it was 92. So disappointing!

I'm not sure when exactly v-day is for me, but I'm holding off celebrating until 24 weeks (Sunday) because my hospital doesn't take preemies in the NICU until then. I had DS in the same hospital, and that's where I want to have this little guy.

I'm not one to love pregnancy- it's a bit inconvenient, sometimes interesting, but generally I'm just excited for it to be done with. However, the past couple of days I've been getting sentimental about feeling bubs kick, sad that this is the last time I'm feel little flutters in my belly. Our max is 2, we didn't even know if we wanted 2, let nature take it's course and I was pregnant with the first shot. But now I'm becoming very attached to this little fella. With DS I didn't let my hopes get too high because of past problems. This little dude is going to be so spoilt, I see it already.


----------



## Stormynights

We got a cold front up in Oklahoma. The high is 69 today. 

I'm also feeling sentimental about feeling a baby in my tummy again. Growing up I always wanted 2 children, but when we had DD she got really sick as a newborn and we almost lost her. We decided that we were probably only going to have the one then as we didn't want to go through all that again... but the baby fever bit us hard and we changed our minds. This will be our last baby though. Unless we accidentally get pregnant... but it hasn't happened in the 6 years since DD1, so I don't think it'll be hard to avoid. :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> So nice to see all the beautiful baby pics. Sorry Nordic that your baby flashed you but I would take it with a grain of salt, it's hard to see anything.
> 
> Hopfl4bbynbr4- I live in Florida, so I know what you mean. I would give anything for a cold blast. I'm currently in California for work and... it's hot here! Yesterday it was 92. So disappointing!
> 
> I'm not sure when exactly v-day is for me, but I'm holding off celebrating until 24 weeks (Sunday) because my hospital doesn't take preemies in the NICU until then. I had DS in the same hospital, and that's where I want to have this little guy.
> 
> I'm not one to love pregnancy- it's a bit inconvenient, sometimes interesting, but generally I'm just excited for it to be done with. However, the past couple of days I've been getting sentimental about feeling bubs kick, sad that this is the last time I'm feel little flutters in my belly. Our max is 2, we didn't even know if we wanted 2, let nature take it's course and I was pregnant with the first shot. But now I'm becoming very attached to this little fella. With DS I didn't let my hopes get too high because of past problems. This little dude is going to be so spoilt, I see it already.

Vday is 24 weeks . Most hospitals won't take babies before then unless they are really making an effort to breathe and cry. Even then some still won't . The one I'm at won't in any circumstances though. Anyway ......... 

Yeah it was a pretty clear flash lol , however I'm not acting on it ! Still buying neutral :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Feronia

It also depends on the level of hospital. Some preemies at 22-23 weeks make it, but they have a lot of extra help. A level 3 hospital is going to have a lot more capabilities in supporting preemies under 24 weeks compared to a level 1 hospital, which has zero and only supports term babies.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feronia said:


> It also depends on the level of hospital. Some preemies at 22-23 weeks make it, but they have a lot of extra help. A level 3 hospital is going to have a lot more capabilities in supporting preemies under 24 weeks compared to a level 1 hospital, which has zero and only supports term babies.

The town I'm near now isn't very big so doesn't have the biggest NICU resources . The hospital where i had my DD was a huge university hospital so had the facilities to look after micro preemies.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Nordic, I'm on baby number 4. With my first three children I gained so much weight. 80 the first, 60 the second and 80 pounds the third time. This time though I'm now 24 weeks and have only gained 8 pounds! With that said, I still feel huge! My bump is different from morning to night. In the morning I'm still a little smaller but then by the time I go to bed my bump is massive. This pregnancy is so different for me. Everyone keeps saying I'm all baby but I guess they don't notice my massive thighs, arms, and bum like I do lol My Mom did tell me yesterday though that I'm finally starting to get big lol 

Xanz, here in Alabama we finally got a "cold front" so yesterday it was about 90 and when dh and the kids went to work and school this morning it was 50ish outside! I went out to sit on the swing and enjoy the cooler weather while letting the dog play. It was lovely. Unfortunately though it'll warm up again soon so I'll be back to burning up again &#128529; 

My next appointment is getting closer and I'm getting nervous about having another ultrasound. On the last one, the technician couldn't see baby's heart very well or his face because of the position he was in so I'm worried there could be something wrong with his heart or something. Is it normal for the Dr to want a follow up if they can't see the heart very well even though we did get a heart rate of 145? I guess I'm just being paranoid but I keep thinking maybe they thought something was wrong and just didn't want to tell me? We will also be checking to see if he's still breech and doing the glucose test at the same appointment.


----------



## krissie328

Geez- we are having nice weather and our high is in the 60s. :haha: Our cold front is due Friday with rain and 40s. :/

It is very normal to follow up, especially with the heart. I had to follow up for my son's spine because they couldn't get a good shot.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopfl- I think it's normal. They just want to be able to check everything. The tech last time had a hard time getting images of all 4 chambers of the heart , even though at times you could see all 4 chambers clearly. She spent quite a bit of time bruising me and the doctor checked it again once she was done.

I just saw that next week it is getting down to 69 degrees and I was giddy. I used to live up north and I miss the fall so much. I'm one of those Floridians that not-so-secretly wish that I lived up north and probably will move back one day.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Krissie and Xanz. I guess I'm just worried about it. I'll be happy to see him again though &#128522;&#10084; 

I have lived in the south my whole life so I don't think I would survive living somewhere where it actually snows lol I hate the cold! I'll freeze haha I like it a little cooler than it has been but I don't want it below 50ish lol dh freezes me at night with the ac on all the time so I can only imagine what it would be like if it actually snowed here in south Alabama. I'm in Mobile so I'm pretty close to the gulf so even our winter is fairly warm every year.


----------



## krissie328

I would love to move to a warmer climate. We have killer summers (weeks over 100) and then cold winters. Our snowfall isn't terrible usually. But last year we ended up with massive amounts. We were out of school 8 days!!! I would just like somewhere with a nice temperate climate all year. But for now I am stuck in this high elevation desert. :dohh:


----------



## Feronia

It's so common to have missed views on ultrasounds! If there is something wrong they write it in the report and you are told right away, and missed views do not mean something is wrong. People are always offered follow up scans for missed views here unless it is something very minor.


----------



## SpartyMom05

Hi everyone! I have been MIA for a while, work has been insanely crazy and that is where I usually log into this site, instead of at home. 

So I used to have the username TTC1at31, and I requested a change from the Admin like 6 months ago and it was approved but never actually happened so I kindof forgot about it, and then randomly it finally got changed recently.

Go ahead and change my due date from 2/13 to 2/14 (I'm officially a Valentine's due date now, even though I already know I'm having a c section so I'll likely go about 1 week before then). 

And we are team boy!:blue:

This is baby #2 for me and I'm feeling OK but have excruciating ligament pain in my groin area - I basically wince and clench my fists all day long whether I'm sitting or walking. The only relief is laying down, which doesn't meld well with this full-time working mama of a 20 month old :( 

My OB referred me to a rehab Dr. to see if that helps, so I'm hoping they give me a call asap to get an appt set up and find some relief!


----------



## MrsLux

Hi ladies, also been MIA. Had our first family holiday last week which was so so nice. DS suffers badly with eczema and I'm over the moon with how much his skin has cleared up with a bit of Turkish sunshine!
Approaching the 24 week mark. Had a random moment of nesting and painted the hall way the other day. Totally exhausted me but it was way overdue. Started putting baby related things in my shop over the last couple of weeks, newborn nappies (on offer!) breast pads, maternity pads etc. Feel like I have totally forgotten what a newborn needs!


----------



## luci and bump

I feel like that too! DD is 5 now, so it feels like forever since I've had to care for a newborn! 
I made a list of the "big" items, and have been working my way through those. I'm a bit of a control freak, so even though MIL tells me to stop buying stuff because people want to gift me things, I worry that she'll arrive and I won't have everything we need. Have a little supply of nappies, wipes, a few bottles (in case breastfeeding doesn't go well) and some vests and sleepsuits. We have a pram, and a crib (just needs a new mattress) and MIL is buying the cot. So we're doing well! Just a huge stress with Christmas being so soon, we usually spoilt DD and SD rotten, but we really can't afford to this year with all the baby stuff. 
Are any of you ladies having a baby shower? Especially 2nd (or more) time around. I didn't really have one with DD which made me sad. OH said his mum is thinking of throwing me a surprise one (I found out by accident) but she doesn't know I know. She can be a bit flaky, so my worry is if she doesn't know I know, she won't think I'll be disappointed if it doesn't happen


----------



## krissie328

The only things I have really got are some clothes. But that is because my mom was a little crazy after we found out it was a girl. :haha:

I need to get a new crib mattress, bottles, formula, diapers/wipes, ect. I should probably start spacing some of that out now. I doubt I will have a baby shower, but if work does something I was hoping to do like a diaper/wipes things where people just bring those. So we will see what happens. 

I really need to work on her nursery. Now that I am not so sick hopefully I can do that in the next few weekends. It is just so difficult because DS wants to play in there and thinks its his new play room. It must be the new paint because he never paid attention before.


----------



## nordicpixie83

21+2 :blush::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1007.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Aww you have a cute bump Nordic! (I also wish my thighs looked like yours instead of mine. I have gotten so much cellulite with this pregnancy!) 

My mom and sister are planning on having a baby shower for me in the middle of January since it's been so long since any of us have had a baby (10 years for me and 5 years for my sister and 9 years for my brother) so we really don't have any baby stuff anymore. I have a crib and a few outfits for him and some diapers but that's it. Now that we're settled into the new house it's time to start buying more stuff he needs so we can get ready for him.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Aww you have a cute bump Nordic! (I also wish my thighs looked like yours instead of mine. I have gotten so much cellulite with this pregnancy!)
> 
> My mom and sister are planning on having a baby shower for me in the middle of January since it's been so long since any of us have had a baby (10 years for me and 5 years for my sister and 9 years for my brother) so we really don't have any baby stuff anymore. I have a crib and a few outfits for him and some diapers but that's it. Now that we're settled into the new house it's time to start buying more stuff he needs so we can get ready for him.

Oh I've got cellulite by the bucket load :haha: . It is just good lighting :haha:


----------



## krissie328

You look great nordic!! 

I took a bump picture a couple weeks ago. I look so big! Part of it is the fact I was overweight to begin with but I really feel like this pregnancy I am much larger than I was with my son. 

I have been working on eating better so hopefully that will help curb the weight gain some. I am hoping to stick with the half lb a week from here. If I can do that then I will be within my target weight gain for my pre pregnancy bmi.


----------



## xanzaba

Love the bump pic! My bump is huge (I'll be 24 weeks on Sunday), but surprisingly I've only gained 3 pounds. I've been pregnant on and off since July 2014, with maximum 8 months between pregnancies- I feel like a breeder. With my second pregnancy I was feeling so good I gained 10 pounds the first trimester and never lost that weight, so I count that as part of the 25-35 pounds I should gain. Still, I hope I don't get told off at the next appointment- with my son I had gained 8 pounds at this point and started at the same weight.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thank you ladies :hugs:.I started this pregnancy 2.5st overweight :blush: . So I'm really trying to be careful with my diet and exercise . We're outdoorsy and have dogs and a horse so spend at least 90min outside every day! It helps keep the boredom cravings away. Tonight I was so disappointed as we got the most amazing take away pizza and I could only eat half my usual portion :cry::haha: . My poor tummy is so squished already !!!


----------



## krissie328

I have noticed my portion sizes are way smaller than they use to be too. I think that is why I am hungry so frequently is because my normal meals are so small. I never experienced this with my son so it has been an adjustment. But I also noticed that my kicks are a lot higher than the 1.5 inches above my belly button online says my uterus should be. So I do think she is quite a bit higher and squishing things up.


----------



## Stormynights

My baby girl hangs out down low lol.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> I have noticed my portion sizes are way smaller than they use to be too. I think that is why I am hungry so frequently is because my normal meals are so small. I never experienced this with my son so it has been an adjustment. But I also noticed that my kicks are a lot higher than the 1.5 inches above my belly button online says my uterus should be. So I do think she is quite a bit higher and squishing things up.

My digestive system is so sluggish on top of the small portions so I'm not getting that hungry either . A few week ago I was ravenous all of the time !! I'm not very tall so my uterus Is always a little higher than say a lady of 5'7 . At my 20 week scan she had to go above my belly button as babies head was under the top of my belly button !! This little monkey is breech a lot of the time so I get my bladder pummelled . Then when I lie in bed it flips around and kicks my belly button area keeping me awake , amused , but very awake :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I just wanted to update that I had the fetal echo yesterday and everything looks good with her heart. There was one spot he couldn't see but he said he was not worried at this time. 

In other news I have zero energy. I just wish I could nap all day.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I feel you on the naps, I wish I could nap everyday. These long work days are really starting to wear me out. 
I am hoping to make some protein energy balls this week the help with the fatigue and give me a boost in protein. 

Sorry I have been MIA the past few weeks, my cousin passed from Cancer and between being at the hospital and trying to help with plans we have really not been home, but things are getting back to a new normal now. 

It is hard to believe the 3rd Trimester is only a few weeks away!


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry about your cousin, hopeful. :hugs:

I should make some energy balls too. I have a couple recipes so maybe I will try that this weekend.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm sorry for your loss, hopeful. My father passed away from cancer in March and it was really hard.

I had my 24 week appointment today- the baby's heartbeat was 144, I've gained 4lbs, and everything is looking good. I'll have my glucose screening in 3 weeks and already not looking forward to that icky, sweet drink. Then I start with the growth scans every 4 weeks and he'll be here! Crazy how fast this pregnancy is going. I'll try to take a bump picture- it's impossible to believe that I can be this big and only 4lbs heavier.


----------



## krissie328

I've gained 14 lbs at 24 weeks. :nope: I just feel so big now. I was already overweight so this isn't helping at all. I don't feel like I am over eating so it just must be what my body needs.


----------



## xanzaba

Here's the bump. Apologies for the blurriness but I'm not much at selfies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0384.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, hopeful. My father passed away from cancer in March and it was really hard.
> 
> I had my 24 week appointment today- the baby's heartbeat was 144, I've gained 4lbs, and everything is looking good. I'll have my glucose screening in 3 weeks and already not looking forward to that icky, sweet drink. Then I start with the growth scans every 4 weeks and he'll be here! Crazy how fast this pregnancy is going. I'll try to take a bump picture- it's impossible to believe that I can be this big and only 4lbs heavier.

I was like that with my last baby . Gained 4lb by 22weeks. (I'd started at 137lb). Then by 38 weeks I had gained 18 lb total . But I had polyhydramnios and a 8lb5 baby :haha: . Was 3lb above my pre preg weight at 3 days postpartum so I was pleased !! This pregnancy Is a different story I started 35lb overweight :blush: . I had gained 8lb at my weigh in two weeks ago . Then lost 1/2 lb last week. I'm being really careful with my diet and trying to stay as active as poss . Tbh right now I'm feeling tired and sicky and want to sleep constantly xxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Krissie good news about the echo . Hopeful I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> Tbh right now I'm feeling tired and sicky and want to sleep constantly xxxx

I think this is why I am gaining so much weight. I am so tired and just want to sleep. When I am home I do the minimum possible to survive until bedtime. Maybe I can make a bit more effort to move more during the day and see if that helps.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hopeful so sorry about your cousin x


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh right now I'm feeling tired and sicky and want to sleep constantly xxxx
> 
> I think this is why I am gaining so much weight. I am so tired and just want to sleep. When I am home I do the minimum possible to survive until bedtime. Maybe I can make a bit more effort to move more during the day and see if that helps.Click to expand...

It's hard though isn't it . It's the October school holidays and DH is 4 on , 4 off . So he's out the house 5.30am until 7,30pm . It's a long day for both of us xxx


----------



## luci and bump

Hopeful I'm so sorry about your cousin :( 

I've had the tiredness too, it isn't so much that I want to sleep, just that doing anything but sit down is too much effort!
My endless hunger seems to have died down now, and my weight gain seems to have stopped for now. My bump is still very neat, but I feel enormous!! It doesn't help that I carry my weight gain in my face. 
I've been keeping myself busy sorting my house out, and making blankets for the baby :) the picture was mh bump last Wednesday (21 weeks) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20171018_223908.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you all for your kind words :)

I love all the bumps! Mine is still very B shaped some days then other days its a perfect round bump. I love being pregnant in the fall and getting to dress up a fall/winter bump. Chunky Sweaters and scarves are my favourite!


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful.89 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words :)
> 
> I love all the bumps! Mine is still very B shaped some days then other days its a perfect round bump. I love being pregnant in the fall and getting to dress up a fall/winter bump. Chunky Sweaters and scarves are my favourite!

I totally have a b bump. But this time of year really lends itself well to making it look nice and round.


----------



## xanzaba

nordicpixie83 said:


> I was like that with my last baby . Gained 4lb by 22weeks. (I'd started at 137lb). Then by 38 weeks I had gained 18 lb total . But I had polyhydramnios and a 8lb5 baby :haha: . Was 3lb above my pre preg weight at 3 days postpartum so I was pleased !! This pregnancy Is a different story I started 35lb overweight :blush: . I had gained 8lb at my weigh in two weeks ago . Then lost 1/2 lb last week. I'm being really careful with my diet and trying to stay as active as poss . Tbh right now I'm feeling tired and sicky and want to sleep constantly xxxx

With my son I gained 8 pounds by this time, and I gained 16 pounds total- he was 9 lbs 5 oz . But I didn't look as big as I do now- a couple of weeks ago a waitress said "Wow, and you still have so much time to grow!" Some people are so tactful. I guess I stretched out my stomach muscles- will have to do more to get back in shape after February!

We're supposed to get some cooler weather here starting tomorrow and I can't wait. I have my sweater ready to go.


----------



## Stormynights

I've gained at least 15 lbs. &#128549; 

I got winded and thought I was going to pass out just reading a bed time story to dd. This is awful. I don't remember being this breathless the first time.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Hopeful.89 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words :)
> 
> I love all the bumps! Mine is still very B shaped some days then other days its a perfect round bump. I love being pregnant in the fall and getting to dress up a fall/winter bump. Chunky Sweaters and scarves are my favourite!
> 
> I totally have a b bump. But this time of year really lends itself well to making it look nice and round.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sporting a B bump too :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> I was like that with my last baby . Gained 4lb by 22weeks. (I'd started at 137lb). Then by 38 weeks I had gained 18 lb total . But I had polyhydramnios and a 8lb5 baby :haha: . Was 3lb above my pre preg weight at 3 days postpartum so I was pleased !! This pregnancy Is a different story I started 35lb overweight :blush: . I had gained 8lb at my weigh in two weeks ago . Then lost 1/2 lb last week. I'm being really careful with my diet and trying to stay as active as poss . Tbh right now I'm feeling tired and sicky and want to sleep constantly xxxx
> 
> With my son I gained 8 pounds by this time, and I gained 16 pounds total- he was 9 lbs 5 oz . But I didn't look as big as I do now- a couple of weeks ago a waitress said "Wow, and you still have so much time to grow!" Some people are so tactful. I guess I stretched out my stomach muscles- will have to do more to get back in shape after February!
> 
> We're supposed to get some cooler weather here starting tomorrow and I can't wait. I have my sweater ready to go.Click to expand...

Yeah I always think people feel that it's Ok to suddenly become critics and completely lose their manners when a pregnant woman is involved :haha: . When else would they say to a total stranger "oh my god you're massive!!" , or the flip "oh you're not very big are you !!!" . Then there's the unwelcome touching !! Omg why do we suddenly become public property whilst sporting a bump. I was told the best way to deal with it was to return the belly rubbing with a dead straight face . It makes people uncomfortable. :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- I was dreading people touching the bump, but where I live now people don't dare. I actually had another doctor's appointment (hematologist) today. They were thinking of upping my medication dose, but I mentioned I haven't gained that much weight. According to their scale I've gained 1/2 a pound since 7 weeks. The doctor stared straight at my belly and said "Really? You haven't gained any weight?" I felt like saying, yep, I'm a freak of nature.


----------



## Bittersweet

I agree I have had so many people touch my belly!


----------



## luci and bump

Am I the only one who doesn't really mind people feeling my bump? I've always been quite a tactile person, so it doesn't bother me. When OH is here/I visit him, he sleeps with his hand on my belly, and DD insists on kissing and talking to it as much as I'll let her! But SIL and MIL have had a feel too. I love that they're all as excited as I am :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Our family all snuggle the bump, especially DS and DH, but when I was pregnant with DS I had random people I didn't know come and touch my bump and rub my belly. Which I thought was odd. But family and friends I don't mind at all! 

Did my glucose diabetes test today, I don't actually mind the orange drink! I wouldn't want to drink it often but everyone I know has said how terrible it is and how they couldn't make it through it, but I had no problems drinking it with DS and now baby. 

Babies heart rate was between 144 and 150bpm, he kept trying to move away from the doppler.

I saw the second midwife at my clinic, and now that I have almost hit the 3rd trimester they want to see me every two weeks, seems so crazy because I was going every 6 before. The original midwife in the clinic knows me well and said that because this is my second and everything went so well before that she doesn't need to see me as often. The second midwife is doing things a little more to the book. Work will be a little unimpressed, but I don't care anymore. They have been dragging their feet on hiring for my position and I keep telling them anything can happen now so we need to be prepared.
Sorry for the novel! 

I hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I don't mind family feeling my bump. I think it's sweet they are as excited as I am. I have to remind my nieces and nephews not to push or squeeze too hard when they hug me or feel the bump but other than that my family doesn't bother me. 
It's when dh's work friends come over and they bring their wives/girlfriends that I barely know who want to feel the bump that bothers me. Most of the time I let them touch me for a second then if he doesn't move then I say he's asleep and turn away. I told one girl he was breech so kicking really low and she tried to feel right above my pelvic bone! That was pretty uncomfortable so I just moved away before she could get close enough to feel. I wouldn't have minded if it was my sister or bestfriend or something but I didn't even know this girl! Some people just don't care I guess. 

Hopeful, I have my glucose test on the 1st and not looking forward to it. I got the fruit punch one (red) because the nurse said most women prefer that one. I don't remember which one I had with the first three kids since it was between 10-15 years ago lol so I'm hoping this one isn't so bad. Did you have to drink all of yours? They told me to drink half of the bottle 30 minutes before my appointment and be on time and tell the receptionist at the front I'm doing the glucose test so they can send me to the lab right away. She said the test is no good after 45 minutes so I shouldn't be late or drink it early. I don't remember them being this strict 10 years ago with ds2. 


Also, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bittersweet

I&#8217;ve not had my glucose test yet? I have another appt at 28weels so presuming that would be when?


----------



## krissie328

I really dislike people touching my bump. But as a general rule I don't like being touched. 

I guess one benefit to having established diabetes is that I don't have to drink the drink. I did do it once when I was younger because they were checking for diabetes. (Thankfully at that time I did not have it!!) But I do remember it made me quite ill afterwards.


----------



## xanzaba

I don't mind my husband touching the bump, but he know's it's not my favorite so he doesn't make a habit of it. My son is 14 months old and he's just starting to realize that mommy looks a little different. He'll pat my bump like he pats my back or arm in the morning and that is the best thing on Earth! Yes, he has special privileges. Other than that, it makes my skin crawl.

They gave me the sickly drink and I have to come back in 3 weeks instead of 4 because they usually do it at 24-26 weeks. I'm supposed to take it 30 minutes before my appointment and they will draw my blood 30 minutes after that.

Hopfl4bbynbr4- that is bizarre! I would not tolerate that very well, and would probably try turning away as if I didn't notice they were coming in for the bump. It would be awkward on all sides.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hopfl - I didn't know there was a different flavour, it might not be an option here. I am sure the fruit punch might be better. I did have to drink the whole bottle, and then you wait an hour and they draw the blood. That is so interesting that yours is half hour! That is way better! Although, my lab is across the hall from my midwife so I just went and drank the drink, then I had my midwife appointment, then I had about 15 minutes of waiting before they did the draw. 

Bittersweet - I can't remember the exact dates that you do it between but it is like 26-29 or something like that. So they will probably bring it up at your 28 week appointment.

Hopfl - That is wild that the lady went in for the belly bump touch so low!! How bizarre. 
You guys are so lucky you only have a 30 minute wait! An hour is painful, especially because we are advised to basically fast, but definitely can't have anything sweet. Even natural sugars before the test.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I know! I turned away as soon as I saw her hand reaching so low. I would never touch anyone that low unless it was family and they told me to! I'm sure it embarrassed her because it did me for sure. I was thinking wth are you doing lady! Lol 

I was told not to eat or drink anything (thankfully the appointment is at 9am so I won't be starving by the time I go) before or after till I have my blood drawn. Technically it's 45 minutes wait but she said to drink it 30 minutes before I get there in case I have to wait a few minutes till I get sent to the lab which is right down the hallway from my Dr's office. 
They had 3 flavors there. A clear one (I don't remember the flavor) then the orange flavor and then the fruit punch one that I got. I hope it doesn't taste too bad. I'm glad I only have to drink half the bottle. I wonder why some Dr's say drink half and some say drink it all? I wonder if it makes a difference?


----------



## Stormynights

I'll be 28.5 weeks at my next appointment when they'll do the 1 hour glucose. They made me do one earlier in my pregnancy to check for diabetes because of my weight. The stuff tastes so gross.

DH touches my bump all the time, so does DD. I love when they do it, so far luckily no strangers/acquaintances have tried. My mom touches my tummy occasionally... and today my dad reached out and touched it for the first time. Caught me off guard, but it was sweet. Other than that my husbands grandmother touched my bump last time we saw them (September as they live out of state) I think I would be super uncomfortable if any of his other family touched baby bump though lol.


----------



## Bittersweet

Is anyone else having an huge issue with burping? I&#8217;ve been woken most nights this week with bad burping to the point of feeling sick. Sitting upright in bed just now with a glass of water to try and ease it :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> Ive not had my glucose test yet? I have another appt at 28weels so presuming that would be when?

I've never had to do it. Maybe you won't as well? X


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really mind people feeling my bump? I've always been quite a tactile person, so it doesn't bother me. When OH is here/I visit him, he sleeps with his hand on my belly, and DD insists on kissing and talking to it as much as I'll let her! But SIL and MIL have had a feel too. I love that they're all as excited as I am :cloud9:

That's people you know ! I'm talking about the randoms in Tesco etc lol &#128514;. My hubby will lay his arm on my tummy but I find it heavy after a while ! My dd loves feeling baby kick and squirm . :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Is anyone else having an huge issue with burping? Ive been woken most nights this week with bad burping to the point of feeling sick. Sitting upright in bed just now with a glass of water to try and ease it :(

Yeah and it makes me sick . I leave a bottle of gaviscon next to the bed . Also take a recovery sachet sometimes , helps settle my tummy and has paracetamol too . Hope it gets better soon for you xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Kirsty I get my bloods again do presume maybe sky issues with them and ol need to? 

Nordic it&#8217;s so uncomfortable :(


----------



## nordicpixie83

xkirstyx said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> Ive not had my glucose test yet? I have another appt at 28weels so presuming that would be when?
> 
> I've never had to do it. Maybe you won't as well? XClick to expand...

I had to with DD1 (turned out she was just a big baby) . I had to fast from midnight . Go in at 9am , get bloods drawn , drink the orange stuff , get bloods 30min later , drink more orange stuff , then have more bloods an hour later ?!?! Seems a lot more blood was stolen than you other ladies had ! I think I was tricked :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

When I had the nausea and sickness I was burping a lot. Mine was due to acid reflux. I felt so gross belching all night long. I'm sleeping with 2 pillows, having yogurt before bed, eating early and it has almost completely gone away.


----------



## Stormynights

I have heartburn and acid reflux all the time, especially at night.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I have heartburn and acid reflux all the time, especially at night.

Keep some tums by the bed (I like the tropical ones!) Or if you can stomach it pepto . I sleep propped up most nights . Have a giant preggo pillow too :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

My doctor said if the indigestion got bad again to take a preventitive tums after meals. Last time I had to take a prescription drug near the end, and I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Stormynights

nordicpixie83 said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> I have heartburn and acid reflux all the time, especially at night.
> 
> Keep some tums by the bed (I like the tropical ones!) Or if you can stomach it pepto . I sleep propped up most nights . Have a giant preggo pillow too :haha:Click to expand...

I keep a roll on my nightstand :haha:
I also have a huge pregnancy pillow, but my DD steals it! :cry:


----------



## MrsLux

You only have to do the GTT in the UK if you fall in to a risk category (BMI above 30, family history, certain races, previous GD) I was supposed to have one because my Dad is a diabetic. I had one with DS but declined this time because my Dad is a type 2 so I can't really see how it will affect me seeing as his is down to lifestyle. My MW wasn't overly happy but she knows that I am a nurse and I am making an informed decision. I've also been doing some random BM's at work and they have all been perfectly within range &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Feronia

In Canada everyone is offered the oral glucose test between 24-28 weeks but I always skip it because I don't have any risk factors for GDM. My next appointment is on halloween!


----------



## lian_83

Just had my GTT today, woke up late and had to prep kids for childcare. So, I was in the pathology till after noon. Horrible test indeed, but wasn't as brutal as with my previous ones. With DS and DD, I had massive diarrhoea and collapsed in the bathroom trying my best not to throw up, risk having to repeat the test. This time, I managed much better, except for the first 30 minutes. I didn't have GD before, so I was hoping not to take the test, but I guess it is mandatory here in Australia.

Anyway, vday for me today!

---
For heartburn, I highly recommend Parriet, ask your doc for a script. It is truly Godsend, no more heartburn for me.


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> You only have to do the GTT in the UK if you fall in to a risk category (BMI above 30, family history, certain races, previous GD) I was supposed to have one because my Dad is a diabetic. I had one with DS but declined this time because my Dad is a type 2 so I can't really see how it will affect me seeing as his is down to lifestyle. My MW wasn't overly happy but she knows that I am a nurse and I am making an informed decision. I've also been doing some random BM's at work and they have all been perfectly within range &#65533;&#65533;

I had to do it as baby was growing very fast ! My BMI was 22 and had no family history . Baby was huge though . Was born at 5lb4 at 32wk :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

lian_83 said:


> Just had my GTT today, woke up late and had to prep kids for childcare. So, I was in the pathology till after noon. Horrible test indeed, but wasn't as brutal as with my previous ones. With DS and DD, I had massive diarrhoea and collapsed in the bathroom trying my best not to throw up, risk having to repeat the test. This time, I managed much better, except for the first 30 minutes. I didn't have GD before, so I was hoping not to take the test, but I guess it is mandatory here in Australia.
> 
> Anyway, vday for me today!
> 
> ---
> For heartburn, I highly recommend Parriet, ask your doc for a script. It is truly Godsend, no more heartburn for me.

Happy V Day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

My BMI is over 30 but they gave me the option, I did do it just because with my DH living 3 hours away for school late in pregnancy and when baby arrives I didn't want any more surprises than we might already have. Thankfully he is only there until the end of March then he is home and things will be back to normal again! I am nervous for having a newborn without him, with DS1 he was able to take 1 full week off work then he worked half days the second week. This time around we will stay with my parents during the week while he is at school and then weekends we will all be at home, just until he is done this round of schooling. 


I hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Happy V-day Lian!!


----------



## krissie328

Happy v-day lian!


----------



## xanzaba

Happy v-day Lian.

They do it here as a routine test, probably afraid of lawsuits. My husband has type I diabetes so he keeps an eye on me for symptoms, just as I keep an eye on him for hypoglycemia/blood sugar spikes. I'm not really concerned, but I did feel pretty gross after drinking the drink last time, so he will drive me to the doctor that day. He can see baby on the ultrasound that way too.

Oh, and yesterday was the start of my last 100 days! I'm technically due the 11th, but I will be induced one week early so I can get off the blood thinners in time for an epidural.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba said:


> Oh, and yesterday was the start of my last 100 days! I'm technically due the 11th, but I will be induced one week early so I can get off the blood thinners in time for an epidural.

Yep, I was told I was being induced 10 days before so that officially puts me in the double digits!! It is so surreal how fast this has been going. My anxiety has been spiking a bit since this is now all starting to feel so real.


----------



## xanzaba

krissie328 said:


> Yep, I was told I was being induced 10 days before so that officially puts me in the double digits!! It is so surreal how fast this has been going. My anxiety has been spiking a bit since this is now all starting to feel so real.

I know what you mean- the beginning flew by! I didn't get in to see my OBGYN until 11 weeks and then didn't let myself really believe it until everything was okay with the anatomy scan at 22 weeks. Now, at 25 weeks, I'm part wishing I had more time, part getting nostalgic about this being my last pregnancy, and part wanting to be done already.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Ladies I have been feeling increasingly anxious and emotional the last few weeks. This baby is much loved and tried for but I feel nervous and trapped with having a small person and losing my identity again . My other half is a good honest guy but he's a bit of an emotional void at times and doesn't do talking and prefers to hide his head in the sand. I don't have family that I can rely on . His family are helpful but I don't feel I can talk about my emotions and fears with them. I don't have any close girlfriends that I can talk to . My one friend I would talk to is having an awful time . So i don't want to burden her . I'm just feeling a bit lost and emotional :cry::haha:


----------



## MrsLux

nordicpixie83 said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> You only have to do the GTT in the UK if you fall in to a risk category (BMI above 30, family history, certain races, previous GD) I was supposed to have one because my Dad is a diabetic. I had one with DS but declined this time because my Dad is a type 2 so I can't really see how it will affect me seeing as his is down to lifestyle. My MW wasn't overly happy but she knows that I am a nurse and I am making an informed decision. I've also been doing some random BM's at work and they have all been perfectly within range &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I had to do it as baby was growing very fast ! My BMI was 22 and had no family history . Baby was huge though . Was born at 5lb4 at 32wk :haha:Click to expand...

Sorry, those risk factors weren't exhaustive. They were just the ones I could remember off the top of my head from my midwifery days!


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> You only have to do the GTT in the UK if you fall in to a risk category (BMI above 30, family history, certain races, previous GD) I was supposed to have one because my Dad is a diabetic. I had one with DS but declined this time because my Dad is a type 2 so I can't really see how it will affect me seeing as his is down to lifestyle. My MW wasn't overly happy but she knows that I am a nurse and I am making an informed decision. I've also been doing some random BM's at work and they have all been perfectly within range &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I had to do it as baby was growing very fast ! My BMI was 22 and had no family history . Baby was huge though . Was born at 5lb4 at 32wk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, those risk factors weren't exhaustive. They were just the ones I could remember off the top of my head from my midwifery days!Click to expand...

Do you think you'll go back to midwifery ? I started my training when I was 20 but had a bad RTA so had to pull out of my course. Hoping to go back to uni next year , but most likely will be 2019 intake .xxx


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> Ladies I have been feeling increasingly anxious and emotional the last few weeks. This baby is much loved and tried for but I feel nervous and trapped with having a small person and losing my identity again . My other half is a good honest guy but he's a bit of an emotional void at times and doesn't do talking and prefers to hide his head in the sand. I don't have family that I can rely on . His family are helpful but I don't feel I can talk about my emotions and fears with them. I don't have any close girlfriends that I can talk to . My one friend I would talk to is having an awful time . So i don't want to burden her . I'm just feeling a bit lost and emotional :cry::haha:

I feel similar. I struggled for so long after having DS. I am afraid to go back to that place with a baby and a toddler this time. It took me counseling and a couple years to dig out of that hole. I'm hoping this time experience will allow me to recognize it and not get so wrapped up. 

I've been feeling so sick the last two days and very crampy. I just keep trying to rest but it sure is making me anxious.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Nordic and krissie. The first month with my son was really isolating, and that was with my husband taking time off and having 3 months maternity leave. This time I have 2 weeks, and DH has 2 weeks that he is going to spread over the first couple of months. My in-laws will be in town (a good thing!) and I know this time that each stage lasts just a blink, so I think it will be easier. But I remember crying in the grocery store because I was so overwhelmed by types of milk to buy, or on the way home because I missed my baby so much but couldn't bring myself to get back to the house right away after a particularly bad night.

The other thing that made it hard was that I had to see the hematologist every week at least for 6 months because I had a blood clot in my lung. I bundled everything up and didn't cry (about that) until my last appointment. Then I broke down right in the middle of the oncology/hematology ward and had tons of people rushing over to me thinking that I had just received some bad news. Not a healthy way of dealing with anything, but it was all so overwhelming.

Nordic- maybe if you can't share things emotionally with your in-laws they can help out with the practical things, and you can have a little bit of time for yourself? I remember one day my husband telling me to just go and sit on the beach for a little break after a doctor's appointment. It was quite healing. And I plan to lean on my mom for a little me time.


----------



## MrsLux

nordicpixie83 said:


> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLux said:
> 
> 
> You only have to do the GTT in the UK if you fall in to a risk category (BMI above 30, family history, certain races, previous GD) I was supposed to have one because my Dad is a diabetic. I had one with DS but declined this time because my Dad is a type 2 so I can't really see how it will affect me seeing as his is down to lifestyle. My MW wasn't overly happy but she knows that I am a nurse and I am making an informed decision. I've also been doing some random BM's at work and they have all been perfectly within range &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I had to do it as baby was growing very fast ! My BMI was 22 and had no family history . Baby was huge though . Was born at 5lb4 at 32wk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, those risk factors weren't exhaustive. They were just the ones I could remember off the top of my head from my midwifery days!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you'll go back to midwifery ? I started my training when I was 20 but had a bad RTA so had to pull out of my course. Hoping to go back to uni next year , but most likely will be 2019 intake .xxxClick to expand...

My midwife asked me this today as I worked with her briefly professionally and I told her I was clearing out ready for baby and found my old placement books. I remember all my deliveries and it felt funny reading through my write ups. My heart is in nursing and leaving midwifery led to career progress for me so it would feel like a step backwards?


----------



## MrsLux

Has anyone in the UK bought and nice maternity PJ's?


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> Has anyone in the UK bought and nice maternity PJ's?

I can't find any that I like that aren't ridiculously overpriced . So I've just bought a bigger size from tesco pj's range! Or I wear long line vests with my regular pj trousers. ASOS do have some nice ones though :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have been feeling increasingly anxious and emotional the last few weeks. This baby is much loved and tried for but I feel nervous and trapped with having a small person and losing my identity again . My other half is a good honest guy but he's a bit of an emotional void at times and doesn't do talking and prefers to hide his head in the sand. I don't have family that I can rely on . His family are helpful but I don't feel I can talk about my emotions and fears with them. I don't have any close girlfriends that I can talk to . My one friend I would talk to is having an awful time . So i don't want to burden her . I'm just feeling a bit lost and emotional :cry::haha:
> 
> I feel similar. I struggled for so long after having DS. I am afraid to go back to that place with a baby and a toddler this time. It took me counseling and a couple years to dig out of that hole. I'm hoping this time experience will allow me to recognize it and not get so wrapped up.
> 
> I've been feeling so sick the last two days and very crampy. I just keep trying to rest but it sure is making me anxious.Click to expand...

Ugh sorry you are feeling yukky . I've been in bed for a few days but with an ikky cold bug . My legs were like jelly everytime I stood up . Feel better today so taking my daughter for a walk to the local pond with the dogs. :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I had awful PND after baby 1 , I was self harming and took overdose . Baby 2 was Ok just low mood . Baby 3 it started to get very bad but I went on sertraline when she was 3mnth old . Been on it ever since . My dose was halved when I got pregnant . So I'm struggling with that too. I think history is playing with my mind . My first baby I ended up alone with a newborn. Second baby she was three months and I moved home to Scotland , partner wouldn't move . We tried long distance but it didn't work . We're good friends now . My third baby I Was in a very bad marriage and ended up alone at 22weeks pregnant. I met my current DH when baby was 10 month old . He's been my hero from day one . He's accepted all my children as his own and the littlest one he's adopted as his own . (Long story but her biological father will never see her!). I'd always said i would NEVER , EVER , EVER have another baby . My DH knew that and whilst he was a little sad he accepted it . Then after us being together for 3.5yrs with no fights and or issues and my feeling guilty as he did desire a child . We had a chat and decided to ttc. It happened within a week of coming off the pill, before I had time to process it we sadly had a miscarriage . Then we got a BFP again within a few weeks . As most of you know it was a rough 1st trimester. Then now I'm just feeling scared and apprehensive . Sorry I've just had a huge vent ladies :blush::haha: .must have needed it :shrug::haha:



xanzaba said:


> :hugs: Nordic and krissie. The first month with my son was really isolating, and that was with my husband taking time off and having 3 months maternity leave. This time I have 2 weeks, and DH has 2 weeks that he is going to spread over the first couple of months. My in-laws will be in town (a good thing!) and I know this time that each stage lasts just a blink, so I think it will be easier. But I remember crying in the grocery store because I was so overwhelmed by types of milk to buy, or on the way home because I missed my baby so much but couldn't bring myself to get back to the house right away after a particularly bad night.
> 
> The other thing that made it hard was that I had to see the hematologist every week at least for 6 months because I had a blood clot in my lung. I bundled everything up and didn't cry (about that) until my last appointment. Then I broke down right in the middle of the oncology/hematology ward and had tons of people rushing over to me thinking that I had just received some bad news. Not a healthy way of dealing with anything, but it was all so overwhelming.
> 
> Nordic- maybe if you can't share things emotionally with your in-laws they can help out with the practical things, and you can have a little bit of time for yourself? I remember one day my husband telling me to just go and sit on the beach for a little break after a doctor's appointment. It was quite healing. And I plan to lean on my mom for a little me time.

My in laws are very closed books . They don't discuss feelings and they get uncomfortable if I discuss my mental health or concerns etc . 

That must have been a very worrying time for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- I know what you mean. My parents and family came from a long line of people who did not discuss their emotions. I can ask my parents for practical help, but can't discuss being worried. Plus my mom is an emergency room doctor so she wants everything solved immediately. It took some time to accept that, but now I know to ask her to take care of my son so I can do something soothing for myself. It took a long time to not always rely on retail therapy as that was what we did when my mom was stressed about something.

Fortunately my in-laws swing the other way, and are very open about their emotions. A friend of mine passed away this summer when I was visiting my husband's family and they were so supportive. Unfortunately we only go to see them every 1-2 years because they live in France.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks nordic.. It makes so much sense why you have struggled. :hugs: 

I am feeling a lot better today. I walked a ton yesterday so figured I would be feeling worse but for some reason I am not. I also slept decent so that helps. But I think I am experiencing braxton hicks. I know its a little early but it is exactly how they are described. I never had them with my son so this is new territory.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Nordic- I know what you mean. My parents and family came from a long line of people who did not discuss their emotions. I can ask my parents for practical help, but can't discuss being worried. Plus my mom is an emergency room doctor so she wants everything solved immediately. It took some time to accept that, but now I know to ask her to take care of my son so I can do something soothing for myself. It took a long time to not always rely on retail therapy as that was what we did when my mom was stressed about something.
> 
> Fortunately my in-laws swing the other way, and are very open about their emotions. A friend of mine passed away this summer when I was visiting my husband's family and they were so supportive. Unfortunately we only go to see them every 1-2 years because they live in France.

I don't talk to my mum. I had to remove myself from a very toxic relationship with her . But I still find myself missing that relationship. I've given her so many chances and it's not salvageable anymore . DH's mum does try and I am grateful but they're just very different . 

Anyway , DD2 and I took one of the dogs for a walk to the pond . Just under two miles altogether . It was nice to get out of the house . Stayed dry too :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Thanks nordic.. It makes so much sense why you have struggled. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a lot better today. I walked a ton yesterday so figured I would be feeling worse but for some reason I am not. I also slept decent so that helps. But I think I am experiencing braxton hicks. I know its a little early but it is exactly how they are described. I never had them with my son so this is new territory.

That's good you are feeling better ! :hugs: . Yeah I got a few sharp pulling BH on our walk. I think it's prob just because it was the first time I'd moved in days :haha: . 

I can feel when baby has hiccups now . But only In certain positions. This morning I have no idea what he/she was doing but I'm sure it was the head thst Was sticking out at the top of my bump , felt too hard and round for a bottom ! Xxx


----------



## krissie328

I felt hiccups for the first time this morning too! 

You're probably right about the BH and moving. I've been way more active these last few days.


----------



## luci and bump

krissie328 said:


> Thanks nordic.. It makes so much sense why you have struggled. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a lot better today. I walked a ton yesterday so figured I would be feeling worse but for some reason I am not. I also slept decent so that helps. But I think I am experiencing braxton hicks. I know its a little early but it is exactly how they are described. I never had them with my son so this is new territory.

I've been having Braxton hicks this time round too. I didn't have a single one with DD, to the extent that I was in labour and refused to believe it because I hadn't had any :lol: 
I've not had them frequently, but they happen when I'm a bit dehydrated I think. I don't drink enough, so trying to keep a bottle of flavoured water nearby at all times to remind me to drink. I downloaded a kegal reminder app this week too, I nearly had an accident in bed the other day watching something funny with OH, and did a tiny sneeze wee :blush: it's helpful at reminding me to do them, so hopefully it'll help! 
Baby is still breech (from the really low kicks) so I'm hoping she flips soon!! My bump feels so big already, I already can't see my feet! I'm so uncomfortable too, she seems permanently up in my ribs. 
Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going, I'm 23 weeks today! Only a week til V day! I think it's helped that I've had so much on. We're having a big family holiday end of Jan for MILs 60th (8 adults and 3, possibly 4 children) so that will be fun! Luckily we'll only be in Devon, as I'll be 35 weeks by then! Will be taking my maternity notes with me just in case! Gutted I can't use the sauna, steam room and hot tub though :( 
Think once we're back from there, the last few weeks will drag and feel like years!


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nordic.. It makes so much sense why you have struggled. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a lot better today. I walked a ton yesterday so figured I would be feeling worse but for some reason I am not. I also slept decent so that helps. But I think I am experiencing braxton hicks. I know its a little early but it is exactly how they are described. I never had them with my son so this is new territory.
> 
> I've been having Braxton hicks this time round too. I didn't have a single one with DD, to the extent that I was in labour and refused to believe it because I hadn't had any :lol:
> I've not had them frequently, but they happen when I'm a bit dehydrated I think. I don't drink enough, so trying to keep a bottle of flavoured water nearby at all times to remind me to drink. I downloaded a kegal reminder app this week too, I nearly had an accident in bed the other day watching something funny with OH, and did a tiny sneeze wee :blush: it's helpful at reminding me to do them, so hopefully it'll help!
> Baby is still breech (from the really low kicks) so I'm hoping she flips soon!! My bump feels so big already, I already can't see my feet! I'm so uncomfortable too, she seems permanently up in my ribs.
> Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going, I'm 23 weeks today! Only a week til V day! I think it's helped that I've had so much on. We're having a big family holiday end of Jan for MILs 60th (8 adults and 3, possibly 4 children) so that will be fun! Luckily we'll only be in Devon, as I'll be 35 weeks by then! Will be taking my maternity notes with me just in case! Gutted I can't use the sauna, steam room and hot tub though :(
> Think once we're back from there, the last few weeks will drag and feel like years!Click to expand...

I had two really sore ones earlier that pulled right into my back . They only last ten seconds or so . My worst symptom just now is indigestion . Oh and sicky burps :blush::haha: . My DD2 was horrified earlier that I'd had to spit a mouthful into a tissue :haha: . Ahhh the sheer gorgeousness of pregnancy :haha:

Your holiday sounds lovely , we're hoping to get a night away next month. Hopefully your baby will turn and give your insides a rest :hugs:


----------



## Ichthymom

Hey, is this a newborn baby? If it is then, congrats! Raising a little person can be over whelming at times. Take breaks from time to time to do something you enjoy. Something that helps me release my feelings and emotions is writing it down in a journal. Hope everything gets better for you!


----------



## Ichthymom

Sorry, I misread your post! I thought you already had your baby! 
It is normal to feel nervous (I was too with my pregnancies). I didn't really talk to anyone either but I kept a journal and wrote a lot about my thoughts and feelings before and after having the baby. It helped me relax a little. Talking with your OB GYN can also help. Best wishes to you!


----------



## nordicpixie83

No , not due til Feb ! Thanks for your msge tho xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Nothing makes you feel like a lady quite like being pregnant. When pregnant I can't eat anything with gluten or I have terrible stomach issues, so there are only about 5 things I can eat at work. Well, I had to stop ordering my favorite thing because it has beans that make me gassy. Whether it's teaching a class or meeting with students or other faculty in a small office, let's just say that's not a great combo.

On halloween my dog pulled the leash when she saw DH and DS going to a strange house. I took a tumble and ended up landing on my hands and knees and did something to my shoulder. It keeps getting more stiff so off I go to the doctor. I'm nervous because last time I hurt my shoulder I ended up with a frozen shoulder that I couldn't move without tons of pain. I can't imagine dealing with that and a newborn at the same time.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Nothing makes you feel like a lady quite like being pregnant. When pregnant I can't eat anything with gluten or I have terrible stomach issues, so there are only about 5 things I can eat at work. Well, I had to stop ordering my favorite thing because it has beans that make me gassy. Whether it's teaching a class or meeting with students or other faculty in a small office, let's just say that's not a great combo.
> 
> On halloween pulled the leash when she saw DH and DS going to a strange house. I took a tumble and ended up landing on my hands and knees and did something to my shoulder. It keeps getting more stiff so off I go to the doctor. I'm nervous because last time I hurt my shoulder I ended up with a frozen shoulder that I couldn't move without tons of pain. I can't imagine dealing with that and a newborn at the same time.

Oh Ouch that's not good :hugs: hopefully (well the lesser of two evils anyway!) You've just jarred it and it'll feel better in a few days . Have you tried a heat pack on it ? :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Has anyone else got a note free system ?! It's ridiculous as the midwives have to use a computer system that is very basic , yet complicated with lots of different sections etc . Plus she can't just see the previous visits notes etc whilst she writes the current visits obs etc . So unless i remember my previous visit , slight changes can go unnoticed. None of the midwives like the system !! :shrug::haha:


----------



## krissie328

Xanzaba- hopefully it feels better soon. 

Nordic- all my notes are electronic. But I am in the US. I don't get the impression its easy to see previous visit notes either as I am often asked the same things..


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- judging from my list of medications that I am currently on, I don't think the all electronic version works that much better. 

I'm sitting in the doctor's office waiting for my appointment. Starting to get nervous...


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Nordic- judging from my list of medications that I am currently on, I don't think the all electronic version works that much better.
> 
> I'm sitting in the doctor's office waiting for my appointment. Starting to get nervous...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

It turned out that my shoulder is okay! The doctor said to start moving my arm more or I would get a frozen shoulder, and that if it was still sore or stiff in 2 weeks I should come back for physio or ultrasound. He said the blood thinners probably led to some bleeding in the shoulder and that's why it was painful and stiff. I started moving it yesterday and I was in so much pain, I could barely sleep. But then today it feels almost completely better.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba said:


> It turned out that my shoulder is okay! The doctor said to start moving my arm more or I would get a frozen shoulder, and that if it was still sore or stiff in 2 weeks I should come back for physio or ultrasound. He said the blood thinners probably led to some bleeding in the shoulder and that's why it was painful and stiff. I started moving it yesterday and I was in so much pain, I could barely sleep. But then today it feels almost completely better.

Good news! Hopefully it continues to feel better.


----------



## Stormynights

According to some websites/apps my third trimester started today... to other apps it doesn't start until next week... I'm still having a hard time processing that... :haha: 

I feel like I'm about 16 weeks until I realize how big my bumps is now, or get super winded doing something mundane. Lol.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> According to some websites/apps my third trimester started today... to other apps it doesn't start until next week... I'm still having a hard time processing that... :haha:
> 
> I feel like I'm about 16 weeks until I realize how big my bumps is now, or get super winded doing something mundane. Lol.

I always thought of 2nd tri as 13 weeks , 3rd tri as 27 weeks ! So Yaay happy 3rd tri to you ! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I always considered it 13 and 27 weeks too! 

Yay for moving into third tri! I've been anxiously counting down to it too. I cannot believe how close it is.


----------



## xanzaba

I am officially 6 months tomorrow- I teach and it's so hard to get through a 1 1/2 hour lecture! I get so winded and then being out of breath makes me nervous. The good news is I only have 6 more classes to teach and one is a review session (not that I'm counting). In January I have to teach up until 38+ weeks, but that is a seminar so I won't have to stand, thank goodness!


----------



## Bittersweet

I think I&#8217;m third tri now that&#8217;s what my two apps tell me anyway


----------



## xkirstyx

I've always went with 3rd tri at 27 weeks x


----------



## krissie328

Woo! Officially double digits today. Even though I am suppose to be induced 10 days early its still super exciting to see on my ticker.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> I think I&#8217;m third tri now that&#8217;s what my two apps tell me anyway

Yaay :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so close to V day !!! My next goal is get to 32 weeks !!! Ultimately I'd like to get to my section date . Have been considering VBAC if I go into spontaneous labor , also that depends on my growth scans as I can't push out big babies :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

What has everyone been craving recently? Heinz tomato soup and Costa hot chocolate have been mine. Don't usually eat tinned soup or even like hot chocolate but anything goes hey?


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> What has everyone been craving recently? Heinz tomato soup and Costa hot chocolate have been mine. Don't usually eat tinned soup or even like hot chocolate but anything goes hey?

I have been craving ham and fresh fruit. Right now it is oranges but recently it was bananas.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Woo hoo for 3rd trimester! I wasn't 100% if 27 or 28 weeks was the more common calendar. I am happy you ladies go by 27!! 

My cravings have been poutine, fruit, taco salad, root beer, orange juice and donairs! 

I need some advice from the ladies with SPD! Towards the end of my last pregnancy I had severe tailbone pain when I saw too long, I commute for over 2hrs/day and work in an office setting. It didn't start this early, however now I get this clicking in my hips and lower back if I walk too long, sit too long, lay down too long...Pretty much all the time. Does this sound familiar?
I have an appointment with my midwife on Thursday, so I will bring it up with her, I also have an appointment with my GP. Who I have to keep in the loop along with my midwife in case I need to go on Short Term Disability through work benefits. (Unfortunately Canadian Insurance companies are extremely behind the times on midwifery and they do not consider them Medical Professionals, BS I know!!)


----------



## xkirstyx

Hopeful that sounds more like sciatica pain more than spd. I've been suffering with the same thing this whole pregnancy. I was at a wedding at the weekend and was in complete agony we ended up leaving at 8pm. 

I've not had any cravings this pregnancy. I've hardly had any appetite and nothing ever sounds good!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopeful- I had horrible hip pain last pregnancy and would wake up in the middle of the night almost every night. I started doing stretches before bed and it really helped. This time I'm doing more yoga and haven't had the same pain, so I really think that the stretching is key.

I usually don't have cravings, but I've been craving a Cuban dish, Picadillo, that has ground beef, olives and raisins. I went to the grocery store and they had it on the buffet. Another day I was craving it so badly that I left work to get it from the grocery store- and they didn't have it that day. I could've cried in the grocery store. 

I've been having the most extreme food aversions, though. I ordered a dish that came with wilted greens that had some spice in them and after my second bite I couldn't eat anything on my plate. Also anything that I've ever eaten and gotten heartburn after is off limits now. The list grows.

Because I am being induced one week early, I consider 27 weeks to be a hard deadline. Actually, if you take 40 weeks and divide it by 3 trimesters, 26.6 or 26 weeks and 4 ~days should count. I'm 26 and 2!


----------



## Bittersweet

So I&#8217;ve found out I have low iron levels :(


----------



## krissie328

I am still having aversions too. It really sucks since I have a limitation due to diabetes and now with food aversions and heartburn I just cannot catch a break. Thankfully there are a few things I really enjoy so I am not burnt out on them yet.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> So Ive found out I have low iron levels :(

Is it so low you are going to need to take a pill? 

Mine have been low with both pregnancies, but both times I have been able to eat enough extra iron I was able to be okay.


----------



## Bittersweet

Kristie yes I have my prescription at gp il get it Wednesday as midwife has asked me to go in also. That&#8217;s made me a bit anxious tbh. Only got the bloods done Friday so it must be pretty low for such an instant response on a Monday?


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Kristie yes I have my prescription at gp il get it Wednesday as midwife has asked me to go in also. Thats made me a bit anxious tbh. Only got the bloods done Friday so it must be pretty low for such an instant response on a Monday?

I am not sure how serious it might be. I usually get mine checked and told the result a couple mins later so it is a quick test. But where they want you on a pill I would assume it is pretty low. 

I think mine was around 9 and they told me to eat more servings from a list of foods that are iron rich.


----------



## Bittersweet

I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> What has everyone been craving recently? Heinz tomato soup and Costa hot chocolate have been mine. Don't usually eat tinned soup or even like hot chocolate but anything goes hey?

Yummy on the tomato soup I had it every day for lunch last week :haha: . Tescos cream of tomato soup is just as good and half the price :thumbup:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(

Are you taking a prenatal ? :hugs:


----------



## luci and bump

I craved mash potatoes, and thousand island dressing (but only the one on the salad bar in harvesters) on really crusty buttered rolls during my first pregnancy. I haven't had any cravings this time round. The problem I have is, I'm constantly starving, but there's never anything I fancy eating :( it's so irritating! I'm hungry, but never know what to eat :doh:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happy V-Day Nordic! 
Yayyyy for being in 3rd tri for several of us here. It's amazing how quickly second tri went for me! 
I'm still having food aversions too. Most of the time I have no idea what I want to eat because I'll be hungry but nothing really sounds good most of the time. 
I had my glucose test on the 1st. I passed thankfully. I couldn't imagine having to drink that awful drink again. Yuk! 
I haven't been on here much the past few days because I've had some sort of virus where one day I'm vomiting and the next day it's diarrhea then I'm OK for a day and now I'm not sure which way it wants to come from but OMG I just want to feel better! I hate having a stomach ache while being pregnant. It seems like it's worse to me while pregnant but IDK. 

I hope everyone else is feeling better than I am.


----------



## Bittersweet

nordicpixie83 said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(
> 
> Are you taking a prenatal ? :hugs:Click to expand...

I was taking the ones given by midwife until about 18/19 weeks she told me to take up to 12 weeks


----------



## luci and bump

Bittersweet said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(
> 
> Are you taking a prenatal ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was taking the ones given by midwife until about 18/19 weeks she told me to take up to 12 weeksClick to expand...

Are you in the UK? (I can never remember where everyone is!) I take the Wilko pregnancy supplements, which are about 1.90 for 30 tablets. I can't afford all the fancy ones, but my midwife said they're good to take all the way up until delivery, even into the first few months if you breastfeed. 
I went to an aqua natal class this Morning, I really enjoyed it :) felt so heavy for about 15 minutes aftet getting out though!! And absolutely starving!! So have treated myself to a baguette and an apple Danish from greggs on the way home :blush:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I&#8217;m Scotland x


----------



## xanzaba

Hopfl- oh, no- that's no fun. I hope you feel better soon. I've picked up yet another cold. This is the 4th virus I've had this pregnancy and it's getting old! Liam has the same thing and has been waking up screaming very early in the morning. This morning I put DH on the job of taking care of him.

Bittersweet- I hope you get your iron up. My doctors keep getting on my case about taking a prenatal as my iron has started dropping. I'm hoping I get a little more energy from the iron, and maybe the vitamin c will help me avoid another virus.

I had another craving today- it's a Jimmy John's veggie sandwich, but between food poisoning and my pregnancy-related gluten allergy I can't get one. Jimmy John's is a sandwich place here in the US and I lived on them through college when I was a vegetarian. So I went grocery shopping and bought the ingredients to try to make one. It has avocado, cucumber, provolone, and alfalfa sprouts. I'm sure there are other ingredients that I'm forgetting, but those are the ingredients I'm craving. Hopefully it will be close enough


----------



## krissie328

I am so jealous you can find alfalfa sprouts. Nobody sells them around here anymore and it makes me very sad. The sandwich does sound delicious.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks xKristyx - Sciatica I could deal with, unfortunately it is not in my nerve and muscle. It is in the joint itself, I can feel it grinding and moving. It is more localized pain to the tailbone.


----------



## Feronia

I'm doing a NICU placement right now, and surprisingly there are a decent number of 23 weekers here doing well. It's so trippy to see babies as big as ours (and smaller) on the outside.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww that would be amazing to see feronia but also would worry me u think. 

Midwife tomorrow but super stressed at work so I&#8217;m hoping il be in and out as hot my 28week appt next week anyway


----------



## krissie328

That would definitely be interesting to work in the NICU. That is wonderful so many micro preemies are doing so well. 

Fx your appt is quick Bittersweet.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Xanz, thank you. I feel much better today, thankfully, as I have so much housework to catch up on. I hope you get to feeling better soon as well and your little one too. Good thing dh is there today and able to help so hopefully you get some rest so you can feel better. Your sandwich sounds amazing right now BTW lol 

Hopeful, I know exactly what pain you are describing. I had the same pain with ds2 all through the 3rd tri with him. I thought it was just because he was a big baby (10lbs even) at birth. I hope I don't get it again since it's so uncomfortable feeling you're bones rubbing together when you walk (it was that way for me last time) I was so worried and kept telling my Dr that I felt like his head was rubbing against my tail bone and pelvic bone. She kept saying it was impossible but it still felt that way and worried me anyway. I hope you can find a way to get some relief. My last pregnancy was 10 years ago with ds2 so I don't remember if/what I did to help it. Sorry I can't be of more help but I do hope you can get some relief from it. 

Ferona, that's sweet and sad about the premie babies at the same time. I hope they all strive and make it home &#10084; 

Bittersweet, good luck at your appointment tomorrow and I hope it goes quickly for you. I also hope you start to have a better day for the rest of the day.


----------



## xanzaba

krissie328 said:


> I am so jealous you can find alfalfa sprouts. Nobody sells them around here anymore and it makes me very sad. The sandwich does sound delicious.

I couldn't get them exactly- I think there is some health issue with them, but I found broccoli sprouts that are pretty similar. I was craving the sandwich so much that I caved at 8:30 and dug in! It wasn't as great as I had been making it out to be in my head, but it put that pregnancy beast to bed at least :happydance:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feronia said:


> I'm doing a NICU placement right now, and surprisingly there are a decent number of 23 weekers here doing well. It's so trippy to see babies as big as ours (and smaller) on the outside.

That must be fascinating ! My sister was a NICU auxiliary nurse and said it was an incredible job. Then when my daughter was in NICU I was amazed at all the tiny babies in there ! :hugs:

Bittersweet I get pregnacare 3 for 2 in Boots . The only baby i was low on iron (took pregnacare all my pregnancies) was my first . But I had a very physically demanding job and was young so I didn't eat as well as I do now !


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(
> 
> Are you taking a prenatal ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was taking the ones given by midwife until about 18/19 weeks she told me to take up to 12 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Are you in the UK? (I can never remember where everyone is!) I take the Wilko pregnancy supplements, which are about 1.90 for 30 tablets. I can't afford all the fancy ones, but my midwife said they're good to take all the way up until delivery, even into the first few months if you breastfeed.
> I went to an aqua natal class this Morning, I really enjoyed it :) felt so heavy for about 15 minutes aftet getting out though!! And absolutely starving!! So have treated myself to a baguette and an apple Danish from greggs on the way home :blush:Click to expand...

Your midwife should offer you some or give you info on sure start to get them free/cheap . :hugs::hugs: . We got ours on a 3 for 2 at boots lol . The big boxes of pregnacare (72 in a box) . So thankfully got enough to last right through xxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Eeeep also I'm over the moon to say that finally I'm at V-day :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> Eeeep also I'm over the moon to say that finally I'm at V-day :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats on reaching v-day!


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was pretty good at eating iron rich foods but maybe not :(
> 
> Are you taking a prenatal ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was taking the ones given by midwife until about 18/19 weeks she told me to take up to 12 weeksClick to expand...

I wasn't told to stop taking my ones. In fact my midwife gave me another two lots of them at my last visit?!


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone else getting weird dizziness, sweating, and nausea spells is the morning? My heart races after a shower, so I've been taking my blood pressure at home, and it's not that. The only thing I can think is that I've been drinking orange juice due to this cold. Could it be too much sugar?


----------



## Stormynights

DD caught some nasty nasty sicknesses... I've been nursing her back to health since Saturday. Strep + a viral thing (I'm thinking croup? but the doctor didn't specify)
I hate seeing her this sick. She finally seems to be on the up and up. Meanwhile I'm starting to get congested... :( 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Xan- I'm not sure what would cause that aside from BP


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba said:


> Anyone else getting weird dizziness, sweating, and nausea spells is the morning? My heart races after a shower, so I've been taking my blood pressure at home, and it's not that. The only thing I can think is that I've been drinking orange juice due to this cold. Could it be too much sugar?

Yep, since about 10 weeks this has been happening. My doctor just fluffed it off as extra fluids. Mine occur at all times, including when I am just laying down.

I have tight control of my blood sugar due to diabetes so I am not sure that's causing it. 

Stormy- I hope you both feel better quickly. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Hmm, I just opened a bag of popcorn I keep in my office and it was gone before I realized what was happening, and the taste of salt was incredible. I wonder if it's just a weird pregnancy sweet aversion.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah she gave me more pre barals today and iron tablets and also took my no which was quite low (97/60) so I&#8217;ve to go back in 3 weeks as she feels ncpmfertable letting me have 4 weeks between visits. Baby&#8217;s heartbeat good and measuring 2 weeks ahead. And he&#8217;s turning head down!


----------



## krissie328

Our recommendation is to take prenatals until done breastfeeding. I find it interesting how different areas have different recommendations. 

I am so crampy today. It started last night right at the top of my bump. I can definitely tell it is having a growth spurt right now as it is so heavy. Even getting out of bed has gotten much harder. I cannot imagine how difficult it will be in 10 more weeks!! :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

It is funny how different the advice can be from one place to another. I was just reading something by a woman who was pregnant in 4 countries and how different it was (China, US, Italy, Netherlands). She said in China women brag about gaining 50 pounds, and in Italy they push not gaining more than 1kg/month. The Netherlands they never weigh you or do blood tests unless they suspect something is wrong. The Netherlands sounds like my kind of a place.

I've been struggling through a cold, a sick 1 year old, and teething that started the weekend of daylight savings. I've been waking up at 4-5am every morning, and I'm exhausted. I just treated myself to a tea and graham crackers, but I left the tea at the store. I really needed that tea, but it's so far to walk back.


----------



## luci and bump

It's V-day for me today :happydance: it feels like it's come around so quick!!
I've been getting really breathless the last few days, was just reading DD her bedtime story, and found myself feeling really out of breath! Had to slow my reading right down. 
Are any of you ladies doing antenatal classes? I need to start looking into mine, but the time they say to do them is around 30 weeks, which for me is right over Christmas, so not sure if they'll be running. Am stressing that OH is 100+ miles away during term time too, so there's a good chance he won't be able to come with me :( and I really don't want to go on my own!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy v day ladies


----------



## Stormynights

Luci, I get so out of breath reading my DD her bedtime stories too :haha:
I'm like how can TALKING get me so winded? lol. 

I'm still on my prenatal. Will probably take until I'm finished BFing. Anyone else having BH lately? I'm pretty sure I am... but it's been so long since I've been pregnant that I'm unsure. My bump just gets hard and tight and uncomfortable. >.<


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah she gave me more pre barals today and iron tablets and also took my no which was quite low (97/60) so Ive to go back in 3 weeks as she feels ncpmfertable letting me have 4 weeks between visits. Babys heartbeat good and measuring 2 weeks ahead. And hes turning head down!

Ugh low BP sucks doesn't it !! My last one was 104/54 , which isn't as low as you . Are you quite dizzy at times ? Xxxx 



Stormynights said:


> Luci, I get so out of breath reading my DD her bedtime stories too :haha:
> I'm like how can TALKING get me so winded? lol.
> 
> I'm still on my prenatal. Will probably take until I'm finished BFing. Anyone else having BH lately? I'm pretty sure I am... but it's been so long since I've been pregnant that I'm unsure. My bump just gets hard and tight and uncomfortable. >.<

I was trying to explain something to DH last night and getting so frustrated at my breathlessness :haha: .

Yeah I'll keep on my pregnacare until I'm done BFing as well :hugs: . My BH are a pain , I get them on and off throughout the day . They are worse if I'm in certain positions , usually the car sets them off !!! :shrug:

I can now feel and just about see feet/elbows/knees moving across my belly rather than the pops and pokes. Can quite often see baby turning about and squirming around . It feels funny if I place mine or DH hands on my belly during these turning movements :haha: . Baby quite often has hiccups as well . :cloud9:


----------



## Stormynights

DD had an allergic reaction to her meds last night... :cry: she's missed all week so far of school. I slept a grand total of 1.5 hours last night and cried the rest of the night. I feel so drained.


----------



## Bittersweet

nordicpixie83 said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah she gave me more pre barals today and iron tablets and also took my no which was quite low (97/60) so Ive to go back in 3 weeks as she feels ncpmfertable letting me have 4 weeks between visits. Babys heartbeat good and measuring 2 weeks ahead. And hes turning head down!
> 
> Ugh low BP sucks doesn't it !! My last one was 104/54 , which isn't as low as you . Are you quite dizzy at times ? Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> Luci, I get so out of breath reading my DD her bedtime stories too :haha:
> I'm like how can TALKING get me so winded? lol.
> 
> I'm still on my prenatal. Will probably take until I'm finished BFing. Anyone else having BH lately? I'm pretty sure I am... but it's been so long since I've been pregnant that I'm unsure. My bump just gets hard and tight and uncomfortable. >.<Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to explain something to DH last night and getting so frustrated at my breathlessness :haha: .
> 
> Yeah I'll keep on my pregnacare until I'm done BFing as well :hugs: . My BH are a pain , I get them on and off throughout the day . They are worse if I'm in certain positions , usually the car sets them off !!! :shrug:
> 
> I can now feel and just about see feet/elbows/knees moving across my belly rather than the pops and pokes. Can quite often see baby turning about and squirming around . It feels funny if I place mine or DH hands on my belly during these turning movements :haha: . Baby quite often has hiccups as well . :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yeah very dizzy at times its horrible :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah she gave me more pre barals today and iron tablets and also took my no which was quite low (97/60) so Ive to go back in 3 weeks as she feels ncpmfertable letting me have 4 weeks between visits. Babys heartbeat good and measuring 2 weeks ahead. And hes turning head down!

That is quite low. Glad they are keeping a close eye on you but sounds like baby is doing fab! Xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Stormy- I hope your daughter is feeling better.

Bittersweet- my blood pressure runs on the low side and gets down more when I'm pregnant. I've had 90/50-100/70 whenever I measure this pregnancy, and sometimes when I change position I start to black out. Whenever I started to feel dizzy I sat with my head between my knees- but I can't still bend that way so I put my head in my hands. I also try to eat something salty when I'm feeling better.

I felt hiccups for the first time a few days ago! With my first son, that was my favorite part of pregnancy and he always had hiccups. I can't believe there's less than 3 months left. On the one side, I'm ready to be done with pregnancy stress and aches forever, on the other side I cherish those quiet moments when I feel him moving around and have it all to myself.

Question for those of you who have 2 (or more) already- how was it with your oldest when the new baby came? I'm a little worried, because if I arrive at daycare and dare stop to talk to somebody else or have to stop another toddler from escaping the room, my son gets furious! I'm talking tears, red face etc. On my side I read a letter from a mom to her first kid that broke my heart, apologizing for not having alone time with him and getting frustrated. It chokes me up to think about not having as much one-on-one time with him, but then again what doesn't these days?


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Stormy- I hope your daughter is feeling better.
> 
> Bittersweet- my blood pressure runs on the low side and gets down more when I'm pregnant. I've had 90/50-100/70 whenever I measure this pregnancy, and sometimes when I change position I start to black out. Whenever I started to feel dizzy I sat with my head between my knees- but I can't still bend that way so I put my head in my hands. I also try to eat something salty when I'm feeling better.
> 
> I felt hiccups for the first time a few days ago! With my first son, that was my favorite part of pregnancy and he always had hiccups. I can't believe there's less than 3 months left. On the one side, I'm ready to be done with pregnancy stress and aches forever, on the other side I cherish those quiet moments when I feel him moving around and have it all to myself.
> 
> Question for those of you who have 2 (or more) already- how was it with your oldest when the new baby came? I'm a little worried, because if I arrive at daycare and dare stop to talk to somebody else or have to stop another toddler from escaping the room, my son gets furious! I'm talking tears, red face etc. On my side I read a letter from a mom to her first kid that broke my heart, apologizing for not having alone time with him and getting frustrated. It chokes me up to think about not having as much one-on-one time with him, but then again what doesn't these days?

Hey, do they have sibling classes near you ? They can be very helpful . I bought my 4yo daughter a newborn baby doll that she loves to put nappies and clothes on. She helped DH build the baby's crib, helps me wash the blankets etc. I'm planning to get her involved as much as poss when baby arrives , bathing , changing etc . I learnt the hard way the first time as dd1 was a total nightmare when Dd2 arrived. She was a colicky , clingy baby thst took up all of my time, incl co sleeping and breastfeeding constantly!!! Dd1 hated her with a passion until she was up and about, sitting and crawling. :haha: . Anyway , DH and I have said that we'll both make some special time each week for time with the girls . Even if It's an hour cuddled up watching TV eating popcorn xxxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> DD had an allergic reaction to her meds last night... :cry: she's missed all week so far of school. I slept a grand total of 1.5 hours last night and cried the rest of the night. I feel so drained.

Aww no ,,I hope she's better soon and that you get caught up on some rest soon too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

24+3 bump !! I feel HUGE :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1239.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

nordicpixie83 said:


> 24+3 bump !! I feel HUGE :haha:

You look lovely! Nice big bump, thin everywhere else!

Here's my 26 + 3 bump
 



Attached Files:







d8a02017-c9b4-451c-b032-1c0ca40eda33.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- I'm not sure if they have sibling classes here, I'll look into it. He's only 14 months so I think what he can understand is limited. I've been trying to get him to wave to other babies at daycare and tell him he's going to be a big brother and how exciting it's going to be.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 24+3 bump !! I feel HUGE :haha:
> 
> You look lovely! Nice big bump, thin everywhere else!
> 
> Here's my 26 + 3 bumpClick to expand...

Your bump is lovely :cloud9: . I only look slim because my bump is huge , but I'm short as well :haha: . My sisters boys were 18mnth apart and they were soon inseparable. :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

She's doing much better, but now I've caught one or more of her bugs! Eep!! 

Lovely bumps!! :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> She's doing much better, but now I've caught one or more of her bugs! Eep!!
> 
> Lovely bumps!! :cloud9:

Aww no , feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok! For those that remember me from June/July time I just wanted to pop in and tell you the good news! I have my BFP! Hopefully this will be our rainbow. Still early days but wanted to share good news as you were all so supportive with my mc.

Xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! For those that remember me from June/July time I just wanted to pop in and tell you the good news! I have my BFP! Hopefully this will be our rainbow. Still early days but wanted to share good news as you were all so supportive with my mc.
> 
> Xxx

Hello lovely !!!! Aww yaay I'm so pleased for you . Lot of gentle hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! For those that remember me from June/July time I just wanted to pop in and tell you the good news! I have my BFP! Hopefully this will be our rainbow. Still early days but wanted to share good news as you were all so supportive with my mc.
> 
> Xxx

Oh congratulations hun wishing you all the best and a very sticky bean!


----------



## Stormynights

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! For those that remember me from June/July time I just wanted to pop in and tell you the good news! I have my BFP! Hopefully this will be our rainbow. Still early days but wanted to share good news as you were all so supportive with my mc.
> 
> Xxx

:hugs::hugs: Yay! :happydance: Sending lots of sticky dust your way!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies :) 
How are you all doing? X


----------



## krissie328

Congrats BabyBrain, I hope this is your sticky bean!

Afm, my hips and back have really been bothering me. My weight has definitely shift out and I think its causing strain on me. 

I've been sleeping a little better though so that has been nice. Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## Stormynights

I'm trying to get over a bug, lots of congestion and sneezing and headache... my hips have hurt pretty consistently since 20 or so weeks, and I've been having some crazy dreams. I can't wait for my 3D ultrasound Wednesday. I'm just hoping my cold doesn't make it harder to see the baby for some reason lol (trying to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate)


----------



## krissie328

Hopefully you get some lovely pictures Stormy. And fewl better soon. Pregnancy colds are the worst!

I have my 28 week scan in 10 days. I'm hoping they give me a 3d picture then. I got some at 20 weeks but I'm super curious how much she has changed.


----------



## Stormynights

We got a couple pictures of her at around 23 weeks (profile pic) Wednesday is an elective 3D/4D package I won a giveaway to, then the next Tuesday I have a growth scan where they might put in 3D again like they did at 23 weeks. Even in the pictures we got at 23 weeks, she looks so different in each angle lol.


----------



## xanzaba

This weekend we went to the mall- it was fun to see DS in awe over the mall Santa and the Christmas lights and holiday decorations. And he loves all the attention he gets in the mall normally. When we got home the muscle on top of my bum was aching and until this morning it was giving me grief. 

I signed up for a prenatal yoga class on Sunday to try to stretch my hips and thighs and it's amazing how things change over the years. When I was in my 20s I went to a yoga class and the instructor kept calling me Gumby like the cartoon from the 80s/90s- I was too flexible but needed to work on my strength. Well, fast forward a few years and I can barely sit in lotus position, which is normally how yoga sessions start. With DS they had me sitting in that position for hours with an epidural and when it wore off my thighs were more sore than any other part of me. Time to start doing more yoga/stretching to prepare for this little guy.


----------



## MrsLux

Anyone else on the count down to mat leave? I'm counting down my shifts! My hips have started to give me trouble so had to dig the belt out. They are usually OK in the morning and get worse throughout the day. I have delt with hip problems most of my life though so it's to be expected I guess.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Also suffering from hip pain here ! Only right side though and it's pretty sore. Baby is pretty active most of the time. I've been starving hungry the last week or so. :blush::haha: . Have my 25 week appointment this morning. :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! For those that remember me from June/July time I just wanted to pop in and tell you the good news! I have my BFP! Hopefully this will be our rainbow. Still early days but wanted to share good news as you were all so supportive with my mc.
> 
> Xxx

Yaaay!!!! That's amazing news. Keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky bean and your beautiful rainbow xxxxx


----------



## krissie328

My hips have started to be a problem too. I've noticed I'm walking funny from it. It's also impacting my sleep. :nope:

Unfortunately, I'll be working up til delivery. But I do get 2 weeks off for Christmas so I am really looking forward to that. I should only have a month left when I go back so I hope it keeps me motivated.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations, Babybrain!! Sending you loads of sticky vibes! 

I haven't had much hip pain, just right when I wake up, but once I start moving around it eases up. I do have the pelvic bone pain though. It's right in the middle and annoying. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse like it was with ds2. 

I'm so jealous of you ladies that get 3d scans! We have to pay a small fortune to get a 3d/4d ultrasound here. I'm trying to talk dh into letting me get one on my next appointment on the 29th of this month. 
Good luck with all of your ultrasounds! I can't wait to see pics! 

Oh and whoever said they were starving.... Me too! I usually never eat breakfast at all but the last 2 weeks when I get up and make breakfast for dh and the kids before work and school I have been eating too. Then hungry again for lunch then again before dinner, then dinner, then a bedtime snack. I've gained 10lbs so far but I'm willing to bet I've put on more since my last appointment lol


----------



## xanzaba

My last appointment was 3 weeks ago and I had only gained 3 pounds, but I'm sure I've gained another 3 since then! I've been hungry and craving the least healthy foods.

I've also been having so much trouble with prenatals this time around. One made me really nauseated and then the one I'm taking now makes me really constipated. To make matters worse, I woke up this morning and instead of taking my thyroid medication I took an extra dose of prenatals. My stomach is not happy!


----------



## krissie328

Sheesh!! I have gained 18 lbs already. I honestly thought my food was okay but for some reason I have struggled with my weight more than usual. It has stalled so I am just trying to focus on not gaining an excessive amount in the last few months.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats BabyBrain!! That is amazing news, sending you hugs and wishes for a happy and healthy 9 Months!

I hope that everyone experiencing discomfort can find some relief soon. I broke out the big pregnancy pillow finally, and I am finding sleeping to be better!

DH and I decided to paint our bedroom this past weekend, which feels so fresh and beautiful, but also makes me want to go buy new decor!!

I totally understand the being starving I feel like I am either always eating or I don't want to eat anything! No in between, but hockey season has started and my appetite for small town rink food is out of control! lol.

I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## MrsLux

Consultant appointment today, back to midwifery led care... Happy days. Although I do have a UTI which I was completely oblivious to!


----------



## xanzaba

I just saw my doctor for my 28 week appointment (a few days early since she'll be traveling for the Thanksgiving holiday). I had to do the awful glucose test. I had DH drive me because last time I felt so bad after, even though I passed. This time I felt okay until after we came back- I was all shaky and had to sit down with my head down so I wouldn't pass out. I wolfed down lunch, so I think it was just going low after the sugar rush. I hope so, because I don't want to have to drink that stuff ever again.

I didn't gain any more weight since my last appointment, so I am officially up only 4 pounds. Tell that to the bump- it's huge! I woke up Sunday looking noticeably bigger than I did on Saturday.


----------



## Bittersweet

I defs feel I grow by the day! 

So today my work announced that they have employed a new permanent person. They have said it is for someone else&#8217;s post (someone is away at another section just now). I asked what happens when that person returns around may/June next year they said then they have a full staff team. I asked what happens when I come back because I am permanent to be told &#8220;well someone else may leave or want a move&#8221;
I feel I am going to come back and be moved :(


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Xanz, the glucose test made me feel the same way afterwards till I ate something. It's awful. Glad you passed and don't have to do it again. 

I have a weird annoying new symptom, itchy nipples! What in the world can I use to make it stop?! I've tried everything I can think of! The only thing that seems to help a little is putting Vaseline on my nipples in the morning and before bed but it still itches, just not as bad, most of the time. Is anyone else experiencing this or is it just me?


----------



## krissie328

FX you passed the glucose test. Hopefully you don't continue to feel ill. 

Bittersweet- that is frustrating. I hope it all works out when you come back. How long will you be gone?

Hopfl- I have no idea but I have been having itchy skin in general. I use a vitamin e cream that seems to help. 

AFM, my bump is offically big enough that people are starting to ask questions and feel more confident that I am really indeed pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Krissie a year. I read our guidelines and it states that matnerity post should be covered by secondment which isn&#8217;t obviously their intention.


----------



## Bittersweet

I&#8217;m not sure if I can refuse the job hey offer me when I&#8217;m back unless it&#8217;s my own. The next section is 30 miles from my house (well 27!) and I&#8217;m currently 20 miles to my house right now so the driving alone adds an extra time, extra petrol etc


----------



## Stormynights

I'm waiting to hear back from my glucose test too. 
We had our 3d ultrasound but didn't get any good pictures of her face so they are letting us come back next week! Super nice considering we won it, so they aren't making money from us.

Next appointment is scheduled for 32 weeks... after that does it go biweekly? I forget how it's structured.


----------



## krissie328

I have a 28 week appt and then I will be biweekly until 36 weeks when it is weekly.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies . Been in hospital since tues & I'm feeling fed up . Came in with suspected leaky membranes and tightening, baby being quiet , very breathless again and also measuring 10weeks ahead . Had the test for waters breaking and that was clear thank goodness. Was on the monitor for about 90min . Baby decided it was party time all of a sudden and was the most active it had been in a week lol . Monitor showed tightening but small and irregular . My scan showed baby to be normal size and water not excessive . Had leg scan and X-ray just to rule out clots again (now on a daily injection to prevent them as this is second set of symptoms putting me in hospital). Have an echo this morning to see what my heart is doing as I can't lie even slightly flat or even turn in bed without my heart going doolally and gasping for breath. Personally I think it's because I'm HUGE already but my own consultant insisted I stayed in until they checked it out. Attached a photo of my dd2 loving on her baby bump :cloud9:

Hopefully I'll be home this afternoon :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1312.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Xanz, the glucose test made me feel the same way afterwards till I ate something. It's awful. Glad you passed and don't have to do it again.
> 
> I have a weird annoying new symptom, itchy nipples! What in the world can I use to make it stop?! I've tried everything I can think of! The only thing that seems to help a little is putting Vaseline on my nipples in the morning and before bed but it still itches, just not as bad, most of the time. Is anyone else experiencing this or is it just me?

Yeah mine are really dry and itchy :shrug::haha: I use either Nivea Soft or Bio oil . Failing that use cracked nipple cream for breastfeeding,(lansinoh?) it will soothe the itching and dry skin :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh Nordic hope you recover soon


----------



## xanzaba

nordicpixie83 said:


> Hey ladies . Been in hospital since tues & I'm feeling fed up . Came in with suspected leaky membranes and tightening, baby being quiet , very breathless again and also measuring 10weeks ahead . Had the test for waters breaking and that was clear thank goodness. Was on the monitor for about 90min . Baby decided it was party time all of a sudden and was the most active it had been in a week lol . Monitor showed tightening but small and irregular . My scan showed baby to be normal size and water not excessive . Had leg scan and X-ray just to rule out clots again (now on a daily injection to prevent them as this is second set of symptoms putting me in hospital). Have an echo this morning to see what my heart is doing as I can't lie even slightly flat or even turn in bed without my heart going doolally and gasping for breath. Personally I think it's because I'm HUGE already but my own consultant insisted I stayed in until they checked it out. Attached a photo of my dd2 loving on her baby bump :cloud9:
> 
> Hopefully I'll be home this afternoon :happydance:

Oh, no- I hope everything checks out. I had a blood clot when I delivered DS and had to be on blood thinners for 6 months. This pregnancy they put me on blood thinners, but only once a day. I'm very good about taking my shots. I find it's also easier to remember to take a shot than a pill. Probably because it is so much fun :haha:

But seriously, it's much better to be on them preventatively than to fix something. And having to go to the doctor for 6 months for check ups with a new baby is no fun. I'll take 6 weeks of jabbing myself for sure.


----------



## xanzaba

This appointment was supposed to be at 28 weeks, so I'll be going back in 3 weeks (30 weeks) and then every other week until 36 weeks when I'll go weekly. Eek! It's getting so real.

Also, I think baby turned last night- I'm feeling kicks higher up today.


----------



## krissie328

How miserable nordic!! I hope your echo goes okay.


----------



## Stormynights

I failed my 1 hour glucose... and my blood work came back with low iron levels... so now I'm considered anemic and have to do the 3 hour glucose test... Not to mention DD caught a stomach bug and is home puking after missing all last week. 

I just want to catch a break.


----------



## luci and bump

I had horrendously itchy, painful nipples. I started moisturizing as much as I could, as they'd started cracking. It was gross, the skin started flaking off :mrgreen: luckily it seems to be better now. 
I'm sorry you're having a hard time Nordic and stormy :( I've been Ok, just getting a lot of pain in my ribs :( I went to pregnancy yoga for the first time this morning, and really enjoyed it, so am hoping to keep that up, it's just expensive! :( OH surprised me by coming home Wednesday night, when I didn't think I'd see him til December now. Its so lovely having him here, but it is sometimes like having a 30 year old child here, picking up his wet towels and dirty clothes :dohh:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Echo was Ok . Heart had one random moment and whilst it is under extra pressure it's within normal pregnancy parameters. However I do have to wear a 48hr heart monitor a few times throughout the rest of my pregnancy. :dohh: . Anyway I'm home again , feeling a lot more chilled out in my own space :thumbup: . Thank you for the well wishes etc . Xan I hope you are clot free this time. Stormy I hope your work issues settle down for you too :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Stormynights said:


> I failed my 1 hour glucose... and my blood work came back with low iron levels... so now I'm considered anemic and have to do the 3 hour glucose test... Not to mention DD caught a stomach bug and is home puking after missing all last week.
> 
> I just want to catch a break.

I'm so sorry- that's rough. I hope it's a false positive- I've heard so many women have false positives. But still, the tests are no fun. I always lose a day to those tests.


----------



## Stormynights

xanzaba said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> I failed my 1 hour glucose... and my blood work came back with low iron levels... so now I'm considered anemic and have to do the 3 hour glucose test... Not to mention DD caught a stomach bug and is home puking after missing all last week.
> 
> I just want to catch a break.
> 
> I'm so sorry- that's rough. I hope it's a false positive- I've heard so many women have false positives. But still, the tests are no fun. I always lose a day to those tests.Click to expand...


I failed last pregnancy and passed the 3 hour, but I had a sugary breakfast that morning... This time I fasted, so I'm uneasy about failing. The cut off is apparently 135 and I got a 135... so just barely failed.


----------



## Feronia

I'm glad you're home now, nordicpixie! What a scare! I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes uneventfully. 

It's much easier to fail the 1-hour non-fasting test. The parameters are set so that it can only rule out GDM unless it's super high, but it cannot diagnose at all unless it's above a really high range. (The actual numbers are different in different countries so I'm not going to mention them.) Then with the 3-hour, its purpose is actually to diagnose and not rule out, so if you fail any of the 3 draws then you have GDM. Fingers crossed you don't!


----------



## krissie328

That is good your echo went well nordic. Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy goes easily. 

Stormy- fx you pass the 3 hour test. 

I have a scan and ob appt on Wednesday. I'm super excited to see lo again. Her movements have been so much stronger lately. I have the feeling they will be painful in a few weeks.


----------



## MrsLux

28 weeks today! How are everyone's nurseries coming along? Ours was a spare room up until last week. Finally got rid of the bed and cleared out a load of crap. Got the paint, curtains, light shade and furniture (still flat packed) just need to find the time to get said paint on the walls!! We are going for a swan theme. Those in the UK (not sure of its available in other countries?) Dunelm has some lovely nursery stuff. Made my hospital bag list last night. Total mind blank to what I need. Seems Il have to add a few bits in if I'm induced again - fingers crossed not!


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> 28 weeks today! How are everyone's nurseries coming along? Ours was a spare room up until last week. Finally got rid of the bed and cleared out a load of crap. Got the paint, curtains, light shade and furniture (still flat packed) just need to find the time to get said paint on the walls!! We are going for a swan theme. Those in the UK (not sure of its available in other countries?) Dunelm has some lovely nursery stuff. Made my hospital bag list last night. Total mind blank to what I need. Seems Il have to add a few bits in if I'm induced again - fingers crossed not!

We don't have the cash to sort our spare room just now as it's completely bare incl carpets! Plus it's downstairs ! We figured baby would be in with us until August time, so we'll do babies room then. We'll probably move the baby into our room and we'll go downstairs as it's the coolest room in the house . However I'll defo check out Dunelm when we know what we're having ie birthday lol . 

I'm having an elcs so im packing for a four night stay , i was just starting to do my bag today . In it I've got ;

Two pairs of light cotton pj's that I can breastfeed in.
Six pairs of underwear.
Six pairs of socks.
Two nursing bras.
Lightweight dressing gown.
Slippers.
Comfy top & maternity leggings to wear when I'm ready and go home.
Nursing Pillow.

Toiletry bag has;

Shower gel .
Moisturiser.
Razor.
Shampoo & conditioner.
Toothbrush & paste.
Lip balm.
Deodorant.
Hairdryer.
Hairbrush.
Maternity towels (in UK kotex are great , very absorbent! )
Bath towel as NHS towels are teeny weeny. 

Baby's Bag; 

Four sleep suits. 
Four vests.
Four pairs socks.
One baby boots.
Four muslin cloths.
Two hats.
One warm blanket.
One swaddle blanket. 
Soft towel for bathing.
Pack of wipes and nappies.

I prefer to have extras in case of leaky pads (my part) or leaky nappies and sicky burps ! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Our nursery is going good. It is painted and most of the prints are hung up. The furniture is all painted as well. I just need to line the dresser drawers and get the boxes unpacked and organized. 

I plan to wash her nb-3 mo clothes over Christmas break. I will probably pack my hospital bag then as well. 

I just cannot believe that in just over 10 weeks I will have baby. It just seems so close after the long journey to get here.


----------



## krissie328

Is it too early to start nesting? I started by vacuuming my couch and ended up doing all the baseboards. I have so much energy and all I want to do today is clean. :wacko: 

With ds we moved when I was 38 weeks so I think that was how I channeled the urge to nest.


----------



## Bittersweet

Or nursery is going good we have painted walls and got a comfy chair. Got all furniture but it&#8217;s still flat packed for now. My oh wants to put a turtle stencil on the wall-I can&#8217;t find a giant one anywhere :(. Or a wall sticker :(. We have grey with white stars light fitting, minty/bluey curtains, mint and white walls, a grey rug and a light gray chair. We have owl mint and white bedding so just need to get the duvet and pillow not that it will be used for a long time but we would rather buy now than when we are down to one wage. 

And cat nets as we have cats one of whom sprays (she has issues) so we need one to fit Moses basket one for pram and one for the cotved


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- that theme sounds absolutely adorable. <3

Ours is done in old style Alice in Wonderland. I made cream and pink curtains and ordered prints on etsy. There is a lot of pink but this is my last baby and only daughter. I am doing what I want. :haha:

We did do neutral grey walls and white furniture so when she is older we can easily switch it out to something her style.


----------



## Stormynights

We decided not to do up a nursery until LO is almost ready to move into one. We are going to move DH's desk out of our room into the 'spare/baby' room and put her crib there. Then a bassinet by my side of the bed. We need to get a dresser for that room for her. We are still so unprepared! The way DH's checks fall this month/next month should give us some extra money for Christmas/baby stuff though.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Or nursery is going good we have painted walls and got a comfy chair. Got all furniture but its still flat packed for now. My oh wants to put a turtle stencil on the wall-I cant find a giant one anywhere :(. Or a wall sticker :(. We have grey with white stars light fitting, minty/bluey curtains, mint and white walls, a grey rug and a light gray chair. We have owl mint and white bedding so just need to get the duvet and pillow not that it will be used for a long time but we would rather buy now than when we are down to one wage.
> 
> And cat nets as we have cats one of whom sprays (she has issues) so we need one to fit Moses basket one for pram and one for the cotved

Ooh in love with your colour scheme :sleep:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies. It&#8217;s a bit off in the sense of stars owl and title but it&#8217;s more cute things lol! Baby ha seven incredibly active today amazing!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Feeling a bit nesty today , so sorted babies Moses basket and cot :haha::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1356.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

Looks lovely Nordic.


----------



## MrsLux

Does anyone else just get the urge sometimes to sit and go through all the stuff they've got for baby so far? Having a nice warm bath because my hips kill them I'm going to go through through box.


----------



## xanzaba

MrsLux said:


> Does anyone else just get the urge sometimes to sit and go through all the stuff they've got for baby so far? Having a nice warm bath because my hips kill them I'm going to go through through box.

I did last time. I washed everything and laid it out by size and took a picture of all of the clothes. I have some big deadlines at work and am worrying a little bit about not taking maternity leave this time, but I finish the semester on the 8th. I'm sure I'll be nesting then!


----------



## xanzaba

I had my first of three growth scans today and set up the other two (gulp!) for December 19th and January 16th. LO's ventricles are right in the normal range now and everything looks good. He's on the bigger side, measuring about 1 week ahead in the 60th percentile or so. Stubborn boy is still breech and wouldn't pose for the camera, so no nice pictures to gawk over. I hope he flips soon- I know it's not a problem for now, but I've worried so much over pregnancy for the past 6 years that I just want 2 stress-free months to enjoy my last baby boy.


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> Does anyone else just get the urge sometimes to sit and go through all the stuff they've got for baby so far? Having a nice warm bath because my hips kill them I'm going to go through through box.

Oh yes!! I have been really wanting to get in and wash clothes and sort. I also need to inventory left over things from DS that I just boxed away. I am also having a huge urge to shop. I have a list of things I need before she gets here so I want to buy it all now. This payday I am stocking up on diapers and I think I will go look for some bottles. Those two things are must haves before her arrival so I feel like they need checked off my list.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Looks lovely Nordic.

Awww thank you . Being team yellow and also baby in with us until the en of summer made it difficult to do anything other than white ! We've got a matching changing unit and two sets of drawers . So baby will have lots of furniture when we sort his/her room:cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Looks lovely Nordic.
> 
> Awww thank you . Being team yellow and also baby in with us until the en of summer made it difficult to do anything other than white ! We've got a matching changing unit and two sets of drawers . So baby will have lots of furniture when we sort his/her room:cloud9:Click to expand...

I think white is very classic. Plus when he/she gets here it will be fun to decorate before you move them. 

Our baby will be going right into her nursery and I will sleep in there so it has been important to get it finished before she arrives. I found when I had DS it just didn't work to sleep in the room with DH. He snores and between that and the baby I was not sleeping at all. :dohh:


----------



## luci and bump

MrsLux said:


> Does anyone else just get the urge sometimes to sit and go through all the stuff they've got for baby so far? Having a nice warm bath because my hips kill them I'm going to go through through box.

Oh god yes!! I'm really obsessed with lists, I have a little notebook dedicated to baby stuff :blush: it has a lift of things I've stored in my friends loft, a list of big items I still need to purchase, a list of things I've bought at nearly new sales, along with how much I've spent (love to keep track of my bargains!!) And then at the back it has 2 pages for each size so i can keep track of how many vests/sleepsuits etc I have in each size. I'm obsessed!!! 
I haven't organised anything in size order though, it's all shoved in bags in my wardrobe. I took two bags out today, with the intention of separating it into size order, so I can start getting the newborn, up to one month and 0-3 stuff washed and ironed. But then I had to go get DD from school, and now I've lost my motivation :dohh: so my bed had piles of clothes on. Hopefully I wake up tomorrow feeling productive :lol:


----------



## Stormynights

Had our growth scan today, as well as our makeup fun ultrasound since we didn't get any good pictures last time. We got one of her smiling!! :cloud9:

They want to see me again in 4 weeks for ANOTHER growth scan... then every week after that until I deliver... seems a bit excessive.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> Had our growth scan today, as well as our makeup fun ultrasound since we didn't get any good pictures last time. We got one of her smiling!! :cloud9:
> 
> They want to see me again in 4 weeks for ANOTHER growth scan... then every week after that until I deliver... seems a bit excessive.

It does seem a lot but at least you are receiving good care that's got to be very reassuring :hugs: . 

I have an entire (big) drawer full of 3mnth sleep suits , vests , cardigans , hats etc. I've not bought much newborn stuff yet as I want to wait for my growth scan in Jan to see roughly where baby is on the chart?! I do have one pack sleepsuits and one pack of vests . So we won't be caught short. Besides I think they're so much comfier for baby and make constant changing easier to deal with for the first few weeks xxx :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> Had our growth scan today, as well as our makeup fun ultrasound since we didn't get any good pictures last time. We got one of her smiling!! :cloud9:
> 
> They want to see me again in 4 weeks for ANOTHER growth scan... then every week after that until I deliver... seems a bit excessive.

Are you high risk? That sounds like my schedule but I have diabetes so they keep a close eye in the later weeks.


----------



## Stormynights

krissie328 said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> Had our growth scan today, as well as our makeup fun ultrasound since we didn't get any good pictures last time. We got one of her smiling!! :cloud9:
> 
> They want to see me again in 4 weeks for ANOTHER growth scan... then every week after that until I deliver... seems a bit excessive.
> 
> Are you high risk? That sounds like my schedule but I have diabetes so they keep a close eye in the later weeks.Click to expand...

Not yet. Awaiting my 3 hour glucose test to see if I will go high risk. I went high risk last pregnancy for PIH, and DD was born with lung problems... She said at my level 2 that baby looks perfect, but that DD1 was 'small' for her gestational age, so they want to keep an eye on this one... I don't feel like 6 lbs 13 oz is small for 37 weeks though. :shrug:


----------



## luci and bump

I wouldn't say 6lb 13 is small for 37 weeks! DD was born at 39+6 and was only 6lb 8!!
It must be frustrating having to go for scans so frequently. On the plus side, it must be amazing to see the changes each time! We haven't seen the baby since our 20 week scan, which feels like forever ago. We've booked a 4d scan for December 27th, when I'll be 31 weeks, so we can take DD and SD with us. I'm so excited to see their faces when they see their baby sister for the first time :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> Had our growth scan today, as well as our makeup fun ultrasound since we didn't get any good pictures last time. We got one of her smiling!! :cloud9:
> 
> They want to see me again in 4 weeks for ANOTHER growth scan... then every week after that until I deliver... seems a bit excessive.
> 
> Are you high risk? That sounds like my schedule but I have diabetes so they keep a close eye in the later weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Awaiting my 3 hour glucose test to see if I will go high risk. I went high risk last pregnancy for PIH, and DD was born with lung problems... She said at my level 2 that baby looks perfect, but that DD1 was 'small' for her gestational age, so they want to keep an eye on this one... I don't like 6 lbs 13 oz is small for 37 weeks though. :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think it's small , my first was 7lb2 at 40wk, he was healthy. However they did realise that I hadn't had much growth the last few weeks and found reduced blood flow through the cord at 39+6 . So was induced the next day . 

Is anyone else feeling just s bit crappy. Not a very technical term I know :blush::haha: . ? I'm not ill , I just seem to really be struggling with this pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## krissie328

28 week scan today looked good. Baby girl is measuring in the 45th percentile. I got one okay picture but her hand was up by her face.


----------



## xanzaba

Since bubs is breech and he is facing my spine we didn't get a profile shot this time or last. He's measuring in the 60th percentile, but I know I ovulated late when I got pregnant with him so he's even bigger really. Seems like he's dancing around on all my sensitive parts today, and I'm getting tired and winded so easily these days. It makes teaching a 90 minute lecture hard.


----------



## krissie328

Baby was head down yesterday. I'm not surprised sinxe my pelivic pressure has really increased. 

I am finding basic things like walking more than around the house is becoming difficult. I haven't been able to walk up stairs for months now because I feel like I am going to pass out.


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad all scans went well!

I&#8217;ve had sore pain at top of my bump underneath my boobs. It popped early like that&#8217;s the only way I can describe. I haven&#8217;t felt baby move since then. Currently in bath and I think I&#8217;ve felt some small movements but il get out soon and try and get him to wiggle. Has anyone else had or have this? The pain I mean


----------



## xkirstyx

Any luck getting him to move yet Hun. Give triage a phone if not. Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah he&#8217;s moved a bit more


----------



## xkirstyx

That's good Hun! X

Yay finally my turn to hit 3rd tri!!!!!


----------



## Stormynights

I came down with a stomach virus yesterday. (on Thanksgiving of all days!!) Feeling a bit better today, but still dealing with stomach cramping, weakness in my muscles and the head cold I've had for weeks. Bleh!!!!

Also I'm definitely not upset about getting to see her so much! Lol. I am worried they will unnecessarily induce me early, or whatever... this doctor tends to like to use scare tactics a lot. The ultrasound tech said at all my next appointments they will hook me up to monitors to see if I'm contracting. I wouldn't mind going at all, but it's an hour away and we have to schedule while my daughter is in school so it's a bit tough to make work in the time frame. 

I'm going to attach two of my scan pictures from the 3D I won online (elective place, not the medical) 

She has the biggest cheeks!


----------



## krissie328

Aww her chunky cheeks are just adorable!


----------



## lian_83

Now that I have entered the 3rd trim, I seemed to be severely depressed. Tried everything to snap out of it, but just cant so have to resort to pills. I know it is not ideal, but I just cant function without it. I ran out of subsidised counselling sessions for the calendar year. Cant afford to pay privately :( This is the first time I have experience ante-natal depression this bad :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey I'm March 9th, I went 10 days early last time is it too late to join you guys with my due date?


----------



## nordicpixie83

wantingagirl said:


> Hey I'm March 9th, I went 10 days early last time is it too late to join you guys with my due date?

Not at all !! Welcome to the team:hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Stormynights said:


> I came down with a stomach virus yesterday. (on Thanksgiving of all days!!) Feeling a bit better today, but still dealing with stomach cramping, weakness in my muscles and the head cold I've had for weeks. Bleh!!!!
> 
> Also I'm definitely not upset about getting to see her so much! Lol. I am worried they will unnecessarily induce me early, or whatever... this doctor tends to like to use scare tactics a lot. The ultrasound tech said at all my next appointments they will hook me up to monitors to see if I'm contracting. I wouldn't mind going at all, but it's an hour away and we have to schedule while my daughter is in school so it's a bit tough to make work in the time frame.
> 
> I'm going to attach two of my scan pictures from the 3D I won online (elective place, not the medical)
> 
> She has the biggest cheeks!

Omg how cute is she !!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

LIAN. I've been on sertraline for four years , my dose has been halved since ttc and I've really struggled at times. Just got a new gp who on our first meeting , two min in started saying she was going to take me off of it and wouldn't prescribe me a repeat prescription as wanted to review me every few months. I rather politely (considering how pissed I was!) Told her there was no chance I'd be coming off or reducing even more so. My consultant at the hospital is happy with the drugs I take and felt no need to change anything . Gps get on my nerves sometimes !!!!! :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on 3rd tri Kirsty! 

Welcome wantigagirl :) 

Omg look at her squishy cheeks stormy! So cute!

We sorted out clothing today

Mock up majorly as have no 0-3 stuff lol like 3 vests and two all in ones. Im going into town on Monday so il nip tonsgops and stock up some more on 0-3


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you!

So cute I have my hd live scan in under 3 weeks this makes me so excited!

Can I pick your brains 

Please help me! 

My hubby wasn't keen on my name but I've loved it for long he says yes &#128153; So excited. My choices were 

Leo William 

Or 

Leo Alexander 

My hubbys name is William &#128514; He prefers obviously his name as middle name but does it flow aswell? Tell me what you think please? 

Leo Alexander seems to flow so well but I can't be selfish? He says I can choose but he's just being nice

Update - he actually says 50/50 he loves both so I've to decide! Argh! 
Ages ago when his first name was going to be Alexander my sister said she doesn't like it &#128556; I knew my mother in law would prob love William. It's our last child &#128557;

My kids names are 

Cody Daniel 
Olivia Marie 
Erin Mae 

My last name is graysmith


----------



## xkirstyx

I like Leo William but that's maybe because we are calling out wee man Alfie William!


----------



## wantingagirl

xkirstyx said:


> I like Leo William but that's maybe because we are calling out wee man Alfie William!

Oh my goodness you never guess what this one was either Alfie William or Alfie jack and we just changed our mind lol. Do you like Leo?


----------



## krissie328

I like Leo William. But really both choices are lovely.


----------



## nordicpixie83

wantingagirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So cute I have my hd live scan in under 3 weeks this makes me so excited!
> 
> Can I pick your brains
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> My hubby wasn't keen on my name but I've loved it for long he says yes &#128153; So excited. My choices were
> 
> Leo William
> 
> Or
> 
> Leo Alexander
> 
> My hubbys name is William &#128514; He prefers obviously his name as middle name but does it flow aswell? Tell me what you think please?
> 
> Leo Alexander seems to flow so well but I can't be selfish? He says I can choose but he's just being nice
> 
> Update - he actually says 50/50 he loves both so I've to decide! Argh!
> Ages ago when his first name was going to be Alexander my sister said she doesn't like it &#128556; I knew my mother in law would prob love William. It's our last child &#128557;
> 
> My kids names are
> 
> Cody Daniel
> Olivia Marie
> Erin Mae
> 
> My last name is graysmith

Leo Alexander Graysmith , does sound nice altogether :hugs:

Who else has names organised ?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I like Leo William too. 

It's so hard choosing a name for a boy! (for us anyway) dd was so easy to name but ds1 ds2 and this lil boy have been so complicated to name lol 

So far we have 

Cameron Silas Lowell 
Cameron Chase Lowell 
Colton Silas Lowell 
Or 
Colton Chase Lowell 

What do we think, ladies?


----------



## Bittersweet

I still go with Leo William. We have a few names for this one but middle name is ohs name :)


----------



## krissie328

I also still like Leo William. I think it goes. Nicely with your other children's names too.


----------



## Stormynights

I like Leo Alexander best

And Cameron Chase. :)


Our peanut's name is set in stone. Annemarie Hope. :cloud9:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls! 

Ok so my hubby declared he was just trying to be nice so William is definitely baby's middle name so it's between 

Leo William 

Or 

Alfie William 

Opinions please?

Hate picking boys!


----------



## wantingagirl

xkirstyx said:


> I like Leo William but that's maybe because we are calling out wee man Alfie William!

I swear I'm not copying you &#128514;He was Alfie for ages he prefers Alfie I prefer Leo :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Stormynights said:


> I came down with a stomach virus yesterday. (on Thanksgiving of all days!!) Feeling a bit better today, but still dealing with stomach cramping, weakness in my muscles and the head cold I've had for weeks. Bleh!!!!
> 
> Also I'm definitely not upset about getting to see her so much! Lol. I am worried they will unnecessarily induce me early, or whatever... this doctor tends to like to use scare tactics a lot. The ultrasound tech said at all my next appointments they will hook me up to monitors to see if I'm contracting. I wouldn't mind going at all, but it's an hour away and we have to schedule while my daughter is in school so it's a bit tough to make work in the time frame.
> 
> I'm going to attach two of my scan pictures from the 3D I won online (elective place, not the medical)
> 
> She has the biggest cheeks!

She's beautiful! I wish my little guy would face the cameras even once!

Sorry you got an unwelcome visitor for Thanksgiving. Stomach bugs are the worst, but at least they leave as quickly as they come. Hoping you feel better.


----------



## xanzaba

lian_83 said:


> Now that I have entered the 3rd trim, I seemed to be severely depressed. Tried everything to snap out of it, but just cant so have to resort to pills. I know it is not ideal, but I just cant function without it. I ran out of subsidised counselling sessions for the calendar year. Cant afford to pay privately :( This is the first time I have experience ante-natal depression this bad :(

I'm sorry you are down- I think you are doing the right thing. Do you get seasonal depression? That might be adding on top to the normal hormones. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

wantingagirl said:


> Hey I'm March 9th, I went 10 days early last time is it too late to join you guys with my due date?

Welcome! Last time I was due September 1st but was schedule for an induction on the 25th of August. Well, DS decided to come on his own that day. It made it all a bit longer because they had to keep the meds down and I was in the hospital bed for 24 hours! I'm scheduled for another induction this time around (Feb 5th) and wondering what this little guy has in store for me.

Personally I like Leo Alexander. Would you consider 4 names? Leo William Alexander has a nice ring to it.

I lost my dad this year, named William Anthony, and we were very close. This baby will have my dad's middle name. We chose Kyle Anthony the day of the anatomy scan (also my dad's birthday) when we had a little scare that sorted itself out. I cried and thought of my dad, and then all of a sudden I had a feeling of peace and knew everything would be okay. My son's name is Liam (same origins to William). I wanted each boy to have his own identity, but to have a tie to my wonderful dad.


----------



## Stormynights

I'm feeling much better. Head cold/sinus thing seems to be gone as well. 
Although DD went back to school today after a break, so I'm sure she will be bringing new germs back home. 

She usually is turned towards my back, they made me wiggle and jiggle and bounce and lay on my side to get her to turn lol.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba- Sorry about losing your dad. I think you have chose lovely names to honor him for both your boys. 

Stormy- It never fails they bring home something. I also work in the schools so between daycare and work I am always catching something it seems. 

I need to talk to my doctor next week about when I can schedule my induction. He said it would be 10 days before my due date and I would like to know for sure. My mom needs to schedule time off and my DH's job would like a heads up if he can. If we do it Feb 2nd which is 10 days before, then we are now under 10 weeks!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies our name choices are ; 

:pink: Rhea Dorothy Wilson (middle name is DH maternal granny)
:blue: Elijah Archie Wilson (middle name is DH paternal grandpa)

I've always loved the name Elijah , we're in Scotland so it's still fairly unique. We didn't want a big long girls name as our girls are Ella & Islay. So Rhea fits the bill , It's definitely unusual and has the most awesome meaning and history in Greek mythology . So dh loved it !!! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful.89

I like Leo William, but I am biased towards William, it was my grandfathers name. 

Our babies name is Emmett William.


----------



## luci and bump

I love Elijah, that was the name we picked out for DD if she was a boy :) this poor baby still has no name. I love the name Madison, shortened to Madi, as the full and shorter version fit with DD (Evelyn/Evie) and SD (Isobel/Izzy) but OH is against it :( we did briefly decide on Poppy Harriet, but that seems to have fallen off the list now. Doesn't help that my ex (DDs dad) is due with a girl 5 weeks before us, and is naming her Harriet. We were using it after OHs grandad, Harry, who basically raised him, but now we're not so sure :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- I love both your name choices!! Elijah was on our short list for a boy. And Rhea- oh man!! She will give you your grandchildren. :haha: Those both do fit so well with your other children. 

Luci- Too bad Madison isn't working, that would be so lovely with the other two girl's names. Charlotte/Lotte also seems to fit nicely. Or what about a different version of Harry like Harrietta or Hattie?

We are firm on Alice Rose as our girl's name. It was decided years ago and my heart has forever been set on that name. The only name that might have stood a chance was Eleanor (El/Elle) but DH said no to that. We were decided between Benjamin Lawrence and Samuel Lawrence for a boy. We just could not decide so it worked out well we got a girl.


----------



## wantingagirl

My husband definitely wants his name as a middle name so it's either

Leo William 

Or 

Alfie William

What do you guys think? 

I think I prefer Leo and hubby prefers Alfie. I was concerned Leo was too out there after comments from my family about my Cody. But on websites for most popular names 2017 Leo is top 8 in Scotland and top 10 in Newcastle upon Tyne which is where we will move to eventually. So it can't be that much out there.


----------



## luci and bump

We did discuss Harriet as the first name, and calling her Hattie, but neither of us were that keen on it. As a middle name it's enough of a tribute, without ever really using it :blush: I'm still pushing Madison, I never really liked it that much, but now I feel drawn to it. There are so many names I like that we've had to rule out because of having friends etc with that name. I love Emelia/Emmi, but my good friend is Amelia, which is way too similar. Have just borrowed a names book from the library, so going to flick through that tonight. Alice is a beautiful name. I think I've made it harder for myself by being so determined to have a name that we can shorten, like DD and SD.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Loving everyone's name choices !! We've not told anyone our names . Doesn't give them the chance to prefer one and then the opposite sex baby pops out :haha: .


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm completely stuck about which one &#129335;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Nordic- I love both your name choices!! Elijah was on our short list for a boy. And Rhea- oh man!! She will give you your grandchildren. :haha:

Rhea is pretty epic isn't It !! We had forgotten all about it until the other day :dohh: .


----------



## xanzaba

I say go with Leo William if it's your preferred. Then you have Leo (your preference) and William (for your husband). My friend's son is named Leo and seeing him the name grew on me a lot.

At the beginning I "knew" I was having a girl, and was set on Madeline, I just couldn't get it out of my mind. Then we saw the potty shot and it was clear we were having a boy. We knew my son had to be Liam, but Kyle took more effort to discover.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Are there any other team :yellow: mama's on board :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

nordicpixie83 said:


> Are there any other team :yellow: mama's on board :hugs:

I am not a patient woman- we found out asap with the genetic testing. We wanted to have some time to know before we had to tell the world. But it didn't hit home until we saw the potty shot. And what a potty shot it was!


----------



## luci and bump

nordicpixie83 said:


> Are there any other team :yellow: mama's on board :hugs:

I was with DD, but this time I really 'needed' to find out. Plus DD was really hoping for a brother, so we wanted to prepare her before the baby was here :lol: 
I am sad I won't get the "it's a ...." moment with OH in the delivery room though


----------



## lian_83

Nordic, Im staying team :yellow: as this would be our last.

Had a talk with the Ob yesterday and I gave details of my depression and anxiety. We are back to the same problem as with my Dd, where we have no one to watch over the kids while I give birth. Last time, i just took the cab to the hospital and left my son with my husband. So, this time around, were stuck with the same dilemma, except that we have 2 kids now, that I do not want to drag to the hospital if my labor kicks in after midnight. I had a horrible experience giving birth alone last time, people were asking where is your support person, and giving me the judgemental looks. My labor was really fast and the midwife left me alone in the room, and I have to get her attention to tell her the baby is crowning. She was outside calling the doctor to get permission to give me pain relief. There was no time to administer that as the baby came out shortly after.
Anyway, the OB was pretty emphatic this time so promised to induce me at 39 weeks on a business day, so we can put the kids in daycare. Hopefully, bub does not come out before that time.


----------



## nordicpixie83

lian_83 said:


> Nordic, IÂm staying team :yellow: as this would be our last.
> 
> Had a talk with the Ob yesterday and I gave details of my depression and anxiety. We are back to the same problem as with my Dd, where we have no one to watch over the kids while I give birth. Last time, i just took the cab to the hospital and left my son with my husband. So, this time around, weÂre stuck with the same dilemma, except that we have 2 kids now, that I do not want to drag to the hospital if my labor kicks in after midnight. I had a horrible experience giving birth alone last time, people were asking where is your support person, and giving me the judgemental looks. My labor was really fast and the midwife left me alone in the room, and I have to get her attention to tell her the baby is crowning. She was outside calling the doctor to get permission to give me pain relief. There was no time to administer that as the baby came out shortly after.
> Anyway, the OB was pretty emphatic this time so promised to induce me at 39 weeks on a business day, so we can put the kids in daycare. Hopefully, bub does not come out before that time.

I'm so sorry you had a rough time in the past . :hugs: That's so helpful of your OB. Do you have access to emergency childcare in the states ? Like In the UK there are childminder and nanny services (they're all police checked etc) . They can provide overnight care too . I hope baby comes out when planned xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

We stuck with team :yellow: . It's the last baby , we're both getting "snipped" afterwards. :haha: . I can't decide on whether to have them lower the curtain and we see then. Or wait until it's just me and hubs in recovery so it's more of a private moment !! Either way I want hubby to tell me :cloud9:. 

Feeling a bit achey this am , period type pains coming and going . Nothing regular or changing (ie getting stronger!) . So hoping they'll go. I'm having a quiet morning so will keep my feet up and relax .:thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I had period like cramps for about 4 hours yesterday. I also just felt off. I almost went into L&D but had an endocrinologist appointment. I went to bed at 6:30 and it seemed to stop. It was sure nerve wracking though. I'm already so anxious about going into premature labor that yesterday was really doing me in.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> I had period like cramps for about 4 hours yesterday. I also just felt off. I almost went into L&D but had an endocrinologist appointment. I went to bed at 6:30 and it seemed to stop. It was sure nerve wracking though. I'm already so anxious about going into premature labor that yesterday was really doing me in.

There's nothing worse is there . On one hand you are received to be at a viable stage but still it's terrifyingly early . Hopefully it is just achey stretchy pains .:hugs

On another note .......

HELLO THIRD TRIMESTER :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to 3rd tri Nordic!!! :happydance:

It is very scary. I am working on resting today as much as possible.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Welcome to 3rd tri Nordic!!! :happydance:
> 
> It is very scary. I am working on resting today as much as possible.

Definitely rest up and get your DH to take the reins for the evening. I was so so lucky with my preemie and even shocked the Dr's at going home on day 12 with a 32weeker. Even those 12 days were awful especially the first 48hrs when she was a poorly pup . I have the biggest respect for long term NICU mama's. It must be awful :nope: :cry: 

I had a few ouchy BH that made my head spin earlier . But I'd just come back from the barn doing my horse , which is pretty physical , plus it was 3.5-4degs so pretty nippy. So i had a snack and put my feet up . Feeling better now :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry to hear about your scare, Krissie. I'm terrified anytime I have pains that seem rhythmic. At 20-22 weeks I had a couple of vomiting episodes. I had what felt like contractions and was really relieved when it was "just" vomiting. Is it possible you were dehydrated? I get painful Braxton Hicks when I am dehydrated.

I think bubs has flipped- I feel some pretty strong movements near the top of my bump. Strong enough that you can see them from the outside!


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba- It could definitely be dehydration. I laid down on my left side and drank some water and that had seemed to help them ease up. I also wonder if it not because I sit on a yoga ball at work. The last three times I have done that seems to have been followed by cramps. I have decided to go back to my office chair just in case. I will probably pull it back out mid-January. 

Baby is super active today so it seems she is fine. I have a doctor's appointment in a week so I plan to bring it up then.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Sorry to hear about your scare, Krissie. I'm terrified anytime I have pains that seem rhythmic. At 20-22 weeks I had a couple of vomiting episodes. I had what felt like contractions and was really relieved when it was "just" vomiting. Is it possible you were dehydrated? I get painful Braxton Hicks when I am dehydrated.
> 
> I think bubs has flipped- I feel some pretty strong movements near the top of my bump. Strong enough that you can see them from the outside!

What's your DD again ? Xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> xanzaba- It could definitely be dehydration. I laid down on my left side and drank some water and that had seemed to help them ease up. I also wonder if it not because I sit on a yoga ball at work. The last three times I have done that seems to have been followed by cramps. I have decided to go back to my office chair just in case. I will probably pull it back out mid-January.
> 
> Baby is super active today so it seems she is fine. I have a doctor's appointment in a week so I plan to bring it up then.

How are you feeling now ?:hugs:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> How are you feeling now ?:hugs:

Pretty good. I have sat in my office all day doing paperwork and reading. :blush: No more cramps and I am definitely making sure to drink water consistently.


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- my due date is technically 2/11 but I'll be induced, probably on 2/5. I know it's early to worry about the baby being breech, but the doctor said she's trying to avoid a c-section, because with a risk of clotting I shouldn't have surgery. I also just want to have 2 low-stress months of pregnancy after everything so I can enjoy the kicks and hiccups.


----------



## luci and bump

I'm 27 weeks today :happydance: third trimester already!! 
I've dug all the clothes etc I've bought so far, so I can organise them into size order, so when I get to washing and putting them into the wardrobe, I can focus on the little sizes first :) 
I have the midwife tomorrow, so am hoping to finally hear the heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: I'm not sure how she's laying, at our 20 week scan she was breech, but now I can't figure it out, it feels like her arms and legs are everywhere, she's like a little octopus :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stormynights

Had my 3 hour test today... The lab gave me the wrong drink and I drank 1/5th of it before we realized it was the wrong one... so I'm just crossing my fingers that extra sugar doesn't make me fail. :cry:

Also we FINALLY picked up a few pieces of clothes! :cloud9:
Still have to get bassinet, a car seat, baby monitor, diaper bag, bathing/first aid stuff and what not.... but all in good timing.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I have a sinus infection so bad right now that my right side of my face hurts to touch. It is so bad! I just need some relief!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Stormynights said:


> Had my 3 hour test today... The lab gave me the wrong drink and I drank 1/5th of it before we realized it was the wrong one... so I'm just crossing my fingers that extra sugar doesn't make me fail. :cry:
> 
> Also we FINALLY picked up a few pieces of clothes! :cloud9:
> Still have to get bassinet, a car seat, baby monitor, diaper bag, bathing/first aid stuff and what not.... but all in good timing.

Yay for baby gear! With our son we did everything so early. I bought, washed, sorted until I was so on top of everything. But it was also the summer, so working at a university that is my "down time". I don't have to teach, students tend to go on vacation etc. This time we have the holidays coming up and I am done teaching starting on the 8th. But we don't have the space that I had and I'm just completely exhausted. I'm sure I'll get a second wind as soon as I stop the 90 minute lectures. I get so out of breath that it makes me nervous during teaching, which makes preparing for teaching stressful. On top of that I have a grant deadline for the 8th, so things are very crazy. 9 more days!


----------



## MrsLux

Ugh, spent the morning in A+E (which is super crap because it's my work place) with shortness of breath. Had it since yesterday evening and really struggling to catch my breath. They thought it might be a blood clot but not convinced at the moment. Also my BP is up which is annoying. Supposed to be at work tomorrow but I'm not going in. Can't face 12.5 hours on my feet with no breath!!!


----------



## krissie328

I hope it's nothing serious MrsLux and you are feeling better soon. 

Colds are so miserable when you're pregnant. Hopefully you've found some relief Beth. 

How is everyone doing? It's December! Only two more months for me, it is just so crazy. 

I'm having work issues. There is another gal in the same position that does half the caseload and she gave her resignation for the end of Dec. Well at this point its nearly impossible to fill so I have no idea how that is gonna work out. I had set myself up to be almost done by Christmas break with only a few cases for when I came back in April but now that doesn't look feesible. I'm just so annoyed at how much I've worked to get sorted for this to happen. I'm hoping my director can at least contract someone part time but so far he hasn't had much luck.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh Krissie! That doesn't sound ideal at all, I hope they can contract that out so you aren't stressed or worrying while you are on leave! 

I can't believe it is December!!! We have already set up our indoor Christmas Decorations, we usually do it right after Remembrance Day here and since I had that following Monday off that is when we did most of it. DS is in love with the decorations and my little Christmas Village, that keeps growing!
We are going to set up our outdoor decorations today even though most of our snow has melted this last week and the beautiful white Christmas I love might be a little brown! But the warm weather has been beautiful! 

2 Months until my Due date! How did that happen.

To all of you who are fighting colds I hope you find some relief soon, I seem to have a constant mild cold that won't go away. We had Christmas Parties the last two weekends so we are hoping this weekend at home we will be able to recover, also hoping I can get lots of cleaning done before our December schedules fire up!

It is hard to believe that these babies could be making their arrival anytime now, hopefully they bake until term though!!


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful- I am so jealous you have your Christmas up!! My DH said we can do it this weekend so I am hopeful. I love Christmas decorations and lights. We are also going to see the big Christmas light display Saturday night. DS just loves it so I am pretty excited to take him again this year. We usually go the weekend after Thanksgiving but it was raining this year. Tomorrow is suppose to snow so hopefully it isn't too bad as it is a walking path.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope all is well mrs lux. 

Kristie how stressful :/ 

My h won&#8217;t let me put up Christmas decs until 16yh :(. I&#8217;m getting so big now I can hardly move properly :(. 

My Christmas shopping is pretty much done how is everyone else doing? I&#8217;m heading to town over weekend to get small small bits from primark for oh stocking and a voucher for someone. Going to peak at the cheap pjs too for birthing and just after. 

How&#8217;s everyone&#8217;s babies measuring? Mine currently on 90th centile big boy!:(


----------



## Hopeful.89

the 16th!!! I would get so impatient, I am always in a better mood when I can wake up and turn the christmas tree lights on and sit with a warm cup of tea or coffee and enjoy the lights! 

I have barely started christmas shopping because we are so lost on what to get my in-laws. I guess I am about 30% done. Which is strange for me, I am usually almost done by now! 

As far as baby measuring I am not sure, I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks, and according to my fundal measurement I am about 1.5 weeks ahead! A few of my friends have had babies in the last few weeks and I am now getting very anxious to meet this little one!


----------



## MrsLux

Been is hospital all day again today but they have ruled out a blood clot which is reassuring - although it looks like Il have to make friends with the breathlessness for the remainder of the pregnancy. Atleast I know it's nothing serious. Just baby girl making herself comfortable where my lungs should be!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Hopeful il be getting a scan at 34 weeks again to check weight etc. My midwife is already mentioning inducing which I&#8217;m okay with providing its left as late as can. 

Mrs lux I hope she moves down soon to give you a little more comfort!


----------



## xanzaba

At 28 weeks bubs was in the 60th percentile, but I think he's bigger because I know I ovulated almost a week late. I came back from a work trip, assumed I had ovulated, DTD with DH, and then had the craziest ovulation pain.

I was really out of breath last week/weekend and started doing more yoga stretches. It has really helped, but I wonder if bubs flipped too which put less pressure on my ribs/lungs.


----------



## Stormynights

I passed my 3 hour test!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm 31 weeks today... this pregnancy has flown by.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fab news atormy! 

Xanzaba that would make sense for you regarding baby measurements. I definitely know my dates as we only dtd once that month lol so pretty sure it&#8217;s give or take a few days lol


----------



## luci and bump

My bump is measuring a week behind, which matches the date given by my first scan, and the date I know we DTD. For some reason they wouldn't use that first scan, so have jumped me forwards a week. 
Either way, I'm measuring on the 10th percentile, although going by my original dates I'm slightly bigger. 
Baby is still breech, which is making my ribs so painful :( have been doing pregnancy yoga class for the last few weeks, which does seem to help a bit. Just hoping she flips soon!!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, stormy! That must be some relief! 

I got my score back- it was 127 and the cutoff was 135. I know a pass is a pass, and that I should just relax but I don't like being so close to the limit. I will ask the doctor about it on Tuesday.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies , I hope everyone is Ok ? :hugs::hugs:. Can't wait until Christmas now . Can't believe it is only a matter of weeks away !!!

So i went to see the midwife the other day . Went to MAU as had a leak , also she's measured me very big again (34cm at 25weeks). Then 38cm at 27weeks. So my growth scan at 25weeks was looked at . Baby is 94th percentile . Whilst my AFI is within normal measurements it's near the top of the scale . So they're going to scan every four weeks now to keep an eye on it . No signs of GD , I just make big babies it seems :dohh::haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Has anyone else had cramping? I had some this morning and then again this evening. Baby still moving about but cramps are odd


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone else had cramping? I had some this morning and then again this evening. Baby still moving about but cramps are odd

:hugs: sorry you're having cramps :hugs: call your midwife/Dr if they continue. I get anything between 5-20 BH most days . They're pretty uncomfortable now with my bump being massive :haha: . Baby is very active , my entire belly shifts and rolls , it's the weirdest feeling . Acid indigestion is constant and it's making me feel quite down. Seems silly really, I'll thank the pregnancy hormones for that . :dohh:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone else had cramping? I had some this morning and then again this evening. Baby still moving about but cramps are odd

P's . Can't believe you're 31 weeks :happydance: it doesn't seem that long ago I was sending you half way :hugs: . Yaaaaay :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordic I have milk or milkshake before bed it&#8217;s really helped me. 

Thank you :) it&#8217;s feeling more and more real. In 2 weeks my oh is building the nursery furniture then I can start putting clothes away which will be amazing. Il be packing my hospital bag after Christmas as well so we are ready to go :) 

Cramps are still on and off so uncomfortable. I called triage last night they advised me to have a bath etc so did that and they eased a bit. We are having a lazy Sunday so that will help


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Nordic I have milk or milkshake before bed it&#8217;s really helped me.
> 
> Thank you :) it&#8217;s feeling more and more real. In 2 weeks my oh is building the nursery furniture then I can start putting clothes away which will be amazing. Il be packing my hospital bag after Christmas as well so we are ready to go :)
> 
> Cramps are still on and off so uncomfortable. I called triage last night they advised me to have a bath etc so did that and they eased a bit. We are having a lazy Sunday so that will help

Glad they've eased off !! How are you now ? I spent the afternoon tinkering about at the barn for 2 hrs ! The fresh air was nice , but baby turned breech whilst I was there !!! The head under my ribs on the drive home was agony:cry: :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah fine now. Felt a little pressure which my mum said was likely my pelvis expanding a bit to let him get engaged. Oh how icomfertable I hope baby turns back round to give some comfort


----------



## krissie328

I've been eating a yogurt right before bed and I think that's really helped with the heart burn. Plus I am not getting low blood sugar as often at night. 

My pelvis and hips have really started aching more. It use to be just in bed but now its pretty constant. I think she moves up and down in there causing pressure.


----------



## Feronia

Don't worry so much about baby measurements at this point! In the 2nd trimester they can be +/- 2 weeks off, and in the 3rd trimester +/- up to 3 weeks off. That's why dating is done in the 1st trimester!


----------



## krissie328

I decided this weekend to wash up the nb and 0-3 month clothes that I got. It felt so good to get that out of the way. I really feel like I am ready for her to come when it is time. Which is a good feeling considering I have been so nervous this entire pregnancy about having a second baby. 

I still need to clean out the crib and get a mattress though. I probably won't do that until Christmas break which is in 3 weeks!! I am so excited to have some time off. Hopefully I also have the energy and motivation to actually do stuff. :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh Kristie you are organised! I was only going to wash second hand clothing we got or stuff on hangers. We got 4 blankets from my friend which I&#8217;m washing as well. Oh is buiolsong furniture in 2 weeks so I hope he washes a lot of stuff and puts it away so we can be organised


----------



## krissie328

That is so lovely your OH can build furniture. My FIL is great with wood and has made some beautiful things. 

All of our nursery furniture (other than the crib which is left over from DS) was bought used and my mom and sister painted them. It has really come together nicely. I think it will make a beautiful room for a little girl.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww cute! It&#8217;s feeling more real now isn&#8217;t it? I got some bits today for labour and after just cheap slippers big pants and a front opening nightgown so feel more prepared now


----------



## MrsLux

krissie328 said:


> I decided this weekend to wash up the nb and 0-3 month clothes that I got. It felt so good to get that out of the way. I really feel like I am ready for her to come when it is time. Which is a good feeling considering I have been so nervous this entire pregnancy about having a second baby.
> 
> I still need to clean out the crib and get a mattress though. I probably won't do that until Christmas break which is in 3 weeks!! I am so excited to have some time off. Hopefully I also have the energy and motivation to actually do stuff. :haha:

I did this last night as well. Not that I have her wardrobe or drawers up ready for them! Need to get the painting done but I'm hoping the in-laws will help next weekend. 
I do want to get my bag packed though, just one less thing to fuss about. Those of you that aren't having you first, what will you be packing/not packing this time compared to last time?


----------



## krissie328

MrsLux said:


> I did this last night as well. Not that I have her wardrobe or drawers up ready for them! Need to get the painting done but I'm hoping the in-laws will help next weekend.
> I do want to get my bag packed though, just one less thing to fuss about. Those of you that aren't having you first, what will you be packing/not packing this time compared to last time?

I was so lucky my mom and sister surprised me and painted the nursery while I was out of town in October. It is definitely one less thing I need to worry about. 

I plan to pack my hospital bag after Christmas. My list so far:

- Comfy night shirt to give birth in. 
- Comfy pjs for after the birth that allow bfing if I choose at that time. 
- Nonslip slippers
- Going home clothes (leggings and tunic are what I have planned)
- Lots of undies/pads since I dislike the hospital ones
- Simple birth plan (aka what interventions I don't want (assuming no emergency) so that DH knows)
- Snacks for DH and myself
- Phone Charger
- Toiletries bag
- *I will need to take my short-term disability papers for the doctor to sign off on. 
- Maybe a book- I tend to read most of mine on my phone though. 

Baby:
- A couple nb/0-3 outfits
- Baby hat and gloves
- Diapers (I know here usually diapers are provided but I would hate to be stuck without)
- Bottles
- Formula
- Receiving blankets
- Carseat
- Edit to add: Petroleum Jelly- so I learned with my first that if you apply a thin layer of that before their first poops then it will come off. That stuff is seriously sticky like tar!! It was horrible trying to wipe off his little butt.


----------



## Bittersweet

Ive got a lost sort f prepared though this is my first 
Me:
Nightshirts x2 
Leggings and top and cardi for going home
Toiletries-shampoo wash deodorant hairbrush with ties tooth brush toothpaste and nipple cream just in case
Snacks for me and oh 
Pads
Undies
Maybe dressing gown for walking up and down ward and corridors 
Slippers that are cheap by bybetrd about them getting dirty 
Nursing bras 
Phone charger and book or magazine il add in later 

Baby:
Nb sleepsuitd and 0-3 sleepsuots
Going home outfit 
Blankets x 2 we have cellular ones 
Nappies x 1 pack 
Cotton wool balls/pads 
Hat and mittens 


I dont intend to take bottles. Im not against FF but Im pretty set on giving breast feeding a go and our hospital offer ready made bottles just in case. 

I dont think I have forgotten anything


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh and obviously car seat lol. But will leave that in car until ready to go then get oh to bring it in!

Had my first ante natal class today was fab. Me and oh have couples ones on Thursday :)


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> I dont intend to take bottles. Im not against FF but Im pretty set on giving breast feeding a go and our hospital offer ready made bottles just in case.

Our hospital provides bottles too. I think this is fairly common?

I am bringing my own because I know we will be FF and I would like to just start off the bat with the formula we are choosing. Unfortunately, I discovered with my son that I have IGT which makes it impossible to sustain bfing. But, I am hoping she can get some colostrum. And it does appear I am making that!!


----------



## Bittersweet

What is IGT sorry? I hope I can breastfeed I have bottles Vogt just in case and practically if I can&#8217;t express then after the first few weeks il need to use formula for feeding etc. I have little white dry flakes on my nipples not sure if that&#8217;s milk or just dry lol


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> What is IGT sorry? I hope I can breastfeed I have bottles Vogt just in case and practically if I cant express then after the first few weeks il need to use formula for feeding etc. I have little white dry flakes on my nipples not sure if thats milk or just dry lol

Insufficient glandular tissue- my doctor basically told me it was likely caused by my PCOS during puberty since I have had PCOS since I was a preteen. I am fairly certain it is actually pretty rare. 

If you are struggling to breastfeed I highly recommend finding a lactation consultant. I went through 4 before we realized I was producing less than half an ounce at each feeding. But they were lovely to work with and really were helpful in trying to make bfing successful for me and DS.


----------



## xanzaba

Bittersweet- are you dehydrated? That can really up the crampiness.


----------



## Bittersweet

Kristie good to know I&#8217;m defs keen to try but I won&#8217;t be heartbroken if I can&#8217;t or it&#8217;s too much :). 

Xanzaba I&#8217;ve been drinking more than usual. I did yoga tonight and felt pressure down below it was odd


----------



## xanzaba

Just catching up on all the posts. DS had the stomach flu on Saturday and I came down with it yesterday. I almost had to go to L&D because I could not even suck on ice chips for 12 hours. At the last minute I held down water so I didn't have to go in. I feel better today, but I feel like I was hit by a truck ad have to nap every couple of hours.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh nothing worse hun glad you are feeling a little better


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba- that is awful! I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Just catching up on all the posts. DS had the stomach flu on Saturday and I came down with it yesterday. I almost had to go to L&D because I could not even suck on ice chips for 12 hours. At the last minute I held down water so I didn't have to go in. I feel better today, but I feel like I was hit by a truck ad have to nap every couple of hours.

Oh no get better soon. :hugs:

Bittersweet Yeh those flake/crusty bits are dried colostrum. After I've had a bath or shower I find it's really easy to express a drop or two .


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> What is IGT sorry? I hope I can breastfeed I have bottles Vogt just in case and practically if I can&#8217;t express then after the first few weeks il need to use formula for feeding etc. I have little white dry flakes on my nipples not sure if that&#8217;s milk or just dry lol
> 
> Insufficient glandular tissue- my doctor basically told me it was likely caused by my PCOS during puberty since I have had PCOS since I was a preteen. I am fairly certain it is actually pretty rare.
> 
> If you are struggling to breastfeed I highly recommend finding a lactation consultant. I went through 4 before we realized I was producing less than half an ounce at each feeding. But they were lovely to work with and really were helpful in trying to make bfing successful for me and DS.Click to expand...

Oh that must be frustrating. I always start off with s great supply then it dwindles around 8 weeks. So midwives have recommended letting baby demand feed (as I always do) until 6 weeks, so as not to interfere with natural supply/demamd, then if if it seems my supply is tailing off then start pumping as well to increase demand . Hopefully it works . :thumbup:


----------



## luci and bump

I've had the strange flaky bits on my nipples too, almost like the stuff you squeeze out of blackheads (if you're gross like me!) But white. 
I haven't even began to think about packing hospital bags yet, but I have sorted through all the clothes and organised them into separate sizes. I've told OH I want to at least have the babies bag packed before he goes back to uni after Christmas. I'm feeling so overwhelmed at how unprepared I am this time round!
Poor DD has got a sickness bug today, she said she felt poorly coming out of school, and as we got out the car at home, she threw up all over the driveway. She had to go to her dads for a few hours while I was in work, and he said she seemed a bit better. We got home, and as she was taking her coat off, threw up all over my living room floor :mrgreen: Its such a hard balance between wanting to comfort her and cuddle her up in my Bed, and being worried that I'll catch whatever she has.
To top it all off, I was supposed to be going for lunch with all the females in my OHs extended family this weekend. It's been arranged for months. Found out today his mum's cousin has shingles. So now I'm not sure if I can even go!! So feeling very sorry for myself tonight :(


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, ladies. I'm feeling much better today, almost 100%. The best thing about the stomach flu is that it leaves as quickly as it comes. I even had a cup of coffee this morning! Now I'm hoping I don't regret that decision. I've been sick so many times this pregnancy- I had two colds in the first trimester, a nasty virus in August that came back a few weeks later, and now this. If it weren't for baby kicks, I'd be so done with pregnancy. Now I'm just trying to enjoy the last little bit of pure mommy-baby intimacy and enjoying the holidays. I have one more deadline on Friday and then I'm going full-fledged Christmas-crazy preggo mommy! Bring on the peppermint hot chocolate!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and silver lining- my wedding ring is no longer too tight! I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## xanzaba

My poor doctor- she has had 1 unexpected delivery and 1 emergency surgery this week. She delivered a baby at 9 am, had a scheduled surgery at 1pm, and still managed to squeeze me in between.

I normally would have just canceled, but my stomach/belly is killing me. TMI, but I know yesterday I was dehydrated because my urine was so dark, so that could be causing contractions. It could also just be stomach cramps. Or it could be BH that are painful because of being dehydrated. 

The good news is the baby is hanging out with plenty of fluid, completely unaware of everything going on around him. He's also head down now at 30+4. 

I think my son is starting to feel better- we sent him to daycare today with his own food. My poor baby if his stomach is feeling like mine.


----------



## krissie328

Zanzaba- I hope you feel better soon. 

I spent the night in L&D for very high blood pressure. My doctor was talking about delivering by tomorrow. But thankfully it came down. However, now he wants me on bedrest until she comes. I have a meeting with HR tomorrow so hopefully I can sort what my options are from here. 

I really feel for work, my poor boss is gonna have an aneurysm this year.


----------



## xanzaba

Krissie- that is so scary. I'm glad your BP came down and your doctor is on top of it. Bake little baby, bake!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh Kristie how scary!!!! 
I had midwife yesterday baby&#8217;s head is down like I don&#8217;t know how to describe it but he&#8217;s down low by engaged but low if that makes sense.


----------



## Stormynights

So glad your bp came down Krissie! How scary! My next appointment is Wednesday. 
32 weeks today!


----------



## krissie328

It's crazy how close it is getting. I think so many appointments helps, plus the holidays.

I'm at 3 appointments a week. :cry: one with my endo and then twice a week monitoring for the blood pressure and nst. 

HR meeting in two hours. I'm so nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

How scary krissie! Glad your bp came down! Baby needs to keep cooking a little longer! Xxx


----------



## krissie328

Well I'm officially off work now. My bp was high this afternoon so made a trip to L&D where it calmed down and baby was fine. I'm heading home shortly so hopefully I can lay down and rest. 

I'm nervous to be off work so soon but really happy how supportive work was when I told them.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Well I'm officially off work now. My bp was high this afternoon so made a trip to L&D where it calmed down and baby was fine. I'm heading home shortly so hopefully I can lay down and rest.
> 
> I'm nervous to be off work so soon but really happy how supportive work was when I told them.

Oh no how scary for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: . So pleased that your work is being supportive . Rest , rest , rest !!! Keep your feet up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! So who's got their Christmas tree up :xmas16: . I'm in bed with a stinking cold , but hoping to get up shortly and attempt to get our Christmas Dec's up . 

So my bp and pee are behaving again . I hsd a GTT to rule GD out as well . My results came back Clear , thank goodness . Although I am anaemic . So I've to start an iron supplement as I'm having another elcs . I haemorrhaged last time . 

Apart from that all is well , baby is a busy little bee and my tummy never stops rolling and popping. :cloud9:


----------



## xanzaba

Krissie- I completely get the work guilt, but I'm glad you are taking care of you and bubs. It's things like this that help put work in perspective, and I'm glad your work was so supportive.

Nordic- our tree has been standing since the November 22nd, but doesn't have anything on it yet. Haha. But now that my deadline is done we're planning on dressing the tree today. DS finally is feeling better, and I'm completely recovered.

We're having a crazy stormy day down here in Florida. We went for a walk with DH, DS, and our dog and it was hot and humid, almost 80 degrees. Now it is 15 degrees cooler and windy, and supposed to drop another 20 degrees. We'll finally get some winterish weather, I'm so excited.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies.. :hugs:

We keep talking about putting the tree up but haven't had the motivation. Dh actually brought it up last night so maybe today.


----------



## Stormynights

We've had ours up since Halloween night. :haha: Presents are all wrapped too. Just have to get stocking stuff. DH and I have decided not to buy for each other this year and in stead get something for the baby with that money.


----------



## krissie328

Stormynights said:


> We've had ours up since Halloween night. :haha: Presents are all wrapped too. Just have to get stocking stuff. DH and I have decided not to buy for each other this year and in stead get something for the baby with that money.

Hehe sounds like me. I love Christmas but I'm pretty sure I married the grinch. 

I'm all done Christmas shopping. I just need to do the wrapping. Ds keeps trying to open presents at nana's so I'm not too concerned about getting them out yet. :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

I had my flu vaccine last week , but unknown to me at the time I'd picked up the virus already . I assumed the groggy feeling was due to the vaccine , or that I had an awful cold. Nope , I got flu !! I feel awful , so weak and nauseous. I've had awful chills where my temp dropped to 35.8 and I've had three blankets on me whilst laying near the fire. Then sweats at night time. Baby seems totally oblivious and has been more active than ever. As much as it reassures me a baby booting the heck out of me when I feel awful wasn't the best experience :haha: . We decorated our tree last night , well I done the odd bit. Mostly dh and dd2 , which says a lot as I'm a tree nazi :blush::haha: . But had to just lie down in the end as felt too ill. All I've eaten in three days is toast :dohh: . Managing some fresh oj now . Which is just giving me awful acid indigestion:dohh: . Hubby is off from Thursday until Jan 11th . I can't wait :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful.89

We have had our Christmas Tree up since November 13th! Although I still have a few Christmas Presents to pick up, I am so behind this year. But we are stumped on what to get certain people.

I hope everyone is feeling well! I am so sore and tired but other than that I feel pretty good and I feel like I haven't prepared for this baby at all, with DS by this time I think I had everything ready to go! I am going to start washing baby clothes this weekend.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, no Nordic. I'm sorry you got sick despite your best efforts! I'm afraid of the flu this year, that's for sure. And now they're predicting the vaccine will miss some of the worst strains. I never get the flu shot, but I've been sick enough this year.

After missing a week of yoga I went back on Sunday and it felt good! The place I go is new and is marketing itself as a family yoga studio and have daycare. DS had a good time on Sunday, so I'll do that each Sunday and give DH a break, since he's been so good to me throughout both pregnancies and stayed home to nurse me back to health last week.

Un-pregnancy related question, but DH's birthday is Thursday and I had an idea to get him a polaroid or polaroid-like camera. He's always complaining that we don't have any pictures printed anymore, and I know with him mom visiting over the holidays he would get a kick out of printing her some pictures. It's so hard to get him something he loves. What do you think- good idea or gimmick?


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Nordic sorry you&#8217;re unwell! We are pretty prepared for Xmas which is nice&#8217; xanzaba sounds a lovely idea


----------



## Stormynights

Sounds like a lovely present!


I've been having lots of back pain and pressure tonight. A tad concerned, but it seems to have lessened a bit. I see the midwife on Wednesday, so hopefully I remember to talk to them about it then. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

I think a polaroid/instant print picture would be an great gift. Of course I am a little biased as I have wanted one for awhile now. 

Nordic- I hope you feel better soon. 

Stormy- I hope it settles down and isn't anything. 

I had my first nst and amniotic fluid check. Baby looks really good. I can't believe I have to do those twice a week. :nope: My blood pressure was in its normal range today and it just makes me feel like last week was a fluke. But then there ia that part that says that maybe its because I'm off work and relaxing. Its such a catch 22.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the feedback about the polaroid camera, ladies. I hope he likes it, he can be difficult.

Krissie- I'm glad your BP is behaving and that the baby looks great.

This LO is riding low, and when I go to the bathroom and squat sometimes it feels like knives. It's a weird sensation, but I'll take it over head in the ribs every day. Oh, the elegance of pregnancy!


----------



## nordicpixie83

xanzaba said:


> Thanks for the feedback about the polaroid camera, ladies. I hope he likes it, he can be difficult.
> 
> Krissie- I'm glad your BP is behaving and that the baby looks great.
> 
> This LO is riding low, and when I go to the bathroom and squat sometimes it feels like knives. It's a weird sensation, but I'll take it over head in the ribs every day. Oh, the elegance of pregnancy!

Polaroid sounds like great fun !! 

Krissie I'm pleased your bp is better behaved this week . I loved going for my ctg (nst) its so relaxing to hear baby's heart thrumming away &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrsLux

Ugghh feeling totally rough. Full of cough and cold along with breathlessness isn't the one! Now on weekly BP checks with midwife until baby girl is here because it's up. If it goes any higher I'll have to go on to hospital. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen.
Hope everyone else is doing OK x


----------



## nordicpixie83

MrsLux said:


> Ugghh feeling totally rough. Full of cough and cold along with breathlessness isn't the one! Now on weekly BP checks with midwife until baby girl is here because it's up. If it goes any higher I'll have to go on to hospital. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen.
> Hope everyone else is doing OK x

Oh I'm sorry you're feeling really rough. There's nothing worse , I had flu and have ended up with a chest infection. I hope your bp settles and doesn't cause you too much stress . Have you got other pre-e symptoms as well ? :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

29 weeks !!! I feel HUUUUUUUGE
 



Attached Files:







received_345455279260201.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









received_345455249260204.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









received_345455312593531.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Aww such a cute bump nordic! 

I feel massive right now too. Everything seems so much more difficult. :haha: 

I keep having little stabby pains under my bump. I'm not so sure what that's about but its quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Adorable Belly Bump!!!

I was driving to work this morning and had a huge contraction, I almost had to pull over on the side of the road, thankfully it was just one big one and nothing since. I am starting to get a bit of a cold, so I am trying to rest as much as possible.

We have family Christmas number one this Saturday and Friday night we are watersliding with our family as an early christmas present for all the kids/grandkids. It should be a busy weekend, but at least on Sunday I can rest up! I am so ready for a little break from work for the holidays! 

My appetite is so low these days and it seems everyone around us is sick, it is awful!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry for everyone feeling off, it's no fun and even worse in pregnancy.

Nordic- you look great!

Our 15 month old is testing us- we think it's teething but aren't really sure. He's been waking up at 5am or so every morning, and this morning was screaming. Some Tylenol settled him down and his pushing crackers in his mouth like he was a gopher eating wood, which is why we're thinking teething. He's a very dramatic baby- either super happy or super not-happy, lots of drama.

After a couple of weeks feeling off of food, I am starving all the time today. I had breakfast, went to the doctor, had some hot chocolate and a cookie, went for lunch, and just came back and ate yogurt. My husband jokingly asked if I had time to work between feedings. Honestly, I'm not sure.

I've also been having a surprising issue- I keep getting hit on. This never happened when I was pregnant with my son. Yesterday I had coffee with a friend and it happened twice within an hour. The second time I turned around in a way that he could see my giant 7 month bump and he looked terrified. It was kind of funny.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thanks ladies , I feel like a heffalump though :blush:

Krissie I have had those pains was told it was all the stretched nerves and ligaments protesting lol. 

Hopeful my appetite is the same , dh commented that I'm actually slimmer now than when I got pregnant :shrug: . Baby is growing like a mushroom though !!!

Zan , twittwoo sexy mama giving off those fertile womanly pheromones :winkwink:


----------



## krissie328

Xanzaba- somedays I feel like I have a hollow leg and can eat all day! It is just crazy. 

I'm finding being off work helps. I think ds keeps me occupied more than work does so I am not as ept to bordom eat. Plus I make way better choices since I am able to make food and sit down and eat. 

Nordic- I was thinking it must be ligaments or something. It is super sharp but doesn't last too long. In fact it seems to only be happening when I lay down.


----------



## nordicpixie83

krissie328 said:


> Xanzaba- somedays I feel like I have a hollow leg and can eat all day! It is just crazy.
> 
> I'm finding being off work helps. I think ds keeps me occupied more than work does so I am not as ept to bordom eat. Plus I make way better choices since I am able to make food and sit down and eat.
> 
> Nordic- I was thinking it must be ligaments or something. It is super sharp but doesn't last too long. In fact it seems to only be happening when I lay down.

I get it more when baby is breech . Recently it's not made it all the way round so lies transverse which feels awful . Head and feet between my ribs and hips :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Well that might be a factor, she had turned herself breech Monday. I'm not sure how she is laying today as I've been getting lots of high up movement.


----------



## luci and bump

My DD has been so poorly the last week, she's missed a lot of school, including her nativity :cry: :cry: she was devastated, as I was, but I tried not to show her how sad I was. She's finally better, and going back to school tomorrow. Thank God I seem to have escaped catching it!! 
My bump feels huge, and I'm only 29 weeks today. I think she's still breech, with her head wedged in my right ribs, where she seems to have been the entire pregnancy!! It is agony! My tail bone feels bruised too, so sitting down hurts :( I'm trying to lay on my side as much as possible. All in All, I'm uncomfortable and miserable :( OH has just come back from uni for Xmas, but thinks he's coming down with flu, so I've sent him to his nans for a few days!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bit tmi ladies , but I need tips to help loosen mucus from chest and throat . It just feels like my entire throat and chest are covered in thick gunk and I feel like I'm swallowing it down . Gross I know. But the swallowing and unsuccessful coughing and trying to clear my chest makes me start gagging and I'll end up throwing up. Again sorry for the tmi. I've tried warm drinks with honey , steamy showers . Nothing is shifting this crap out of my chest . Plus all the coughing has given me sore ribs and bump . Bleeuurrrggghh :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

luci and bump said:


> My DD has been so poorly the last week, she's missed a lot of school, including her nativity :cry: :cry: she was devastated, as I was, but I tried not to show her how sad I was. She's finally better, and going back to school tomorrow. Thank God I seem to have escaped catching it!!
> My bump feels huge, and I'm only 29 weeks today. I think she's still breech, with her head wedged in my right ribs, where she seems to have been the entire pregnancy!! It is agony! My tail bone feels bruised too, so sitting down hurts :( I'm trying to lay on my side as much as possible. All in All, I'm uncomfortable and miserable :( OH has just come back from uni for Xmas, but thinks he's coming down with flu, so I've sent him to his nans for a few days!!

Glad your dd is better !!! Get lots of vitamin c into all of you xxx


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- unfortunately when I was sick awhile back I just let in run its course. But I believe there is an over the counter med available for it. Maybe call your midwife/doctor and see what they suggest?

I got my 24 hour urine results back today. Looks like its likely mild pre-e. I have a drs appt tomorrow to talk more about what that means. :nope:


----------



## nordicpixie83

On my way into MAU as bleeding :cry::cry:


----------



## krissie328

nordicpixie83 said:


> On my way into MAU as bleeding :cry::cry:

:hugs: I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordic hope all is okay good luck xxxx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - I hope they caught it early enough and it doesn't develop any further!

Nordic - sending you good vibes and hoping that baby stays in a bit longer!


----------



## Stormynights

Nordic - Hope all is well with you and LO.


Krissie - Sorry to hear about the pre-e! Hopefully it doesn't progress.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. So far my bp has been within a reasonable range. I have a growth scan next Thursday so I'm looking forward to seeing baby again.


----------



## jamiegrl24

Hi girls! Just checking in:) My due date is 2/22 and I'm getting so excited! Down with a cold at the moment but hoping to feel better soon.

Last week, baby was still breech. Is this normal or are we a little late in the game to be breech?


----------



## krissie328

jamiegrl24 said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in:) My due date is 2/22 and I'm getting so excited! Down with a cold at the moment but hoping to feel better soon.
> 
> Last week, baby was still breech. Is this normal or are we a little late in the game to be breech?

I was told last week baby can still move out of breech without concern until 36 or so weeks. So definitely lots of time to switch.


----------



## krissie328

I got a call from my doctor's nurse and apparently my bp has been good enough that I have been released back to work. I'm actually quite happy about that. Hopefully the numbers stay in check.


----------



## nordicpixie83

So this happened at 2am . After 12hrs of me contacting and getting more regular and painful I was taken for an emcs due to my placenta previa. It also turned out I had accreta. Surgery was three hours . I lost half my blood and was getting it transfused in whilst they tried to stop bleeding. My spinal wore off and I was put under. Not before suffering excruciating pain. Poor hubby was deathly pale but very calm. Baby Rhea Dorothy Wilson is 3lb3 , hc of 24cm , 40cm long. She initially made good respiratory effort and mewed like a little kitten. Was intubated after a few hours as she was just a tired wee soul. She's like a little doll. Heading back down shortly for the chaplain coming to give her a wee prayer and blessing :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1576.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 26









IMG_1579.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1588.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh Nordic congratulations hunny she's beautiful!!!! Sounds like a scary birth! Hope you're both doing well. Keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## luci and bump

Oh how beautiful is she :cloud9: I hope you are all doing well, and congratulations!!! She was obviously very keen to meet you all, and to have her first Christmas! It must have been very scary for you :(


----------



## krissie328

Congratulates, Rhea is lovely. She seems like a good weight too.

The birth does sound quite scary, but good you both seem to be doing well.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Oh my!! She is perfect, sending hugs and prayers to your family as well as strength over the next few weeks as she grows!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thank you &#128522;. I'm very sore as had internal massage of uterus and also lots of pulling and prodding to stop the bleeding. We were very lucky as it could have gone much worse . Ironically she's safer now than she would have been in another nine weeks. Anyway . I'm struggling to control pain just now . Hoping Drs can help me out soon . I'm just about into the baby blues tearful stage . Hand expressed some colostrum for her earlier but it's difficult as I have flattish nipplea and colostrum is hell to express. I have no issues pumping or feeding though thankfully . I've been asking for a pump since 9am . Keep getting fobbed off and told they'll be back in a minute . So I'm pissed as I've got a little girl who desperately needs my nourishment. Not even local to home to get mine as we were transferred to a level 3 NICU hospital. I just sat and watched her for two hours earlier . We had the hospital chaplain come and bless and anoint her ! It was lovely &#128522; xxx she also peeks open one eye and holds my finger when I talk to her :cloud9:. She's like a tiny doll , so beautiful :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1596.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1603.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ahh!! Nordic she is absolutely perfect! Bring on the pictures, I am loving it!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wow Nordic congratulations she is beautiful! I hope it gets better soon for you and hopefully they get sorted ASAP with pumps etc for you to feed her xx


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- I hope you feel better soon and they have got you a pump.


----------



## Stormynights

Congratulations Nordic!!! She's stunning! <3 She seems to have lots of hair for her gestation too! Precious :cloud9:


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Nordic. I hope Rhea gets stronger each day.


----------



## MrsLux

Wow our first baby! Huge congratulations and hope she has a smooth journey through NICU x


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Aww Nordic she's beautiful!! Congratulations! I hope your pain eases soon and you get the pump. She's doing so well that's great I can't wait to see more pictures and hear about both of your progress &#10084;


----------



## BabyBrain80

OMG Nordic!!!!!!! I just came by as I saw the other day you had bleeding, I wanted to check you were ok! Look what happened!!!!! OMG!!! Congratulations xxxxx
Sounds like you have been through the wars but Im so glad youvare both doing ok. Much love xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations, Nordic. She's beautiful. I hope she gets strong quickly and that you can take her home before too long.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies thank you so much for all the well wishes etc :hugs: . Rhea is doing well all things considering. She came off the ventilator and is on high flow just now. She's had one 24hr session under the lights . As expected she may need more. She is coping well with her feeds and is getting 4.5ml through her NGT every two hours! My milk is in so it's a lot easier to express now . I'm absolutely exhausted and desperately want my own bed. We're obviously far from home and Rhea will be here until after New year. Hopefully then she'll be ready to transfer back to our hospital that can care for a level I/II preemie. Then it'll be a matter of getting her feeds up and weight gain satisfactory . :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone else feel like their bump stopped growing? I stepped on the scale today and I am down 2 pounds from 2 weeks ago, and I was looking at my bump from 3 weeks ago and from today and they look about the same size. The weight loss might just be from the stomach flu. I've attached them here- what do you ladies think? I have a growth scan tomorrow, so I think I'm just getting paranoid.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 11-27-17 at 2.24 PM.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo on 12-18-17 at 1.39 PM #2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stormynights

My bump is out of control! My mom even mentioned I look like I'm due any day. :trouble:

I have a growth scan on Wednesday.


----------



## krissie328

Xan- you look lovely. Hopefully your growth scan tomorrow goes well. 

Stormy- I'm getting tons of comments. I'm huge and really feel it now. My doctor says no more than 6 weeks left but even that is sounding dreadful.


----------



## Stormynights

Every time I go to the bathroom (even just for a pee) it feels like she's going to fall right out in the toilet !! &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## xanzaba

Well, that was a rough night. I went to bed early feeling beat just in time for my mobile to ring. It was the doctor saying that my folic acid is low and I need to start my prenatals again. I didn't know that it was important, but I read low folic acid is associated with preterm labor. I then woke up 3 hours later with upper back pain and cramps or contractions- I had had some the day before. After reading about folic acid I'm freaking out that it's early labor. I finally drift back off to sleep, only to wake up 3 hours later and then I couldn't sleep again, so I put on a murder mystery (the only guaranteed way to fall asleep), but even that was not working. So I lay there, listening to DH snore and trying to ignore the cramping until suddenly I have to _run_ to the toilet with violent diarrhea. I was relieved that there was a reason for all the cramping, but now started worrying again about early labor. Finally after a couple of hours I dozed off again and have been trying to drink sports drinks to feel better because I'm still having some contractions. They might just be BH on top of dehydration, but I want to feel normal pregnant-crappy again. Fortunately I have an appointment in 2 hours so that I will be assured or have somebody to see if something is wrong.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba- That sounds miserable!! Fx they can shed some light onto it your appointment and it isn't anything too serious. 

I have been advised in both pregnancies to take prenatals through the entire thing so that is what I have been doing.


----------



## krissie328

I realized this morning that my DH's vasectomy is scheduled the same day as my induction. Opps.


----------



## xanzaba

The appointment went well in the end, but it was clear from the outset that the tech was not the most experienced. She measured the brain ventricles first- one side was good, the other she couldn't get a good image and the measurement came out large again. She measured my fluid as really low, which I was a bit concerned about, but then she said oops she missed two large pockets. We had to wait 30 minutes to talk to the doctor, and when he came in he said "Everything looks good". I asked about the ventricle and the fluid and he said he didn't buy it and that when they can't get a good view sometimes they just measure whatever they can see, and it was actually the other ventricle that originally was measured larger. What's the point of these scans if the techs are not very good? Oh, and he suggested Dan Active if I continue to have stomach issues for more than 24 hours.

While we were waiting to talk to the doctor, daycare called and asked us to call back. It turns out that one of the teachers left DS in the room by himself for 2 minutes by accident while everyone was outside. I'm not worried about him- he was happily playing with toys- but I've had concerns with this daycare in the past, so this may be the last straw.

So lots of worries that amounted to nothing in the end.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba- That does sound unnecessarily stressful. I am glad to hear everything was okay in the end.


----------



## Feronia

nordicpixie, congratulations! I'm sorry to hear about the scary birth experience, blood loss, and accretia, but I hope you two are doing well now. I'm glad to hear baby is off of being intubated! I hope they can transfer her nearby to a level 2 soon. <3


----------



## akinsmom2

Hope everyone is feeling well and doing okay. It's been a while since I last posted. Baby girl is head down and just a wiggle worm . The past four days or so I been battle severe headache with no relief.i was at the dr yesterday and totally forgot to mention to him to see if I could take something other than Tylenol it does not help.as soon as Christmas is over I'll start packing my bag for the hospital to be safe . I already have the diaper bag packed. I can't believe it's already time to see the dr every two weeks already...


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope everyone is okay I&#8217;ve gone into pre term labour so currently hoping little man holds out a bit longer


----------



## akinsmom2

Oh no best wishes to you. Keep us updated


----------



## Bittersweet

Will so


----------



## Stormynights

Bittersweet said:


> Hope everyone is okay Iâve gone into pre term labour so currently hoping little man holds out a bit longer

Hopefully he can stay in there a bit longer!! :hugs:




Had a non stress test (?) today and a growth scan... They said she's in the 34th percentile and is around 4 lbs. I had two contractions on the monitor thing but they said that was fine and that her heart rate was good. 

I guess I'm not having growth scans weekly, just the non stress tests. Have to skip next week because of Christmas though.


----------



## Bittersweet

What are non stress tests


----------



## krissie328

Good luck bittersweet, keeping everything crossed he stays put awhile longer.

I have a growth scan tomorrow. I'm excited to see how she is doing. I'm going to ask about once weekly nst since my bp has been fine. Its so difficult trying to get in twice a week when I work over 20 mins away.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> What are non stress tests

They hook you up to a hb monitor to watch baby's hb. They also have you click when baby moves so they can monitor the heartbeat. I think it is suppose to help detect if the baby is stressed.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh yeah I had that this morning. 
So I was given toltcoctixs at 9am I wasn&#8217;t dilated at 3pm
I dilated 1cm and at 1:30 am I still only 1cm but still contracting? Been given second steroid dose


----------



## krissie328

How are things going bittersweet? 

I had my growth scan this morning. Baby was measuring about 4 lbs 9 oz. <3


----------



## xanzaba

Bittersweet- I hope baby stays in a little longer.

I just realized I only have one week where I don't have a doctor's appointment up until 39 weeks. That made it feel really close.

I had a scary experience this morning- I took the folic acid supplement my hematologist prescribed for me last night (2000mcg- in prenatals it goes up to about 600mcg). I went to bed, slept really well for the first time in weeks and woke up ravenous and had breakfast. About 20 minutes later I had cold sweats, achy arms and legs, and couldn't sit up in a chair anymore. I took my blood pressure- it was 80/50 and my pulse was racing at around 100bpm. I ate a pickle for sodium and felt better about 15 minutes later. I called to check in with my OBGYN and she asked if I took anything different, so I told her about the folic acid and she told me that the dose was dangerously high. She looked at my results and said I was not even low, just borderline. Fortunately, I'm not seeing that hematologist again while pregnant, and I'm going to leave everything in my OBGYN's hands!

I'm a little concerned that I'm still not gaining weight- I'm only up 5 pounds total and the baby was measuring 4 pounds 4 ounces at 32 weeks. My son was 5 pounds 11 ounces at the same point. I guess it's normal mom worry and I should just relax, but there's a voice inside my head telling me that I screwed something up this pregnancy and I'm worried that it'll affect my baby boy.


----------



## Stormynights

My prenatals have 1,000mcg... 2,000 does seem awfully high. 

at 33w5d growth scan I think she said 4lbs 12oz... unsure of the ounces though as I didn't quite hear her. 

*Non baby related venting ahead*
I've been so dang stressed lately... DD is still dealing with all this allergy testing and blood work... they've tested for lupus and some other auto immune diseases... awaiting the results now. They also did an 85 allergen prick test and she didn't react to any of it... and they want to test 3 different antibiotics on 3 different days but they keep calling and rescheduling because the doctor is always out... so they are trying to stretch it out until February... but with the baby being due any time around then, and my husband going to days instead of nights (so no set days off) and with me not driving outside of our town (doctor is an hour away) I'm just so overwhelmed with the whole situation. :cry:


----------



## Bittersweet

I&#8217;ve basically been messed around still in hospital contractions don&#8217;t give me a break no one will tell me anything awaiting doctor to come Round it&#8217;s 12:35 am and I haven&#8217;t slept in 2 days


----------



## krissie328

Xan- my prenatals only have 800. Hopefully you are on the right track now. 

Stormy- that does sound so stressful. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Stormy- that sounds difficult. I hope everything comes back good, and that they find the issue and that it's something that's easily controlled. We've been lucky our doctors are pretty accommodating, but even so between the pediatrician, OBGYN, MFM, and hematologist it seems like I'm always in some waiting room. And that's not including any of DH's appointments that I don't go to.

Bittersweet- sorry you're still having the contractions, but glad baby is staying put for now.


----------



## krissie328

Just saw your update bittersweet. You sound exhausted. I hope they can get you some relief soon..


----------



## Stormynights

How is everyone today. 

Bittersweet any updates? 

Nordic how is little Rhea doing?


----------



## Bittersweet

Things are okay still
Contracting but I might get home tomorrow!! Someone in the ward (l and d ward where I was Wednesday to early hours of this morning) contracted flu so I have to get extra meds now as I had a high level of exposure to her


----------



## Bittersweet

Still not home but fingers crossed tomorrow I will be. I have an irritable uterus x


----------



## Stormynights

Fx'd for you.


----------



## Bittersweet

Just madness I hope to get home but also hope they will induce at 37 weeks o can manage if I have a goal in my head


----------



## lian_83

I hope that u can be discharge home soon BitterSweet to celebrate the holidays, must be awful not having any rest.

Cant believe Im due in 7 weeks. I am getting an induction at 39 weeks so we can prepare for the childcare of our older kids. We have no family here and difficult to rely on anyone to watch over children when I go into labor. Fortunately, OB was fully-supportive and knows the risk of letting me drive myself to labor or wait for a cab when we are in a semi-rural town. Hence, kids will have stay in daycare while I give birth. Hopefully, it will be quick and Dh can see the birth before he has to return and pick up the kids from daycare. They closed at 6:30pm so I have around 7-10 hours to give birth, depends when docs can come to the hospital to induce me. 

Well, at least I had a few days off these holidays to wash babys clothes and sheets and prep my mummy bag.


----------



## MrsLux

Hope you've all had a nice Christmas with your bumps x


----------



## Bittersweet

I got home yesterday battled through today pain is sore but I&#8217;m managing just! Merry
Christmas


----------



## xanzaba

Bittersweet- I hope the contractions ease off a bit. I'm glad you got home for the holiday!

Nordic- how's your LO?

We had a nice Christmas. DS got plenty of presents and really liked playing with them. Maybe a bit too much, he got distracted before opening all of them so we have a couple we'll keep for when the baby arrives.

On Thursday I noticed a bump in my groin, near the lymph nodes. I've had swollen nodes in the past, but this one's a bit painful. I can't tell if it's because it hits my underwear or what, but I have an appointment on Thursday. I'm a little concerned it could be related to a clot, since I'm at risk and I missed a dose of blood thinners last week. Hopefully it'll go away before the appointment and I won't have to deal with it.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- that's good they let you go home. But it really sucks you're still in so much pain. Have they talked any about inducing you earlier?

Xanzaba- I hope its nothing serious. 

We had a nice low key Christmas yesterday. Ds got a wooden train set which is all he wanted. He played and played all day. It was so lovely. 

I have a nst this morning. I'm fairly certain I was getting contractions early this morning but they have fizzled out now.


----------



## Bittersweet

Back in hospital with cramping back pain. And nausea including sickness pains are stronger and more regular.


----------



## Stormynights

We had a nice holiday. DD had more allergy testing today and blood test results... still unsure what is causing her allergic reactions. :(

My mother and I got into it pretty badly... now I'm stressing over what to do with DD when I go into labor. :dohh: :wacko: 

What are you all planning to do with your older children? We live an hour from any of my family... I'm an only child, and not close with any cousins or aunts and uncles ect. We are 4.5 hours from DH's family. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- I hope all is okay with you. :hugs:

I hope they figure out her allergies soon. That would be so frustrating and scary to not know. 

My son will be going with my mom if she is off or with my friend. Both regularly watch him when I am working so he is comfortable either way. He also sleeps overnight at my mom's 1-2 times a month so he will stay with her the first night so dh can be at the hospital. 

Afm, I need to get my bags packed this week. And clean the infant carseat. Those are the only items left on my to do list. :happydance: 

I've had a lot of braxton hicks and painful cramping in the last few days.


----------



## Stormynights

I've been having loads of BH's lately! I also packed up most of the baby's hospital bag yesterday. I'll wait to pack mine as I only really plan on bringing a phone charger and maybe a nightgown and robe... all things I need until birth lol.

I ordered 2 dozen cloth diaper prefolds in newborn/infant size and two more diaper covers. I've been sewing up some breast pads and diaper wipes out of some old hand me down receiving blankets. 

We finally got our car seat in so we will need to install that fairly soon. Everything seems to be coming together.

Even before my mom 'disowned' me... (for the STUPIDEST reason) she wanted to be in the room at birth (even though I didn't want her to be) and told me she wouldn't watch DD anyway. :wacko: 

I'm thinking I'll ask my best friend to keep an eye on her if needed. Lowkey hoping to be induced so I'll know what date to prepare for with DD's schooling and whatnot.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww stormy sorry you and your mum fell out :(. 

I have been discharged again and they said my cervix is fully effaced just a waiting game now p


----------



## lian_83

I have the same problem, except all our families are overseas. I am not sure if anyone could come to help us, only my mother has a visa right now, but she said she is too busy to make the trip. My dad is sick and will undergo surgery in a few weeks. My in-laws do not have any money, and we just bought our new house and a 7-seater and have maxed out our cc. I am getting an induction at 39 weeks so my kids can go to daycare while DH takes me to my induction. 



Stormynights said:


> We had a nice holiday. DD had more allergy testing today and blood test results... still unsure what is causing her allergic reactions. :(
> 
> My mother and I got into it pretty badly... now I'm stressing over what to do with DD when I go into labor. :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> What are you all planning to do with your older children? We live an hour from any of my family... I'm an only child, and not close with any cousins or aunts and uncles ect. We are 4.5 hours from DH's family. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Stormy- sorry to hear about the fall out with your mom. That's just terrible timing. I refuse to have anyone other than DH and med staff in the room. 

I hope you're feeling better bittersweet. 

Lian- that sounds like a difficult situation. Hopefully it all works out as planned. 

I've noticed a distinct rise in my blood sugar the last week or so. I've spent all day very frustrated. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow so might try to discuss it then. My endo cancelled my appt yesterday so I won't get to see him until Tuesday.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lian hope it works out. Krissie I hope doctor can help re bloods how annoying! 
I&#8217;m okay just a lot of pressure down below. I&#8217;ve been getting house cleaned just in case though OH leaves all his shit everywhere driving me insane!


----------



## xanzaba

Stormy- I'm sorry to hear about your mom, and I hope it's something that can be fixed or at least patched over so that you get some help. 

Lian- that sounds really hard. I hope your dad is okay.

My mom had a really tough year- my dad died in March and then their house was hit by a hurricane. But it's been hard because she doesn't ever realize that I had a hard year too- between losing my dad, raising an infant, being pregnant, and working full time, amongst other things. She needs to be the center of attention and is insisting on being at the hospital for the whole labor. Fortunately, my mother-in-law will be in town (how often do you hear that sentence?). She is amazing with DS and just a very giving person. She'll stay with DS at home and then come to the hospital when the baby is born. I really don't think that's fair (she is coming over to the US from France) but she is okay with it, and it is a lifesaver.

Bittersweet, I'm glad the baby has stayed put until now and know that they will come just at the right time. This will be a holiday season you will never forget!

Krissie- I hope the blood sugar levels come down. Do you think it could be holiday stress? DH has Type 1 Diabetes and always notices higher sugar when he's stressed.

I had my appointment at the doctor yesterday and she felt the lymph node and noticed a few more that were swollen in the same area. She said they feel reactive, and thinks that they are due to the stomach flu I had last week. She doesn't plan to refer me unless they get bigger or don't go away after the birth. She said doctors won't do anything while you are pregnant anyway if there is no other reason to worry.


----------



## Stormynights

xan - I'm sorry you had such a rough year :(

I finally got the baby's room all pieced together. Still have a couple more things to make/sew and a few more small things to purchase but if she came today we would make it okay lol.


----------



## krissie328

Xan- I hope this coming year is kinder to you. :hugs:

I had enlarged lymph nodes in my neck at the start of my pregnancy. Thankfully, they did resolve after a few weeks. 

Stormy- it is such a relief to be done getting stuff for the baby finished. I am all done except for washing down the crib and installing the carseat base. Then next week I am packing my hospital bag. 

I'm thinking during 36 weeks I am going to wash up her bottles and redo my diaper bag for her and move DS's stuff into a different bag. 

Afm, I had my drs appt today. It sounds like my bs is likely just par for the course with the end of pregnancy. On top of that my bp is officially going up now so I am starting meds for that tonight. I am just so over all these meds. :cry: I just keep reminding myself 4 more weeks.


----------



## AmyKai

Haven't been on here for a while just wanted to update, I didn't post much. 

Sad news: I was due February 14th, but had a miscarriage in July.

Happy news: I am pregnant again, due in September! Hoping this is my rainbow take home baby. 

Hope everyone's deliveries go well and you all enjoy your beautiful babies. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww amy so sorry to hear that but congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## MrsLux

Hey, Happy new year ladies. I seem to be losing bits of what I assume is my plug? Anyone else had this? No other symptoms so I'm not worried at this point.


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been loosing tiny bits of my plug but I'm not worried about it x


----------



## Bittersweet

I&#8217;ve just had really white &#8220;soft&#8221; if that makes sense discharge?


----------



## krissie328

Nothing happening here other than lots of cramping in my back and bump.


----------



## xanzaba

I just had strong BH yesterday but I think I was dehydrated. I drank a couple glasses of water and felt better. Bubs is really active the past 2 days though. Like strangers can see him moving active.


----------



## Stormynights

I've lost bits of my plug throughout the whole pregnancy. I think it's only concerning if it's bloody as it will regenerate itself as long as you don't lose the whole thing.


----------



## krissie328

Happy New Year ladies! I cannot beleive it is January already. This pregnancy has really flown by for me.


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy new year ladies! 
I&#8217;ve still not really lost any blood bits still just thick white discharge but I think it&#8217;s my plug after asking. Dr Google lol!

Getting bad pains again and coupled with nausea so going to try and take t easy tomorrow and see midwife Wednesday. I really hope she&#8217;s up for discussing. An induction because I am shattered wit these pains coming and going :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi ladies,

I have been off the grid over the holidays and trying to get our household back in good health, we had an awful cold run through and my DS still has a bad cough. 

We had a great Christmas and New Years, we are very fortunate to have the love and family that we do.

As for whose watching DS when I go into Labour, it will be a toss up between my In- laws or my best friend. It will be my inlaws unless I go into labour between January 15th-30th, as they are in Hawaii, my parents are about a 1.5hr drive from us so my best friend will come over if it happens overnight. DS was 11 days late so I am prepared to go far overdue.
I have had a ton of BH the last few days and awful heartburn in the evening.

I hope that everyone is enjoying their last few weeks with baby uterus-side, for us this is our last pregnancy (well planned anyway) so it is bittersweet, part of me wants baby out but part of me wants to cherish this pregnancy a little bit more!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopeful- I know what you mean. This will be our last baby. Between my age, never having wanted more than 2 kids, and issues with blood clotting, I can't get pregnant again, nor do I want to. I will be induced in just over a month, and while that can't come soon enough, every time he kicks I get sentimental.

I am just completely exhausted all of the time. Like achy arms and legs, yawning my way through life exhausted. I thought that eating more might help so the last two days I've been making sure I get solid meals and eating every 3 hours or so. It helps some, but I'm still yawning. I might try to get some protein shakes so that I don't rely upon fast-food. There are no good food options at work this week since classes have not begun.


----------



## krissie328

This is also our last baby. Dh is getting a vasectomy on the 29th and I am so relieved. 

I am talking with my doctor Monday about getting my induction scheduled. It will be somewhere between the 24th-1st based on my appt yesterday. I am honestly very ready to be done with being pregnant.


----------



## Bittersweet

How exciting krissie! I saw my midwife today and she&#8217;s booked me an appt with consultant. She reconons I could potentially be induced next Friday


----------



## krissie328

Oh not long at all Bittersweet! Hopefully the consultant will be compassionate given all the pain you have been in lately. 

I am really hoping for the 24th as that is when my doctor is on call. But he might want to go into the next week when I am 38 weeks.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just dropping by to check how you are all getting on, sounds like babies are going to start appearing soon! I wish all of you all the best with quick pain free labours!

Nordic, how is little Rhea? Hope you are well x

Afm, well I had another loss, 5 days before Christmas at 9weeks3days. I think that's it for us now, it's been a tough year and time to come to terms with no more babies.

I will pop back to hear all your good news, good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Stormynights

I'm so sorry babybrain :hugs: 



I had another growth scan, nst, and midwife appointment today. And my group B swab. :( BP was very slightly elevated. I had the midwife check my waters as I thought I had been peeing myself a lot lately... turns out it isn't water or pee... just lots of thin discharge lol. That was fun and not embarrassing at all.


----------



## MrsLux

Sorry to hear that babybrain.

I often thought I wanted three children but I am so so done after this little lady. I'm not afraid to admit I don't enjoy being pregnant. Having said that I will probably miss it! Right now I am cherishing time spent with just me hubby and DS before we become a complete family of 4. Will be looking into hubby getting a vasectomy also.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry babybrain xxxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww baby brain so sorry to hear :( xx


Krissie Im really hopeful I know its whats best for baby to be in there cooking but hes measuring almost 7lbs in weight already and has had the steroids so realistically I cant see why they would say no


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry babybrain I know how hard consecutive losses are. 

Hope everyone had a good new year. 

Can I ask you ladies how much outfits and all in 1s have you bought in nb, up to 1 month and 0-3? Also what do you think on swaddle suits? 

Scary if I go roughly same time as my daughter I could go in just over 7 weeks &#128584;


----------



## Bittersweet

I have maybe 10 in each size? Also I am from same country as you and was told not allowed to swaddle but I&#8217;m going to do it if baby likes it as I have blankets etc. Apparently can do a version where their hands are out a bit


----------



## xanzaba

I'm so sorry, baby brain. 

I'm not sure what is going on, but I've been getting achy arms and legs. I thought it was fatigue as DS started waking up early for a while now, but it's getting worse and worse. Last night it woke me up and I couldn't get back to sleep and had to take acetaminophen. Today I have it full force again. I don't think fatigue pains would wake you up from sleep. On top of everything, DS's canines just broke through, so he's back to sleeping until 6:30 in the mornings. Anybody had this? I've read it can be a sign of labor, and I'm half hoping/half dreading an early delivery (I'm 35w4d today).


----------



## xkirstyx

When did swaddling become a no no? My midwifes have swaddled all my babies since the min they were born. 

Had my midwife today. Wee man is doing good. I'm showing sign of infection. Baby is starting to engage and I'm getting loads of very regular very strong braxton hicks/contractions and because I'm looking bits of plug I've to keep a close eye on any signs of labour!


----------



## krissie328

Lots of stuff happening in here lately!

I swaddled my son and it was the only way he would sleep. I completely plan to swaddle this time too. 

We have 6 nb footy jammies and about 12 0-3. I also have a few onsies in 0-3. 

I've been having tons of bh lately. I've been feeling really unwell the last two days. I'm really struggling with dizziness/headaches today.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm definitely going to swaddle! 
I've only got a few newborn onesies as I have big babies so will get more if I need them when he's born and got about 10 in other sizes. I haven't bought anything past 0-3 months!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am so sorry BabyBrain!!!

I have around 5 Newborn sleepers and a handful of Newborn onesies and pants. DS never fit newborn, so unless baby comes early I doubt he will either as he has measured big the whole time.
we have a ton of 0-3 months and 3-6 months from DS and then also we had a bunch given to us this time around. I would say 15-20 sleepers of each size!! thankfully we shouldn't have to buy much for baby this time around.

Just had my midwife appointment, heart rate around 138 and baby has dropped very low! 36 weeks today! 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## xanzaba

I have 2 newborn gowns- the ones that don't have a waist at all so that the bellybutton can heal. In the hospital they gave us a few little kimono tops that he wore with just diapers, but that was August in Florida. DS was 9lbs 5oz, so we didn't really have any other newborn clothes, but this "little" guy is just measuring in the 60th percentile, so I bought a couple more 0-3month clothes. I don't really see much difference between 0-3 and the newborn clothes, especially some brands that tend to run small. DS outgrew 0-3 months in his first month- he gained 4 pounds and 2 inches in a month, and was 20 pounds by his 4 month check up!


----------



## Stormynights

I have entirely too many newborn clothes... I'll have to go count in a minute... but 90% are second hand, so I won't be too upset if she doesn't end up wearing them all lol. She's around the 34th percentile so I'm sure she will get to wear at least some of them. We've only bought 4 NB sleepers and 3ish 0-3m sleepers ourselves. 

Just did a quick estimate count as they are all folded and stacked 2 deep. There's at least 40 NB onesies... :blush: and about 10 sleepers and gowns.


----------



## Bittersweet

Kirsty they told me that at both my ante natal classes. I think babies look very cute swaddled so going to lol. Unless he hates it. 

Ive been in serious nesting mode anyone else? House has been gutted and cleaned, car hoovered and washed, windows washed, oven cleaned. Up to date with washing as well. Got my hair cut so that its ny needing done whilst hes still very small. Car booked for MOT next week on Friday. 

I think Im trying to distract myself I keep contracting every 10-30 mins just depends. Im very anxious the doctor on Monday will refuse to induce next week but at points Im unable yo do anything whilst I contract its so painful. Other times just a mild twinge. Given my cervix was fully effaced I will struggle if she refuses. Especially if Im told to wait it out because quite frankly thats cruel and my worry intensifies thinking about baby getting tired. His movements are a little slower but again Ive been very active so ta hard to tell if thats why


----------



## Buddysmum89

Gosh!! I've been away for so long :(, My apologies for the massive hiatus! This pregnancy has really been brutal on me compared to my son's!

Okay, we'll start from the beginning! Offered GTT at 30 weeks due to BMI..which thank goodness turned out negative! But they still wanted me to have growth scans every 4 weeks due to me being a smoker before I got pregnant :/ (completely quit when I found out), at 17+3 we found out were team pink :D

Fast forward to 31 weeks and I'm so itchy..i can scratch until my skin bleeds!, bloods done for obstetric cholestatis! Come back levels are elevated!, another set of bloods taken..levels still elevated, So prescribed urso acid twice a day! Infection markers are also coming back positive!, recently diagnosed with cyclomegalovirus..which is basically the coldsore virus which has layed dormant in my body for many years, being pregnant has reactivated the virus :/ consultant didn't seem too worried about this!

So all in all, I'm having my baby nearly 2 weeks early due to the OC and CMV in my system..ill be 38+3 delivering by elective c section..on 7th February!

I'm so nervous :( but pleased an end is in sight! :lol:


----------



## Bittersweet

Well ladies my waters have gone! 12am I woke up to a fish of something tonight it was pee couldn&#8217;t stop it waited ran to bathroom whilst shouting on OH to hell. Kept dripping put a pad on and called hospital. So in now being monitored waters keep coming :(


----------



## Stormynights

Bittersweet said:


> Well ladies my waters have gone! 12am I woke up to a fish of something tonight it was pee couldnât stop it waited ran to bathroom whilst shouting on OH to hell. Kept dripping put a pad on and called hospital. So in now being monitored waters keep coming :(

Keep us updated! You're the same exact gestation as I am. I guess all that nesting was a sign of impending labor. :flower:


----------



## Bittersweet

Stormy definitely and really bad acid reflux for about 5 days at night. So glad it&#8217;s almost over to be honest! I&#8217;m managing on 0 pain relief at the moment but these are painful contractions!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck bittersweet. I hope things go smoothly for you. 

Buddy- welcome back. It sounds like things have beem rough. I hope they settle down. 

Afm, I was sent to L&D again yesterday for high bp,.severe headache, and upper right abdomen pain. But of course my bp chilled and all my labs were fine so I was released home. I had contractions for about 5-6 hours every 3-5 mins but those fizzled out by bedtime. I really hope my induction talk goes well Monday. I need a date to look forward to at this point.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Bittersweet! Thinking about you, hope everything goes ok x


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies! I've had a quick skim through but probably missed lots . Bittersweet how are things ? Babybrain I'm so sorry :hugs: . 

Hey ladies :hug: . I hope you all had a good xmas and new year !! We transferred back to our local hospital on the 29th . So two weeks after birth day . Rhea had a few set backs but is doing well now . She's had a grade 1 bleed and we'll rescan that next week . She has a few minor heart issues that may or may not self correct . A small op may be needed . She is NG fed but starting to breastfeed for a few mins throughout the day. I'm expressing about 400ml a day . Would like to increase this a little so I'm going to pick up some fenugreek. Hopefully that will give me a boost .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1847.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Stormynights

Nordic - She's so precious. So good to hear from you again. We've all been asking periodically about you and little miss. :hugs:

Bittersweet - Hope all is going well with L&D :flower:

I've been having some achey pains, but the tightening seems to have slowed a bit. Nothing consistent. MW gave me the go ahead to start evening primrose oil capsules vaginally at 37 weeks. Anyone have any experience with it? I've been taking it orally this week. Just one a day though.


----------



## krissie328

Nordic- she looks like she is doing so well. That is great you were able to transfer back. I hope her next scan is good. 

Thinking of you bittersweet. 

Stormy- same here. Lots of BH and some are rather painful. I am pretty achy in my back and legs as well. I am thinking of starting evening primrose but I am waiting to find out when my induction date will be first.


----------



## Bittersweet

Nordic lovely to see you I hope Rheas bleed has improved she&#8217;s gorgeous!

Harry was born today weighing 6lbs 3. Sone issues with feeding so bro g kept in. I&#8217;m EBf however he wasn&#8217;t taking a lot so he&#8217;s just been given 10mls of formula to either get him hungry, push the mucus out his tummy or make him spew the mucus up therefore more able to feed


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations bittersweet. I hope his feeding issues resolve quickly and you guys can go home soon.


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations to the birth of Harry, Bittersweet! 

I cant believe Im like 5 weeks away from my induction. Its crazy, I dont think Im ready for this, but then again, Im also starting to be quite heavy and can hardly move without getting winded. Im in Australia and we are having bouts of heat waves every week. Thankfully, it is still manageable but yesterday was pretty awful as we havent gotten our aircon installed yet. Can you imagine the aircon guy took a 3 week annual leave at this time of the year!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone starting to loose there plug? I've only ever lost mine during labour! And I've been loosing bits everyday the last week. Just been to loo and lost a long thin string instead of the tiny wee blob! That and the on off very strong braxton hicks/contractions are making me nervous. He's also head down very low. Can feel his head in my pubic bone


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Bittersweet! hugs for wee Harry xx hope you get home very soon :)


----------



## krissie328

Lian- that is crazy the a/c guy took leave right now! Hopefully you don't have to wait too long. I was pregnant in the summer last time and it was pretty rough at the end. Although, I think I prefer that to this ice and snow. 

Kirsty- I lost my plug in labor last time. So far I have not lost anything, maybe a slight increase in cm. 

I am really hoping I get my induction date tomorrow. I'm so worried he will push it off like my last doctor did with my son. But this time I have more arrangements to make.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats ladies &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies besotted with him 

Kirsty as you know I lost bits of mine when this all kicked off no blood though cc


----------



## krissie328

I feel like I am nesting today but only for baby related things. :haha: 

I have washed, folded, and put away all of her clothes now to 9 months. My hospital bag is mostly packed. I need to find my list and do a quick run through. I even got my son's overnight bag packed. 

My next goal today is to sort through my maternity clothes since I actually did not wear much this pregnancy because of the difference in seasons. I'm hoping to maybe sell them or give my sister anything she wants.


----------



## xanzaba

Nordic- I'm glad your little, sweet girl is doing better and I'm sorry you've had some set backs. But she really does look pretty strong. I hope there are no more bumps in the road.

Bittersweet- congrats on the arrival of Harry.

I think I'm 4 weeks off of my induction tomorrow. I'm going to try to get a date set tomorrow so that I can order my pump for going back to work. Ugh, the semester starts tomorrow and I can't imagine starting a new class on Tuesday.

I feel like the pain in my groin near the swollen lymph nodes is getting worse. I have an appointment on Wednesday and I think I'm going to press the issue. I went to yoga today and I could barely walk near the end. Between that and the aches in my arms and legs I'm feeling grouchy and done with this pregnancy. My husband threw me a surprise baby shower yesterday, and it took all my strength to keep a smile on my face. I haven't really told him because I know he'll worry and there's really not much to be done


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks ladies besotted with him
> 
> Kirsty as you know I lost bits of mine when this all kicked off no blood though cc

Im so pleased for you !!! Hope little Harry gets over his feeding hurdles quickly and that you can get home soon ! Xxxxxxx


----------



## krissie328

I met with my doctor today. My blood pressure has really been getting high these last two weeks. He told me I am scheduled for induction on Jan 24th at 37+2 weeks. But if increasing my bp meds doesn't work it is possible we will be looking at an early date. I am really glad I have a definate date, now I just hope my bp cooperates.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fingers crossed Krissie. 
Harry&#8217;s feeding has improved a bit although I still need to prompt a lot. He has jaundice so is receiving phototherapy under the lamp. He&#8217;s also been topped up by midwives with formula to ease distress as he isn&#8217;t a fan of the lamps (neither are we we can&#8217;t cuddle?). I&#8217;ve agreed to stay until Thursday as this gives them enough time to make sure he&#8217;s breathing feeding and jaundice all resolve. They said could get home Wednesday at earliest but oh is working still so we felt a more planned discharge works better for us so he will come off on leave on Thursday instead giving him Thea and weds to tie up odds and ends at work. 

We&#8217;ve had loads of family support particularly my my and sister who have been emotionally supportive too. My mum has experience of premature babies much more prem than 36 weeks so she&#8217;s really helped us prepare and also reminds us that he is doing great given he should be here for another 3 1/2 weeks 

OHs mum has let us get on with it she came the day after he was born and I&#8217;ve suggested she come an afternoon as she isn&#8217;t working now so she can have a little 1:1 time we&#8217;ve also told family we are limiting cuddles as I had an awful night Sunday with him just being hysterical and didn&#8217;t want me away but didn&#8217;t want to feed. He ended up away with midwife sfor around 5 hours to let me rest so we can&#8217;t have that. In total I think 10 people between me midwives oh and family held him that day. 

OHs dad has been excitable but I think oh might have spoken to him as he hasn&#8217;t texted and asked to visit again. He did on Saturday once he was born and again on Sunday for 10 mins but I told OH it&#8217;s too much and that the reason my mum is around is more for me as she knows I need help breast feeding and emotionally as my mums done it before with prem. pjs dad is also a little too rough wth baby and just sort of picks him up and whirls him around obviously that&#8217;s with confidence of someone handling babies but I think OH reminded him he is prem so we can&#8217;t be doing that. OHa mum has also been told yes he is only 4 weeks early and doing great but he hasn&#8217;t fully developed yet so extra care is needed and gentleness is reioqred.
It is hard as I don&#8217;t want to upset people but equally baby comes first and right now it&#8217;s me who has him alone jn the night so I need people to listen to me. Additionally if it now I need emotional support and as lovely as ohs family is it&#8217;s rally my oh and me time plus support from my family. I certainly wouldn&#8217;t breast feed in front of oha family right now but my mum helped me hand express etc. 

It&#8217;s just hard we prepped for a full term baby and it has surprised us both just how much those 4 extra weeks would have benefitted him


----------



## xanzaba

Bittersweet- I hope Harry is all ready to come home soon. Sending virtual hugs (the germ free kind).

Well, I felt like my belly dropped, it was easier to pee, and I was more out of breath. Today at the doctor I found out why- bubs has decided to go breech again at 35+3. So, it's a little stressful because we were all set to schedule the induction for the evening of the 4th and I thought she would let me off the hook for next week as I have a growth scan next week. But now I have to go to both the growth scan and her office next week plus my mom is coming up. I love my mom but she needs as much babysitting as my 16 month old (sometimes more). If he flips back by next week we we schedule the induction as planned, if not it will be a c-section.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you. He had a better night now he&#8217;s been in intensive care he got moved on Tieadaybdue toncolor chanfe. He wa sloterally hokding his breath. It&#8217;s so scary and there&#8217;s a period of brain activity that jndicitates seizures in so petrified for him


----------



## krissie328

Xan- I hope that baby shifts head down soon. That is frustrating they turned so late. 

Bittersweet- I hope your little guy is doing better. How scary that he was holding his breath. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bittersweet - I hope that baby recovers quickly and you can get a good routine going!

Nordic - Rhea is absolutely perfect, she is so adorable!

I hope that everyone is feeling well and still somewhat sleeping well! 

37 Weeks today for me! My plan was to be done work tomorrow, however the replacement we hired for my position and that I trained for 5 weeks took a permanent position, so we had to re-hire for my position and she started Monday. Now I am not sure when I will have her trained enough to go on leave. At least I am still making it through the day without absolutely needing a nap!

Baby is happy and dropping lower but still high.


----------



## krissie328

Happy 37 weeks Hopeful!! I hope you can be done with work soon. How frustrating that you spent all that time training her. :nope: Hopefully the new gal will pick up quickly and you can go on leave soon.


----------



## Stormynights

I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow. Crazy... I don't feel close to labor at all. 

Dh's work just expanded parental leave, but he might get screwed out of it as we have no idea when it goes into effect and I'll be due anytime. Super frustrating. 
MW wants me doing anything possible to induce labor on my own (obviously anything safe)


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh hopeful what a stress re work! Stormy get Vincent on that ball!

Harry is improving he had a small dip over light which is upsetting but he came to quickly. They have taken off his brain scans and hes getting a precautionary MRI today just to ascertain what everything is. Hes now breastfeeding completely from me rather than me express as thats aftially more exhausting! Hes been moved to a cot wth hopefully w view hes being moved to the special care unit and not intensive care anymore. Hes mucj more alert and once hes off his photo therapy we can just have him as normal except hes my next to me in the bed xx


----------



## xanzaba

Bittersweet- that must be hard, I hope the MRI comes back all clear. MRIs are so much more informative for the brain than other imaging techniques (it is what I do for a living). Sending positive baby dust!

Stormy- I hope DH gets his pat leave. My husband's job just changed their system so that there is no guaranteed vacation/sick leave. On the positive side, he had all the vacation time he had been saving paid out, so if he has to take FMLA it would cover the time he was planning on taking, but it seems wrong that they can just stop giving any vacation or sick time whenever they want.

I have a feeling that bubs is just flipping around like crazy in there. One time I'll feel hiccups really down below, and then other times I think I can feel them both low and high. I get a lot of movement up high, but can't tell if it's the head or the butt, lol. I guess since DS was huge and this guy is just normal sized he has more space to roll. I caught another cold this week and couldn't sleep so I was fixating on his movements all night and still no closer to understanding what he's doing. I'm so tired of being sick this entire pregnancy- honestly it's worse than the fatigue and normal pregnancy pains. I don't think I've been healthy for more than 2 weeks at a time this entire pregnancy.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Bittersweet - I am so happy baby is getting his milk from you and progressing wonderfully. Keep fighting baby and momma!!

Thanks Krissie! I am hoping she will be a quick learner and can problem solve her way through the worst of it!

Stormynights - I hope your DH can get the extended leave!!


----------



## Stormynights

Bitter- I hope baby Harry's MRI comes back good. 

Xan- How frustrating to just drop leave like that. My husband will at least get 2 weeks, but hopefully 6. We should find out the 16th when it goes into effect. He doesn't get sick time or vacation paid out because he's salaried. They give so much vacation then don't let them take it. So dumb! I think he gets 5 or 6 weeks per year but only gets to take 2 lol. 

Hopeful - Ty! Hope the new trainee does well and you get to go on maternity leave soon! 


I'm just so blown away by being 37 weeks today. I delivered DD at 37w3d so if I make it 4 more days it'll be the most pregnant I've ever been. :haha: I'm finishing up sewing baby's cloth wipes, dying my last wrap, and making a changing table pad today/this weekend. Hopefully installing the car seat bases soon... then just the waiting game!!


----------



## Stormynights

I jinxed myself... at the hospital getting induced now.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Stormy!


----------



## xkirstyx

Oooooh good luck stormy!!!! Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay stormy 3rd baby for the group! Good luck! 

Harry has continued to do well moves to special care today and exclusively breast fed with no tube. Further monitoring to make sure his oxygen levels remain good. Maybe tomorrow get back together. Hardest but most wonderful week of my life! Funny thing is he would have been induced today likely (stormy how strange if we had had them at the same time) so it&#8217;s been amazing to have him here already. Just
Hope he keeps fighting and we can go home soon x


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh also. 
His MRI has come back with nothing major on t but a full report will be created in next few days. Hoping that&#8217;s good news and that nothing will come up not sure what else could come up x


----------



## krissie328

Thats great news bittersweet. Fx he continues to get stronger and you are taking him home soon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks hun. He kept showing de sats on monitor but turns out his probe hasn&#8217;t been contracting g great due to the jaundice lamp so they put another probe on him and laid him on his tummy and he&#8217;s been sitting at 97. Looks like a cute little frog x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Stormy! X

Glad mri was clear Bittersweet, hope you guys get home soon and you can relax xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck stormy!

Bittersweet- that&#8217;s great news!


----------



## Stormynights

She was born tonight shortly after 9 pm. She's perfect aside from not latching! I was induced for high blood pressure but once I got to the hospital my blood pressure went down however glad they induce me because she ended up having a knot in her cord and her cord wrapped around her neck multiple times.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh stormy how scary but congratulations on your baby girl!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your little girl Stormy.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations stormy! Xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Huge congratulations Stormy x glad all well in the end :)


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? It's hard to believe we are half way through January. It is going by so fast and yet slow at the same time. 

I am now within single digits until my induction which is in 9 days. I have a growth scan on Tuesday. I'm hoping everything looks good. I just have one of those feelings about it that makes me nervous. 

I am going to finish up my bag today and then I think we are officially ready for baby!


----------



## luci and bump

I'm doing good :) I can't believe February is coming up so quickly!! Although I'm not due til the 28th, so I think it's likely I'll go til March. 
I've been given the green light to have a midwife led birth instead of having a consultant led birth, which makes me so happy!! I have an appointment with an anesthesiologist tomorrow, just in case, as I've said I dont want an epidural, so would need to go straight to general anaesthetic. Then I have my 34 week midwife appointment on Thursday :)
Have been having baby shower drama. MIL said in September she was going to arrange it, and still hasnt. So my friends started planning, but no-one communicated with each other, so 3 people were organising different things, which all blew up last night. 
Then SIL tells me that MIL is intending on throwing a shower, but "she's busy every weekend until Feb 18th" so it won't be until then at the earliest. 10 days before my due date. But MIL has been telling everyone I'm not due until mid March! Which even with my original due date of March 5th, she's way off! 
I'm so stressed!! 
On the plus side, I went shopping last week, and got everything I need for my hospital bag, except maternity pads, so that's my plan for today, packing my bag :) then I just need to start washing the babies clothes etc, and pack her bag!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Stormy!! 

Bittersweet - I am glad that your little man is a fighter and is getting so strong each day! Yay for a clear MRI!!

AFM - 37.5 Weeks, I am exhausted all day and my hips are absolutely killing me! I am hoping I don't go too far overdue, but I am going to let this baby decide when he is ready, as long as there is no medical reason for that to change.

Training is going ok, I think she is overwhelmed and my patience is wearing thin just because I just went through this training a few weeks ago and doing it over again is painful. Sometimes I need to just stop and remember that she just started and not everything is going to stick right away. I think this week will be a lot of coming in later and taking breaks when I need to. Also need to have the conversation about Top Up soon, I hate those conversations...

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Also! Baby bag is packed and in the truck, I haven't done my hospital bag yet... I should probably think about that, haha! The car seat base is in the vehicle, just not installed yet, we were rushing yesterday, but his seat has his little winter cover on it and is ready to go. 

Are any of you doing "Big Sibling" gifts for when baby arrives? So far, I got DS a pack of Elmo Books, thinking about getting him a Big Brother Shirt and maybe a new sippy cup and something Paw Patrol because he is obsessed!!


----------



## krissie328

What all do you guys put in the baby's bag?

I'm not planning to do a sibling gift. I don't think ds would really get anything from it.


----------



## luci and bump

I'm intending to get DD and SD a gift, but I haven't decided what yet! They both have charm bracelets (being kept safe until their 18ths) so I may get them each a "sister" charm to add to it. But as an actual gift, I'm clueless!! I remember getting a noisy bambi book from my brother, and it was one of my favourite things for a long time :) 
I'm thinking something that will capture their attention, but that they can do without help


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - My baby bag just has Diapers, muslin cloth swaddle blankets, bringing baby home outfit, slippers, socks, a couple sleepers, some onesies and hats, wipes, breast pads, nipple cream, pads for momma for the first few weeks....hmmm... I think thats about it. I am sure I am forgetting something though.

Luci - It is hard to believe just how fast it is going, but yes slow at the same time!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies:). 
Meant to be home today but some hold up means not TIL tomorrow morning now as need to be shown CPR. Had our first night back together last night it was great but exhausting as he cluster fed a lot to up my supply. 
We still don&#8217;t have a reason for it all. He has ABo incompatibility which is in o plaice and he&#8217;s A negative (rare but taken his dads blood). It may have led to sepsis which was under out his system before bloods wee done, could have caught a bug from someone as he started showing symptoms around 4am Tuesday and wasn&#8217;t admitted until 4pm and they also query about my dates. Although I&#8217;m set my dates were accurate as I was using an app and the dates all matched up exactly I know he could have implanted late. Which means he&#8217;s actually a week behind 36 weeks if that makes sense. They said the presentation would attribute to a baby born at late 34/35 weeks. Potential seizures which may get monitored again when he&#8217;s older but probably not


----------



## krissie328

There are so many interesting considerations for even close to term babies. I'm glad things are looking up Bittersweet. Hopefully your transition home goes well. 

Hopeful- thanks for that info. It sounds basically like her diaper bag so I feel okay going forward now.


----------



## Stormynights

We have an extra nights stay in hospital for jaundice. My milk seems to have came in tonight. Lo is currently cluster feeding. 
Will update with picture when we are finally home.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh stormy I hear ya re cluster feeding and jaundice. Waiting on baby to have the all clear re jaundice before we leave today il cry if I can&#8217;t go today


----------



## Bittersweet

Can&#8217;t go home today. Agreed to have him blasted overnight withtba lamp to be home tomorrow


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet said:


> Cant go home today. Agreed to have him blasted overnight withtba lamp to be home tomorrow

:hugs:

How frustrating. I hope his levels are good tomorrow. 

5 hours until mu growth scan. I am so excited to see baby and see how she is doing. I feel like this is a big hurdle to get past. I am also curious to see what my waters are doing since I was almost at polyhydramnios levels last week.


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations Stormy!

Good luck, Krissie. My growth scan is tomorrow. I'm feeling less nervous because I've felt hiccups down below so I don't think he's breech anymore, but we'll see. Hoping not to have to go through a c-section, but I want whatever is best for the baby.

DS didn't open all of his Christmas presents, so we're going to give them to him before we go to the hospital. He doesn't seem to understand at all that he'll be a brother. So close, only 19/20 more days!

I've had such a horrible time with coughing throughout the night. I wake up sweating with a shaking cough. Of course, this means I am leaking, and more than a panty liner can handle. My mom came up and when she saw how sick I am she made chicken soup and took care of DS while I napped. It was a really nice bonding experience. DS adores her (yesterday he walked up to her first when we came to get him from daycare), and my mom really steps up when I need her.


----------



## Bittersweet

How was scan Krissie?
Sorry you are not well xanzaba but glad your mum came to help. 

I&#8217;m worried baby&#8217;s temperature has gone down to 36.4 :( wrapped in 4 blankets and having skin to skin with me. Oh took him out for a cuddle and didn&#8217;t wrap him well :(


----------



## krissie328

Well scan was good. Baby is measuring about 7 lbs and my amniotic fluid was good. And I had a good nst. 

But baby is sitting diagonal still! Its been weeks. As a result if she doesn't shift by Wednesday next week then the dr is talking a c section. This has me seriously freaking out. So I am going to spend some time on my ball and looking at spinning babies. 

Anybody have tips to get her head down?


----------



## luci and bump

Krissie, I heard propping an ironing board, or bit of wood etc, against the seat of a sofa, then laying on it, feet at the top, head at the bottom, so you're at an incline can help with breech babies, so it may help with diagonal babies too? I have my 34 week check tomorrow, so hopefully I'll find out if she's still head down!


----------



## Bittersweet

Google the yoga poses cat and cow and do them a good few times per day?


----------



## xanzaba

I've heard a couple of different things about turning babies. There's a whole spinning babies page. One that I've heard a lot of positive reports from is to kneel on a sofa and get your elbows or your shoulders on the ground and stay in that position for a little bit. But with low blood pressure I know that would make me really dizzy and I'm such a klutz I'd probably fall.

Another one that seems to work for people is placing a bag of frozen peas near where the baby's head is. They don't like the cold (it is dampened through you, so not painful, just uncomfortable) and shift away from it.

The more natural thing is to try to walk and not sit with your feet up too much. They say the head is the heaviest part so gravity will help get baby in the right position. Right before my appointment when baby turned I was sick and spent a lot of time in bed with my feet up, so I'm thinking that's what happened here.

I've also read that sometimes there is a reason that they are in the position they are, so trying to turn them yourself is not a good idea. For instance if the cord is too short. So I'm doing the walking, not keeping my feet up too much thing and if that doesn't work I'm fine with a c-section. In 18 days this pregnancy will be over one way or another.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - DS was horizontal until about 38 Weeks for me, then he went head down, I was on the spinning babies website and the yoga poses and sitting on the couch with my arms on the ground helped. Just make sure that there is someone there to help you out. 
I hope you can get that baby head down.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. I have been on spinning babies so I am going to work on their suggestions. I am hoping she goes head down all the way, but, after having time to process it I have decided if it can't be avoided then it won't be so bad. I do worry about recovery with a toddler, but I am sure we will adjust.


----------



## xanzaba

I had my growth scan today- the baby looks good and is measuring 6 1/2 pounds exactly at 36+3. Unfortunately he is still frank breech, so I talked to the MFM who seemed relatively confident that an inversion would work. My OBGYN had worried about my blood thinners, but the MFM has worked around those in the past and I just have to skip a dose in the morning. So, looks like my weekend plans now include an inversion.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba said:


> I had my growth scan today- the baby looks good and is measuring 6 1/2 pounds exactly at 36+3. Unfortunately he is still frank breech, so I talked to the MFM who seemed relatively confident that an inversion would work. My OBGYN had worried about my blood thinners, but the MFM has worked around those in the past and I just have to skip a dose in the morning. So, looks like my weekend plans now include an inversion.

Good luck with the inversion. Is that the forward leaning inversion? 

I think for me I am going to try the cat/cow yoga poses, walking, cleaning my floors on all fours, and leaning forward on my ball. It seems those things should encourage her without causing issues with my bp. 

I have an appt on Friday so will plan to ask then if there is any other things they can suggest. I might even ask if they can feel if she has shift.


----------



## xanzaba

This inversion is where the doctor tries to actually turn the baby- they do an ultrasound and monitor fetal heart rate, then they take 15 minutes or so to try to ease the baby into a cephalic position. The overall rate of success is about 60%, but he felt around a bit and said he thinks I will have a higher chance of success since I've had a baby before and because I'm on the thinner side (so that they can feel the baby). He gave me an idea of what it feels like, and it wasn't very uncomfortable. I was on the fence about it, but after talking to him I decided it was worth a shot.


----------



## krissie328

Oh okay, I have seen that in my research. I don't think I am a good candidate for that since her position is head down in my hip and butt in my ribs. It hasn't been something suggested for that position on anything I have read.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I hope you ladies get those Breech babies to a Cephalic position!

How is everyone doing today?

I have hit a new low on feeling exhausted, between my hip pain and my toddler who had a rough night last night, my energy is non-existent. I am unfortunately still working at 38 weeks, everyone around me is saying its time but I am so stressed about coming back to a disaster in a year that I want to train this lady as best as I can. I might work from home tomorrow and take the time to nap while DS naps. At least DH is home on Friday evening and all weekend so I can re-charge, but then he is gone again on Monday morning for the week. Ahhh... I am praying these next 9.5 weeks fly by until we are back to our normal routine of him working 15 min away from us and not 3+ hours! I have to give single moms credit because I lean on my husband so much to help out!! 

Sorry for the vent, I hope everyone is enjoying these last few weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## krissie328

Oh Hopeful I could not imagine not having DH around right now!!! Everything is seriously so hard, especially juggling a toddler on top of it. I think helping to train her now will probably pay off in the long run. Hopefully you won't have a mess when you come back. 

My son has been very needy lately. Thankfully, he does do well with either DH or me to deal with his neediness. I just am so exhausted and I am not sleeping well. My last day of work in tomorrow. I am hoping that I can get the house a bit in order before Wednesday.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hopeful how difficult for you! 

So we got home but on a light box and have to go back and get bloods done tomorrow so may be back in if his jaundice level has risen significantly. 

Feeding wise he feeds around every 3 hours now I&#8217;ve been struggling a bit during the night so we do have ready made formula .
He hasn&#8217;t gained since yesterday and midwife who isited today said maybe need to up the formula feed to two. 

Harry also has sticky eyes so going to express some milk onto a cotton bud for him xx


----------



## xanzaba

Hopeful- I can't imagine having DH so far, you are one tough cookie. Working with a toddler and no husband and 38 weeks pregnant? I'm tired thinking about it.

Bittersweet- I hope the light box at home works and you don't have to go back.

This cold has turned into bronchitis, so I finally got in to see a doctor who put me on steroids so that I'm not coughing when the baby arrives. I keep getting sick and it takes me forever to recover each time. My ribs feel bruised from coughing, and yesterday my voice was only recovered to about 50%. And that was before I had to teach. I'm hopeful the steroids will do their trick and I'll be back to normal soon. So far the baby seems stubbornly breech, but I'm taking the day off work to relax and will try some yoga poses before my version tomorrow.


----------



## Stormynights

After 18 hours of lights we are home. Have to go in tomorrow morning for a recheck to see if we need home lights. She wasn't peeing or pooping and lost too much weight so we are supplementing with formula now. 
She finally just had her first poo that wasn't just meconium but still looks horribly yellow, so no telling what tomorrow's test will show.


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- I hope that Harry is doing well and you don't need to go back to the hospital. 

Xan- Hope you are feeling better. 

Stormy- fx that she continues to do well and that you can stay home. 

Afm, I had what was suppose to be my last prenatal appointment. However, baby was very uncooperative during the NST. I don't get the impression the doctor was thrilled to release me. He told me to come back if she isn't moving and I have to have a follow up NST with my regular OB on Monday. I am not too disappointed since they can also do a position check to see if she has gone full head down or is still oblique. If she is still oblique I am leaning towards just scheduling a c-section for Wednesday so I know what to expect since I find it unlikely she is going to shift in the day between then.


----------



## Bittersweet

His jaundice levels cane down so stayed at home another night yay


----------



## krissie328

Great news!


----------



## Stormynights

Does he still look yellow? I'm worried about our testing tomorrow... Annemarie still looks very yellow.


----------



## Bittersweet

Stormy I thought he did but midwife today said he doesn&#8217;t. 
His level got checked again it has risen but only by 18 so to continue to monitor but still at home so looks like we are hopefully staying home now!


----------



## krissie328

Good news bittersweet! 

Fx Annamarie passed her test too Stormy. 

How is everyone doing?

I'm having lots of swelling again. :nope:


----------



## Stormynights

She is the same level but put on weight so we narrowly missed home lights. Retest on Wednesday. Trying to cut back on formula supplements while still pushing fluids.


----------



## Bittersweet

Stormy that&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve been told to do push fluids but he has fed every 2 hours for the last 24 hours so don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s an issue. The home treatment is okay it&#8217;s just a small light blanket you can put a sleep suit but no vest over the top and can still cuddle etc just have to watc for the tube. Under the big lights in hospital you can&#8217;t cuddle which is horrid. 
Harry has gone more yellow today but midwife tomorrow so she will assess


----------



## xanzaba

Stormy, bittersweet- Hope the jaundice gets under control. 

Krissie- how exciting that your baby could be here on Wednesday! 

The version didn't work. The baby's butt is already in my pelvis which makes it harder. But it wasn't too painful and I'm glad I gave it a try. On top of that, I was having contractions every 3 minutes. They gave me medication to relax my uterus (normal for versions) and they stopped the contractions. I wonder if I always have them but just noticed them in the hospital because I had nothing else to do. At some point the heartbeat changed positions before they did an ultrasound and I thought he flipped, and between that and the regular contractions I thought I might have a baby yesterday. But it wasn't meant to be, probably for the best. On Wednesday we'll probably schedule a c-section for the 5th. I just hope I don't contract and go into labor before then.


----------



## luci and bump

I hope you get to stay home with your babies. How is Thea doing Nordic?
I've had a really busy weekend, assembling furniture, moving furniture, generally doing way too much. I'm completely exhausted now, but on the plus side, it means I now have a space for the crib/cot, and the babies drawers and wardrobe rail are ready for her clothes. I sorted it all into size order a few weeks ago, and started washing and drying it all today. So far her newborn stuff is washed and dried, and hanging/folded away. Tomorrow I intend to do up to 1 month, and possibly 0-3, which is all I'm doing until she's about 5 weeks old (depending on size obviously!!) I think my tumble drier is dying though, it took over 2 hours to dry a load today, and some still felt a little damp. Not what I need right now!!!
I packed my hospital bags today (I've packed one for during labour, and one for if I stay overnight/leaving the hospital) I just need to get some maternity pads, some bras with no underside, and then it'll be a case of throwing chargers and snacks in when it all starts!! Getting the babies packed once all the washing is done, as we're away for a long weekend next week, and I wanted it all packed and ready before we leave. 
I'm so done with being pregnant now, I'm uncomfortable and grumpy. But at the same time, I'm so terrified about basically being a single mum to an almost 6 year old and a newborn!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Lucy make sure to keep it easy!!

Baby is now 6lbs 1 so 2 oz off birth weight!!:)


----------



## krissie328

So I had my final ob appt today. She is head down. :happydance: So I go in tomorrow evening to start the gel and will start pitocin on Wednesday morning. Hopefully my labor goes quickly like my son's and I have a baby that evening.


----------



## xanzaba

krissie328 said:


> So I had my final ob appt today. She is head down. :happydance: So I go in tomorrow evening to start the gel and will start pitocin on Wednesday morning. Hopefully my labor goes quickly like my son's and I have a baby that evening.

That's fantastic- can you tell her to have a chat with my little troublemaker? Good luck :thumb up:

BTW- what did you try to get baby to flip?


----------



## Bittersweet

Great news krissie


----------



## krissie328

Xan- I walked a lot, sat on my ball and did side to side movements, sat backwards in my kitchen chairs, and avoided sitting reclined with my feet up. I am planning to do some cat/cow poses tonight and more walking to hopefully keep her in the right position.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Krissie - That is so exciting!!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes!!

My midwife appointment from last week got changed to this morning, so heard little babes heartbeat, pounding away at 140bpm. They said he seems very happy and he is in a perfect labour position right now and he is very low. 
My pelvis is very sore and I am really feeling pressure when I walk. I am hoping baby can hold out until the weekend when DH is home. He will come home when I go into labour but he is only getting 2 days off for when the baby comes!! 

I am still working, as I need to tackle our year end, which is causing major problems also I am still training the girl covering my position for the year so it seems whenever I get ahead on year end I am interrupted to answer questions. I like that she is asking questions, but I also really wish she could pick up things faster. Trying to be patient. lol!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck tomorrow Krissie!!!


----------



## lian_83

So exciting Krissie, all the best!

Xanaba, I did lots or cow-cat poses and also supermans, squats, plie squats, rear lunges, and somehow baby flipped to correct position. Hopefully, that helps. 

I am booked for induction on the 13th. Hopefully, baby does not come earlier. My mum confirmed she is not coming over to help, she chose to tour another country, so now she is quite busy with her work. Well, I was disappointed at first, but at least now we are clear, no one is coming over to help.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Good Luck Krissy!

Lian - I am so sorry to hear that, are there any Postpartum Doula's in your area that might be able to help if you need? I know the cost is a factor but even for an hour or two here or there.


----------



## Bittersweet

Loan sonsorry to hear! Honesty as I&#8217;m sure you know from your first lo it&#8217;s bloody hard! So maybe look up what hopeful Said!
I&#8217;ve been home a week and done it basically alone. Crumbled and my my. Has been over today and has offered to come back this pm. She&#8217;s also offered to take him from 11pm until 7am as he is on formula on the night and I express if needed (although he gets formula at 9/10 and then I breast feed just for easiness) oh is meant to come off today but we shall see. 

Krissie good luck today x


----------



## krissie328

Lian- I am so sorry hun. That is such a difficult situation to be in. Hopefully it works out okay. 

Afm, came in last night at 6:30. The ward is very busy. I think almost a full house. So I didn't even get the gel until 10:30 then a second dose at 4:30. It is now a little after 8 and I am waiting as shift change was an hour ago. Guess we'll see if things have moved enough for pitocin.


----------



## krissie328

Miss Alice Rose is finally here!

I came in on 1/23/18 to start cervical ripening. They did 4 rounds of cytotec. I was not dilating so I asked to change it up about 4. They decided on a folley bulb. That was inserted about 6 pm. I tried to sleep from 8:30-11 but was having some contractions so asked for some Tylenol. At 11:15 I woke up needing to pee so got up and my water went and I was 3 cm. After that the contractions were just on top of each other. She was born right about 1:30 am on 1/25/18. I had requested an epidural but it was all so fast I ended up having her with nothing. There was only my nurse in the room when she was born. 

She was 6 lbs 5 oz, 18 inches long. She is doing so good and I am just so in love with her.
 



Attached Files:







59512-427x759.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## luci and bump

Congratulations!!!! She is absolutely beautiful :) and a good weight too! 
It's so exciting that all our babies are starting to arrive :cloud9: there's 3 girls and a boy so far, is that right??


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Krissie, I'm so happy for you xxx Alice Rose, beautiful name and baby x


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratultions gorgeous name and gorgeous baby.
Yep that&#8217;s right hun so hopefully someone else joins the boy club soon!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Krissie!! She is so perfect!!!

I hope so too Bittersweet, my little guy should be arriving any time!! 

39 weeks today! Feeling pretty normal, got sugared this morning to pamper myself a little bit before baby arrives, it felt good to get it done although everything was super sensitive, which I knew it would be!


----------



## Bittersweet

I&#8217;ve been naughty and started electric pumping just to up supply and also my boobs feel a little sore on the outside so not sure harry is emptying enough. 
My Kim cane to look after him other day and I&#8217;d only hand expressed 1oz so she gave him formula so wants to also have milk in freezer so that doesn&#8217;t happen again


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations, Krissie! She's adorable.

Lian, I'm sorry you are in such a tough spot.

I had an appointment with my OBGYN yesterday. Still breech, still closed at 37+3, not effaced at all. I've been doing some exercises to try to get baby to turn, but now I can recognize his head and he is staying put. His head is upper right and butt near my left hip, exactly where he has been for 2 weeks. I'm finally feeling up for yoga this weekend so maybe a miracle will happen. But as of now I have a c-section scheduled for Monday the 5th. For some reason I feel disappointed and nervous about it, but I'm thinking if he hasn't budged in 2 weeks, maybe there's a reason he is where he is and it's not going to change. Having a healthy baby boy is all that matters.

So, we'll have 1 more for the boy column on the 5th.


----------



## Stormynights

Congratulations Krissie!!! She's lovely!


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations Krissie! Her name is lovely. &#128150; 

Wow! Didnt know induction could be this long, I have started researching google and I cant find anything that relates remotely to my situation. Basically, fingers crossed that baby does not come before induction, but that during induction date, he/she comes out quickly. Our daycare is only open for 11 hours, where we will put our kids. We are also on regional area so no chance of emergency nannies, or caretakers. Of course, worse comes worse, I will just give birth alone in the hospital as in my previous pregnancy. Except this time, being in a regional area, cabs finish their operations after 9pm.


----------



## krissie328

Thank you ladies. :flower:

We got to come home Friday afternoon. Her brother seems very curious and excited so hopefully he adjust well. 

Xan- I'm still hoping baby turns for you. 

Lian- my first induction took about 10 hours from starting pitocin to holding baby. But I think it really can vary. Hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## Stormynights

My first induction took 27 hours from start of pitocin to birth. Second took 19.


----------



## xanzaba

Liam- my induction too 24 hours from when they started and I was in the hospital for 2 hours before they started.


----------



## xanzaba

How are all of the moms-in-wait doing? Any labor "symptoms"?

I was hoping for a fun, relaxed weekend, but it was not to be. DS is not napping for us at home, even using our usual tricks (taking him in the stroller, watching sesame street from bed). Plus he woke up yesterday covered in sweat. I was sleeping in, but as soon as I woke up DH panicked me by telling me this before my brain woke up and I could rationally process it. Of course, that put me on edge and we had a day of bickering. I'm now looking forward to going to work and happy that DS is in daycare, which makes me a little sad.

I went to yoga yesterday, but I can tell that the baby's still breech, so I am starting to accept the c-section and plan around it. I'm excited to finish up work this week, I'm taking Friday off and then Monday we will have our little boy!


----------



## Hopeful.89

My due date is Thursday...I also just realized I never changed my ticker, but thankfully it is only out one day.

I am hoping baby hangs on until February now, then all my boys will be February babies, plus then DH has a better chance of making it to the birth if it happens closer to the weekend. 

I have my 40 week midwife appointment on Thursday! Also still working, Wednesday will be my last day and I am really looking forward to it! It is -30 here this morning so not having to leave the house on these bitter cold days is going to be wonderful!!

Hoping to take DS and my niece swimming Tuesday evening, depending on how I feel but I know the water will feel nice. 

Xanzaba - I hope baby just flips for you! But if not good luck on Monday, it is kind of nice knowing when baby will come!!


----------



## krissie328

Just a few more days to February! I am excited to start seeing birth stories and new babies. <3

Afm, I am very weepy. I was this way after DS as well so I think it is just pp hormones. Otherwise, my healing is exceptional this time compared to DS. I feel really good physically just tired but that's to be expected. 

DH is getting a vasectomy right now. I know it's what we both want but my pp hormones are wrecking havoc on me. But we have had this appt for months and never a second thought so I know it's hormones. Edit: apparently DH needs a more invasive surgery so that will be rescheduled for this summer. 

My little Alice is doing so well. She is 4 days old and we had her first check up today. She has only lost one ounce since leaving the hospital. She is such a tiny thing. 6th percentile for her weight and below 1st for height. My son is also small so I am not surprised.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww krissie I&#8217;m glad Alice is doing well. I&#8217;m sure your reaction is just those pesky hormones!
My OJ has a cold. You&#8217;d think he&#8217;s dying. I&#8217;ve ended up have a massive rant about how I&#8217;m 3 weeks post partim and basically being left on my own a lot and the only break I really get is when oh wants a cuddle or he formula feeds at 10pm. Hconly started his leave last Thursday as we were in hospital and then he had&#8221;work commitments&#8221; and all he&#8217;s done since then is moan about being unwell. He then went into work today cause he had another commitment he apparently couldn&#8217;t get out of. I&#8217;m still very sore and I think it&#8217;s because I&#8217;m not really getting a chance to heal :(


----------



## krissie328

Bittersweet- I'm sorry hes not being more supportive. My DH was that way with our first and it was just terrible. Looking back he was struggling with a lot of depression about the baby and all the changes. 

This time around he has been amazing with the baby. It has really been night and day. Now if only he had more patience for our overly zealous 3 year old.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hmm never thought I&#8217;d that Krissie as e got depression in the summer when we found out we were expecting. He says he just unwell with a sore throat etc but it&#8217;s gone on for a week and a bit now and I&#8217;m beginning to get really angry with him. I&#8217;ve spoke to him and he says he is supporting but I have to ask him constantly to do things would be lovely if he just did it. He does ask if I want a nap etc in the afternoon but this is always when baby is stirring for a feed so he knows il say no because baby needs fed first and he&#8217;ll quijcly disappear upstairs and fall asleep today it was for 2 hours. In operating on about 3-4 hours sleep and he&#8217;s getting a lot more than that and still moans constantly. He keeps bringing the spare bedroom duvet downstairs and trying to lay his head on my lap I feel like screaming F off and man up!!


----------



## Stormynights

DH and I have been fighting non stop. &#128547;


----------



## Bittersweet

Stormy I definitely think babies add pressure so much. 
It&#8217;s not so much we have been fighting I just really struggle when oh says he is unwell. Forgets I gave birth 4 weeks ago with forceps and then spent 9 days of 11 watching it baby 24/7 in scbu so emotionally struggled as well. He was a bit better two nights ago because exhaustion totally hit me and I couldn&#8217;t physically stand so he had to bring bub to me. I just hope he is going to man up a bit :(


----------



## xanzaba

Wednesday night I was getting a lot of pain in my left hip and wondered if baby was turning. Then I realized they were rhythmic so I started worrying about going into labor, between him being breech and me being on blood thinners it has to be controlled for both of our sakes. After 1 hour it got better to where I could sleep, but woke up several times in the night with the pain. The next day I called my doctor who sent me to L&D. Sure enough they picked up mini-contractions that weren't as painful but felt similar. Baby looked good and every time I got one of those pains it registered a contraction, but I'm not dilating because he is still breech. So Monday it'll be a c-section (I've stopped hoping for a miracle). I've come to believe that this is the best for him and it has made me come to terms with having a c-section.

I'm off work now and enjoying a day mostly for me. I had lunch with a friend and I'm going to get my hair trimmed.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: It is so hard stormy, I hope things settle soon. 

Xan- good luck Monday. You'll be holding your little guy in no time. 

I've been in and out of the doctors this week feeling very unwell. Turns out my preeclampsia is not sorting itself and my bp has been sky high even on meds. I'm now on a second bp med to hopefully get that down. I have a follow up appt Monday so I'm hoping it looks better. 

I'm a little nervous, it will be my first trip out with both kids all alone. :wacko:


----------



## xanzaba

Krissie- good luck with the doctor, I hope it all gets sorted out soon. And good luck with both kids- I'm not looking forward to that first time, but I'm sure it'll be fine. Your little man looks like a great big brother!


----------



## krissie328

He really is a good big brother. He looks for Alice when he wakes up and enjoys "petting" her and showing her things. It's really sweet. I'm so glad he is adjusting well. He does listen well so I'm thinking the trip out shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck Xan! 
Krissie how was the trip out?


----------



## xanzaba

What are you ladies doing for birth control after these little cherubs are born? I've opted for tubal ligation right after the c-section on Monday, maybe it's just nerves but now I'm thinking it's so final. I have a blood clotting disorder, I've always wanted 1-2 kids, and I'm "advanced maternal age", so I'm probably just having a little panic. Now I'm thinking I don't want to make that decision until I have my baby in my arms. On the other side, I thought we were pretty safe since it took a while to get pregnant with my son and ended up getting pregnant the first time possible.


----------



## Bittersweet

Can don&#8217;t do something you arnt really sure on!
I&#8217;m getting the injection as it works well for me before and we don&#8217;t want another for a while if ever depending on consultant outcome


----------



## krissie328

We had planned on a vasectomy but that didn't work out and now I'm really having second thoughts. DH thinks I will change my mind since I was so adamant on only two before I had her. 

I think I'm gonna opt for an iud but discuss a tubal. My logical brain knows we should stop at the two we have and I will likely not have this extreme pull for a third once my hormones chill.


----------



## luci and bump

I haven't decided on contraception yet. I have a needle phobia, so the injection and the implant are both out. Ideally I'd have the coil, but I'm a bit scared of it, I've heard horror stories of never ending periods and crazy hormones. 
I got pregnant on the pill, twice. The first time was due to a prolonged bout of IBS flare up, and the second time was because I stupidly took tanning tablets, without reading the ingredients, one of which affects the pill working. I know OH would never trust the pill again, but he is rather large :blush: so finds condoms very uncomfortable, and they make me sore too. 
He has mentioned the snip (for him not me) but he used to joke about it before we got pregnant, so I'm not sure how serious he is. Plus he's still only 30, so not sure he'd be able to get it on the NHS until he's older. Maybe we'll just have to use abstinence as contraception!


----------



## xanzaba

I can&#8217;t take anything with hormones because of the risk of blood clots. We planned on using condoms after DS (oops!). And I&#8217;m afraid the implant would be a bad choice for me because I have a very active immune system. I don&#8217;t want to put DH through the risk of vasectomy for certain reasons, and really it&#8217;s me who is at risk if I get pregnant again. I&#8217;ve had blood clots, a pulmonary embolism, and had to give myself daily shots throughout this pregnancy. I think I&#8217;ll tell my doctor if there is any life and death situation for the baby I want to hold off.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh that must be hard!


----------



## lian_83

Still unsure what to do with contraception after birth. My mum was actually insisting for me to get my tubes tied at the same time. I said I am worried of the side effects, and tried to change the topic. She was pushy citing she was ok after it, and said all my aunts did the same. I said, I dont know if tubal ligation is for me. One of the reasons why she probably is not helping us for this birth, and she opted to take a vacation somewhere else. Well, she can really be childish and a narcissist. Anyway, I am sure that I do not want another baby, I am just not ready to do anything drastic and permanent, after all I suffered through 5 years of infertility before I had my first born.

Any new arrivals? I am booked in to be induced in 8 days! (have to edit, Im scheduled on the 13th).


----------



## xanzaba

lian_83 said:


> Still unsure what to do with contraception after birth. My mum was actually insisting for me to get my tubes tied at the same time. I said I am worried of the side effects, and tried to change the topic. She was pushy citing she was ok after it, and said all my aunts did the same. I said, I dont know if tubal ligation is for me. One of the reasons why she probably is not helping us for this birth, and she opted to take a vacation somewhere else. Well, she can really be childish and a narcissist. Anyway, I am sure that I do not want another baby, I am just not ready to do anything drastic and permanent, after all I suffered through 5 years of infertility before I had my first born.
> 
> Any new arrivals? I am booked in to be induced in 8 days! (have to edit, Im scheduled on the 13th).

Oh Lian, that is hard. My mom can be like that, I have to find ways to ask her for help (sometimes that I don't need) so that she feels useful and happy. For instance, she bought a toy sheep for DS and I asked her to find a similar toy for this baby. She has all these rules we don't care about (it has to be white) so she feels like it's an important task.

I have a c-section schedule for 28 hours from now, the nerves have started. I'm pacing the house and trying to stay busy.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yep in another one who&#8217;s mum is like that. She&#8217;s been so pushy over formula feeding even though I&#8217;ve hosed to Brewster feed bar 1 feed at night ;started at hospitaltk gain weight and now it means I get a few hours sleep) my mum watched baby to let me rest and despite me being upstairs fed him formula without my permission when I had specifically said not to. So now she gets asked to helpnwtb housework or to soothe baby instead of full on watching him


----------



## Stormynights

DD is fantastic with LO. She always asks before touching her and still makes sure to wash her hands. 

She finally got over the flu and did far none of the rest of us caught it. 

Xan - I hope your c section goes smoothly &#10084;


----------



## xanzaba

DS was born Monday at 13:13, weighing 8lbs 9oz and measuring 20.5 inches. We&#8217;re both doing well though the pain is bad 3 days later. Trying to take it easy and heal, and we&#8217;re going home tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

xanzaba said:


> DS was born Monday at 13:13, weighing 8lbs 9oz and measuring 20.5 inches. Were both doing well though the pain is bad 3 days later. Trying to take it easy and heal, and were going home tomorrow.

Congrats on your little guy. <3 I hope the pain eases up for you soon.


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations Xan, seems like a big boy, weight-wise. Rest easy, hopefully the wounds will heal quickly.

AFm, just a few more days till induction. I will go to L&D on the evening of the 12th to start of with the gel, then oxytocin in the morning, if baby is not yet out then. Hopefully, we can birth by noon of the 13th.


----------



## xkirstyx

xanzaba said:


> DS was born Monday at 13:13, weighing 8lbs 9oz and measuring 20.5 inches. Were both doing well though the pain is bad 3 days later. Trying to take it easy and heal, and were going home tomorrow.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## luci and bump

Congratulations!!! It's so exciting that the baby count is going up now, it still feels so long til I'm due!! I'm so uncomfortable now, the thought of another 3 weeks makes me want to cry!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations Xan!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Ladies! He is such a doll, I can&#8217;t believe how much I love him so soon. With DS1 I was so sick and had to see so many doctors that I think the bonding took a little longer. Wednesday I was breastfeeding and talking to this little guy when he stopped, opened his eyes and looked at my face. He just lied in my arms looking at me for a while.

We came home yesterday afternoon to some drama. DS1 woke up screaming from a nap. Poor little guy has an ear infection and we have to keep the two separated for 3 days. The doctor gave him a shot of antibiotics and he was looking better by dinnertime. He is so cute, it&#8217;s so hard to not to be able to pick him up and hug him. I&#8217;m relying on others to pick him up, then I kiss him, wash my hands, and have to get back to the baby.


----------



## Stormynights

Awww congratulations Xan. Sorry to hear about DS1 not feeling well though. That's how it was when DD1 got the flu. We had to quarantine her.


----------



## xanzaba

Stormynights said:


> Awww congratulations Xan. Sorry to hear about DS1 not feeling well though. That's how it was when DD1 got the flu. We had to quarantine her.

Did the quarantine work? So far so good here, but its scary to think of a newborn getting the flu or even just a cold.


----------



## Stormynights

xanzaba said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> Awww congratulations Xan. Sorry to hear about DS1 not feeling well though. That's how it was when DD1 got the flu. We had to quarantine her.
> 
> Did the quarantine work? So far so good here, but its scary to think of a newborn getting the flu or even just a cold.Click to expand...

Yes thankfully. But we missed out on DD1's 6th birthday and losing her first tooth &#128557; it was rough!


----------



## lian_83

Stormy, must be awful for your older daughter to catch the flu at this time, hopefully she bounce back quickly.

Afm, induction is less than 24 hours away. We still cannot decide on a name, well, we have some boy names, but not satisfied on our girl picks. We will also have a busy day today, DH is going to work, I have to also finish some paperwork for my leave, kinder and day care drop-offs, pick-ups, then nap for kids before checking in to the L&D. Not to mention, I have been getting regular, painful Braxton-hicks the last 3 nights, sometimes so painful that I think its the real thing. &#128541;


----------



## krissie328

Good luck lian. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, Liam!


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck lian! So pleased to see babies on their way!


----------



## Stormynights

Best of luck with induction! 

DD1 recovered in about 5 days. She had the flu shot so I think that made it less severe.


----------



## lian_83

Just a quick update:
2 hours before my induction and I went into labor naturally. 6.5 hours in total. Not as quick as my 2nd one, but the pain relief made a difference.

Also, after 6 months of staying team yellow, and we have a 

BOY! :blue:


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations on your little boy lian!


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations Lian!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations!!!


----------



## krissie328

Happy Valentine's day ladies.. I can't wait to hear more babies are here!


----------



## Stormynights

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Who are we waiting on now?:)


----------



## luci and bump

I'm still waiting for missy to make her appearance. I'm so fed up now!! Have had the most horrendous heartburn all day, and a throat full of acid. I can understand why reflux makes babies so upset now!! 
I've had a few stabbing pains in my cervix today, but no cramps. OH and I have tried to bring things along a bit, DTD and nipple stimulation. Had a few tightenings when we DTD which got us excited, but it never went anywhere. He was here for a week, so it would have been perfect for her to come while he was here, but no such luck. Now he's back in Aberystwyth, and I'm back to worrying that he won't make it in time :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats on everyone's babies, hope others aren't waiting too long! 

I've been induced with 2 and 10 days early with one so it's a waiting game. 

Was there ever a fb group setup for this group? I'm in one for my kids that's still going years down line which is lovely to see the kids grow up if there is any interest?


----------



## Bittersweet

Wanting a girl I would be interested :) be easier to see who is who is who&#8217;s babies lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Wanting a girl I would be interested :) be easier to see who is who is whos babies lol

It's so nice and easier to keep in contact and see babies grow up. Shall I judtvsee how much interest there is before setting it up?


----------



## luci and bump

I'd be interested too :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay &#128079; Hopefully everyone sees this and then I can set one up soon I'm in one from 5 years ago so good to see babies grow up &#128525;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I haven't been able to get on here for the past 3 weeks but on February 2nd at 12:51pm I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy weighing 7lbs 13oz and 22in long. 
We didn't even chose any of the names we had in mind and the day he was born we decided his name is Dax. He's perfect and I'm so in love with him &#10084; 
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Wanting, I think that's a great idea since I can't post pictures here but I can on fb. There's already a bunch of pictures on fb of Dax from me, dh, dd, and other family members lol


----------



## xkirstyx

After going in hospital 4 times with reduced movement, baby measuring 5 weeks behind, and low heart rate they finally agreed to induce me. I went in on Friday 16th got 24hr pessary in at 3.30. Not much was happening so asked to go a walk round hospital at 6pm. Straight away I started getting cramps went back to my bed for monitoring at 8.30. Started feeling contractions. Waters broke at 12am they checked me at 1am I was 4cm got sent to labour ward at 1.30 and Alfie was born at 2.27 with one huge push 7lb3oz. It was very scary and very fast! His heart rate dropped below 70 the midwife and husband were both shouting at me to move but I couldn't because he was coming out! Poor midwife didn't even have her gloves on to catch him. Turns out he really was struggling in me with a tight knot in cord and was wrapped around his shoulders. Midwife said he's lucky he came out when he did!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations new arrivals


----------



## wantingagirl

Right so whoever wants to join the facebook group wants to add me on fb im shona graysmith or send me a pm with your details or on here &#9786;&#65039;

Just want to make sure there is enough interest


----------



## wantingagirl

xkirstyx said:


> After going in hospital 4 times with reduced movement, baby measuring 5 weeks behind, and low heart rate they finally agreed to induce me. I went in on Friday 16th got 24hr pessary in at 3.30. Not much was happening so asked to go a walk round hospital at 6pm. Straight away I started getting cramps went back to my bed for monitoring at 8.30. Started feeling contractions. Waters broke at 12am they checked me at 1am I was 4cm got sent to labour ward at 1.30 and Alfie was born at 2.27 with one huge push 7lb3oz. It was very scary and very fast! His heart rate dropped below 70 the midwife and husband were both shouting at me to move but I couldn't because he was coming out! Poor midwife didn't even have her gloves on to catch him. Turns out he really was struggling in me with a tight knot in cord and was wrapped around his shoulders. Midwife said he's lucky he came out when he did!

Congrats Hun!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh my goodness Kirsty!!! What a birth!! Congratulations to you all and welcome to Alfie :)
Hope you are getting on ok.

Congratulations to the rest of the February ladies, Im so happy for you allxx


----------



## luci and bump

wantingagirl said:


> Right so whoever wants to join the facebook group wants to add me on fb im shona graysmith or send me a pm with your details or on here &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Just want to make sure there is enough interest

I think I found you, is your cover photo a black and white of 5 children on a beach?


----------



## Bittersweet

Wanting a girl I&#8217;ve added you I&#8217;m the one when the profile pic of a dark haired girl and a guy with a baby lol


----------



## wantingagirl

luci and bump said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Right so whoever wants to join the facebook group wants to add me on fb im shona graysmith or send me a pm with your details or on here &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Just want to make sure there is enough interest
> 
> I think I found you, is your cover photo a black and white of 5 children on a beach?Click to expand...

Yep it is, should o set it up even if there is only 4 of us interested at the min then can add more on?


----------



## wantingagirl

I've set one up 4 of us so far let me know if anyone else wants to be added lovely to stay in contact 

Asfm 

Only the tiniest bit but I had some brown stringy stuff prob still means its forever away &#128514;

Cramping aswell for last 10 mins 

Today was one of the dates of my losses


----------



## krissie328

Our precious girl is already a month old. I cannot beleive it!

I hope for the ladies still waiting it isn't much longer.
 



Attached Files:







20180225_084129-747x1328.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luci and bump

Imogen was born at 3.17 this afternoon, weighing 6lb 13oz :cloud9: currently have a sleeping baby snuggled on me, but I'll update you all when I can :)


----------



## wantingagirl

luci and bump said:


> Imogen was born at 3.17 this afternoon, weighing 6lb 13oz :cloud9: currently have a sleeping baby snuggled on me, but I'll update you all when I can :)

Awh congrats Hun! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## wantingagirl

krissie328 said:


> Our precious girl is already a month old. I cannot beleive it!
> 
> I hope for the ladies still waiting it isn't much longer.

Awh she's so beautiful


----------



## wantingagirl

My sweep is first thing Friday morning and then induction looks like the Monday &#128563;


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats luc!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the birth of Imogen! 

Good luck WAG.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Wanting, I can't find you on fb. You can add me if you can find me. I'm Kimberly Lowell. My profile picture is me and dh and my cover photo is just me. In those pictures I have brown hair and a white and black shirt on.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Wanting, I can't find you on fb. You can add me if you can find me. I'm Kimberly Lowell. My profile picture is me and dh and my cover photo is just me. In those pictures I have brown hair and a white and black shirt on.

I can't seem to find you 

If you type in shona graysmith you should get me there aren't many me In profile pic cover pic is my kids and neices and nephew on beach black and white pic


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Wanting, I can't find you on fb. You can add me if you can find me. I'm Kimberly Lowell. My profile picture is me and dh and my cover photo is just me. In those pictures I have brown hair and a white and black shirt on.

Why can't I find you? :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sweep fri morning then induction booked for Sunday night!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I had my baby Monday morning February 26 at 8:01 AM. She weighed 8 pounds and 11 ounces and was 20 inches long.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Beth!

Good luck wag.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats Beth and good luck wanting!
For those who want to join the Facebook group pm me for my Facebook and il add you x


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Congrats Beth and good luck wanting!
> For those who want to join the Facebook group pm me for my Facebook and il add you x

Yep or me I hope we get more &#9786;&#65039; In my experience when baby's come so hard to keep up on here xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Only 24 hours to go &#128534;


----------



## Feronia

I forgot to update here!
I had my baby January 31st at 10:40 pm -- during the Super Blue Blood Moon! :) 6 lbs 8 oz. I was 38+6 and had just gotten off of a 24 hour OB shift (where I caught 3 babies) when I went into labour at home, haha. They did not want to be a February baby after all!

I had an absolutely lovely home water birth surrounded by my wife and kids! Baby is doing really well at 4.5 weeks now and my wife and I are successfully co-nursing.

Is there a facebook group? My last February due date group from my 2nd created a secret one and we all still keep in contact.

edit: wantingagirl, I PMd you!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Feronia! It sounds like you had a lovely birth experience. 

I hope things are going well wag.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations fer!!!
Kristie did wanting find you on Facebook? If not pm me and see if you can find me xx


----------



## ladders

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I haven't been able to get on here for the past 3 weeks but on February 2nd at 12:51pm I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy weighing 7lbs 13oz and 22in long.
> We didn't even chose any of the names we had in mind and the day he was born we decided his name is Dax. He's perfect and I'm so in love with him &#10084;
> I hope everyone is doing well!


just busting in here to say a massive congratulations!!!!!!! so pleased ypur little man is here safe! big kisses xx


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been in hospital with Alfie since Thursday. He got very poorly with suspected meningitis. He was so ill he was very close to getting transferred to icu in a children's hospital an hour away. Thankfully it didn't come to that! We are just waiting the rest of lumber puncture results and hopefully be home tomorrow. There is also a little prob with his heart he needs a scan for and may need surgery when he's 6 months old. Fair to say there has been a lot of tears and stress from me and him the last 5days!


----------



## krissie328

Massive hugs Kirsty. I couldn't even imagine how scary that has been. I hope all his results come back good and you can go home soon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Sending love kirstyb


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Kirsty! I hope Alfie is improving, I'm so sorry to read this. Please let us know how he is getting on :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

We got home and today. Sadly lumber puncture showed he has got viral meningitis. He got it through parechovirus basically a cold virus but it spread to his brain causing meningitis. He's doing so much better and thankfully because it's viral he doesn't need antibiotics anymore. If it was bacterial the whole family would of needed to go on antibiotics but if anyone was to catch it off him they would just get a cold. There is a chance if he gets the virus again he could get really ill again but he's hopefully made antibodies to it so shouldn't be as bad x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh jeez Kirsty what a nightmare! I'm so glad he is doing better and home xxx


----------



## Stormynights

I want in the Facebook group! If anyone is still hanging around here lol. 

Congratulations to the rest of the ladies who gave birth since I was last on here. I can't believe Annemarie is going to be 3 months old soon! 
Time has both stood still and flew by all at once. 

Kirsty, I hope Alfie is all well now. Xx.


----------



## Bittersweet

Pm me stormy il add x


----------

